#ubuntu-kernel 2005-08-29
<zul> later
<Efwis> i need to find out the location for the C header files in ubuntu that match the kernel, can someone tell me where they are located?
<rtcm> Efwis: linux-headers-2.6.12-7 I guess
<Efwis> I'll look thanks, need the location to install vmware for linux
<fabbione> morning
<mdke> hi all
<mdke> is it intentional that kernel upgrades leave me with multiple entries in grub? I have 2.6.10, 2.6.12-6 and 2.6.12-7 on a machine with a breezy installed at colony 2
<chmj> you can remove the others 
<fabbione> mdke: yes.
<fabbione> that's a normal procedure
<fabbione> once you boot in the new one, you can safely remove the old one
<mdke> oh
<fabbione> it's complex to explain in few words, but that's the correct thing :)
<chmj> mdke: in case the new one doesnt work, see ?
<mdke> yeah
<mdke> will that happen for breezy release too?
<fabbione> chmj: no, that's not the reason
<fabbione> mdke: the 2.6.12-7 or 2.6.12-9 are not binded to release
<fabbione> they are related to some specific changes in the code
<mdke> so hoary->breezy updaters will get multiple grub entries?
<fabbione> mdke: hoary has 2.6.10-whatever...
<fabbione> upgrading you will get 2.6.10-whatver and the 2.6.12-something that will be there at release time
<mdke> ouch
<fabbione> 2.6.10 will be marked as obsoleted
<fabbione> but it can't and won't be removed automatically
<mdke> imo users don't really want that stuff
<mdke> especially those who don't know what the numbers mean
<fabbione> mdke: there is no way to remove it
<fabbione> because when you are upgrading hoary -> breezy, you are running 2.6.10
<fabbione> and you REALLY REALLY so much do NOT want to remove the running kernel
<mdke> is there anyway to have the title of the entry a bit more user friendly? marking one as obsolete will help, perhaps the default one could be titled "ubuntu breezy badger"
<mdke> yeah i see the reason
<fabbione> mdke: pointless.. aptitude will tell you that
<mdke> users don't use aptitude
<fabbione> or synaptic
<fabbione> or whatever
<fabbione> the package is marked as obsolete after the upgrade
<mdke> hmm
<mdke> so you don't think that the grub titles will bother users who don't know what the numbers mean?
<fabbione> mdke: the latest kernel available is always the default in grub
<mdke> okay
<fabbione> so if a user doesn't touch anything.. it just boots with the most recent one
<mdke> sure
<fabbione> + you get to have a known to work kernel if the new one doesn't
<fabbione> and the latter can unlikely happen
<mdke> but when users see the others, they will get confused IMO
<fabbione> noone has been complaining till now about it..
<fabbione> so i really see no problem in it
<mdke> ok
<fabbione> the user thinks as 2.6.12-7 is higher than 2.6.12-6 .. it must be better..
<fabbione> that's the only thing they see
<chmj> normal users hardly ever look at the boot process anyway 
<mdke> chmj, they do if they dual boot windows
<chmj> hmmm, I suppose 
<mdke> anyway, fair enough, i just wanted to ask
<mdke> thanks fabbione, chmj 
<zul> heylo
<mjg59> BenC: Hmm. The sk gigabit ethernet stuff is proving to be an issue.
<mjg59> BenC: We could ship the vendor driver but neuter it so it only binds to devices that aren't supported by the in-kernel one?
<BenC> that's a possibility
<BenC> has there been any reported issues with the vendor driver for all cards?
<BenC> I know it's ugly code (backported it a long time ago to 2.0.34), but it works everywhere I tried it
<BenC> not really ugly, but you can tell that it was ported from the win32 driver
<mjg59> I haven't /seen/ any reports, but we know that the kernel driver works for most people
<mjg59> It may be a bit late to start playing with that and risking instability
<zul> mjg59: is that the yukon ethernet?
<zul> *sigh* i just love it when a log file fills up a partition
<mjg59> zul: Yeah
<zul> ah...yeah i think that would be a good idea
<zul> then you might want to call it yukon or something and remove it when there is better support for it in the kernel
<mjg59> Hmm
<mjg59> Oh argh, I'd forgotten what a nightmare of crap this driver is
<mjg59> (In terms of its build tree)
<zul> because i saw somewhere that yukon support is coming
<mjg59> Yeah. With luck, we'll be able to drop it for Breezy+1
<zul> BenC: i could look at it tonight if you want
<zul> we will need to find someone to test it though
<mjg59> zul: I'm hacking a patch to the sk98 driver now. I don't have time to do the kernel integration, though.
<mjg59> I'll feed you the diff and you can take a look at it
<zul> sure
<mjg59> zul: http://www.srcf.ucam.org/~mjg59/tmp/sk98.diff
<mjg59> It removes all the IDs that the skge driver supports
<mjg59> So apply that to sk98 and merge sk98 into the tree and things should be happy
<BenC> sweet
<BenC> shoot me an email when it's ready. I wont be doing much more today other than looking at email and IRC every so often
<zul> okie dokie ill do it tonight
<zul> BenC: when are you going to do the next upload?
<fabbione> re
<fabbione> BenC: we need to get OCFS2 1.1.1 in asap
<fabbione> can you please coordinate with mdz for when to upload with an ABI bump?
<fabbione> because he is stalling us again with some CD issues
<fabbione> http://fabrice.bellard.free.fr/tcc/tccboot.html
<fabbione> i wonder why gentoo didn't implement this 31337 bootloader yet
<zul> because they suck..
<BenC> fabbione: ok
<mdz> fabbione: pardon?
<fabbione> BenC: perfect
<fabbione> mdz: yesterday you told me to wait because you needed a working CD.. 
<fabbione> i managed to test the install and it's go for me
<fabbione> but not the live :/
<BenC> I'm downloading i386 and ppc live cd's to make sure they work
<fabbione> i need to send a super rant mail to my ISP
<fabbione> BenC: great
<mdz> fabbione: the live is the one which was broken
<mdz> and the one I asked you to test
<BenC> * Node and architecture local files using Context Dependent Symbolic Links (CDSL)
<fabbione> it's still rsyncing from this morning and yes i do run rsync at night
<mdz> I need to know that we got one working build before another ABI change
<BenC> is that like DFS cpu/arch/os symlinking?
<mdz> and this needs to be the last ABI change unless there is a security issue
<mdz> at least until preview
<fabbione> BenC: not sure.. i think so.. but kernel guys didn't like it much
<BenC> that's a cool feature
<fabbione> mdz: it's not like we like ABI changes.. they are required ...
<BenC> will make for some nice v9/v9b stuff on sparc :)
<fabbione> mdz: and we can't always avoid them
<mdz> fabbione: in this case, it is only needed for OCFS2, right?
<fabbione> BenC: eheh
<fabbione> mdz: for the changes i did, yes.
<mdz> ok, so we need to freeze it after this one
<fabbione> mdz: but after you bump the abi, no other checks are done
<fabbione> mdz: this is final.
<fabbione> for ocfs2 i mean
<fabbione> mdz: so BenC or zul might have committed other code that changes the ABI
<BenC> mjg59: ping?
<mxpxpod> who is in charge of the linux-wlan-ng patches to the kernel?
<mjg59> BenC: Hi
<BenC> mjg59: any idea id vga16fb has been tested in 8bpp mode?
<BenC> s/id/if
<mjg59> Uhm. The "16" in the name is a giveaway :)
<BenC> with usplash it is coming up in 4bit
<mjg59> It's 16 colour legacy VGA only
<BenC> the driver supports 8bpp
<mjg59> Seriously?
<BenC>         if (info->var.bits_per_pixel == 4) {
<BenC>         } else if (info->var.bits_per_pixel == 0) {
<BenC>         } else {        /* 8bpp */
<mjg59> Uhm.
<BenC> checkes for it all over the place
<mjg59> Oh
<mjg59> In 320x200 it might support 256 colours
<BenC> doesn't look like it forces any certain resolution
<fabbione> AH GREAAAATTTTT!!!
<BenC> vga16fb_check_var() looks like it will accept it
<fabbione> rsync.. connection timeout...
<fabbione> blabla
<mjg59> VGA hardware doesn't support more than 16 colours in 640x480, TTBOMK
* fabbione starts to write an RFC to his ISP
<mjg59> BenC: But if you want to test it, please feel free :)
<BenC> I'm not too fluent on vga specs, but the driver is reading like VGA 8bpp is possible
<BenC> if the windows installer can do it, we can do it, right? :)
<mjg59> Windows installer does 16 colours in that resolution
<mjg59> I think, anyway
<mjg59> Kconfig says:
<mjg59> "This is the frame buffer device driver for VGA 16 color graphic cards"
<mjg59> But, well.
<BenC> I'll see if it allows fbset to change the bpp
<BenC> if it does, and it works, I'll get you a patch for usplash to call the correct ioctl's, and we'll see if it fixes things for folks having problems
<mjg59> Ok
<BenC> if it does, then debian-installer can use the ioctl's aswell
<mxpxpod> if I want to file a bug against the kernel, what package do I put in my bug report?
<jbailey> Does qemu actually fire up grub and all that, or does it just chain to the new running kernel?
<zul>  if i remember it does the grub 
<jbailey> Cool, thanks.
<fabbione> <seklos> we ll drop the cdsl stuff out of ocfs2
<fabbione> BenC: don't rely on that CDSL feature for too long :(
* fabbione -> offline
<zul> mxpxpod: linux
<mxpxpod> zul: thanks
<jbailey> zul: Aren't you just Mr. Information today? =)
<BenC> l
<zul> jbailey: heh..i try :)
<mxpxpod> zul: know who takes care of the wlan-ng patch?
<zul> uh...i made the patch in the first place so i guess i do
<mxpxpod> zul: I just filed bug #14103 relating the the wlan-ng patch
<zul> ok
<mxpxpod> zul: I hope it's not too late to get an update of that patch into breezy
<{Seb}> hi people
<{Seb}> i've got a kernel module problem with ndiswrapper
<{Seb}> anyone around?
<{Seb}> i've installed ndiswrapper-utils
<{Seb}> and added 'ndiswrapper' to my /etc/modules
<{Seb}> but when i boot up, i don't think the module is loading
<{Seb}> because it will only continue IF i remove the adaptor?
<{Seb}> any ideas?
<jbailey> mjg59: I got this at support@canonical.com: "I found your support page that talks about a special version of Ubuntu
<jbailey> for the HP NC-6220 laptops."  Any idea what he's talking about? =)
<Mithrandir> jbailey: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/custom/hplaptops
<jbailey> Mithrandir: Ah, thanks. =)  Didn't know about this.
* Mithrandir waves his l33t google sk1llz
<Mithrandir> google://site:*.ubuntulinux.org NC-6220
<{Seb}> can anyone help me with this one?
<jbailey> *blink* Right.
<jbailey> I hate being sick.  I can't think straight.
<jbailey> Mithrandir: Thanks.
<Mithrandir> (ok, I had to check canonical.com and ubuntu.com first, but still)
<{Seb}> who do i need to speak to about this?
<jbailey> {Seb}: BenC probably.  zul might be able to help you.  It's mostly a matter of waiting for someone who's around (I don't know what BenC's hours are).  If noone has answered by the time you want to go, I'd suggest filing something in bugzilla.
<{Seb}> ok
<zul> im heading home...c ya later
#ubuntu-kernel 2005-08-30
<mdz> are we ready for the ABI change dance?
<lamont> jbailey: I actually have a few of the canonical-pressed hplaptop CD's/.
<zul> heylo
<fabbione> morning 
<desrt> are restricted modules meant to be working?
<desrt> like, should i start filing reports if they are not?
<fabbione> desrt: just 2 minutes and i will be back..
<fabbione> desrt: soo.. what problem do you have?
<desrt> fabbione; basically, nothing works :)
<desrt> madwifi, fglrx
<fabbione> desrt: stop.. what arch?
<desrt> madwifi on my powerbook
<desrt> fglrx on my 686-smp
<fabbione> desrt: ok.. do this as a temporary workaround...
<fabbione> edit /sbin/lrm-manager
<fabbione> where it calls ld
<desrt> incidentally, the CVS madwifi drivers work great
<fabbione> and replace it with /bin/ld_static
<fabbione> reboot and everything will work
<desrt> wow.
<fabbione> desrt: madwifi is from CVS
<desrt> that's that volatile business, i suppose
<fabbione> or execute lrm-manager again
<fabbione> yes
<fabbione> that's correct
<desrt> this is awesomeness
<desrt> i'll let you know how it goes
<desrt> what's the word with the agpgart vendor patches against fglrx, btw?
<desrt> (EE) fglrx(0): [agp]  unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_EINVAL"
<desrt> i really don't know if i should be bugging you or daniels :)
<fabbione> none of us...
<fabbione> we have no source for that crap
<desrt> :P
<fabbione> :)
<desrt> well
<desrt> daniels said he got the R350 mesa driver into X
<desrt> so maybe i'll just switch to that....
<fabbione> yes he did...
<desrt> *ahem* *nudge*
<desrt> :)
<desrt> anyway.  still in the same place
<desrt> i'm gonna try your ld_static thing and see what madwifi does on my powerbook
<fabbione> it should work without any problem
<fabbione> otherwise open a bug, but i am not sure to who you should assign it
<fabbione> i am out of kernel business :;)
<desrt> there is a known problem in cvs madwifi drivers on ppc
<desrt> if the interface is 'up' then the system will lock up when it tries to go to sleep
<desrt> i'm gonna make sure the problem actually occurs with the drivers ubuntu is shipping
<fabbione> desrt: i am pretty there would be no problem to get it fixed if you have the patch or the diff or the right pointer...
<desrt> fabbione; what i do now is just have a power event script for 'suspend' that does ifconfig ath0 down
<desrt> fabbione; i'm gonna try and find out more
<sedak> hello here
<sedak> i want to know if someone would like to have a look on the module package i made
<sedak> ?
<sedak> for now it's still on the REVU system for MOTU, waiting for comment before it get uploaded
<sedak> but as it is a little too sensitive to be reviewed by MOTU, i'd been ask to ask you to heve a look and tell if the package is fine
<sedak> it's here:
<sedak> http://siretart.tauware.de/revu/details.py?upid=481
<zul> morning
<fabbione> hey zul
<zul> hey fabbione how is it going?
<fabbione> zul: as usual... tired,..
<fabbione> i am going to stop soon today
<zul> whatcha been working on?
<fabbione> installs, upgrades from hoary, livecd, ltsp 
<zul> fun fun
<fabbione> eheh yeah
* fabbione crashes
<fabbione> later dude
<zul> c ya
<{Seb}> any kernel people around?
<{Seb}> got a problem with breezy kernel
<{Seb}> modules-related
<chmj> shoot 
<{Seb}> i've installed ndiswrapper-utils
<{Seb}> and installed the windows driver and it works (in a fasion)
<{Seb}> in hoary, i just added 'ndiswrapper' to the /etc/modules file
<{Seb}> but on boot, i think it isn't loading the module
<{Seb}> because it hangs on 'Loading Modules...'
<{Seb}> and only continues when i remove the adaptor
<{Seb}> idea?
<{Seb}> anythign i can try?
<{Seb}> would you like an exact error?
<{Seb}> has this problem been seen?
<{Seb}> is the ndiswrapper module out of date?
<sedak> i tried the ndiswrapper module in breezy and it worked for me
<sedak> what is your card ?
<{Seb}> D-Link DWL-G122
<{Seb}> the USB adpator works fine
<{Seb}> once i remove it and re-insert it
<{Seb}> just seems on boot is the proble
<sedak> well
<sedak> i don't really know
<sedak> did you try to reinstall the driver in breezy or you've just kept the one in hoary ?
<{Seb}> how can i check the kernel is loading the module
<{Seb}> it was fresh install
<sedak> ok
<sedak> when you try to load the module
<sedak> is their something in syslog ?
<sedak> there
<{Seb}> no, what i did was add an entry to /etc/modules
<sedak> and when you modprobe ndiswrapper ?
<{Seb}> it works
<sedak> ah ...
<sedak> well, i have no idea about this pb
<{Seb}> when i turn the laptop on
<{Seb}> the adaptor is plugged in
<{Seb}> and the boot process stops at Loading Modules....
<{Seb}> and when i remove the adaptor, it continues
<{Seb}> but i plugged it striaght back in at it works
<{Seb}> i remember this behavior from hoary
<{Seb}> which i solved by adding the line to /etc/modules
<sedak> so it's on usb ?
<{Seb}> yeh
<sedak> maybe you need to load the usb driver before ...
<sedak> well, i'm only guessing
<{Seb}> are you a kernel hacker?
<sedak> not really ...
<sedak> i wish i was
<sedak> i'm only here to get a driver approved :-)
<sedak> normally, the only thing i know is how to build the kernel package, sorry to deceive you
<{Seb}> the error i get is
<{Seb}> "ndiswrapper (usb_reset_port:633): usb_reset_device() = -19
<{Seb}>      ndiswrapper (usb_reset_port:633): usb_reset_device() = -22
<{Seb}>      Windows driver couldn't initalize the device
<zul> {Seb}: open a bug in bugzilla we might able to do antyhing or check with the ndiswrapper folks
<{Seb}> i'm building 1.3rc1
<{Seb}> which might fix it
<{Seb}> because the version in the repos is quite old
<{Seb}> it is 1.1
<{Seb}> the update could possible fix it
<zul> 2.6.10?
<BenC> zul: any luck with the yukon driver?
<zul> BenC: i didnt have a chance to last night my wife wanted to spend quality time last night
<BenC> man's biggest productivity killer, "quality time" :)
<zul> {Seb}: i know...breezy has 1.1
<{Seb}> will it be updatde?
<zul> breezy has 2.6.12
<zul> BenC: ever since we got married she got really needy
<zul> but ill be starting it tonight 
<{Seb}> no, i mean will the ndiswrapper package (and module be updated)
<{Seb}> as I suspect this is the cause
<zul> no it wont you will have to update it yourself hoary only is for security fixes and the like
<zul> i think there is instrucions on the wiki to install ndiswrapper
<zul> or you can upgrade to breezy
<{Seb}> i'm runny Breezy
<{Seb}> and have been for some while
<{Seb}> but the ndiswrapper-utils and modules are out of date
<BenC> zul: take your time, I'm out of commission atleast for today
<{Seb}> nope, when i add it to /etc/modules,
<{Seb}> it just hangs on Loading Modules...
<dilinger> blah, the ndiswrapper people are up to 1.3rc1
<{Seb}> exactly
<{Seb}> and the problem stil exists
<zul> blah
<zul> BenC: should we update ndiswrapper to 1.2 atleast?
<{Seb}> Yes!
<jbailey> When I move mount a filesystem, anything mounted underneath that should be handled correctly, right?
<mxpxpod> zul: ping
<zul> pong
<zul> jbailey: like what?
<mxpxpod> zul: have you checked out my bug on the kernel regarding wlan-ng?
<zul> unpong
<zul> in meeting at work
<mxpxpod> haha
<zul> back..
<zul> oh..
#ubuntu-kernel 2005-08-31
<fabbione> morning guys
<{Seb}> hi people
<{Seb}> got some problems with initramfs
<{Seb}> i need to re-create my initramfs image from the rescue promopt
<fabbione> hmmmmm
<zul> heylo
<fabbione> hey zul
(fabbione/#ubuntu-kernel) RIDE THE SPLIT YEAH YEAH YEAH
<zul> hey
<desrt> fabbione; madwifi working in -7.  sleep is broken though :)
* desrt going to cottage :P
<fabbione> desrt: hmm last time i checked i wasn't the kernel maintainer anymore :P
<desrt> oh.
<desrt> damnit!
<desrt> i seriously enjoy annoying the hell out of you on a daily basis :(
<fabbione> ahahah
<fabbione> desrt: be aware that the next Ubuntu developer summit is in montreal :)
<desrt> ya.  i heard about that
<desrt> i might make a cameo :)
<desrt> it's tough since it's a really long event in the middle of the schoolyear
<desrt> but maybe for a few days...
<desrt> fabbione; so what do you hack these days?
<fabbione> desrt: userland atm
<fabbione> clustering stuff, bug fixing, testing upgrades..
<jbailey> desrt: How far are you from Montr?al?
<desrt> jbailey; hamilton, ON
<desrt> by google maps' reconning 606 km (about 8 hours 23 mins)
<BenC_> fabbione: going to attemp to upload 8.12 today, so I might be bugging you a bit :)
<desrt> wow
<desrt> it would only cost me like $200 on the train
<desrt> and i love trains!
<jbailey> $200?
<jbailey> I thought students were cheaper than that.
<jbailey> Hmm.  Maybe I'm thinking the price from toronto
<desrt> the price frm toronto is $150 + tx
<desrt> but in order to get that i have to pay for an ISIC
<desrt> it's sort of a scam, really
<desrt> oh neat... i guess my powerbook isn't sleeping due to the fact that pbbuttons is using 100% CPU
<desrt> jbailey; i think i talked to you once a long time ago
<desrt> jbailey; i think keithp wanted me to use you as a method of getting introduced in the debian web of trust
<desrt> jbailey; and introduced us on irc
<jbailey> desrt: The isic is really nice for so many things.
<jbailey> desrt: Cheap sushi in Toronto.. =)
<desrt> heh
<desrt> well
<jbailey> desrt: It's possible.  I'm a abit picky abou keysignings, so I'm not usually the best person to start with.
<jbailey> I live in Montr?al now. =)
<desrt> if you're taking even 1 train trip over anything more than a trivial distance it's worth it
<desrt> ah.  lucky you :)
<desrt> folks speak a lot of english there, don't they?
<jbailey> Luck had little to do with it.  We had Toronto.
<jbailey> No idea.
<jbailey> s/had/hated/
<desrt> ...
<jbailey> I imagine someone with no French could get by.  I don't know many people who've tried though.
<desrt> well
<desrt> we may have an experiment this fall :)
<zul> jbailey: you need french in the eastern townships though 
<jbailey> zul: Your need french in my neighbourhood.
<zul> i was there visiting my grandmother and i went into town and i had to use the bathroom really badly and had to ask in my bad french
<jbailey> -r
<desrt> wait!
<desrt> how do you say "where is the bathroom?" in french?
<zul> ou est le toilet s'il vous plaites or something like that
<zul> my french still stucks
* desrt -> back monday
<zul> happy happy joy joy laptop arrives next week
<zul> hopefully just in time for my birthday
<jbailey> I notice that even in quiet mode, I still get kernel messags on the console for audit and ide-generic.
<jbailey> Is this expected?
<zul> hmmm...i dont think so better ask benc
<BenC_> what is quiet mode?
<jbailey> BenC_: If you pass 'quiet' as a kernel parameter, it suppresses the informational printks at startup
<jbailey> (It might suppress all printks, dunno)
<zul> lemme check
<BenC_> ok
<BenC_> what is audit?
<jbailey> Lemme reboot that box to get the exact lines.
<jbailey> [4294669.4830000]  audit(1125081851.481:0): initialized
<jbailey> [4294673.608000]  ide2: I/O resource 0x3EE-0x3EE not free.
<jbailey> [4294673.608000]  ide2: ports already in use, skipping probe
<jbailey> ...
<jbailey> Just seemed strange that those should appear and none of the others.
<zul> yeah..
<zul> jbailey: ill look into it send me an email to remind me
<jbailey> zul@stuckinottawa.com?
<zul> uh..yeah..
<zul> zulcss@gmail.com
<zul> jbailey: in init/main.c there is a quiet_kernel function that sets the console_loglevel to 4
<zul> well at least thats part of it at least more later
<jbailey> BenC_: Should I cc: you on the email too?
<zul> and that is KERNEL_WARNING so its going to print anything with a KERNEL_WARNING
<jbailey> This isn't urgent, since this will pretty much be obscured by the usplash.
<zul> er KERNEL_WARNING and higher me thinks
<infinity> jbailey : The audit line makes it in before usplash inits.
<infinity> jbailey : IIRC.
<BenC_> the audit message should definitely be KERN_INFO
<BenC_> the ide2 messages sound like KERN_WARNING though, so not sure we should lower their priority
<infinity> Probably not a common warning to see anyway.
<BenC_> yeah, very true
<infinity> And, as stated, it'll be oscured by usplash.
<infinity> obscured, too.
<infinity> Or, should be.. <scratches head>
<zul> i checked its KERNEL_ERR
<infinity> I expect to find a few round tuits to make usplash and lsb-init talk to each other over the weekend, so we should have a functional usplash by the beginning of next week.
<infinity> Dumping the audit line would be the icing on that cake.
<zul> KERN_ERR my bad...stupid sybase
<zul> c ya all alter
<jbailey> The question I have is more, why those three lines?
<jbailey> They're not more interesting than anything else that dmesg is hiding.
<infinity> jbailey : No, but I can set one up.
<infinity> Erm.  Pretend that was in /msg
<infinity> It's 6:20 am.  Give me a break.
<jbailey> Pick a window, any window.
<jbailey> infinity: What would you prefer, run one and have me handle to evo bugs, or run one and you do the evo bugs?
#ubuntu-kernel 2005-09-01
<jbailey> How does suspend to disk and encrypted swap interact?
<jbailey> I'm just looking at the cryptroot stuff now for initramfs.
<Mithrandir> jbailey: if encrypted swap as in "random key"?  Very badly, I'd imagine
<jbailey> Mithrandir: Well, I'm more thinking, does it actually run the suspend through the encryption layer?
<infinity> Why should it be a problem at all?.. Isn't encrypted swpa supposed to be cleared on reboot anyway?
<Mithrandir> probably, and fails to resume.
<infinity> jbailey : I should hope not.
<jbailey> infinity: Why?  Encrypted suspend might be nice.
<Mithrandir> jbailey: you can't do it unless you have non-random keys, though.
<jbailey> Right.
<jbailey> It would have to be the same key as your root filesystem or something.
<infinity> Yeah, which would work fine, but encrypted swap doesn't do that.
<infinity> So, "running suspend through the encrypted swap layer" would be Very Bad.
<infinity> But having your suspend match your encrypted /, if you have one, would be a slick feature.
<jbailey> Mm.  /me imagines the last message on your screen before it goes black: "BTW: Your key this session is asdfjkl91234yadsflh''1
<infinity> <snicker>
* Mithrandir goes to bed.
<jbailey> g'n Tollef
<zul> heylo
<Mithrandir> heyhi
<zul> how is it going Mithrandir 
<Mithrandir> good
<Mithrandir> on my way out the door to a party, just had dinner.
<zul> cool..
<Mithrandir> attended a wedding earlier today (for my fiancee's cousin or something)
<zul> neet...i had a poker night last night
<slomo> BenC_: are you there? i have a problem with initramfs on ppc
<slomo> BenC_: jbailey told me to talk to you ;)
<jbailey> BenC_: He's getting a compressed ram imagei recognised note, and then a kernel crash, no messages in between.
<jbailey> BenC_: I'm hoping you can give him something to get more debug info out of the kernel without me having him rebuild with a pile of printk's.
<jbailey> I would've expected a failure message of some sort saying *why* it's not able to go on.
<slomo> BenC_: and the kernel panic tells something about unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<jbailey> slomo: Hmm, humour me a sec - You can unpack the initramfs the same way we did the other one, yes?
<slomo> jbailey: sure... just wait for the rescue system to boot again
<slomo> jbailey: does the rescue system also use initramfs or something else?
<slomo> jbailey: what was the command to unpack the initrd? any parameters to cpio?
<BenC_> hmm
<slomo> jbailey: any other than -i
<BenC_> is that the bug I just got this morning?
<slomo> BenC_: i had this bug since maybe 2 weeks ;)
<BenC_> I'm on ppc (G4) and not seeing that message
<BenC_> not saying you don't have the problem, just that I can't reproduce it
<BenC_> what kernel?
<slomo> 2.6.12-7-powerpc (on an ibook g4)
<BenC_> ok, I haven't booted to 2.6.12-7 yet
<BenC_> maybe I should try that
<BenC_> do you still have 2.6.12-6?
<slomo> nope... i tried to install from the daily iso from yesterday... with the hope to fix the bug ;)
<BenC_> did you try booting back to 2.6.12-6 afterwards?
<BenC_> before doing a re-install
<slomo> yes... same problem... iirc only rebooting to -3 worked but this used a much older initrd (i believe without initramfs)
<slomo> jbailey: anything i can look for in the unpacked initrd?
<zul> yay...external-drivers-net-sk98lin-vendor-support_wacky-syskonnect.dpatch
<BenC_> slomo: but did 2.6.12-6 work before upgrading?
<zul> bbl
<slomo> BenC: sorry... i don't really remember :(
<BenC> that's important
<BenC> sounds to me like a bug in yaboot or initramfs
<BenC> I'll reboot in a few minutes
<slomo> thanks... and i try to remember... but as my memory isn't the best don't expect too much :/
<jbailey> slomo: Sorry, had wandered off.
<jbailey> (Guests showed up)
<slomo> jbailey: np :)
<BenC> yeah
<BenC> 2.6.12-7 works for me
<BenC> only thing I can guess is your initramfs
<BenC> which would be mkinitrd's fault, I would think
<slomo> mkinitramfs... well, i'll retest with 0.24 later... i'm currently downloading the daily install iso from today, maybe that works
#ubuntu-kernel 2005-09-02
<BenC> slomo?
<fabbione> hey BenC
<BenC> hey
<BenC> did you see the bug where ppc is failing to boot because of unknown root block device (0,0)?
<fabbione> BenC: expect a couple of updates soon for OCFS2 and RHCluster suite modules
<BenC> well, my ppc is booting just fine, however, my i386 box is showing the same probelm
<fabbione> i have no PPC :(
<BenC> but I think it's initramfs related
<fabbione> BenC: i guess that's because initramfs is missing modules
<fabbione> but you can check that easily
<BenC> I can see my ide is showing up
<fabbione> compare the modules in the previous working initrd with the one included in the broken initramfs
<BenC> thing is, I don't have a working one to go by
<BenC> it never worked on this new box I installed
<fabbione> you could try installing 2.6.10 from hoary
<BenC> to tell the truth, this is a debian converted to ubuntu box :)
<fabbione> to get an initrd
<fabbione> and see if that one works :)
<fabbione> hehehe
<fabbione> yeah i am testing some debian -> ubuntu updates scenarios right now..
<BenC> everything boots fine with my 2.4 kernel
<BenC> and if I boot to single I can mount the root fs just fine
<fabbione> hmmmm
<fabbione> i wonder if that'a a hotplug/udev race in creating the devices before mounting root
<fabbione> you can try this:
<BenC> is there anything I would need installed that a simple dist-upgrade wouldn't pull in?
<fabbione> edit /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/functions 
<BenC> udev didn't get installed by default
<fabbione> BenC: to be sure: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<fabbione> that will pull in everything
<fabbione> at the of load_modules()
<fabbione>         ide_boot_events
<fabbione>         scsi_boot_events
<fabbione> try to add a sleep 5
<fabbione> to give time to the devices to settle
<fabbione> and regenearte the initramfs
<BenC> ok
<fabbione> it's an attempt..
<fabbione> i have seen some of these timing issues in non-common setups
<fabbione> like /boot on hda
<fabbione> and / on USB storage
<BenC> 0 upgraded, 609 newly installed, 5 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<fabbione> the latter takes eons to settle
<fabbione> ehe not too bad :)
<fabbione> time to upgrade? ;)
<BenC> don't think I'll be installing ubuntu-desktop :)
<fabbione> BenC: well you will need to at some point ;)
<BenC> that's not an upgrade, that's all new :)
<fabbione> yeah and that can include udev too :)
<BenC> I installed udev by hand
<fabbione> hotplug?
<BenC> yeah
<BenC> what about ubuntu-{base,minimal,standard}
<BenC> which should I have for a non-X base system?
<fabbione> they are a subset of ubuntu-desktop
<fabbione> uh.. cant' remember
<BenC> the names aren't very telling
<BenC> base and minimal would seem to be the same thing
<fabbione> Description: The Ubuntu standard system
<fabbione>  This package depends on all of the packages in the Ubuntu standard system.
<fabbione>  This set of packages provides a comfortable text-only Unix-like
<fabbione>  environment.
<BenC> ok
<BenC> -base is obsolete
<fabbione> yeah
<fabbione> i was checking now
<BenC> ok, I'll install ubuntu-standard and ubuntu-minimal
<fabbione> the former will pull in the latter
<fabbione> but i strongly suggest you to get a clean install too somewher
<fabbione> +w
<fabbione> +e
<fabbione> AH COOL
<fabbione> it seems they fixed the OCFS2 heartbeat problem...
<fabbione> i will need to test it absolutely tomorrow
<BenC> that require updating the kernel patch?
<fabbione> BenC: yes, but i will do it for you
<fabbione> dont' worry
<fabbione> it's a few one liners here and there
<fabbione> nothing too fancy
<fabbione> but i need to test the fix first
<fabbione> and today is sunday :)
<fabbione> so it will be tomorrow as soon as i wake up
<fabbione> when do you plan to upload the kernel?
<BenC> was planning first thing in the morning, but it can wait
<fabbione> BenC: hmm i guess it's still saturday there, isn't it?
<BenC> sat night
<BenC> oh, I mean first thing monday
<fabbione> if so, remember that when you need to bump the ABI like this upload, you need to have at least elmo or mdz or kamion around
<fabbione> otherwise the deb will not pass the NEW ;)
<BenC> I'll email mdz and elmo tonight to let them know
<fabbione> ok that's perfect
<fabbione> keep Kamion in CC too.
<fabbione> since he is the one that should do d-i
<BenC> errors I get from the initramfs now are failure to mount "/root/dev on /dev/.static/dev"
<fabbione> but given that he will be back tomorrow after 15 days of honeymoon, i doubt he will get to that :)
<BenC> and then failure to "mount /dev on /root/dev"
<BenC> ok
<fabbione> that's clearly udev problems
<BenC> any directories I need to create that might not be there by default on the rootfs?
<fabbione> afaik udev takes care of creating them for you
<fabbione> so no..
<fabbione> once you install udev, it's a good idea to reboot, but i guess you have done that already
<BenC> I can see one problem, and that's that devfs is getting mounted
<BenC> it shouldn't should it?
<BenC> oh wait, that's another kernel
<fabbione> hmm no
<fabbione> devfs is not required at all in ubuntu
<fabbione> YAY
<fabbione> ocfs2 crash seems to be fixed in 1.1.2
<zul> meh...sk98lin-vendor is not building correctl yet
<mjg59> BenC: I've just sent you some crack patches
#ubuntu-kernel 2005-09-03
<fabbione> morning
<spayne> can anyone help me with this ndiswrapper bug?
<spayne> where the module isn't being loaded
<spayne> oin 
<zul> hey
<chmj> hey chuck 
<zul> hey charles how goes it?
<chmj> good
<chmj> your side ?
(chmj/#ubuntu-kernel) sweet 
(chmj/#ubuntu-kernel) I was celebrating my 21st b-day yesterday
(chmj/#ubuntu-kernel) yeah :D 
<fabbione> tsk.. KIDS!
<chmj> :-/
<zul> heh...ill be 30 next week
<zul> ill be an old fart
<fabbione> zul: eheh i will be 30 in not too long from now
<zul> ill have to retire soon take me out into the pasture and shoot me
<chmj> eheh 
<fabbione> I WANT MY PENSION!
<zul> heh...i parsed that as penison
<chmj> hahaha 
<fabbione> zul: you have issues :)
<fabbione> anyway.. i am off..
<fabbione> cya tomorrow
<zul> toodles
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-kernel:irc.freenode.net] : Ubuntu kernel development discussion ONLY | http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelTeam | There are no kernel bugs.. only broken hardware | http://people.u.c/~lamont/Archives/kernel-team@ubuntu.com--2005/ playground: kernel-debian--preX,12--2.6.12
<dilinger> mjg59: ping
<dilinger> mjg59: what actually ends up in breezy's kernel wrt acpi and laptop patches?  is it just acpi backports + misc fixes from bugzilla, along w/ swsusp2 or something?
<mjg59> dilinger: acpi backports, misc fixes from Bugzilla, a couple of my own fixes, a small number of new features. Nothing as big or invasive as swsusp2
<rtcm> mjg59: about vga16fb not working on some hardware, maybe someone already familiar with some of the malfunctioning hardware/bioses could help? I'm thinking of talking with the sisfb maintainer which has been very helpful for me before...
<mjg59> rtcm: Sure. If people could work out what the issue is, then it may be fixable
<mjg59> Windows successfully gets 640x480 without breakage, though I'm not sure how
<rtcm> it sure does... will seen what i can do
<BenC> mjg59: found another case where vga16fb is broken
<BenC> I have an x86 box with an nvidia geforce4, and it using the tvout
<BenC> the vga16fb mode causes a really bad screen flicker/shifting
<BenC> when I connect it to a normal crt or lcd it works ok
<BenC> the kernel riva module works fine though
<zul> so how long before users start asking for 2.6.13
<BenC> today probably
<zul> i want it now!!!!
<zul> hehe
<mjg59> BenC: Did you get a chance to look at those patches I sent?
<BenC> you sent patches?
<mjg59> Yesterday
<BenC> I really need to get spamassassin to do a better job of filtering
<mjg59> Hmm
<BenC> I seem to be deleting a lot of pertinent email
<BenC> can you resend it to ben.collins@ubuntu.com?
<mjg59> That's where I sent it initially, but hang on a sec
<BenC> oh wait
<BenC> I do have them
<BenC> but there's nothing attached to the email
<BenC> just a list of the patches
<mjg59> Gah.
<mjg59> Probably my mistake.
<mjg59> BenC: Ok, resent
<BenC> how tested are these?
<BenC> and more importantly, how important?
<BenC> I was going to do a kernel upload today
<mjg59> The ec-burst one only impacts a non-default code path
<mjg59> owner_id is pretty important, but I can't reproduce the problem it fixes here so it's hard to tell. Upstream reports that it works
<mjg59> The sonypi one just adds extra hardware support, but it's needed for hotkeys (and brightness control) to work on new Sonys
<mjg59> The dev-acpi one is probably the least important, but it's self-contained code and it buys us undocking support
<rtcm> im one of the people getting the ACPI-0145: *** Error: Invalid owner_id: 00
<rtcm> i can do some testing
<BenC> mjg59: got the patches that time, thanks
<BenC> I'll look them over
<mjg59> BenC: Ok, thanks
<BenC> sonypi will go in, since it only touches the sonypi code
<BenC> devacpi doesn't seem like it can hurt anything existing
<BenC> ownerid is the only one that scares me, but if it's already broken, maybe it can't get anymore broken :)
<mjg59> BenC: Heh. Yeah, it's already breaking stuff for some people, so...
<mjg59> BenC: Ping?
<BenC> ?
<mjg59> Hi. I've managed to track down a problem that causes a hang when using usplash with suspend to disk
<mjg59> The /easiest/ way of fixing it for Breezy would be to comment out a single line in the kernel
<BenC> ok, send me a patch and I'll look at it
<mjg59> Ok
<rtcm> hmm, now this hadn't ocurred to me yet:
<rtcm> ACPI-0105: *** Error: Could not allocate new owner_id (32 max), AE_OWNER_ID_LIMIT
<rtcm> ACPI-0509: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.ADP0._PSR]  (Node dedd72a0), AE_OWNER_ID_LIMIT
<rtcm> hope this next kernel iteration fixes this, it's being generated each 30 seconds
<mjg59> rtcm: Yeah, that's what happens if you run with that bug for too long
<rtcm> it doesn't seem to  break anything though
<rtcm> guess i'll have to reboot then :-)
<zul> mjg59: my is being delivered tomorrow
<mjg59> zul: Rock
<zul> oh yeah..
<zul> later..
<zul> BenC: i should have something for you this week for the syskonnect its a bugger
#ubuntu-kernel 2005-09-04
<zul> heylo
<zul> yummy...spam
<fabbione> morning
<jbailey> Eh... You're early...
<fabbione> yes
<fabbione> i couldn't sleep this night?
<jbailey> Dont confuse me like that.  It's still an hour until bedtime. =)
<fabbione> jbailey: any news about binutils?
<fabbione> ehhehe
<jbailey> fabbione: No, last I saw was the elmo told doko that he was working on an update for it.
<fabbione> ok...
<jbailey> That was last Friday or so, though.
<fabbione> yes i recall that
<jbailey> I was offline the whole weekend, pretty much.
<fabbione> so was i
<zul> i got a freaking song in my head
<chmj> what song ?
<jbailey> zul: Sean Paul? =)
<jbailey> "let's get it on 'till the early morn..."
<zul> hell no..
<zul> its like "we are on drugs...we are alll on drugs...do you like drugs..." cant remember where i heard it though
<fabbione> yo
<zul> hey fabbione how goes it?
<fabbione> zul: as usual :)
<fabbione> you?
<zul> good...laptop is suppose to arrive today
<fabbione> ehehe lucky you
<zul> the irony is that my package is probably the last one to be deliviered
<fabbione> zul: why?
<zul> just my luck and the way the day is going so far
<fabbione> ahhh
<BenC> fabbione? 
<zul> its smaaaaaaallllll
<mjg59> zul: Got it, then?
<fabbione> BenC: ?
<BenC> hey
<BenC> how long will you be around?
<BenC> also, is your OCFS2 stuff done and ready in the repo?
<fabbione> BenC: the last update is in baz.
<fabbione> i will be around for another 2/3 hours
<fabbione> BenC: we will need another update later anyway
* desrt hits benc over the head with inotify
<fabbione> BenC: http://oss.oracle.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=544 and http://oss.oracle.com/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=558
<desrt> BenC; i just posted a patch to bugzilla... it'd be really awesome if it was in the next build
<fabbione> BenC: otherwise we are fine imho
<fabbione> BenC: upstream is working on it right now and we have a test setup at the DC.
<desrt> ubuntu's inotify is broken
<fabbione> BenC: there is also 2.6.12.6 out...
<BenC> yeah
<fabbione> desrt: what's broken with it?
<desrt> fabbione; it reissues watch descriptors
<desrt> fabbione; due to an off-by-one error (one-liner patch)
<BenC> desrt: bug #?
<desrt> http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=14364
<fabbione> desrt: ah ok.. is the fix upstream already?
<desrt> yes
<desrt> in 2.6.13
<fabbione> perfect
<desrt> robert love also just personally looked over the bug report and told me it looks OK
<BenC> fabbione: that's a question I had, how do we move to new kernels, if at all?
<BenC> are we at a stage where breezy is just going to be 2.6.12?
<fabbione> BenC: yes.. breezy is going to be .12
<fabbione> BenC: Preview Freeze is in 2 days
<fabbione> so i'd say we talk with mdz before uploading this kernel
<desrt> spooky
<BenC> before uploading 2.6.12-8.12?
<BenC> yeah, very
<fabbione> mdz: BenC and I were wondering if we can upload 2.6.12-8
<fabbione> or do you prefer us to wait after Preview Freeze?
<BenC> here's the thing, I want to get 2.6.12-8.12 uploaded because of the recent ABI changes
<fabbione> BenC: we should get the inotify fixes and 2.6.12.6 in too
<BenC> yeah
<fabbione> since we break the ABI, it's a good idea to push the crack in
<mdz> I would prefer that you do it now
<BenC> I was thinking of holding off for some more fixes to go in (mjg sent me a lot yesterday)
<mdz> do matthew's fixes change the ABI still further?
<BenC> so do the 8.12 now, and then 8.13 in a few days will be ok?
<BenC> no
<mdz> yes, that's fine
<mdz> though I'm considering doing a Colony on thursday
<mdz> so not thursday
<fabbione> BenC: if you commit everything in today i can do the ABI dance tomorrow as soon as i wake up
<BenC> a lot of these fixes would be nice if you are doing a Colony
<fabbione> that would make us gain 12 hours
<fabbione> and make Colony for thursday
<BenC> yeah, we can tag team it
<fabbione> mdz: would that work for you?
<BenC> what time do you wake up, I really want to do most of the next upload to get the system down, but have you around to answer questions
<fabbione> BenC: it depends.. usually around 4 UTC
<fabbione> but we need to get elmo or Kamion or mdz around to NEW the packages
<fabbione> + we need to prebuild them everywhere to get the new ABI
<fabbione> brb
<BenC> so that's around midnight for me
<BenC> I can do that
<desrt> mmm.  thanks for the fast response, guys :)
<BenC> desrt: I see the patch, and it looks good to me
<mdz> fabbione: what time UTC would that be?
<desrt> BenC; :)
<fabbione> mdz: i wake up at 4 UTC....
<desrt> cheers
<fabbione> mdz: so if BenC will do everything and i only need to be around.. 
<fabbione> mdz: i'd say we can finish in the usual 4/6 hours if there is an ftp-master around
<fabbione> BenC: if you want to upload all yourself, we can gain quite a lot of time...
<BenC> main thing I need help with is creating the source package, and make sure I have put everythign together right
<fabbione> BenC: that's the easiest part :)
<BenC> yeah, but do I need to kill off any baz stuff in the debian tree?
<fabbione> BenC: that's even easier ;)
<fabbione> BenC: you got the source package with the debian/ dir from baz...
<BenC> and I do the dpkg-buildpackage -S, right?
<fabbione> cd ..
<fabbione> dpkg-source -b -i linux-source-2.6.12-2.6.12
<fabbione> mkdir temp
<fabbione> cd temp
<fabbione> dpkg-source -x ../linux-source-2.6.12_2.6.12-8.XX.dsc
<fabbione> TADA
<fabbione> no more baz crap in the debian dir :)
<fabbione> cd linux-source-2.6.12-2.6.12
<BenC> ah, so dpkg-source does it
<fabbione> dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -S -m'Ben I rock Collins' -k$yourkeyid
<fabbione> done ;)
<fabbione> upload to jackass.ubuntu.com in ftp.. no need to use any fancy dir
<fabbione> BenC: iirc there is a flag that you can pass to dpkg-buildpackage directly...
<fabbione> but i can never remember it
<fabbione> it's probably -i
<BenC> what's the i386 dev machine name?
<fabbione> concordia
<BenC> yeah, I think it is
<BenC> that's it, thanks
<fabbione> use linux32 dchroot -c breezy-i386
<fabbione> it's an amd64...
<BenC> alright, I'll do these patches, test build, and then upload later today
<fabbione> so you get both at the price of one ;)
<fabbione> BenC: that's ok.. remember to commit everything in baz ;)
<BenC> mdz: anyone be around, so 21:00 UTC?
<BenC> say*
<mdz> BenC: 2100 today, or 2100 tomorrow?
<BenC> today
<BenC> less than 6 hours
<mdz> ok
<mdz> I'll be around, certainly
<fabbione> BenC: i won't be around at that time....
<fabbione> so you will have to do it yourself...
<BenC> fabbione: no problem, I think I got all I need
<fabbione> but i am sure you can manage fine...
<BenC> thanks
<mdz> make sure elmo will be around to do the byhands
<fabbione> mdz: will you take care of NEW?
<fabbione> BenC: also.. ask Kamion (since he is around) to prepare d-i...
<fabbione> BenC: if he can...
<fabbione> otherwise i can do it for you now...
<mdz> fabbione: I can process new binaries, but elmo should do the d-i processing
<fabbione> mdz: yeps..
<mdz> fabbione: but if we need elmo anyway, he can do all of it at once
<mdz> so there is no point in splitting it between the two of us
<fabbione> mdz: right :) but if both of you know.. it's better... we are not depended on one that can actually die from one sec to another because of a lightning stroke...
<BenC> elmo will be around
<fabbione> and still make Colony
<fabbione> BenC: i did forward you a mail on how to bump the ABI in D-I
<fabbione> did you check with elmo if you your upload privileges have been fixed?
<fabbione> s/fixed/granted...
<BenC> good question
<fabbione> ARGH.. brb.. wife is in high bitching mode today
<BenC> elmo claims no knowledge of me being ok'd to do uploads :)
<BenC> so I guess that's a no
<BenC> fabbione: raise the pimp hand, and then...do as your told like a good husband :)
<BenC> he's going to take care of it though
<fabbione> re
<fabbione> eheheh
<fabbione> BenC: ok.. so i am good to go that you will do all of it...
<fabbione> if something breaks down horribly, i will be around at 4 UTC :)
<fabbione> or on a plane to somewher without IP
<BenC> hehe
<zul> BenC: then carpet bomb his house
<BenC> zul: how do you think I got him to act so quickly?
<BenC> elmo's are very furry and flamable
<zul> lol
<fabbione> ahha
* zul is installing breezy on his new laptop
<fabbione> zul: you got it???
* BenC knows james would hate that joke :)
<fabbione> ahhaha
<zul> fabbione: came like an hour ago
<fabbione> zul: is it nice?
<BenC> ok, wont be paying attention to IRC for the next few hours
<fabbione> BenC: just answer my question
<BenC> which one?
<fabbione> if you are going to collect the ABI for all 6 arches, or do i need to take care of SCC
<BenC> I'll collect them
<fabbione> perfect!
<BenC> or attempt to anyway
<BenC> Kamion also wants me to do linux-meta
<fabbione> BenC: well you have i386/amd64/ppc/ia64 at the DC
<fabbione> you miss sparc/hppa
<fabbione> BenC: yes. linux-meta and linux-restricted-modules are in the list of pkgs that we discussed on irc...
<fabbione> kernel -> linux-restriceted-modules -> linux-meta -> d-i
<zul> fabbione: very nice
<fabbione> zul: eheh enjoy it :)
<fabbione> zul: i am considering to buy a powerbook...
<zul> oh i will...now i can code in the basement during the summer
<BenC> I need to get a laptop before UBZ
<fabbione> BenC: and a passport :)
<BenC> donations accepted
<fabbione> BenC: talk to mjg59 for one.. on what to get ;)
<fabbione> BenC: same here...
<zul> i dont need a passport i just need sponsorshipt
<BenC> zul: send me your laptop, and consider it done :)
<zul> :P
<zul> im off for lunch...biab
<fabbione> later zul
<zul> that is a nice laptop but i have to put it away since i need to work
<jbailey> BenC: Did you see the conversation in #ubuntu-devel yesterday about needing to find a way of asking the currently running kernel to regenerate its initramfs?
<fabbione> jbailey: you will need to explain me tomorrow why you want something like that...
<fabbione> i gotta run now..
<jbailey> fabbione: By edit of my boss. =)
<jbailey> edict, rather.
<fabbione> yes ok.. to achieve what?
<jbailey> So that new usplashes can update the initramfs.
<fabbione> they can do it, even without asking the kernel to regenerate the initramfs
<fabbione> they just have to call the correct mkinitramfs
<jbailey> Right, except that they have no good way of knowing who's running, who's installed, etc.
<jbailey> I think the right solution is initramfs bootloader magic, perhaps.
<fabbione> i wonder why the kernel-team has been never asked to look at the usplash implementation...
<fabbione> u <- userland :)
<fabbione> fix it there :P
<fabbione> now i don't want to sound silly, but people have been pushing crack into the kernel..
<jbailey> Bzzt.  initramfs belongs to the kernel, you produce it so nothing else should touch it.
<fabbione> without the kernel team being exactly informed
<fabbione> jbailey: yes.. usplash is touching initramfs
<jbailey> that's part of why I like the idea of bootloader assembly.
<fabbione> and now the kernel team needs to find a solution for what i believe is a design error..
<jbailey> That means that the kernel wouldn't have to do that assembly - takes responsibility for it away from you.
<fabbione> anyway.. i think i am too tired to appreciate usplash, given that it doesn't even work on my machines :)
<jbailey> Eh, really?
<fabbione> better to go and get some food
<jbailey> How does it fail?
<jbailey> Enjoy, Fabio.
<fabbione> jbailey: i don't get anything displayed
<jbailey> And hello from Angie. =)
<fabbione> give a hug to her :)
<fabbione> cya
<fabbione> jbailey: there is no way the kernel can address that problem, if not providing an extra info to usplash like: touch /lib/kernel/2.6.12-8.isanofficialubuntukernel
<fabbione> at that point usplash can parse that dir and update the specific initramfs
<fabbione> dir or configfile or whatever.. but i guess you get the idea
<zul> jbailey: have you tried out those xen packages from ubuntu-devel?
<jbailey> zul: I've not.
<jbailey> fabbione: The kernel could take an md5sum at generation time, and regenerate the version of the initrd pointed to by /initrd.img iff the md5sum still matches.
<fabbione> jbailey: i don't see how that can help.. the kernel is not supposed to touch stuff...
<fabbione> and it's truely pointless to ask the kernel to do a job that userland can and in a much simpler way
<jbailey> Eh?
* jbailey smokes some of Fabio's pipe
<jbailey> This is all packaging. =)
<fabbione> jbailey: ok.. as i understand it:
<fabbione> - kernel is installed
<fabbione> - usplash is installed
<fabbione> now..
<fabbione> initramfs needs to be updated by usplash...
<fabbione> right?
<jbailey> Well, it needs updating because of a usplash update.
<fabbione> because each time usplash is update, the user need to reconfigure the kernel as it is now
<fabbione> perfect.. than we agree
<jbailey> Right, except that the kernel owns the initramfs
<jbailey> Or rather, the kernel package owns the initramfs. =)
<fabbione> wrong...
<fabbione> the kernel package generates the initramfs
<fabbione> it doesn't own it
<jbailey> Sure it does.  The 'touched it last' rule.
<fabbione> it creates it :)
<jbailey> What I think could happen is that as soon as you create it, you generate an md5sum hash of it.
<fabbione> yes, but what is the problem you want to address?
<jbailey> The problem that you don't know if the user has touched it in the meantime.
<fabbione> you want to avoid usplash updating an initramfs
<jbailey> The usplash has no way of knowing that information.  It doesn't touch the initramfs at all atm.
<fabbione> hmmm jeee....
<fabbione> well what kind of changes do we expect from user to initramfs?
<fabbione> via /etc/mkinitramfs ?
<jbailey> Dude, who knows? =)
<jbailey> These are *users* we're talking about. =)
<fabbione> yeah ok.. we will need to change this rule for breezy+1
<jbailey> But this mechanism could be used to update lvm, evms, or *mumble*.
<fabbione> we can't keep working around all possible combinations.. especially in front of a 3/5 years support
<jbailey> Right.  I'd love to see it done as boot time assembly.
<fabbione> you mean bulding the initramfs at boot time?
<fabbione> i have a better idea :)
<jbailey> Right, by the bootloaders.
<jbailey> I have this vague idea that we could do something like:
<jbailey> Have grub assemble the initramfs at boottime based on whatever modules seem obvious.
<fabbione> jbailey: grub for i386.. what about the others?
<jbailey> As part os S99make_it_possible_to_recover_my_system, then generate a static version of that initramfs.
<jbailey> That way there's a recovery option that should be guaranteed to work.
<fabbione> jbailey: i have a better idea...
<jbailey> Sure. =)
<fabbione> let's hack on http://fabrice.bellard.free.fr/tcc/tccboot.html
<fabbione> so that it includes an lspci
<fabbione> we will build the kernel from sources at boottime
<fabbione> with the proper hw configuration
<fabbione> we will build everything inline
<fabbione> and all the devices that we know can't be inside a pc.. as modules
<fabbione> :)
<BenC> we should build the whole kernel as just objects and then do linking on install :)
<fabbione> BenC: that's too easy :)
<fabbione> it's more fun to build it from sources
<BenC> what would be nice, actually, is if the device driver objects were the same whether they were module targets or built-in targets
<BenC> just the linking would be different
<fabbione> hmmmm
<fabbione> you can probably achieve that...
<BenC> yeah, would require a change in the module abi I'm sure
<fabbione> nope...
<fabbione> it's easier than you think...
<fabbione> afaik the stuff you build inline are all the objects compiles at STAGE1 of the kernel
<fabbione> modules get STAGE1 -> STAGE2
<BenC> yeah, but module.h changes a lot of stuff (init/remove) depending on -DMODULE
<fabbione> in stage2 from the object created in STAGE1, the .mod.c gets created, builded and linked...
<BenC> I think the driver object is actually a bit different
<BenC> it could be
<BenC> they may have thought of this when they did the 2.6 kbuild system
<fabbione> if you look in a mod.c that's created by that file we fixed for sparc...
<fabbione> you see exactly the module interface...
<fabbione> it's worth a try.. also because it's pretty easy
<BenC> well if the entire module abi is in the .mod.c, then there you have it
<fabbione> BenC: the only thing i am afraid is code that does:
<BenC> someone just needs to write the tools and logic to do an install time linking of a static kernel, with modules just for things like hotpluggable devices
<fabbione> ifdef CONFIG_FOO=m
<fabbione> endif
<fabbione> or something like that
<BenC> yeah, I think ieee1394 may have (or maybe it's gone now) things like that
<BenC> there's also the ones that have hardcoded "#ifdef MODULE"
<fabbione> yeah i have seen a bunch of those
<BenC> I think the scsi layer is littered with them
<BenC> which defeats most of the advantage of it
<fabbione> yeps
<zul> later
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-08-28
<Keybuk> ff
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-kernel:irc.freenode.net] : Ubuntu kernel development discussion ONLY | Kernel GIT tree info (updated): https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelGitGuide | 2.6.17-6.17 uploaded, You have no idea what I am getting you in to | Daily kernel builds (for debug and testing purposes only) http://people.ubuntu.com/~bcollins/kernels-daily/ | Kernel Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CategoryKernel
<kinema> What kernel package would be most appropriate for my Compaq Proliant 6500 with it's quad Pentium Pros, 640MB of memory and a hardware SCSI RAID array?
<thom> hrrmph. why does git cherry-pick sometimes tell me what i need for GIT_AUTHOR etc and sometimes not? (using git cherry-pick -n all the time)
<zul> hey BenC 
<BenC> hey zul
<zul> how was the flight back?
<BenC> long, but no delays, so it was ok
<zul> goody..
<thom> BenC: i assume you know that the multicore scheduler stuff doesn't build (in dapper)
<BenC> thom: Yeah
<thom> goodo :-)
<thom> (i'm build packages with updated fusion mpt drivers currently)
<crimsun> jdong_: which corruption bug?
<crimsun> I only see one fix in the current stable (2.6.17.11)
<jdong_> crimsun: malone #56073
<crimsun> bug 56073
<jdong_> no ubugtu in this room? :)
<crimsun> please read ubuntu-2.6.git _first_.
<crimsun> http://www.kernel.org/git/?p=linux/kernel/git/bcollins/ubuntu-2.6.git;a=commitdiff;h=9f67d487c336a68dd025ae99877115c7e016fe86
<jdong_> ok, sorry for the false alarm
<jdong_> but xfsprogs is still old
<crimsun> ask mdz for a UVF exception.
<jdong_> it's not capable of fixing the corruption if it happened to unlucky edgy users
<jdong_> k, will follow up on that
<jdong_> thanks for your time, crimsun
<crimsun> np.
<srwalter> so, if my bug has gone 4 days without being triaged, does that mean I did something wrong?
<crimsun> the bug # being?
<srwalter> 57625
<crimsun> moreover, last week was the developers' conference, so everyone has been extremely busy
<crimsun> bug 57625
<mjg59> crimsun: No ubugtu in here
<crimsun> mjg59: just noticed :/
<crimsun> srwalter: triaged now
<srwalter> danke, sir
<Lure> mjg59: any idea how to address bug 22336 (overheating) - I just got it the first time today :(
<mjg59> Lure: What hardware?
<Lure> HP nw8240
<mjg59> Oh, that's an entirely different issue
<mjg59> The ACPI on the HPs is just mad and the fans occasionally decide not to do anything
<mjg59> There's no risk of hardware damage
<Lure> mjg59: funny part is that fans were on, but probably just not fast enough...
<Lure> mjg59: probably not, since the machine shuts down, but it is a bit inconvinient
<mjg59> Yes
<Lure> mjg59: who is suppose to control fans? kernel or BIOS?
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-08-29
<mjg59> A mixture
<zul> heh mini patch bomb
<crimsun> I'm still frustrated by Thunderbird's insistence on munging attachments instead of inlining them, but that could be my fault.
<grexk> Is there a problem with make-kpkg and xen-source-2.6.16
<Nafallo> hi! are we really going to ship with the rt2x00 rt61pci-driver?
<Nafallo> it's useless it seems. no scanning and I fail to associate.
<Nafallo> we have a regression in edgy called rt2x00 ;-)
<thom> Nafallo: are you really planning to say that every 12 hours?
<Nafallo> thom: naah, I'll file a bug when I'm finished configuring the router ;-)
<Nafallo> or until I see BenC alive maybe :-)
<Nafallo> BenC: hi :-)
<BenC> hello
<Nafallo> BenC: we have a regression from dapper I would like to report :-).
<BenC> ok
<Nafallo> BenC: seems rt61pci doesn't let me neither scan nor associate with aps
<Nafallo> I rebooted to dapper, and worked fine there :-)
<BenC> iwlist scan wlan0
<BenC> doesn't show anything?
<Nafallo> wlan0     No scan results
<Nafallo> in dapper with ra0 I had like four aps :-)
<BenC> iwconfig wlan0 show anything useful?
<Nafallo> wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:""  
<Nafallo>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   
<Nafallo>           RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2346 B   
<Nafallo> 
<BenC> sucks, we had a rt61 pci card in germany I was going to grab and take home, but I forgot
<Nafallo> tell sabdfl to send you one? :-)
<Nafallo> my feeling is that we should wait until the whole rt2x00 is ready ;-)
<Nafallo> and with ready I mean that we can scan, or atleast associate :-)
<Nafallo> anyway, what to do? build from rt2600 in the next kernel upload? :-)
<BenC> Nafallo: probably can't for the next upload
<Nafallo> oh?
<zul> heh i should say whether my patches either edgy or dapper
<BenC> Nafallo: but you can file a bug here, and also one at the rt2x00 site and link it
<Nafallo> yea, I will after I got this linksys configured as I want it :-)
<BenC> Nafallo: I have to get a kernel upload done real soon (like today), and putting that driver in will cause a whole build cycle for me
<Nafallo> ah. but the next one after that? :-)
<BenC> right now everything compiles, and I'm just cleaning up the details for lrm/linux-meta/vmware-player-modules/kexec-tools
<BenC> should be able to
* Nafallo just don't want to live without wireless in edgy ;-)
<mjg59> Nafallo: We have no plans to allow functionalty to regress
<mjg59> Nafallo: Please open a bug and note in the subject that it's a regression from dapper
<mjg59> And then we'll deal with it as appropriate
<BenC> Nafallo: better yet, in the keywords, add edgy-regression
<Nafallo> will do :-)
<BenC> Make the keywords "rt61pci edgy-regression"
<Nafallo> keywords is title? or the new tags thing?
<BenC> tags
* BenC needs a way to create entropy
<BenC> exim4+starttls+gnutls blocks ssl connections until it gets enough entropy the first time to create an rsa key
<BenC> and my little box isn't doing anything useful enough to get it :/
<thom> ping it a lot? (the kernel does still use network events to generate entropy, right?)
<BenC> depends on the ethernet card I think
<BenC> I think they did away with general network traffic being used for rng because it allowed outside sources to create somewhat known entropy
<thom> right
<thom> hrm, that's a pain
<BenC> luckily it's a mame arcade machine (yes, my smtp server is running in an arcade cabinet), so I just have to walk over to it and mes with all the buttons, joysticks and trackball until it pumps some out :)
<Nafallo> lol
<BenC> my arcade setup has become a $200 manual entropy source
<thom> hah
<zul> BenC: in theory you have too much time on your hands ;)
<infinity> BenC: Oh, sure, *now* the next kernel is almost ready.
<infinity> BenC: You realise this means you get to roll in the LRM changes I just uploaded today. :P
<Nafallo> Bug #58117
<BenC> infinity: fuck...now that does set my schedule back :P
<Nafallo> oh, no Ubugtu ;-)
<BenC> I think the Ubugtu maint thought we weren't good enough to have it in the channel
<Nafallo> schedule back means working wifi soon? ;-)
<BenC> we're kernel devs, second class citizens and all
<Nafallo> lol
<kylem> heh.
<Nafallo> just ping Seveas about it then ;-)
<zul> do you actually want a bot in here?
<zul> heh we can mess with it and not get any wory done
<infinity> Ubugtu is handy for spewing out URLs.
<infinity> I can't imagine any other reason I'd want a bot in here, though.
<Nafallo> ... and short info most of all :-)
<BenC> infinity: is the source for your new lrm accessible atm?
<infinity> BenC: Should be published by now, yeah.
<Nafallo> the upload was almost two hours ago :-)
<infinity> Directory: pool/restricted/l/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17
<infinity> Files:
<infinity>  6b3de0ac1d51dc13863f7e83bb2e3d37 3140 linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17_2.6.17.3-1.dsc
<infinity>  1f841e9c5c32a70a90fdb6c60c4c80f0 91555843 linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17_2.6.17.3.orig.tar.gz
<infinity>  6893929c3fcecba0ea6e226698db4511 83479 linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17_2.6.17.3-1.diff.gz
<infinity> Very published.
<BenC> Nafallo: kernel upload will still be soon, just means lrm for the abi bump will be a little delayed
<Nafallo> ah :-)
<Nafallo> hmm, if the ralink drivers are still in there I might just aswell recompile it locale in the meantime :-)
* Nafallo checks
<Nafallo> it isn't :-P
<Nafallo> oh... this kernel upload will contain less flavours, right? :-)
<BenC> yes, they are
<Nafallo> nice :-)
<BenC> no, I mean yes, the old drivers are there
<BenC> drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00-legacy
<BenC> are the old ones
<BenC> rt2570 is the one you want
<Nafallo> ehm, no? I want rt61
<Nafallo> http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/rt61-cvs-daily.tar.gz
<BenC> oh, that's right
<BenC> there's no rt61 legacy driver
<Nafallo> this one is.
<Nafallo> ralinks code with fixes from the rt2500-tree.
<BenC> hrmm...well, try it out :)
<Nafallo> I will :-)
<Nafallo> RT2561 (DeviceID=0x0302)  : cost down version
<Nafallo> baah :-P
<Nafallo> that's the one I have ;-)
<Nafallo> hmm, it complains about missing build directory in /lib/modules/(uname -r)/
<mjg59> Install the kernel headers
<BenC> apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
* thom finally gets current dapper git to build
<Nafallo> ah, I thought -generic was in some ubuntu-seed now
<BenC> not sure what you mean, but it's most likely irrelevant
<Nafallo> okidoki :-)
<Nafallo> that ubuntu-desktop depends on linux-headers-686 :-)
<Nafallo> this one works
<Nafallo> I can scan again :-)
<BenC> ok, time to do some boot testing
<thom> why does -server-bigiron have sound drivers?
<Mithrandir> thom: you might want to run asterisk on your bigiron server and use the sound card's built-in mp3 decoder to lighten the load?  (Contrived case, yes, I know)
<thom> Mithrandir: i think that's a little beyond contrived :-)
<zul> how about i need to listen to mp3s while i read your email :)
<thom> zul: if you're sat in front of a bigiron box listening to mp3s i hope you have great headphones :P
<zul> heh..
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-08-30
<AnAnt> BenC here ?
<sn9> [09:32:52]  <BenC> ok, time to do some boot testing
<sn9> [09:32:54]  <-- BenC has quit ("bbl")
<sn9> not since then
<AnAnt> sn9: what time is it now (according to you that is)
<sn9> Tue Aug 29 23:18:53 PDT 2006
<AnAnt> hmmm, that's many hours ago
<sn9> yes
<sn9> 14 hrs
<AnAnt> anyone knows if he applied the ipw2200 inject patch ?
<sn9> i don't know, but i would presume not until he says so
<crimsun> what patch, what tree?
<AnAnt> crimsun: err, what do you mean by tree ?
<AnAnt> crimsun: a week or two ago, I sent him a patch that enables injection on IPW2200 cards
<crimsun> AnAnt: what source tree is the patch targeted against?
<crimsun> and what patch are you referring to?
<AnAnt> crimsun: well, 2.6.17 I assume
<AnAnt> crimsun: well, I sent him an emailing asking for 2 things: 1. update the ipw2200 driver to the latest version (1.1.3) that is available on http://ipw2200.sf.net
<AnAnt> 2. applying a patch to that driver that enables injection , the patch is available at http://tv.latinsud.com/ipw2200/
<AnAnt> crimsun: it patches ipw2200.c
<crimsun> please don't asume
<crimsun> assume, even
<crimsun> did you ask him to apply it 2.6.15 or to 2.6.17?
<crimsun> the trees that you ask him to apply it to affects the answer 
<sn9> i.e., he won't apply to .15, right?
<AnAnt> well, I wasn't explicit about that when I asked him
<crimsun> AnAnt: that doesn't help, I'm afraid
<AnAnt> but when we were chatting I was refering to Edgy
<AnAnt> hence, I meant 2.6.17
<AnAnt> but I dunno if he understood it like that
<AnAnt> lemme check the chat logs
<crimsun> this is 2.6.17's: http://www.kernel.org/git/?p=linux/kernel/git/bcollins/ubuntu-2.6.git;a=history;h=e202ae6a9c185b85f95309bf5513233db143d372;f=drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c
<AnAnt> yes, I didn't mention it in the email, but we were talking about 2.6.17 in the chat
<AnAnt> ok
<crimsun> answer's pretty definitive there.
<crimsun> and this is 2.6.15's: http://www.kernel.org/git/?p=linux/kernel/git/bcollins/ubuntu-dapper.git;a=history;h=54e90a8d2d90a3217f4022ca63546661852b0b45;f=drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c
<AnAnt> well, it doesn't seem he added it
<crimsun> again, fairly definitive.
<crimsun> if he has, he hasn't pushed the change. Please do state unequivocally which tree(s) to apply it to in the future. :)
<AnAnt> sure
<AnAnt> thanks
<ivoks> there is a new version of driver for highpoint SATA controllers
<ivoks> any chance of it getting into edgy? it supports rockertaid 1520
<ivoks> i'll try to create a patch for edgy kernel source
<zul> do you have a reference?
<ivoks> http://www.highpoint-tech.com/BIOS%20+%20Driver/rr1520/Linux/hpt37x2-opensource-v2.1-0717.tgz
<nigel_c> Evening guys.
<ivoks> i didn't know there is one, untill i needed it :/
<nigel_c> Anyone got any suggestions when it comes to gcompizthemer being unable to apply any themes?
<nigel_c> I tried an strace, and nothing jumped out at me
<nigel_c> And tried googling
<ivoks> zul: it builds and works nicely; problems happens when you insmod older hpt driver while this one is allready in - RAID collapses and kernel doesn't boot :)
<zul> shouldnt be too hard to include it open a bug in launchpad so we can track it
<ivoks> zul: ok
<ivoks> reported
<zul> thanks
<ivoks> no need for that :)
<zul> ok im going to work then :)
<nigel_c> Ah. Oops. Wrong channel. Sorry.
<omeow> Hi.
<omeow> The latest nvidia-glx for kubuntu edgy requires linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-6-386, will the k7 modules be available later or am I doing something wrong?
<infinity> omeow: "apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` nvidia-glx"
<infinity> omeow: You're running across an apt bug, that's all.  Smarter package managers (like aptitude or dselect) would resolve the path of least resistance for you.
<omeow> I use adept.
<omeow> Or well, try to use it anyway...
<omeow> Piece of shit.
<omeow> infinity: I ran that command you told me to run, both packages are already installed.
<infinity> omeow: Err, then I'm not seeing the issue? :)
<infinity> omeow: You already have the latest nvidia-glx, so what could possibly be telling you that it requires some other package?
<omeow> the fact that I can no longer start X and looking at the log tells me that it cannot initialize the kernel module 
<infinity> Did you reboot at any point after all this?
<omeow> X starts when I load the i386 kernel, but when I start the k7 one it won't launch X
<omeow> Yes, trice. :)
<infinity> Oh, err.  What kernel were you booted into when you ran the above command? :)
<infinity> Cause "`uname -r`" would have expanded to 2.6.17-6-385, if you were booted to the 386 kernel. :)
<infinity> "apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-6-k7" and see if that wants to do something.
<omeow> I was booted in i386 at that point, but I understood that that wouldn't work since I wanted the k7 one to be installed, so I rebooted and ran the command again.
<omeow> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-25-k7 is already the newest version.
<infinity> Err, you realise what you just said, right?
<infinity> "2.6.15-25-k7"
<infinity> But we're talking about edgy kernels (2.6.17-6-$arch)
<infinity> "apt-get install linux-k7"
<infinity> And never again worry about being up to date.
<omeow> What do you mean with that? 
<infinity> Your k7 kernel is a 2.6.15 kernel from dapper.
<omeow> urf
<infinity> Install the "linux-k7" package, and it will pull in the latest.
<infinity> (And keep it current)
<ivoks> problem is that ubuntu-minimal|desktop|standard doesn't depend on linux-xxx
<infinity> ivoks: How could it?
<ivoks> it's hard to achive, i know
<infinity> ivoks: People install linux-foo after the fact.
<infinity> ivoks: We install linux-386 during the installation.  What you choose to do after that isn't up to us.
<ivoks> that's right
<infinity> ivoks: This is all being sorted by just unifying the whole lot into one uber-kernel, hopefully, but we're not quite there yet.
<infinity> (I think Ben's next upload will reduce us to two kernels on i386, though)
<ivoks> infinity: as soon as I get time, I'll do the tests on my machine too
<omeow> Ok, let me give that a try.
<ivoks> right know, i have to buy new disks for ubuntu-hr.org and see what will be out of my office, since the building was on fire :)
<omeow> Thanks infinity. It looks to be working again. :)
<omeow> However, one thing I still need to do is re-compile the module for my xbox 360 controller. 
<omeow> But I'll do that later.
<omeow> Thanks a lot for your help.
<omeow> New problem. I think I may have broken something when I tried to install that Xpad 360 driver. If I boot the k7 kernel, I have no sound and if I boot the i386 one, I do have sound.
<BenC> infinity: I have you lrm changes merged into mine now
<crimsun> BenC: apologies regarding attachments; I'm still trying to beat Thunderbird into properly inlining patches
<BenC> crimsun: no sweat, I've been using a hand made mutt rule to flatten them out :)
<infinity> BenC: Up to and including the 2.6.17.4-1 upload I did ~12 hours ago?
<BenC> you did another?!
<BenC> oh wait, yeah, that's the one I mean :)
<infinity> BenC: Yeah, had to roll a new .orig, I got the wrong package from NVIDIA. :/
<BenC> hrmm..uh, no I grabbed the .3-1
<BenC> is it just a new nvidia shar?
<infinity> And some changelog dicking, yeah.  Should be the same, otherwise.
<infinity> Just debdiff them on chinstrap or sometihng, and apply the patch to yours.
<infinity> And then put the orig together.  Or whatever. :)
<infinity> Or upload your stuff to chinstrap, and I'll merge it all.
<infinity> Cause I have l33t sk1llz, and bandwidth to spare. :)
<BenC> you are ub3r cool infinity :)
* infinity grins.
<BenC> uploading is the hard part, it's nothing to download, so I'll merge your changes and do a .5-1
<BenC> guess I can do the kernel upload in the meantime
<infinity> Err, wait.
<infinity> Perhaps best if you don't.
<infinity> We're mid-freeze for a Knot release.
<infinity> No one's going to be very keen on kernel uploads right about now.
<BenC> uh...I sort of need to
<BenC> unless we want Knot-2 to be virtually the same kernel as Knot-1 :)
<infinity> Well, I'll let you discuss that with Mithrandir then.
<BenC> who's handling the freeze/knot
<BenC> Mithrandir: ping
<mjg59> BenC: kernel doesn't seem to compile at the moment
<mjg59> unionfs bitches
<BenC> mjg59: Just pushed my stuff to fix it
<mjg59> BenC: Cool
<mjg59> BenC: I've got a shitload of ACPI patches for you that take us up to mainline
<mjg59> Just compile testing to make sure I've merged correctly
<BenC> ok
<mjg59> BenC: It's about 100 git commits
<zul> ouch
<mjg59> ACPI's been busy
<BenC> wow
<mjg59> Plus there may still be some stuff from mm we want to pull in
<mjg59> I love git's three-way merge madness
<mjg59> It only too me an hour
<BenC> git has pretty good merge strategy
<BenC> only too me a day to merge 2.6.17 into our dapper tree
<zul> haf..
<zul> er...gah
<mjg59> BenC: Ok, 154 patches for you - can I send them as a gzipped mbox so you can throw it through git-apply-mbox? :)
<BenC> yeah
<mjg59> Builds and boots, so it can't be that bad
<smorning_> Does anyone know if bug #46510 has been fixed ?
<Mithrandir> BenC: hiya
<BenC> Mithrandir: unping about kernel
<BenC> will hold off
<Mithrandir> BenC: thanks.
<zul> hey ben did you have a look at my patches?
<smorning_> Opps, I am in the wrong place sorry to bother you all
<crimsun> hmm. Isn't #46510 an initramfs-tools issue anyhow?
<crimsun> specifically /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hook-functions::auto_add_modules()
<crimsun> doesn't seem like it's even referenced there at all, so it's not being added to the initramfs, which causes the symptom described in the bug report
<crimsun> yeah, it doesn't seem like a linux-source-2.6.x issue at all, reassigning
<mjg59> BenC: Have you fixed the console switching stuff on resume from disk?
<BenC> mjg59: yeah
<Mithrandir> mjg59: my x40 is unhappy when resuming after StR.  I guess "doesn't work" isn't very useful for you, so what is.  It seems to generally get to the "make suspend light blink", then stops.  alt-Sysrq-s doesn't generate disk activity, so I don't think the kernel is running.  (Or the keyboard driver isn't reloaded)
<Mithrandir> (edgy)
<mjg59> Mithrandir: Can you boot with acpi_sleep=s3_bios?
<mjg59> That ought to get you a console earlier
<Mithrandir> let me see if I can provoke it here.
<Mithrandir> since it works sometimes.
<mjg59> BenC: Pushed yet, or just locally? It doens't seem to be in tree
<BenC> mjg59: Should be pushed
<BenC> I didn't use your patch, I did it up a little different
<BenC> added a config option to disable it
<mjg59> BenC: Oh, sorry, I see it
<AnAnt> BenC: u there ?
<BenC> AnAnt: yep
<AnAnt> BenC: remember I sent you a request to use ipw2200 driver version 1.1.3 (from ipw2200.sf.net) and I also sent you a patch for it
<AnAnt> a patch that enables injection
<BenC> AnAnt: It's updated in git
<BenC> the inject patch I wont use
<BenC> I don't like what it allows you to do, by default
<BenC> if it can be changed to only be enabled with a module parm, I'd accept it
<AnAnt> what do you mean by "by default" ?
<BenC> the injection code is enabled when the module is loaded
<BenC> I don't want that
<BenC> sounds too anti-security
<AnAnt> I understand that it has a rtap_iface parm
<BenC> just like ethernet devices aren't in promiscuous by default
<AnAnt> you mean, that if the rtap_iface is not enabled, the injection code is enabled ?
<BenC> that's what it looked like to me, but maybe I need to read it better
<AnAnt> BenC: yes please, thanks 
<BenC> is the inject ioctl only on the rtap device?
<AnAnt> BenC: dunno
<omeow> So I upgraded to 2.6.17-6-k7 today. And my "mounting root filesystem..." step takes 33 seconds. Is this a known problem?
<BenC> omeow: launchpad would know
<BenC> also, wait till -7, since it has a crap load of fixes
<AnAnt> BenC: btw, you said that you updated it in git , you did that today ? we are talking about kernel-2.6.17, right ?
<omeow> Ok. I'll have another look when I updated to that version then. 
<mjg59> BenC: And I've just tested the dock driver - I can dock and undock my Dell without stuff exploding now
<BenC> cool
<mjg59> STR still seems happy
<mjg59> All in all, a succesful experiment
<thom> mjg59: shiny
<zul> mjg59: cool beans
<omeow> Yeah, I was just at a site where they had two dell laptops. Things were crazy hot.
<omeow> (not really linux related =P)
<zul> argh...stop the jmicron emails
<zul> ttyl
<mjg59> HP seem to have designed their docking aesthetics pretty well
<mjg59> The angle the machine makes with the floor is quite pleasing
<mjg59> The Dell, on the other hand, looks pretty shit
<mjg59> But if I press the eject button, it flashes and then the eject lever lights up!
<thom> the eject lever lights up?
<thom> RICER
<Lure> mjg59: yes, new HP docs are nice - also good for air flow
<Lure> mjg59: but travel battery closes the air-in hole for CPU - so it overheats even faster :-(
<mjg59> Lure: Suck
<mjg59> thom: Ha
<mjg59> thom: It's pretty typical, to let you know that the OS has disassociated with the machine
<thom> the ibm dock gives you a nice green arrow
<mjg59> thom: Want my patch set?
<mjg59> Should pretty much apply to current git
<thom> sure
<mjg59> And provide great docking justice
<thom> hurrah!
<mjg59> www.codon.org.uk/~mjg59/tmp/acpipatches.gz
<mjg59> You want m for acpi docs
<mjg59> Not sure whether the IBM hotplugging stuff is for big IBM hardware or for the laptops
<thom> gunzip and git-apply-mbox it?
<thom> right
<mjg59> thom: That's the one
* thom waits for dapper kernels to finish before he builds edgy
<mjg59> Ha
<mjg59> You are using -jwhatever, right?
<thom> yeah
<mjg59> kernels build damn fast on the Sony
<mjg59> Which is only a 1.66GHz Core Duo
<thom> i think the limit here is the disk in the x60s
<thom> oh. and the fact it's building on an encrypted partition, sadly
<thom> CONCURRENCY_LEVEL=4 dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -uc -us  3945.30s user 1100.81s system 107% cpu 1:17:52.62 total
<mjg59> Oh, are you building all archs?
<mjg59> Erm
<mjg59> Subarchs
<thom> yeah
<mjg59> Ah
<mjg59> That would explain the difference
<mjg59> I usually only do 686
<thom> i need to build an installer after, so i need udebs and the whole shebang :/
<mjg59> Ah
<thom> and it doesn't work
<thom> bah
<mjg59> The build?
<thom> well, what i was trying to make work
<thom> and i don't get why
<thom> oh well
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-08-31
<grexk> I'm having diffculties creating xen-source-2.6.16 in dapper. Need some help.
<zul_> the edgy's xen kernel is not going to work on dapper there is alot of changes to kernel-package that were made and its very edgy specific
<grexk> I also installed the new kernel-package.
<grexk> Just finished compiling xen-source
<zul> morning
<zul> hey BenC have you looked at the fcache stuff?
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-kernel.log
<BenC> infinity: ping
<Mithrandir> BenC: he went to crash in bed some hours ago, so he might not be around.
<BenC> Mithrandir: ah
<BenC> Mithrandir: hey, will you let me know when it's ok to do the kernel upload?
<Mithrandir> BenC: when you see the knot-2 release announcement?
<Mithrandir> but sure.
<Mithrandir> will do
<BenC> tx
<mjg59> BenC: So I've just got an acx cardbus card, and it doesn't seem keen on working
<mjg59> No scan results
<mjg59> dmesg has:
<mjg59> [17258570.232000]  acx: firmware 'Rev 2.3.1.31' does not work well with this driver
<BenC> mjg59: Read up in /lib/firmware/`uname -r`/acx/
<BenC> there's a readme
<mjg59> BenC: Ah, cool
<mjg59> So you just need the IDs?
<mjg59> Ok, it seems happy to work with 1.2.0.30
<mjg59> I'll file a bug with the rest
<BenC> mjg59: thanks
<BenC> I should probably change the default altogether
<BenC> given the kernel message
<mjg59> Yeah
<mjg59> BenC: From the source (referring to 2.3.1.13):
<mjg59>                         /* With this one, all rx packets look mangled
<mjg59>                         ** Most probably we simply do not know how to use it
<mjg59>                         ** properly */
<mjg59> So I think changing the default would be a pretty good idea
<Bertl> evening folks!
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-09-01
<zul> meh...i dont wanna do anything tonight
<mjg59> BenC: Did you get the sdhci and swsusp patches I sent?
<BenC> mjg59: Yeah, I got them thanks
<mjg59> BenC: Cool
<Keybuk> /usr/include/stdint.h:56: error: conflicting types for 'uint64_t'
<Keybuk> /usr/include/linux/types.h:96: error: previous declaration of 'uint64_t' was here
<Keybuk> that's not nice
<Kamion> Has anyone heard from BenC today?
<Kamion> I need to get in touch with him urgently
<zul> no i havent
<Kamion> ah, power's out
<zul> BenC: welcome back 
<BenC> zul: not sure how long I'll be back
<BenC> storm isn't being very nice around here
<jbailey> BenC!
<jbailey> *punce*
<jbailey> pounce, even.
<jbailey> BenC: I finaly got the PSU replaced in my G5.  Current edgy kernel seems to still puke on the SATA drive.
<jbailey> I haven't tried a 2.6.18-rc5 yet.  I'll do that over the weekend and let you know.
<BenC> jbailey: ok
<jbailey> Besides, at that point I can bug benh =)
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-09-02
<RedRose> Hello?
<RedRose> I'm just wondering how to compile it after i've used make menuconfig
<sn9> normally, you don't do any of that under ubuntu
<RedRose> menuconfig?
<RedRose> Well I want to enable toshiba support, for some reason the kernel that came with it is not properly supported, so i lose a lot of laptop functionality
<sn9> toshiba support is supposed to be included in stock kernels
<RedRose> I know, but when I do dmesg | grep -i toshiba i get a message saying it's not
<RedRose> i try modprobeing it, it says it failed
<sn9> what is the module name?
<RedRose> toshiba and toshiba_acpi
<RedRose> [17186620.976000]  toshiba: not a supported Toshiba laptop
<sn9> then recompiling the same version won't help you
<RedRose> I'm compiling 2.6.17
<RedRose> in 2.6.15 the toshiba support is modular and experimental
<RedRose> in .17, it's not
<sn9> other changes in .17 over .15 will break random stuff all over the system. you realize that, right?
<RedRose> How so?
<RedRose> cause right now i'm out of options, i've pretty much tried everything
<RedRose> I can't mod screen brightness, zapping an hour off my battery
<sn9> edgy eft will have that kernel
<RedRose> ?
<sn9> but that does not automatically mean it will work for your model
<RedRose> I know, which again is why I am trying to recompile. Is their anything else you can recommend?
<sn9> do you know for a fact that support for your specific model was added?
<RedRose> Not Specifically the A105-S4011, but the A105 yes.
<RedRose> [17179586.344000]  synaptics: Toshiba Satellite A105 detected, limiting rate to 40pps.
<RedRose> [17186620.976000]  toshiba: not a supported Toshiba laptop
<sn9> you could try to backport the changes to .15
<sn9> probably the most trouble-free option for you
<RedRose> And how would I do that?
<sn9> first thing to try would be to copy the affected source files from your .17 tree to your .15 tree
<RedRose> so find toshiba.ko in the .17 tree and place it in the .15 tree?
<sn9> no, the SOURCE
<RedRose> So recompile the .15 kernel, but put the toshiba modules in from .17?
<sn9> yes
<sn9> in source form
<RedRose> tried that before, it's broke on me
<sn9> then the .17 modules will be build against .15
<RedRose> again, it broke
<RedRose> so idk what to do
<RedRose> When I Run  make-kpkg --initrd  kernel_image kernel_headers
<RedRose> I get dpkg-gencontrol: error: package kernel-headers-2.6.17.11-ubuntu1 not in control info as an error, why?
<sn9> you don't make a kernel out of the headers
<sn9> you make modules
<RedRose> so ditch kernel_headers and add kernel_modules?
<sn9> no
<RedRose> sorry... just add modules, ditch kernel_headers
<RedRose> sn9, I know i'm difficult, but that's you for all your help
<sn9> kernel headers are for building modules outside the kernel tree
<sn9> yours are in the kernel tree, so you need the kernel source
<RedRose> ok.
<RedRose> i'm now running make-kpkg --initrd  kernel_image modules
<sn9> you cannot run that in a plain ol' headers tree
<RedRose> ?
<sn9> kernel_image needs actual source
<RedRose> I hate to be a script-kiddie like this, but what's the command i can enter to build it?
<RedRose> it has it
<RedRose> i'm in the source tree
<RedRose> it "git" the source tree, ran make menuconfig and I'm wondering how to compile
<sn9> ok, not linux-headers anymore? (kernel-headers is old debian, not ubuntu)
<RedRose> ok
<RedRose> so what now?
<sn9> if you "git" the source tree, you will need to replace your kernel and ALL its modules
<sn9> and security updates will not apply
<RedRose> damnit
<RedRose> Then Do You Recommend Anything Else?
<RedRose> but why would that be? i mean i pulled it from the ubuntu source and all...
<sn9> pulling from ubuntu source means using apt, not git
<sn9> git is for the branch of the ubuntu kernel where development takes place
<RedRose> But when i pull from the apt repos it gives my 2.6.15-7, which is way behind the current
<RedRose> apt-get install linux-source, correct?
<sn9> that is because you are on dapper, not edgy
<sn9> dapper and edgy have separate kernel trees both in apt and in git
<RedRose> no, I'm in Dapper and the current one i'm running is 2.6.17.26, but when I get from apt source it gives me 2.6.17.7
<RedRose> Ok, i've got it... I'm going to recompile 2.6.15.26, what command will compile it after make menuconfig
<sn9> you don't need to make menuconfig at all if you get the kernel tree with apt-get source
<RedRose> why not? I want to change around some of the kernel options.
<RedRose> and I did apt-get install linux-source-2.16 and it gave me the 26 version, so i have to source
<RedRose> So how do i compile?
<sn9> most kernel options would not need to be changed. you would compile using make-kpkg
<RedRose> just type that in?
<RedRose> make-kpkg? nothing else? 
<RedRose> no --initrd? 
<sn9> yes, initrd and whatever else
<RedRose> lol... 
<sn9> kernel_image, modules, and whatnot
<RedRose> running... thanks for all the help, i'm onthe run too, but i will be back :P
<RedRose> Ok, How do I build the kernel? I've done make menuconfig, what's after that?
<nigel_c> make
<RedRose> what about to put it in deb format?
<nigel_c> Oooh. You've got me there.
<RedRose> lol
* nigel_c googles for "make debian kernel"
<nigel_c> I think I should get you to do the same and read the instructions :)
<RedRose> I guess I'm just caught up, because i want to do the make menuconfig, but i'm told everywhere to just edit files, which is a lot more time cosumand and cumbersome. 
<nigel_c> make-kpkg is the short answer, but you might want more :>
<RedRose> I tried that, got a kernel-header error
<nigel_c> Sorry. I'm used to just doing make && make modules_install && cp arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage /boot/<whatever>
<RedRose> on ubuntu?
<nigel_c> On and distro you can do that.
<RedRose> on?
<nigel_c> s/and/any
<nigel_c> If you're using lilo, you need to rerun lilo afterwards, but apart from that...
<RedRose> GRUB
<nigel_c> ack
<RedRose> yeah
<RedRose> and i know the deb just does one nice package
<nigel_c> :) Sorry. I'm just an ignoramus there. Can't know everything, you know!
<RedRose> Can anyone help me with building the kernel? I just need to know to to build from after make menuconfig for ubuntu.
<mrpister> Does anyone have any tips debugging hard locks/freezes?
<mrpister> There is no info in the logs.
#ubuntu-kernel 2006-09-03
<psusi> is it possible to have a driver filter requests to another driver's device?  maybe by overriding that device's device_operations?
<kinema_> If I need to compile an out of tree module is the appropriate linux-headers package the only thing I should need besides the build tools?
<Serialkisser> hey all
<Serialkisser> is there anybody here who can help me?
<Shin_Gouki> hello!
<Shin_Gouki> Can anyone tell me the SATA hotplug feature is in .18 or .17 included?
<Shin_Gouki> *if
<Shin_Gouki> and so which kernel version will be in edgy .17 or .18?
<zul> heylo
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-08-27
<kraut> moin
<dieguito> hello dear kernel hackers, I came here to humbly ask someone to include the missing files mentioned in lp #129407, it's just an "oops" since they have been forgotten before
<dieguito> oh BenC, I think you might be the guy in charge of the bug above ^ ?
<zul> that microsoft keyboard driver bug sucks..
<soren> zul: Did you ever push this change? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/125512
<zul> no i havent yet
<soren> Can I assign the bug to you so it doesn't get lost?
<zul> sure
<soren> Done. Thanks.
<BenC> kylem: do we have updated snd-hda-intel in the tree yet that I can test on my system?
<BenC> kylem: fyi, -10 boots without options on my AMD box that had the lapic timer problem
<fabbione> hey BenC 
<fabbione> -10- sound kind of sucks
<fabbione> but i guess that's known...
<fabbione> i can't shut up my internal speaker anymore
<mjg59> Yes, that's known
<BenC> yeah, a version of snd-hda-intel we were testing didn't get backed out before upload
<fabbione> snd_via82xx
<fabbione> i don't have hda-intel
<rtg> Is kylem planning on another upload soon to backout the regression?
<BenC> fabbione: nothing changed there, so that's kind of an odd regression
* fabbione wonders if there has been a general change somewhere else
<mjg59> No
<BenC> maybe a userspace problem?
<tseliot> BenC: did you have a look at my patches for the linux-restricted-modules? (bug 98641)
<BenC> tseliot: yeah, we'll get them integrated
<tseliot> BenC: great, I just wanted to know whether there was something wrong with them
<fabbione> BenC: i doubt it's user space.. booting in -9 works
<BenC> fabbione: I'd be real interested if you could bisect that problem
<BenC> there really shouldn't be anything causing that between -9 and -10
<fabbione> BenC: it will be very difficult for me.. i can try tho
<fabbione> i just don't have much time to do hacking anymore :(
<mjg59> fabbione: It'll take about an hour, almost all of which is just waiting for builds
<kylem> there's no change to via
<BenC> didn't rtg pull in some changes to sound? Were any of them to snd core?
<rtg> BenC: not on purpose, unless I've forgotten something (which is always possible)
* fabbione gets a clean clone
<fabbione> mjg59: it probably takes an hour on your machine.. this is coil powered :P
<fabbione> and i wish my core2 duo arrived today
<fabbione> but it didn't
<kylem> basically there's been no changes in sound/ between the two.
<fabbione> kylem: can you explain that to my internal speaker? it's already driving me nuts
<kylem> 'internal speaker'?
<kylem> you mean the beeping?
<fabbione> yes
<fabbione> <fabbione> i can't shut up my internal speaker anymore
<fabbione> -9- > silence as requested
<mjg59> Wait. Under what circumstances?
<fabbione> -10- > doesn't shut up
<kylem> rmmod pcspkr
<mjg59> If you mean the beeper, then that's got nothing to do with alsa
<fabbione> mjg59: what do you mean "Under what circumstances"?
<fabbione> well alsamixer allows you to shut it up
<mjg59> Well, you're not explaining what you're doing, what the result is or what the desired result is
<fabbione> or any mixer for the matter
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> let's try again from 0
<fabbione> the internal speaker does beep
<mjg59> System beeps?
<fabbione> yes
<mjg59> Ok.
<fabbione> like when you tab to do cmd completion
<fabbione> or you hit too many times del
<fabbione> now
<fabbione> with all the mixers you can shut that thing up
<mjg59> That may be routed through your sound hardware, but it's common for it to be exposed as a mixer channel but not actually do anything
<fabbione> with kernel -9- it is silent
<mjg59> With -9, can you make it louder with the mixer?
<fabbione> with -10- it beeps
<fabbione> the mixer shows me only on/off.. no volume settings for it
<mjg59> With -9, can you turn it on with the mixer?
<fabbione> mostlikely. i can't test in this exact moment. I would need to reboot this machine.
<fabbione> what else can I check?
<mjg59> If you could do that, it would be helpful.
<fabbione> on/off with 0=
<fabbione> ops
<fabbione> on/off with 9?
<mjg59> Yes
<fabbione> on/off with 10?
<fabbione> git bisect and?
<fabbione> anything else?
<mjg59> Well, we already know that doesn't work :)
<mjg59> If it works in -9 and doesn't work in -10, then a bisection would be helpful
<fabbione> yes... my head is exploding...
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> thanks
<fabbione> will do asap
<fabbione> that means sometime in the morning tomorrow...
<fabbione> given that i can't frigging sleep anymore at night
<fabbione> thanks guys.. will let you know 
<amitk_> mjg59: you have worked with UVC drivers?
<mjg59> amitk_: A little
<mjg59> I played with the support for the Apple camera for a while
<amitk_> what do you think about pulling it into LUM?
<mjg59> When did it vanish from there?
<mjg59> We always used to ship it
<amitk_> then I perhaps missed it.. let me check what version we are shipping
<infinity> I don't recall shipping such a thing...
<amitk_> mjg59, infinity: LUM/media/usbvideo
<mjg59> Yeah
<infinity> Ahh, LUM, not LRM.  I misread.
<amitk_> it's just an older version. http://linux-uvc.berlios.de/
<kylem> ok, fixed lum uploaded.
<gicmo> the latest kernel update killed my sound ;-/
<mjg59> gicmo: See launchpad
<mjg59> The latest kernel update killed many people's sound :)
<gicmo> matthew, ahh good to know I am not alone! ;-)
<kylem> which driver?
<gicmo> I have a macpro, so I guess it is snd_hda_intel or something
<mjg59> Yeah, it will be
<gicmo> I have only few controls left, like headphone, pcm, and 2 more, but if it is already known, I will shut up, unless I can be of any use on that one
<Chorus> if I have a directory with modules and a kernel and the DEBIAN-directory, how do I build a .deb from it?
<Chorus> I'm running "fakeroot debian/rules binary-custom flavours=xen", but I'm not getting any .deb-files for some reason
<bdmurray> amitk_: ping
<amitk_> bdmurray: pong
<bdmurray> You have been looking at the usb suspend scanner bug right?
<amitk_> bdmurray: yes
<bdmurray> Would that also affect usb mice at all?
<bdmurray> I am looking at bug 84762 at the moment
<bdmurray> amitk_: any thoughts?
<mjg59> Could well be
<amitk_> bdmurray: it could. Although some people are mentioning edgy problems on the bug as well
<bdmurray> How could I proceed with the bug report then?
<amitk_> bdmurray: I am still going through the bug
<amitk_> mjg59: upstream rejected your patch for this, right?
<mjg59> Not as such
<mjg59> Discussion is ongoing
<amitk_> bdmurray: worst case, we need to collect the device ids (output of lsusb) for all the affected devices and put it in usb quirks. I would suggest that users disable autosuspend in sysfs and see it works for them
<mjg59> That needs gutsy, though
<mjg59> It can't be runtime disabled on feisty
<bdmurray> Some people went as far to test with gutsy
<amitk_> mjg59: true. I meant the users test with disabling autosuspend on the Gutsy live cd
<amitk_> bdmurray: It seems that there are a few bugs mixed into this report. Some people report it not working at bootup...
<bdmurray> amitk_: yes, I'd agree that report is a bit of a mess probably due to the genericness of the summary / title
<bdmurray> I think I found the right thing - /sys/modules/usbcore/parameters/autosuspend .  What are valid options in the file or how do I find out?
<zul> 1 or 0 perhaps (not sure)
<mjg59> -1
<bdmurray> Mine vmware image had a 2 in it
<bdmurray> Which was surprising
<xhaker> you should probably fix the latest kernel upload at the topic
<xhaker> BenC, could you please let this in https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2007-August/001696.html
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-08-28
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<Endler> Is anyone working on backporting the patch for kernel bug #8791 fixed in 2.6.23 to 2.6.22.  I'd like to try test gutsy, but all drives are on a HPT374 controller, so I'm out of luck until this patch is applied.
<Endler> Seems like it going to be rough going for Gutsy using the .22 kernel with bugs fixed in .23
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-kernel.log
<arno-t> Hi. I used git to get the feisty source, and did a make clean, make xconfig and "make-kpkg -rootcmd fakeroot --initrd linux_image". It did a lot of compiling and ended up with: "cannot change ownership of debian/linux-headers-2.6.20.arno1/usr/share" "Error 1". Suggestions? Are there better ways of compiling?
<kraut> moinm
<mjg59> BenC: My patch to add GTM and STM support to libata seems to have fallen out of gutsy
<BenC> mjg59: Ok, we'll get it back in. Initially I had left it out because it didn't apply, and I was hoping it would get upstream
<mjg59> BenC: Ok. It's kind of critical.
<mjg59> I can't remember what the upstream situation was. I'll track that down and repush.
<mjg59> BenC: Do you have a list of *all* the patches that were in feisty but haven't been applied to gutsy? I've asked this before and you gave me some, but that wasn't one of them. I'm uncomfortable not knowing what else has been dropped.
<BenC> everyrthing from libata was dropped
<BenC> all the acpi stuff got in
<BenC> pretty much libata was left alone
<mjg59> That's not the entire set of the kernel I touched
<BenC> I did re-integrate the HPA patch though
<BenC> mjg59: everything else is in there
<mjg59> BenC: It's just that you previously told me that everything else was in there, which is why I've been scratching my head over this regression on HPs for a couple of months
<BenC> libata was such an ugly delta it was near impossible to strip things out
<mjg59> I'm happy to regenerate patches, but that's kind of hard if I don't know that they've been dropped :)
<BenC> mjg59: unfortunately I deleted all the data I had from doing the feisty to gutsy merge :/
<BenC> that whole deal isn't going to happen after gutsy because of the way we've been able to rebase the tree and keep it cleaner
<mjg59> BenC: That makes life... awkward.
<BenC> mjg59: I can take some time this weekend to go over the feisty patches and check against gutsy
<mjg59> Ok, that would be helpful
<BenC> but I'm pretty sure that libata was the only thing that got screwed on the merge for gutsy
<mjg59> The GTM stuff /seems/ to be upstream now
<mjg59> But not in 22
<rtg> BenC: when are you planning to merge 2.6.22.5?
<BenC> mjg59: ah, wonder if we can just cherry pick
<BenC> will make gutsy+1 merge easier
<BenC> rtg: should do it now while we still can
<rtg> BenC: my thought exactly.
<mjg59> BenC: It's in linus's tree, by the looks of it
<BenC> mjg59: if you can give a SHA(s), we can pull it in
<BenC> brb
<zul_> BenC: got a sec?
<BenC> yeah
<zul_> for 84965 the microsoft keyboard bug there is a driver out there for 2.6.22 but it depends on a usb-hid input system that is not accepted upstream yet, not sure what to do
<zul_> the hid simple driver interface is what its called
<BenC> zul_: we can't fix the bug in current code?
<zul_> nope doesnt look like it, its intertwinned with the interface
<BenC> then we can't fix it :/
<zul_> thats what I thought
<zul_> oh well :)
<zul_> ill give an explanation and place it as wont fix
<zul_> done
<zul_> back to oops training
<mjg59> BenC: Ok, I have a patch
<BenC> mjg59: 
<BenC> err, cool
<mjg59> BenC: Sent to kernel-team
<BenC> I'm off to lunch in a bit
<BenC> mjg59: thanks
<BenC> \
<rtg> mjg59: How come you don't use your kernel.ubuntu.com account to produce a git commit?
<mjg59> Because I haven't got round to setting stuff up there yet
<rtg> mjg59: cherry picking is a lot less work for me.
<mjg59> rtg: I couldn't just pull this from upstream, because that would have introduced dependencies on various changes to libata-core that we don't want
<rtg> mjg59: I know that. But cherry picking the final commit from your Gutsy tree is trivial.
<rtg> trivial for me, that is.
<mjg59> rtg: Just pipe the mail to git-applypatch?
<mjg59> (git-am, rather)
<rtg> mjg59: hmm, I've not used that one. Lemme give it a whirl.
<rtg> mjg59: I think BenC and kylem need to look at it. Thats a big honking patch meddling in stuff I have no experience with.
<mjg59> rtg: Probably a good thing you couldn't just pull it into the tree, then :)
<rtg> mjg59: well, I always look first anyways.
<mjg59> BenC: While the HPA code is in gutsy, it seems to be disabled by default
<mjg59> (ata_ignore_hpa is 0)
<elmo> maybe this is a stupid question, but wouldn't ignore_hpa being false, mean don't ignore it?
<elmo> tho that might explain the problem I had on the Equium the other day
<mjg59> elmo: If it doesn't ignore the HPA, the HPA is still in effect. Therefore your disk is smaller.
<mjg59> So ata_ignore_hpa has to be true
<elmo> oh, right
<elmo> mjg59: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/134950 <- could that be due to HPA?
<mjg59> elmo: Don't /think/ so
<mjg59> I just saw exactly the same thing on this device
<mjg59> Vista 32-bit or 64-bit?
<elmo> mjg59: 32
<mjg59> Ok, so it turns out that I've screwed that patch up
<mjg59> Just working on it
<mjg59> Right, much better
<mjg59> Just need to figure out why atapi is unhappy
<rtg> BenC: just pushed gutsy-lum for Dell 1420 sound fix. Try it on your XPS 1330.
<mjg59> Ngh. Actually, these commands are failing on both devices
<sparrw> when compiling a module, gcc is complaining "expected ')' before string constant" about MODULE_PARM(debug,"i");, there may be gcc/kernel version compatibilty issues.  any ideas?
<IntuitiveNipple> sparrw: what are the lines leading up to that line? usually there's a syntax error, missing ; or something
<infinity> s/MODULE_PARM(debug,"i")/module_param(debug, ulong, 0)/
<sparrw> MODULE_AUTHOR("..."); MODULE_DESCRIPTION("..."); MODULE_LICENSE("...");
<sparrw> infinity: ill try that
<infinity> (or bool, or whatever)
<infinity> Probably a bool, in your case, since debug's kinda an on or off thing.
<sparrw> warning, return from incompatible pointer type...  probably bool then?
<infinity> Well, I don't know, not having seen the rest of your code. :P
<sparrw> yeah, ill just try it
<infinity> I'd tend to want a debug flag to be bool, but that's just me.
<IntuitiveNipple> what's the type of debug?
<infinity> If I had to guess, based on "random C coder laziness", I'd guess it's an int currently.
<infinity> Because, y'know, everything is an int.
<infinity> Or a char.. *shudder*
<sparrw> could be worse...  could be an assumed-32-bit-int  :)
<sparrw> i have a problem with -dev packages...  /usr/include/unistd.h and /usr/include/xorg/xf86_ansic.h disagree wbout the definition of xf86usleep (and there are other conflicts)...  help
<sparrw> ?
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-08-29
<mantiena-baltix_> hi all
<mantiena-baltix_> there is big problem because 7.04 (feisty) CD doesn't  start on lots of new laptops. based on Intel santarosa platform
<mantiena-baltix_> look at bug #126653 for example
<mantiena-baltix_>  it's interesting, that older and newer Ubuntu versions (see latest comment) , also. it seems, feisty kernels (from Ubuntu 7.04 beta) detects cdrom and starts fine 
<mantiena-baltix_> so, it's important regression - I've tried Ubuntu 5.10, 6.06, 7.04 and 7.10 (Gutsy) and only 7.04 (tried both kernels - from aprils release and from updates) doesn't start on santarosa platform-based laptops
<mantiena-baltix_> there are several simillar bugs reported already, look for example at bug 126552 
<BenC> mantiena-baltix_: try booting with all_generic_ide on the kernel command line and see if that helps
<BenC> mantiena-baltix_: we're two months from releasing gutsy, so it's unlikely we'll devote a lot of time to respinning feisty CD's
<BenC> mantiena-baltix_: might be best to just use a gutsy tribe CD instead
<mantiena-baltix_> BenC: it's not the best solution, problem is not for me, but for lots of users, who get new laptops from computer shops. how I can you help to fix this important regression ?
<mantiena-baltix_> there are several computer shops in Lithuania who ships new computers with Ubuntu 7.04 (or Ubuntu 7.04-based local distro) CD
<mantiena-baltix_> so, users buy clean computer and get Ubuntu CD, when they tried to boot they get initramfs command line and think, that Ubuntu is crap :(
<mantiena-baltix_> so, they have contacted me, asked if I can fix and rebuild Ubuntu 7.04 CD for distributing with new laptops
<maks_> news at 11 - old kernel seldomly work with newest hardware
<mantiena-baltix_> at bug 126552 there is comment - Chuck Short wrote on 2007-08-06: (permalink)
<mantiena-baltix_> I have a patch for this in gutsy which can probably be used as well for 2.6.20
<mantiena-baltix_> So, maybe someone from Ubuntu kernel developers could produce patched kernel for testing ?
<BenC> mantiena-baltix_: have you tried the latest feisty kernel to see if it works?
<mantiena-baltix_> BenC, yes, I though I already told this ;) Your are talking about 2.6.20-16 from updates repository, right ?
<mantiena-baltix_> I didn't found newer kernel in proposed-updates
<BenC> mantiena-baltix_: You could respin a CD that forces all_generic_ide
<mantiena-baltix_> I think, that this problem must be fixed in updates repository, because lots of people could upgrade older ubuntu versions (for example 6.06 or 6.10) and get not-working CD/DVD drives after upgrading
<mantiena-baltix_> to 7.04
<BenC> mantiena-baltix_: Basically we are two months from gutsy release, and we are putting all of our efforts into getting it as stable as possible
<mantiena-baltix_> BenC, I understand about gutsy, but isn't all_generic_ide only temporary fix ?
<BenC> mantiena-baltix_: it's enough to get the system working until they can upgrade to gutsy
<BenC> from what I understand, it's only needed for the cdrom, not for the harddrive
<BenC> mantiena-baltix_: if these are santa rosa, most likely they'll still need updated kernel+packages to get intel gfx working anyway, so you'll need a cd with some feisty updates anyway
<zul> besides the santa rosa stuff got added in 2.6.22.y i believe
<BenC> mjg59: ping
<mjg59> BenC: Hi
<mantiena-baltix_> BenC, updated feisty cd isn't a problem, problem is, that there are no working kernel  on santarosa for feisty :(
<BenC> mantiena-baltix_: unless you add the all_generic_ide work around
<BenC> which is quicker and safer than us doing a new kernel+cd build
<BenC> by safer I mean less prone to other regressions that we would have to test for
<BenC> which is why we can't put a lot of effort into it
<BenC> mantiena-baltix_: it would take us 3-4 weeks to implement the fix, and test it thoroughly, after which we would have reduced effort in gutsy, and would only be a month away from gutsy release...so the pay-off is not good enough to justify it
<mantiena-baltix_> yea, I thought it's a simple fix, because CD/DVD drive is detected on all other Ubuntu kernels, even on Ubuntu 7.04 "Feisty" beta kernel (2.6.20-12)
<bdmurray> Hello
<bdmurray> I was looking at bug 133823 and wondering how the kernel determines what modules to load.
<elmo> hmm
<elmo> I have a tg3 NIC on my laptop that doesn't appear to work in gutsy
<elmo> given how widely deployed tg3 is, is it possible that this NIC isn't supported, or more likely that the laptop's broken?
<thom> what are the symptoms?
<thom> (JOOI)
<thom> just complete not-workingness, or occasional drops?
<elmo> not detecting a link on a known good cable/connections
<kylem> elmo, which laptop?
<elmo> HP nc6320
<kylem> laptop of doom.
<fabbione> elmo: hw hates you
<kylem> elmo, plz file a bug with full lspci -vvnn for that pci device
<kylem> elmo, also any of the dmesg from tg3, and ethtool -i
<elmo> kylem: ok - unfortunately I blatted window in a rather blase manner before install, so I can't confirm it isn't a HW problem
<kylem> i wouldn't imagine it is.
<elmo> ok
<mjg59> elmo: PXE is still a way of testing
<mjg59> (if you're worried)
<elmo> good point, I'll try that
<kylem> i can see a few commits to tg3 since then that would explain it...
<elmo> hmm
<elmo> pxe failed
<rtg> kylem: I pushed gutsy-lum. Please upload.
<elmo> (oh, but that may be a local issue)
<kylem> rtg, care to add that poulsbo patch and respin?
<rtg> kylem: Can do.
<elmo> anyway, I'll assume it's not HW and wait for kyle to fix my network at some point with kernel magic
<kylem> hehe
<rtg> kylem: Poulsbo patch included.
<kylem> thanks dude.
<kylem> rtg, uploadedx0red.
<rtg> kylem: Should we also upload the kernel since I merged 2.6.22.5 this morning?
<kylem> have you testbuilt it on lpia/amd64/i386?
<kylem> hmm, it's probably going to be another abi event?
<rtg> kylem: generic only so far. It ought not be an ABI event.
<kylem> er. nobody re-added the abifiles.
<kylem> brb.
<tormod> dear kernel-team, bug #114793 makes me cry at night and is currently assigned to you. There has been a debdiff for 2 months but nobody has looked closer at it. What can I do?
* tormod wipes away tears
<BenC> tormod: not sure why we should fix a failure in a package we don't need
<BenC> we already build prism drivers
<mjg59> kylem: Did l-u-m build for amd64?
<mjg59> I have no working sound on an MBP
<tormod> benc, it's not so much the driver building, but the rest of the debdiff - needed for network-manager for instance. BTW, the broken shipped drivers got fixed today - thanks Tim!
<BenC> tormod: anyone on core-dev can do that upload
<BenC> tormod: but we can do it if no one else can
<tormod> benc, I don't care who does it :) but it just keeps being reassigned around...
<mjg59> kylem: Ah, no, it's just that alsa is *still* broken on the MBP (it seems)
<kylem> well, it's identical to what's in gutsy stock
<mjg59> Yeah, I can believe that
<mjg59> Sigh
<mjg59> Why must this be so hard
<mjg59> I'll see if I can find a patch to make it work
<kylem> does it work in upstream?
<mjg59> NFC
<mjg59> Which upstream? alsa or kernel?
<BenC> you guys need to remember to run updateconfigs every so often
<mjg59> kylem: Works with hg alsa-drivers
<mjg59> Well, almost - volume is on "front" and "master" does nothing
<kylem> heh.
<mjg59> But this is better than gutsy, where left speaker is "Center" and right speaker is "LFE" and master and front *both* do nothing
<mjg59> And I need to select "Line in as output"
<mjg59> So, on average, hg ftw
<kylem> yeah.
<kylem> can you try -rc4?
<kylem> i need to get off my ass and release a linux-vanilla thing in ppa.
<mjg59> kylem: 2.6.23-rc4?
<kylem> yes.
<mjg59> Ok, will do
<kylem> thanks very much.
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-08-30
<mjg59> kylem: Yeah, -rc4 works as well as alsa hg does
<kylem> good. ok.
<kylem> should have a fix for that this week.
<mjg59> Sweet, thanks
<mjg59> Oh, yeah, the applesmc driver seems to have gone missing at some point
<mjg59> And I'll try to sort out the uvc/isight issue
<kylem> thanks.
<kylem> appreciate your testing.
<mjg59> uvcvideo patch is... awkward
<mjg59> How about we just jam in an isight driver?
<mjg59> It'll be a damn sight easier
<kylem> hmm? why?
<mjg59> The patch is against an older version of the driver
<kylem> arf :(
<mjg59> And there's been enough internal refactoring that I really don't want to bodge it
<mjg59> Especially since I have no uvc hardware to check against
<mjg59> kylem: How are the lum configs generated?
<mjg59> kylem: Ok, got it other than that
<mjg59> Oh, applesmc is actually in the kernel now
<clever> trying to track down a bug in my kernel modules for a card driver
<clever> atm im going thru the current kernels(over 5) and seeing where the problem started
<clever> there
<clever> reproduced it in every installed kernel(including the oldest apt-get will give)
<clever> cant test any farther back without messing with sources.list or building from source
<clever> installing a 6.06 kernel on 7.04
<bullgard4> !seen mjg59
<mjg59> bullgard4: Hi
* mjg59 goes to a somewhat belated bed
<Endler> Has libata pata_hpt37x been patched in gutsy yet to it initializes the controller properly?
<bullgard4> mjg59: Resuming from powersave -U does not resume sound on my Ubuntu 7.04 using kernel 2.6.20-16-generic. Gnome menu System > Preferences > Audio tests all do not produce any sound. The linux-acpi@vger.kernel.org seems to discuss kernel version 2.6.22 and higher problems. Where to turn to discuss my problem?
<Endler> This seems to be a read only room :)
<kraut> moin
* #ubuntu-kernel  [freenode-info]  help freenode weed out clonebots, please register your IRC nick and auto-identify: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<Chorus> how do I submit a bug report when I get different errormessages all the time?
<BenC> Chorus: is it an oops, or just an error message from the kernel?
<Chorus> mostly "kernel null pointer" or "invalid opcode"
<BenC> Chorus: invalid opcode sounds like a userspace program issue
<BenC> kernel null pointer is an oops, and the backtrace needs to be captured with that for a bug report
<BenC> if you get a spew of kernel messages (multiple oopses, and irrelevant other messages), only the initial msg/oops is important
<BenC> the rest are likely corruption resulting from the first oops
<Chorus> okay
<Chorus> I collect a few of them
<Chorus> I know that the problem is in the highmen-driver btw
<BenC> highmem?
<Chorus> CONFIG_HIGHMEM
<Keybuk> BenC: how awake are you feeling?
<Keybuk> awake enough to discuss /sys/class/usb vs. /sys/class/usb_device? :p
<mjg59> bullgard4: I've no idea how powersave works, I'm afraid
<bullgard4> mjg59: So powersave is a project independent from the main Debian/Ubuntu ACPI developments? How can I differentiate between the two?
<mjg59> bullgard4: I believe kubuntu might use it, but I don't know the details. It's certainly not used in ubuntu.
<bullgard4> Ok, thank you.
<JanDM_> hi, since alsa 1.0.14 I have a problem with my sound card. So I asked on alsa-devel, and they created a patch, but this patch is not included in ubuntus current alsa version, so i have to compile alsa myself with every kernel update. Would it be possible to include this patch in Gutsy?
<JanDM_> it's a very small patch, written by an alsa developer
<zul> JanDM_: open up a lp bug report for it and it will get a look at
<JanDM_> zul, thanks, I will try it there
<zul> hey fabbione 
<fabbione> hi
<doko> fabbione, BenC: currently have this soft lock / kernel hang again, it's interesting that it always is the very same process, dpkg-architecture ...
<fabbione> doko: we have seen this on debian buildd too. Davem is looking into it
<fabbione> doko: also for kernel sparc now it?s pkl the winner :P
<doko> ok, then. on current kernel. will reboot then to be able to use the machine
<johanbr> Hi. Is there a place to get the Gutsy kernel source as vanilla 2.6.22 + broken-out patches? I think one of the Gutsy ACPI patches breaks suspend for me.
<mjg59> johanbr: Nope
<johanbr> Oh. So I have to mess with git? I was hoping to avoid that. :)
<kylem> johanbr, you can do it pretty easily
<kylem> git log v2.6.22..HEAD -- ${suspicious paths} to see relevant changes
<kylem> things should revert cleanly if you do a git revert ${sha1} once you find a commit you think might have broken it.
<johanbr> kylem: Great, thank you. And ${suspicious paths} is, say, drivers/acpi ?
<kylem> yeah.
<johanbr> I'll give that a go. Thanks again.
<kylem> np.
<kylem> feel free to prod people here if you have some troubles.
<arno-t> hi all. I just ran git to get the sources for feisty. should I put them to /usr/src/ or can I compile in a local dir?
<mjg59> arno-t: Local directory makes more sense
<arno-t> okay thanks. can I just run make? I tried first to customize with make xconfig then make and so on, but I didn't end up with a booting kernel...
<zul> BenC: ping http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/KernelBugTriage (alot of good pointers there for debugging)
<dholbach> hello
<dholbach> can somebody please take a look at bug 114793? (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-wlan-ng/+bug/114793)
<mjg59> dholbach: We shouldn't be building the modules
<mjg59> They're in the kernel
<mjg59> Just bodge the build system so it skips them and produces the userland stuff
<dholbach> ok - can you follow up on the bug report? - I don't know much about that to be honest
<dholbach> kylem: sorry for badgering you, but can you take a look at bug 57755?
<kylem> it looks fine.
<dholbach> BenC: I'll retarget bug 124855 for 'later' if you don't mind (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/124855)
<dholbach> mjg59: what shall we do about  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/laptop-mode-tools/+bug/127273 ?
<mjg59> Still considering it
<mjg59> I still lean towards ripping it out entirely
<mjg59> But that makes for an awkward migration path
<dholbach> hm - can you let the patch author know?
<dholbach> does a fix of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/82343 in feisty look likely? if not we should reject it
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-kernel.log
<zul> rtg: ping
<rtg> zul: png
<zul> rtg: why didnt the xen bits get pulled in?
<rtg> zul: I emailed BenC about them. Its his area of expertise.
<zul> ok
<BenC> rtg: feel free to just pull it in and try a custom-binary-xen build
<zul> it builds as of yesterday and works fine
<rtg> BenC: in a bit then. I've gotta run some errands.
<BenC> rtg: ok
<rtg> zul: I have not built the xen stuff. How do you do it?
<kylem> fakeroot debian/rules custom-binary-xen
<rtg> kylem: Thanks. Almost had it figured out.
<bdmurray> BenC: ping
<BenC> bdmurray: yeah
<bdmurray> I was looking at bug 133823 and I wanted to figure out if it was fixed in Gutsy but don't understand the relationship between devices and kernel modules getting autoloaded.
<BenC> bdmurray: checking it...
<bdmurray> BenC: Okay, thanks.  I'm more curious about the generality than the specific bug though.
<BenC> bdmurray: most likely a quirk of the "p54 drivers are a mess" issue
<BenC> things are a lot cleaner in gutsy
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-08-31
<mjg59> rtg: ipw3945 is failing in the same way that it used to in feisty before the softmac fix went in. Has that been reapplied?
<rtg> mjg59: dunno. I have not looked in awhile.
<mjg59> rtg: iwevent never shows it sending an associated event
<rtg> mjg59: I'll look in the morning.
<mjg59> rtg: THanks
<mjg59> The symptom
<mjg59> 's pretty obvious - nm just never realises that the network has associated, and iwevent shows no event that would tell it so
<mjg59> Whereas on iwl4965, I get "New Access Point/Cell address" when it's associated
<rtg> mjg59: That sounds roughly the same. I remember there was a workaround where you could click on the wireless net in the NetWork manager drop down list and get it to connect sometimes.
<arno-t> hi all. I followed KernelCustomBuild on the ubuntu wiki, but when I try with the flavours=686 passed to debian/rules, I get Error1 file not found? Should I use 386 instead?
<kraut> moin
<rtg> mjg59: Gutsy a10df6bc15d12d3efeef35008337f6df7978273c is the Feisty version of the softmac patch.
<mjg59> rtg: Hm. Interesting.
<mjg59> Something seems to have caused it to stop working
<rtg> mjg59: I had some problems with i3945 RF kill switch, but other then that it seemed to work OK.
<rtg> Though I have not used it lately.
<rtg> I just pushed gutsy merged w/2.6.22.6
<BenC> rtg, pkl_, kylem: Going through these bugs right now: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&field.status%3Alist=New&field.status%3Alist=Incomplete&field.status%3Alist=Confirmed&field.status%3Alist=Triaged&field.status%3Alist=In+Progress&field.status%3Alist=Fix+Committed&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_contact=&field.bug_commenter=&field.
<BenC> subscriber=&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_patch=on&field.tag=&field.has_cve.used=&search=Search
<BenC> those are ones with patches
<BenC> I hate lp URLs
<zul> BenC: the xen patch in that list can be disregarded
<mjg59> The libata acpi code is still sitting on kernel-team
<BenC> mjg59: yeah, kernel-team list is going to be gone through too
<mjg59> Ok, cool
<mkrufky> the -stable kernel is taking a bit longer than usual for their next release, it seems.....  there is a horrible regression fix (broken HD5000 atsc tuning) that will most likely be in 2.6.22.7 , if i sent it to kernel-team@lists.ubuntu.com , would you guys merge it into gutsy?
<BenC> mkrufky: since we likely wont merge past .6, then yes
<mkrufky> ok, i will sent it now, then
<mkrufky> thanks
<BenC> Anyone looked at bug #116326?
<BenC> rtg: ^^ ?
<zul> BenC: its the the oled one?
<kylem> frankly i've not had time to look at any bugs unless i've been specifically asked to.
<rtg> BenC: Just a bit ago, but I'm not convinced there is a patch yet.
<BenC> rtg: neither am I
<BenC> snd-hda-intel is becoming our ata_piix of past releases
<BenC> too many new codecs coming out
<rtg> They are all wired differently, each with their own quirk.
<maks_> i've an x61s that doesn't have sound with latest -rc4
<kylem> you are in a maze of twisty codecs, all alike.
<kylem> the walls are closing in.
* BenC hits the power button
<BenC> safe at last!
<mkrufky> something is wrong w/ my thunderbird configurationhere @ the office ---  I couldn't sent patches inline without whitespace-mangling...  so, i just fwd'd them from my outbox ....  two patches sent.  the b2c2-flexcop patch is absolutely crucial, although the ivtv patch should really be applied as well
<mkrufky> luckily, no users noticed these problems yet, as i dont see any bugs in launchpad against 2.6.22 about these....   so, hopefully those will be applied before anybody notices ;-)
<BenC> I'm merging #119457
<BenC> kylem: you want to check the kernel-team list for patches to merge, specifically mjg59's libata-acpi one?
<rtg> zul: How is rhinefnet different then drivers/net/via-rhine.c ?
<BenC> ack it to the list so it's easy to see what we've pulled in
<kylem> yeah.
<BenC> thanks
<rtg> BenC: I think you have hardware for bug #119457
<BenC> yeah, I'll be testing it
<rtg> Where is ubuntoid?
<zul> rtg: er its not reject it please
<rtg> zul: np
<zul> heh at least i got practice with it
<rtg> zul: It looks like both versions support the same set of PCI IDs.
<zul> rtg: yeah i had a look thats why i said reject it
<amitk__> zul: Do you have any issues with the changes to the build system that I cc'ed you on?
<rtg> zul: I was just making sure we didn't overlook something.
<zul> amitk__: when did you send the email
<pkl_> re bug #67175, any reason why the Gutsy kernel isn't built with NFS v3 ACL support?
<amitk__> tue/wed
<amitk__> zul: tue/wed
<amitk__> rtg: when are you uploading?
<kylem> wow.
<rtg> Oh no! kylem is so good at it that I let him :)
<kylem> this via rhine driver is fucked crack addled.
<rtg> kylem: the one from VIA, or the one in the kernel ?
<kylem> +struct pci_device_id {
<kylem> +    unsigned int vendor, device;
<kylem> +    unsigned int subvendor, subdevice;
<kylem> +    unsigned int class, classmask;
<kylem> +    unsigned long driver_data;
<kylem> +};
<kylem> it has compatibility code all the way back to 2.2.0
<zul> amitk__: no complaints from me
<rtg> kylem: I agree its pretty ugly.
<kylem> +#define pci_dma_sync_single(dev,dma_handle,size,direction)   do{} while(0)
<kylem> heh.
<kylem>  wow.
<amitk__> kylem: how much time do I have before a upload?
<kylem> amitk__, monday? i dunno, whenever ben tells me to do ti.
<BenC> pkl_: last I recall NFSv3 acls were marked as experimental, which is why it wasn't enabled
<amitk__> kylem: great...
<kylem> BenC?
<BenC> kylem: Monday sounds good
<kylem> ok.
<kylem> hmm, that will be interesting.
<pkl_> BenC: it is no longer marked as expermental (in the Gutsy kernel).  So, this can probably now be enabled.
<kylem> upload at 5pm, get on plane at 6:30pm, be in london for 7am BST and fix any fallout. haha.
<BenC> pkl_: good, people have been wanting that for awhile
<BenC> kylem: I was thinking earlier Monday :)
<BenC> rtg: you've reviewed the patch in bug #126849 already, right (ATA dev detection)?
<rtg> BenC: Note the last comment in the LP report. It is not upstream, and its had plenty of time if it was going to be accepted.
<BenC> rtg: have you checked libata-dev git?
<tiziano>  good evening, is there a way to reconfigure the ubuntu kernel and still have restricted drivers support?
<BenC> the usually show up there first
<rtg> BenC: no, only linux-2.6 and s.6.22.y
<BenC> tiziano: depends on what you mean by reconfigure
<BenC> rtg: gitweb should work on git.kernel.org for that tree, if you want to check
<tiziano> mkae menuconfig ; make ; make modules install ; etc
<BenC> tiziano: then no
<tiziano> how am i supposed to reconfigure the kernel, i need something modified to boot my thurion laptop boot without noapic option...
<tiziano> currently it only boots with noapic
<tiziano> i managed to get a bootable kernel with gentoo 
<BenC> tiziano: best bet is to file a bug, and tell us what patch you need to make things work so we can get our kernel booting on your system
<BenC> otherwise you are on your own
<arno-t_> hi all. I ran "AUTOBUILD=1 NOEXTRAS=1 fakeroot debian/rules binary-debs flavours=386" as suggested on the wiki and after a few hours ended up with no errors. But also with no .deb files? Do I have to copy down bzImage and system map etc manually?
<BenC> arno-t_: debian/build/*.deb
<BenC> that's where you'll find things
<BenC> and I believe the wiki mentions that
<arno-t_> Thanks a lot. The wiki says "The debs are placed in your kernel directory's parent directory."
<arno-t_> to me that would be the parent of from where i run the script...
<tiziano> fact is this bug is ages old
<tiziano> kernel hang at boot, it only boots with 1000mhz /low latency
<tiziano> infact low latency image does boot
<tiziano> afk 5 minutes
<rtg> arno-t_: Its different for Gutsy then it is for Feisty. Gutsy creates debs in the parent, Feisty in debian/build
<tiziano> re
<tiziano> thank BenC
<tiziano> my laptop only boot with the low latency kernel, otherwise it needs noapic, should i file a bug?
<BenC> tiziano: still the case for gutsy?
<tiziano> feisty
<BenC> tiziano: try gutsy...we aren't going to work on a fix for feisty
<tiziano> afaik low latency is not auto updated, you need to search for it
<BenC> no idea what you mean by that
<BenC> we don't have lowlatency in gutsy
<tiziano> i mean a user that want to install ubuntu from the cd needs noapic to boot, than he needs to know that there's a kernel build named low-latency. low-latency is not listed in the auto-update
<tiziano> at any rate I had the fortune to find it, just wondering why low-latency it's not showed in the auto update
<tiziano> that notify are thing that let you update and reboot...
<tiziano> are=area
<rtg> BenC: the libata patches proposed by Edward Amsden are not in libata-dev.
<tiziano> hi, where is the official gutsy home page?
<doko> kylem: please merge https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/136426
<rtg> kylem: I'll get #136426. I've been wanting it for awhile.
<kylem> wanting it why?
<doko> rtg: thx :)
<kylem> you know about $CONCURRENCY_LEVEL, don't you?
<rtg> kylem: for muli-arch parallel buildusing 'debuild -b'
<rtg> Maybe multi-arch is the wrong term, but you know what I mean.
<rtg> kylem: $CONCURRENCY_LEVEL doesn't work with debuild does it? It does not appear that it does.
<kylem> export CONCURRENCY_LEVEL=4
<rtg> why wouldn't 'CONCURRENCY_LEVEL=4 debuild -b' work?
<doko> kylem: nobody else but you knows about it, DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS is more known, and it can be supported by buildds
<kylem> yeah, sorry, i guess i'm the only person who looks in the rules files of the packages i build...
<doko> yeah, thats the problem, gcc had its own grown way as well
<kylem> that was sarcasm.
<kylem> buildds already appear to build in parallel...
<kylem> doko, is this a new standard or something? Debian uses CONCURRENCY_LEVEL as well, which is why i'm pushing back...
<doko> right, see bug 136420
<doko> its proposed policy and followed by several packages
<kylem> fine.
<rtg> doko: It appears to be working for me.
<doko> surprise ;-P
<rtg> I suppose since you wrote it, it'll have to work :)
<doko> well, this time I did even test it =)
<BenC> rtg: CONCURRENCY_LEVEL is what kernel-package uses
<BenC> s/rtg/everyone/
<rtg> BenC: And that is what I normally use when building for a single arch.
<doko> I didn't remove the use of CONCURRENCY_LEVEL, just added the proposed one
<BenC> ok
<BenC> if it's proposed policy, then it makes sense to support it
<mkrufky> rtg: thanks for commit :-)
<zul> btw https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/74362 is caused by firmware being loaded before the first ifup
<rtg> mkrufky: np
<mkrufky> oh, you git-cherry-picked them...  my s-o-b is missing from the ivtv fix ... oh well
<mkrufky> anyway thats not important -- thanks
<zul> and for 74362 its still in gutsy by the look of it
<rtg> mkrufky: I didn't think to look for your s-o-b, I just plucked 'em from Linus' tree. They applied clean. Please test at your earliest opportunity.
<mkrufky> rtg: the missing s-o-b is the only difference ... the changesets are exactly what was in linus' tree
<mkrufky> i cherry-picked them myself, and just fwd'd the patches
<mkrufky> i can send you pull requests from my tree on kernel.org in the future, if thats what u prefer
<rtg> mkrufky: That would be fine. Its a much easier way to preserve the provenance of a patch.
<mkrufky> rtg: ok, cool... will do for next time 
<kylem> rtg, to avoid having to repull, want to just pull the mjg59 patch i acked, and i'll blat it from my tree and pull yours? it looks like it will commit on top fine.
<rtg> kylem: While you are in London you should watch over mjg59's shoulder until he creates his git repo on kernel.ubuntu.com.
<rtg> kylem: I'll git the 'Re-add _GTM and _STM support' and push it up in a few minutes.
<rtg> kylem: pushed
<kylem> thanks
<Kousotu> anyone know if/when Atheros WiFi card AG5007EG wil be supported, or have some kind of connection options in Ubuntu?
<BenC> Kousotu: as soon as upstream supports it in a stable release
<Kousotu> damn...
<Kousotu> my zd1211rw is hving isues now.. and my atheros is th only other wifi card I have
<BenC> kylem: I just pushed newrelease for gutsy tree with ABIs from 10.30
<kylem> ok thanks.
<BenC> lpia included
<Kousotu> BenC: What does Ubuntu use for Ethernet, a gneteral "cover-all" driver?
<Kousotu> general*
<BenC> uh, no, there's separate ethernet drivers for each chipset
<Kousotu> tht's interstesing...
<Kousotu> you guys do all the main coding stuff?
<BenC> Heh, no, we use a linux kernel...it's all done upstream by kernel developers
* Kousotu scratches his head
<Kousotu> I mean asfar as updates and such
* Kousotu points out that he has a LOUSY keyboard
<BenC> well we do a lot of work putting everything together, patches, fixed bugs, and deciding which drivers to enable, and other drivers from third parties to include
<Kousotu> I see...
<Kousotu> this my be a bug, I don't know. but wth absolutly ever Guty release I've used my sound works untill I update
<Kousotu> my sound card is not very old, but that just irks me..
<BenC> I'm not sure what you mean
<BenC> how does your sound work until you update...do you get it working again?
<Kousotu> I'll explai
<Kousotu> explain*
<Kousotu> my sound on install, Tribe 3, 4 and 5; worked flawlessly, butin every case I installed the updates.and after installing the updates it worked ok, untill I rebooted then it stopped working
<Kousotu> and it's happened on al3 tribes I've used
<Kousotu> all*
<BenC> that's likely fixed now
<Kousotu> I doubt it, honestly
<Kousotu> and on top of it all, my wifi is actingup, only on linux..
<Kousotu> lemme reboot, and I'll be back. I' on windows at the moment
<BenC> kylem: I've got amd64 and i386 builds going...I'll do lrm/lum with them and try them out
<BenC> hopefully no ABI bump, but we still have updates in lum to upload anyway
<Kousotu> ok, brb
<Kousotu> I had to take the dongle apart lol
<kylem> BenC, i'm pretty sure there will be, if not, the apparmor stuff will do it.
<kousotu> BenC: no luck on sound, and my wifi looks to be shot too now
<kousotu> ay known way to repair a module?
<kousotu> any*
<BenC> kylem: looks like USB core changes caused an ABI bump already
<mkrufky> goodnight, folks
<kousotu> nite
<mjg59> BenC: So, I've /finally/ got a working memory stick driver
<kousotu> conrats mjg59, I can't even find on eofr windows
<kousotu> lol
<BenC> kylem: abi bump pushed
<BenC> mjg59: it doesn't require a crap load of changes to core mmc does it?
<mjg59> BenC: None
<mjg59> Other than disabling CONFIG_TIFM
<BenC> excellent, then you rock :)
<kousotu> BenC: and ideas for my issues?
<BenC> kousotu: run an update to latest linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-10-generic and reboot
<kousotu> linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-10-generic set to manual installed.
<kousotu> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<kousotu> kousotu@kousotu-laptop:~$ 
<BenC> kousotu: did you run apt-get update first?
<kousotu> Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/commercial/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<kousotu> Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/commercial/source/Sources.gz  404 Not Found
<kousotu> Reading package lists... Done
<kousotu> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<kousotu> sorry, that was a bbit big for pasting in chan
<BenC> I've no idea what the commercial repo is, that's a problem for some other channel to help you with
<kousotu> linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-10-generic is already the newest version.
<kousotu> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 8 not upgraded.
<kousotu> well, I simply reported errors
<kousotu> never had issues, even when it fails there
<kousotu> were updates, literally, just released?
<BenC> within the past few days
<BenC> what sound chip do you have?
<kousotu> I installed all of them, then I just got an update msg
<kousotu> realtek (sec)
<kousotu> Realtek ALC883
<arno-t_> rtg: thanks
<BenC> kousotu: http://people.ubuntu.com/~bcollins/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-10-generic_2.6.22-10.25_i386.deb
<BenC> kousotu: install that and reboot, then let me know
<kousotu> that goodness for debs
<kousotu> lol
<mjg59> Of course, I try it again and it starts behaving badly
<mjg59> SIgh
<kousotu> how do I know when it installed?
<mjg59> I have a feeling the debug spew might have been slowing it down enough to work properly
<kousotu> BenC: it says 
<kousotu> "Installing package file..."
<kousotu> (the enter was on accident)
<kousotu> how long does it usually take?
<kousotu> BenC: it's not doing anything
<BenC> kousotu: it will finish, just wait
<kousotu> how long does it usually take to finish?
<BenC> depends on how fast your machine is
<kousotu> 1.86 ghz
<BenC> sry, I don't have a time estimate based on clock speed
<BenC> just wait, it will finish
<kousotu> which runs circles around my old 2.2
<kousotu> rough Idea? my mom's getting annoyed
<mjg59> Ha. Yeah, a udelay at the same point as one of the debug statements fixes it
<BenC> how did we get a new driver in linux-source?
<BenC> nm, makefile fix
<kylem> lol
<JanC> kousotu: IIRC gdebi keeps showing that message, but when installation is ready there should be another one saying so  ;)
<kousotu> yay... it's taking this long just to prepair?
<BenC> sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<kousotu> ty, much faster
<kousotu> it did just this:
<kousotu> Unpacking replacement linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-10-generic ...
<kousotu> Setting up linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-10-generic (2.6.22-10.25) ...
<kousotu> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-10-generic
<kousotu> Unpacking replacement linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-10-generic ...
<kousotu> Setting up linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-10-generic (2.6.22-10.25) ...
<kousotu> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.22-10-generic
<kousotu> oops...
<kousotu> didn't mean to hit that twice
<BenC> you don't need to tell me what it did
<BenC> just do it, and reboot
<kousotu> k
<kousotu> I didn't know what that did
<BenC> it installs the package
<BenC> once it's done, reboot and see if that fixes sound for you
<kousotu> k
<kousotu> brb
<kousotu> BenC: did nothing
<kousotu> sound still doesn't work
<kousotu> oh, and synaptic popped up a kernal update
<kousotu> kernel*
<kousotu> which seems to lead to the the same version
<mjg59> Woohoo
* mjg59 inserts a memory stick and marvels as it automounts
<mjg59> Only three layers of code needed to achieve that
<BenC> kousotu: ignore that update
* kousotu beats up mjg59 and stels the stick
<kousotu> BenC: k, but sound still doesn't work
<BenC> kousotu: do these commands for me and show the output
<kousotu> k
<BenC> kousotu: ls -l /proc/asound/
<mjg59> You want a 128MB memory stick duo? You're pretty much welcome to it
<kousotu> pro duo?
<kousotu> BenC: root needed?
<BenC> kousotu: I'll add sudo where needed, so no
<kousotu> total 0
<kousotu> dr-xr-xr-x 7 root root 0 2007-08-31 17:23 card0
<kousotu> -r--r--r-- 1 root root 0 2007-08-31 17:23 cards
<kousotu> -r--r--r-- 1 root root 0 2007-08-31 17:23 devices
<kousotu> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 5 2007-08-31 17:23 Intel -> card0
<kousotu> -r--r--r-- 1 root root 0 2007-08-31 17:23 modules
<kousotu> dr-xr-xr-x 2 root root 0 2007-08-31 17:23 oss
<kousotu> -r--r--r-- 1 root root 0 2007-08-31 17:23 pcm
<kousotu> dr-xr-xr-x 2 root root 0 2007-08-31 17:23 seq
<kousotu> -r--r--r-- 1 root root 0 2007-08-31 17:23 timers
<kousotu> -r--r--r-- 1 root root 0 2007-08-31 17:23 version
<kousotu> ok, I usually sudo -i to get into root when running commands, so I thought I'd ask
<BenC> asoundconf set-default-card card0
<BenC> still no sudo needed
<BenC> do not run as sudo in fact, this will break things
<kousotu> ok, well, that gave no output
<BenC> not supposed to
<kousotu> k
<BenC> log out and back in
<kousotu> just reporting lol
<kousotu> restart X?
<BenC> logging out will restart X
<kousotu> yea, but I could keyboard it just as fast
* BenC *sigh*
<kousotu> stil no sound
<BenC> kousotu: ctrl+alt+backspace doesn't guarantee to kill off things like esd and such, which may need to be for this to work
<kousotu> ah...
<kousotu> ok, I'll try again
<BenC> kousotu: restart again, and if sound isn't working, file a bug report
<kousotu> same effect, nothing
<kousotu> so I should report a bug?
<BenC> yeah
<kousotu> ok, I'll do that first thing when I return home, cause I gotta head out for a bit
<kousotu> this same issue has been in the last 3 gutsy releases
<kousotu> well, what sbout the newest kernel? might that fix it?
<BenC> nope
<BenC> I'm really not believing it is a kernel problem
<kousotu> was worth asking
<kousotu> lol
<BenC> if you installed tribe-5 and it worked, you have the latest kernel
<kousotu> right, but mine shows as *.25
<kousotu> Latest kernel upload: 2.6.22-10.26
<BenC> Ok, we can go over it in the bug report
<BenC> start of my 3-day weekend now
<kousotu> and how do I report it?
<kousotu> er..
<kousotu> hold that thought, I will be back in about 20-30 mins
<VWJ1bnR1> When I get a kernel package as described on http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu, does it matter what package I choose?
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-09-01
<VWJ1bnR1> Will anything bad happen if I stop compiling my kernel?
<VWJ1bnR1> You know...by killing the command?
<JanC> VWJ1bnR1: nothing really bad should happen
<VWJ1bnR1> JanC: but you wouldn't recommend it...
<JanC> VWJ1bnR1: you might lose the work the compiler already did, but otherwise there shouldn't be any problems AFAIK
<VWJ1bnR1> *whew*.  Thanks.
<kousotu> BenC: how would I go about filing a bug report for this?
<kousotu> and it affected more than just the sound, unfortunatly
<kousotu> brb
<BenC> kylem: current ubuntu-gutsy builds on amd64 and i386
<BenC> had to fixup a foobar in the -rt patch
<kylem> looks to be building on lpia as well
<mjg59> Hrmph. gstreamer is still broken with the isight.
* mjg59 blames gstreamer - the version in feisty works fine
<kousotu> BenC: can you help me run the AG5007EG wifi card under ndiswrapper?
<zul__> BenC: is xen building for amd64 yet?
<arooni> hey folks; i have a t61 with intel_hda sound card...  anyway i installed my alsa drivers from source then modrpobe'd intel_snd_hda.... and it worked; later i the upgrade bit...... and now it doesn't work any more :(
<arooni> no sound card shows up
<kylem> so reinstall it from source...
<arooni> kylem, i have tried; did not work :(
<kylem> ah, hrm, probably because it's now in lum
<kylem> try rm -f /lib/modules/2.6.22-10-generic/ubuntu/media/snd-hda-intel/snd-hda-intel.ko
<kylem> and rebooting
<kylem> we're working to fix it, but i imagine you'd like it working now.
<kylem> :)
<arooni> kylem, ;p
<arooni> kylem, are you a dev for cannonical?
<kylem> yeah.
<arooni> sweet
<arooni> i salute you
<kylem> np.
<arooni> i love love love ubuntu
<arooni> i've killed all windows from my computers at home
<arooni> kylem, should i file a  bug about this behavior?
<arooni> kylem, should i go ahead and re install after deleting the *.ko file?
<kylem> nah, you should just be able to run depmod and reboot and have it pick up the installed-from-source one.
<kylem> hopefully by monday this will be fixed.
<kousotu> kylem: do you know any good, easy tu use front-ends for WPA wi-fi?
<kylem> network-manager
<kousotu> the enbedded one?
<kousotu> will it work well with ndiswrapper?
<kylem> no idea.
<kylem> it should, ndiswrapper implements wext at least semi-properly afaik.
<kousotu> wifi did nothing for my wifi...
<kousotu> well, better than not at all with my zd1211rw
<kousotu> (most likely hardware, not software)
<kousotu>  so how do I remov wifi-radar?
<kylem> eh? you can remove it with synaptic.
<kousotu> ah...
<kousotu> forgot about that
<kousotu> hm.. well, about to find out if it works, brb
<bullgard4> What is the reason that the ACPI Specification 3.0 prefixes Control methods with an underscore character, e. g. '_GTS'?
<kousotu> well, it disconnected instantly, reloaded it and now it's fully functional
<kousotu> thanks kylem
<kylem> np.
<kousotu> this fixes my wifi issue
<kousotu> lol
<mjg59> bullgard4: To indicate that they're reserved
<bullgard4> ty
<kousotu> now if only my sound would work....
<kousotu> seems updates in gutsy hurts everyone's sound
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> een bad for me in the last 3 tribes
<kousotu> been*
<kousotu> kylem: any ideas on how I might go about compiling the sound card from source?
<kylem> yes, there's instructions on www.alsa-project.org
<arooni> hey kylem ..... everything worked great!!!!!!!!!
<arooni> thanx a lot for the suggestion
<kylem> np.
<arooni> so i dont need to log the bug correct?
<arooni> if i have this lappy for 3 years.... will it continue to be well supported by ubuntu?
<arooni> (t61; 2ghz dual core, 2gb ram; etc...)
<kylem> yeah.
<kousotu> it's not listed
<kousotu> brb
<kylem> because i have one. :P
<kousotu> bro gettin bitchy
<arooni> kylem, ;p  seems to be a popular laptop
<kylem> yeah, it's quite nice, but a little bulky with the battery sticking out the back.
<arooni> kylem, did you get 14.1 screen?
<kylem> so i carry around my macbook instead, oh well.
<arooni> w/ camera ? 
<kylem> yeah, i think it's 14.1
<arooni> yah but the keyboard rox + mouse thhingy
<kylem> but no camera.
<arooni> thats a shame ;(   how will the camera be supported ? heh
<kylem> hmm, i didn't even know there was one. if it's usbvideo it might work out of the box with usbvideo
<mjg59> Yeah, google suggests it's uvc-compliant
<mjg59> So it /ought/ to Just Work if you have linux-ubuntu-modules installed
<arooni> mjg59, is that a package?
<mjg59> Yes
<mjg59> In gutsy
<arooni> E: Couldn't find package linux-ubuntu-modules
<arooni> i have gutsy
<kylem> linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22
<arooni> how does everyone know the name of modules so accuarately
<kousotu> kylem: is there a way to make ubuntu automatically connect on bott to a specific network, without using the keyring?
<arooni> i'm guessing you dont memorize them
<kylem> arooni, it's my job.
<kousotu> lol
<arooni> E: Couldn't find package linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22
<kylem> kousotu, er, dunno, keyring works for me.
<arooni> am i missing something in sources.list ?
<kousotu> kylem: works for me too, but then if refuses to connect untill I manually conect to the network
<kylem> arooni, no, we're just missing meta packages, anyway, you probably have it installed already if you have linux-generic installed.
<arooni> kylem, i do have linux-generic... but when i go to webcam testing sites.... it doesnt show up ;(
<kousotu> kylem: any dea what package I'd need for realtek ALC83?
<kousotu> idea*
<crimsun> kousotu: presuming you're referring to HDA [ALCx83] , you shouldn't need anything above and beyond linux-image-2.6.22-10-generic and linux-ubuntu-module-2.6.22-10-generic [but the latter isn't even relevant there] 
<crimsun> err, linux-ubuntu-modules-, even
<kousotu> crimsun: well, the updates kiled my sound
<kousotu> lol
<crimsun> check and make sure you didn't get a fubar upgrade
<crimsun> if `modinfo snd-hda-intel` doesn't return a bunch of info, then purge and reinstall linux-image-`uname -r`
<kylem> snd-hda-intel is in lum atm.
<kousotu> ?
<crimsun> kylem: ok, thanks
<crimsun> kousotu: presuming you're referring to gutsy, is linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-10-generic installed?
<kousotu> yes, I am running gutsy
<kousotu> I installed litle on te os, it is installedbe default?
<kousotu> by*
<kousotu> I am a linux noob, just so as you know
<kylem> dunno why it would be broken, it's running the same code that's in linux-source-2.6.22 barring one line of patch.
<kousotu> kylem: it worked, untill I updated
<kousotu> so on of the 2 patches of pdates broke it
<kousotu> updates*
<kousotu> batches*
<kylem> which version did it work in?
<kousotu> ?
<kousotu> it worked in "factory default" 4 and 5
<crimsun> reading backscroll, it doesn't seem like the driver should have anything to do with it.
<kousotu> but the moment I updated it died
<kousotu> oh.
<kylem> "factory default"?
<kousotu> and it worked ok in Tribe 4 alpha
<kousotu> I knew you were gona ask me that
<kousotu> lol
<crimsun> I notice that ben asked him to run asoundconf set-default-card, but the parameter that was passed seems incorrect
<kousotu> from cd to hd, no mods
<crimsun> kousotu: does `aplay -Dplughw:0 /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav` play audibly?
<kousotu> no
<crimsun> is there an error, or does it appear to play inaudibly?
<kousotu> inaudably
<kousotu> I checked with my old pc speakers in as headphones, it does play, but not through the laptp speakers
<kousotu> ad I want it to pla on the laptop speakers
<kousotu> it did that ok untill I updated
<kousotu> (sorry bout the typos, lousy laptop keyboard. regret buying it)
<crimsun> if you boot from the tribe 5 desktop cd, are the symptoms identical?
<kousotu> the CD plays sound
<kousotu> as it did from the start
<kousotu> but once I installed the package updates it stoppedworking
<kousotu> I'm almost tempted to find the alpha andtry that
<mjg59> What alpha?
<kousotu> tribe 5 alpha
<kousotu> I had tribe 4's
<crimsun> kousotu: please grab http://trilug.org/~crimsun/alsa-info.sh, and execute `bash ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh` in a Terminal
<mjg59> But you just said tribe 5 worked
<kousotu> kousotu@kousotu-laptop:~$ bash ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh
<kousotu> bash: /home/kousotu/Desktop/alsa-info.sh: No such file or directory
<crimsun> kousotu: make sure you download the file and save it to the Desktop
<kousotu> you frgot to saysave it
<kousotu> lol
<crimsun> right, sorry, should have made that explicit
<kousotu>  http://pastebin.ca/677554
<kousotu> n prob
<kousotu> no*
<kousotu> after the 4th attempt I figured that out
<kousotu> lol
<crimsun> hmm, you didn't adjust your mixer levels using the volume applet (speaker applet in the top left)
<crimsun> ?
<mjg59> crimsun: Top right :p
<kousotu> ?
<kousotu> I did
<crimsun> right, other left :p
<kousotu> lol
<mjg59> kousotu: Is it possible that you've, y'know, just turned your speakers down?
<kousotu> mjg59: not possible, ther're inbeded into my laptop
<mjg59> kousotu: No, from the mixer
<kousotu> I turned them up
<mjg59> Double click on the speaker
<mjg59> Play with all the sliders there
<kousotu> PCM CD PC Speaker, MAX
<kousotu> as I had it at install
<mjg59> Select edit/preferences and then click on all the boxes there
<mjg59> Then play with the rest of the slidesr
<kousotu> that won't do anything, I tied that befor too
<mjg59> Humour me
<mjg59> If nothing works, wait until the l-u-m update next week, which will probably fix it
<kousotu> ok, wel, this is what happened: it did play when I fiddeld with them, surround make my PC shriek, and it only playes at a low olume
<kousotu> and it only playes with surround on
<kousotu> playes*
<kousotu> ok, there we go
<kousotu> now it works
<kousotu> thanks
<kousotu> oh, one last thing..
<kousotu> who's in charge of todem?
<mjg59> Nobody's in charge of any one package
<kousotu> oh.. well , it crashes instantly on me
<mjg59> Turn off desktop effects
<kousotu> they are off
<mjg59> system/preferences/appearence
<kousotu> wel, I havebasic on, but that didn't crash it in 4
<mjg59> Turn off desktop effects
<kousotu> I use vlc, I'm just reporting i
<kousotu> it*
<mjg59> Yes. I know. Turn off desktop effects.
<mjg59> Does it then work?
<kousotu> without sound
<kousotu> lol
<kousotu> and fyi, vlc has sound now, todem still doesn't
<kousotu> same file
<mjg59> In any case, not a kernel issue
<kousotu> well, didn't know who to reportthat to, that's why I asked
<kousotu> so the lum update should fix the sound completely?
<mjg59> It's a known issue
<mjg59> You not switching your speakers off in the mixer should fix the sound completely
<kousotu> k
<kousotu> I have never turned the off
<kousotu> I turn them down, but not of
<kousotu> of*
<mjg59> The setting didn't change on its own
<kousotu> ...
<kousotu> it defaulted at that
<kousotu> blease on't sit here nd accuse my of being dumb
<mjg59> No, if it defaulted to that it wouldn't have worked when you booted the CD
<kousotu> I'm not using a CD
<kousotu> I'm using an MP3
<mjg59> You said that it worked when you used the CD
<kousotu> ok, misscommuncation
<kousotu> I meant the liv CD
<kousotu> live*
<mjg59> Yes
<mjg59> If the sound worked then, then the defaults worked
<kousotu> right
<mjg59> Therefore it didn't default to not working
<mjg59> Therefore you changed it by accident at some stage
<kousotu> nope
<mjg59> Yes.
<kousotu> let me xplain
* mjg59 goes to bed
<kousotu> I used the MP3 on the live CD, the sound was fine. when I installed T5, it was fine untill I updated
<kousotu> I don't know what did it, but something, NOT ME, shut them off
<kousotu> and  didn't touch the settings
<crimsun> it's worth noting that sound state (e.g., mixer levels) are stored separately in a file
<kousotu> ?
<kousotu> maybe the update messed with it?
<kousotu> it's possible
<crimsun> what he's alluding to is the fact that hardware-wise, your sound is fine, and with the next l-u-m update, it should be completely fixed (i.e., not having to fiddle with mixer levels to achieve the speakers/hp)
<kousotu> somehow I have "surround" sound
<kousotu> good, no more troubles (hopefuly)
<kousotu> will the sound buttons onmy laptop be able to control the volume then too?
<kousotu> because it cannot right now
<kousotu> I haveto manually adjust them
<crimsun> you should be able to do that (i.e., configure that)
<kousotu> how?
<crimsun> in the menu, System> Preferences> Sound
<kousotu> doesn't look like it
<crimsun> in the left-most (default) tab, "Devices", look at the bottom "Default Mixer Tracks"
<kousotu> yea
<kousotu> I see it. that what the buttons on the laptop controls?
<crimsun> in all cases that I know of, yes, that can be configured 
<kousotu> yep, tht works now too
<kousotu> you guys are good
<kousotu> can you humor this question?: is there any reason that a Stereo speaker would all of a sudden go surround?
<Whoopie> mjg59: I saw that you're working at card readers atm. Could you also consider adding sdricoh_cs (http://sdricohcs.sourceforge.net/)?
<Kousotu> he BenC
<Kousotu> hey*
<bullgard4> What is menat by an 'ACPI status register' about which mjg59 wrote? I could not find this term in the ACPI Specification version 3.0b.
<bullgard4> meant
<Nafallo> anyone know what kind of raid ICH7-R is?
<Whoopie> BenC: Hi, why can't I use the history function of the gitweb? Is it disabled?
#ubuntu-kernel 2007-09-02
<arno-t_> yippee! I successfully made a kernel with sources from git! How do I configure? Can I run make xconfig?
<IntuitiveNipple> arno-t_: The usual .config methods apply :)
<pkern> Hi there. Would it be possible to revert to CONFIG_SLAB=y instead of CONFIG_SLUB=y to fix fglrx suspend-to-RAM?
<kraut> moin
<arno-t_> hi. I ran make xconfig, set up a few things and saved config. Then ran the debian/rules script and compiled a kernel. It boots. Now, when I run make xconfig in the root dir, all the options are set to default... (?) How do I check if my compiled (running) kernel has default options, or the options I specified?
<pkern> arno-t_: Obviously you did not follow the way of building a kernel package. Check /proc/config.gz if it is present.
<arno-t_> pkern I don't have a /proc/config.gz...
<pkern> arno-t_: Perhaps I should point you to #ubuntu instead. You won't get much help in here, because a) it's week-end and b) this channel is for kernel development only.
<arno-t_> Sorry I thought this channel was for kernel compiling questions. Wrong? I ran "AUTOBUILD=1 NOEXTRAS=1 fakeroot debian/rules binary-debs flavours=386" from the dir downloaded with git, as suggested on the GitKernelGuide wikipage. I ended up with a few deb packages in debian/build (and they boot :).
<pkern> arno-t_: Then I suggest to look in /boot for config-*. Good, something else to learn I have to admit, I am not an Ubuntu dev.
<arno-t_> thanks a lot pkern. The /boot/config-something-<mykernel> has a line "#CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set" but I definately set it with xconfig. Just to know, is this the right place to ask this kind of how-to-compile-questions, or is this channel for developer use only?
<pkern> arno-t_: I'm guessing that you need to edit debian/config/i386/config.386 if you do it the way you do.
<pkern> arno-t_: #ubuntu is the point of contact for support, yes.
<arno-t_> ok thanks
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-08-25
<leleobhz> how can i see if a calltrace is a bug or not?
 * leleobhz using kernel 2.6.27 from intrepid
<juanpaul> hello, how do i clean an already build kernel git directory (aka make mrproper on standard kernels)?
<thekorn> hi, since a few days I've thousands of lines like
<thekorn> DoRxHighPower(): RF_ZEBRA, Upper Threshold: 99 LOWER Threshold: 70
<thekorn> in my kern.log
<thekorn> does this indicate a bug, or are this just debug messages
<mjg59> You're using ndiswrapper?
<thekorn> mjg59, no, I'm not using ndiswrapper
<mjg59> Hm. Which wireless driver is this?
<thekorn> mjg59, rtl8187
<abogani> Could i know if linux-source-2.6.26 package will be dropped from intrepid? I have built -rt kernel package against it...
<soren> rtg: If you want to see the kvm update before I file an SRU, it's in my git tree: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=soren/ubuntu-hardy.git;a=summary
<smb_tp> soren, Thanks, we will have a look at it
<rtg> soren: big patch. I'm assuming you've been testing it and are happy with its functionality?
<smb_tp> They seem to consider kvm not experimental anymore. hmm...
<rtg> soren: I'm just wondering how well these applied. did you have to do much conflict resolution to get stuff working?
<soren> rtg: I didn't actually apply those patches I list.
<soren> rtg: I grabbed the stuff from the kvm-72 release, copied it in, and fixed up the missing/changed data types.
<soren> rtg: For the changelog entry, I grabbed the output of something like "git-log Ubuntu-2.6.24-19.36..kvm-72 arch/x86/kvm/* include/*/kvm* virt", IIRC.
<soren> So the list of patches in the changelog entry specifies which patches were "logically" applied, even though I didn't actually apply them one-by-one.
<soren> It seemed like a good balance between maintaining my sanity, while still giving credit where credits are due.
<rtg> soren: ok, back to my original question. Since this is too big to review, I assume you've thoroughly tested it?
<soren> I've tested the same code compiled outside the kernel tree (i.e. the same code, but from the kvm-72 tarball). I intend to test it as applied to the kernel tree before I actually ask you to merge it.
<soren> There shouldn't be any difference, though.
<rtg> soren: ah, so this is just a preview?
<soren> rtg: Yeah.
<rtg> soren: do you have a test suite for kvm?
<soren> i don't expect it to change, though. It compiled for me for both i386 and amd64.
<soren> rtg: No.
<soren> rtg: ...which adds significantly to the complexity of getting it SRU'ed.
<rtg> soren: how can we tell if there are regressions ?
<soren> Lots and lots of testing.
<abogani> BenC: Dear Sir, Could i know if linux-source-2.6.26 package will be dropped from intrepid? I have built -rt kernel package against it.
<rtg> soren: if this stuff builds outside the kernel OK, then how about packaging using DKMS for awhile. Once we 're pretty sure its good, then we could fold it back into the kernel.
<soren> upstream does a lot of testing, though, and kvm-72 has been widely deployed (or so I'm told), and no regressions have been found.
<soren> rtg: That's what I intend to do in Intrepid.
<rtg> soren: I assume that it against an upstream kernel, not 2.6.24
<rtg> s/it/is/
<soren> rtg: Sorry, what is?
<BenC> abogani: Have you tried it against 2.6.27?
<rtg> soren: I assume kvm-72 testing has been done against an upstream kernel.
<pwnguin> did anyone ever pacify mdz?
<soren> rtg: During development, yes. After release, it's used with many different kernel versions. They provide a compatibility layer so that it's usable with older kernels (all the way back to 2.6.18, I believe).
<abogani> BenC: rt patchset isn't available for 27 and i don't have enough time to do a forwardporting to 27.
<pwnguin> rt isnt in kernel.org?
<BenC> abogani: Send it over, and I'll help
<BenC> abogani: worst case, we set you up as your own kernel tree for -rt
<rtg> soren: have you done the dkms work for Intrepid? It shouldn't be too hard to ifdef to build for Hardy.
<abogani> pwnguin: Yes http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/projects/rt/
<soren> rtg: I've not uploaded it, but I will today or tomorrow.
<soren> rtg: I'm not entirely sure, what you're getting at w.r.t. to hardy.
<rtg> soren:  I'm just thinking Steve will have a cow if I drop this on him as one huge SRU.
<soren> rtg: Does he actually review the code?
<rtg> soren: indeed he does.
<rtg> soren: but this one will likely overwhelm him.
<rtg> soren: both Steve and Martin are meticulous about matching code changes with changelog entries.
<soren> rtg: Well, let me worry about that. I'll be the one talking to Steve about KVM, I imagine. The fact that most of the updates are in the kernel shouldn't put the burden on you.
<soren> rtg: I've swamped until Thurday (feature freeze stuff), so I won't be pushing this much until then.
<rtg> soren: pursuant to the SRU policy, the first thing he is gonna want to know is what actual bugs this patch set fixes. The commit log is too fine grained to glean that info.
<soren> rtg: I know. I've done this quite a few times before :)
<pwnguin> hrm. im reading why -rt doesn't have a git tree... does git not have a way to pull a specific changeset?
<ciol> who is n0u?
<BenC> pwnguin: git-cherry-pick
<Ng> ogasawara: aha, I'm not on that list. So should that be hitting -proposed shortly? I see the subsequent thread is a an upload of -21.42, but the changelog doesn't mention it?
<smb_tp> Ng, the upload for -21.42 seems to be building but I am not sure I know what it is. ;-)
<ogasawara> smb_tp:  this was in regards to bug 260664 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2008-August/002995.html
<smb_tp> ogasawara, Ah ok. This is part of lum
<smb_tp> ogasawara, lum-...-21.32 (waiting for approval)
<ogasawara> Ng: ^^
<smb_tp> ogasawara, Ng If someone needs than really quick. It is on my PPA as well
<Ng> oh right, lum, of course
<Ng> thanks folks :)
<smb_tp> Ng, np :)
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-08-26
<juanpaul> hello, how do i clean the kernel workdir (aka make mrproper) without remove the debian utilities directory? I've downloaded the kernel via git.
<dholbach> hello my Kernel Hacker friends!
<dholbach> what would you think about running a session at Ubuntu Developer Week?
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Prep still has some free slots and I'm sure people would be interested in learning more about what you do
<siretart> tjaalton: and perhaps in the right channel ;)
<siretart> BenC: any chance we can enable the ext4dev module? I couldn't mount a usb-hardrive of a from a friend of mine because of lacking ext4dev module in the kernel
<laga> BenC: what's the status on aufs?
<Wellark> so is the decision to move to .27 now final?
<rtg> Wellark: Alpha 5 will be released with .27. If no big problems crop up, then its likely to be final.
<Wellark> great! so we will have hso-driver \o/
<zul> BenC: did you have a look at that request-pull I sent yesterday?
<saispo> possible to test 2.6.27 at this time ?
<oussema-harbi> hi bros
<oussema-harbi> is there a particular thing to do -besides make ;make modules;make install ;and upgrade-grub; - to make the new compiled kernel fonctionning  on hardy ?
<rtg> oussema-harbi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelMaintenance
<oussema-harbi> thank you
<oussema-harbi> do i need to make a new initrd.img ?
<rtg> oussema-harbi: updateinitramfs runs as part of the package install.
<oussema-harbi> yes in fact
<oussema-harbi> the problem is ,that everything works fine ,from configuration -i used the file /boot/config-`uname -r` , to grub update
<oussema-harbi> but when i reboot ,i get a kernel panic : the kernel is not able to find the root device
<oussema-harbi> mean root partition ?
<oussema-harbi> i could think that i didnt put some drivers ,but as i am using the configuration of my actual kernel ,it should work !!
<rtg> oussema-harbi: dunno. maybe your device IDs are hosed. Is this a Feisty to Gutsy issue?
<oussema-harbi> hardy
<oussema-harbi> and for the device IDS ,i tried changing the line :
<oussema-harbi> kernel /boot/vmlinuz... root=UUID ... by root=/dev/sda2 
<oussema-harbi> and it didnt work
<oussema-harbi>  dev/sda2 is my actual root partition
<oussema-harbi> ?
<rtg> oussema-harbi: what exactly is it that you're trying to do, and how did you build the kernel?
<smb_tp> oussema-harbi, have you checked all your names. You seem to have used the native make command. The kernel naming might bedifferent
<oussema-harbi> i am compiling the linux kernel
<oussema-harbi> ihere is what i did excactly 
<oussema-harbi> cd linux-source ;cp /boot/config-2.6.24-19-generic  ./
<oussema-harbi> make
<smb_tp> oussema-harbi, Not .config?
<oussema-harbi> make modules
<oussema-harbi> yes i dit it
<smb_tp> make oldconfig
<oussema-harbi> cp /boot/config-2.6.24-19-generic  .config
<oussema-harbi> then make install
<oussema-harbi> then upgrade-grub
<oussema-harbi> then reboot
<oussema-harbi> smb: Ok am trying make oldconfig
<smb_tp> oussema-harbi, Making the kernel that way gets a different naming scheme
<oussema-harbi> yes ,but they are update in the menu.lst
<oussema-harbi> and there is even a new device map
<oussema-harbi> in /boot
<smb_tp> oussema-harbi, how are the new files extensions? 2.6.24-3?
<oussema-harbi> 2.6.24.3
<oussema-harbi> the problem is that the kernel is unable to recongnize the root partition
<oussema-harbi> it says Unable to mount rootfs on unknown device root=".."
<smb_tp> oussema-harbi, That might also be a problem of not finding the ramdisk or using the right one
<oussema-harbi> you mean the kernel loads a primary filesystem on ram to load modules ... then mounts the real one ?
<smb_tp> oussema-harbi, yes
<smb_tp> oussema-harbi, Do you have a initrd.img-2.6.24-3 ?
<oussema-harbi> one second ,i check
<smb_tp> oussema-harbi, If not, look at update-initramfs
<oussema-harbi> no dont have 
<smb_tp> update-initramfs -c -k 2.6.24-3
<oussema-harbi> ok it's working
<oussema-harbi> i ll update grub and reboot to try
<smb_tp> oussema-harbi, ok, that should work better now
<oussema-harbi> i thought that mounting a primary filesystem then the real one ,is only done on embedded linux systems ...
<oussema-harbi> THANK YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
<oussema-harbi> :-[
<smb_tp> oussema-harbi, Not anymore, I doubt you will find any distro that doesn't use an initial ramdisk nowadays
<oussema-harbi> thank you smb 
<oussema-harbi> i got to reboot now :-)
<fabbione> BenC: ping?
<BenC> fabbione: on call...what's up?
<fabbione> BenC: are we set for .26 for intrepid or do you still need gfs1 urgently for -next ?
<Nafallo> "Latest news: Moved to 2.6.27 kernel for Intrepid/8.10."
<Nafallo> :-)
<BenC> fabbione: 2.6.27
<fabbione> BenC: ok. will make it ready tomorrow then
<fabbione> i guess that's only for main arches
<fabbione> Nafallo: i wish i had time to read all the topics in the channels i am.. 
<Nafallo> hehe
<fabbione> BenC: anyway for future references, redhat-cluster (source in main) has always the latest gnbd and gfs1
<fabbione> BenC: i basically just copy it from there into your git tree :)
<BenC> fabbione: ok :)
<fabbione> BenC: anyway.. tree for tomorrow...
<BenC> fabbione: thanks
<fabbione> so you are happy.. i am ok before going in vacation
<fabbione> if things explode i can blame zul
<zul> yeah go ahead
<fabbione> oh you are here :P
 * fabbione hides
<zul> :P
* BenC changed the topic of #ubuntu-kernel to: Ubuntu kernel development discussion ONLY | Kernel Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam | Latest kernel upload: 2.6.27-1.2 (based on 2.6.27-rc4) |  Latest news: Moved to 2.6.27 kernel for Intrepid/8.10. | Next meeting: Aug 27, 16:00 UTC | Kernel Team machine: http://kernel.ubuntu.com
<BenC> In case people miss the delta on that topic change...IRC meeting is moved to tomorrow for this week
<tormod> rtg: hi, can you please look at bug #192772? it has been pending for a while.
<smb_tp> :q
<rtg> tormod: uh, this app space shit drives me nuts 'cause I don't know the mechanism for syncing with debian. How about just attaching a patch that I can apply and be done with it ?
<tormod> rtg: I think there is a patch attached since July 3rd. But a sync is fine too.
<tormod> rtg: re your swearing, I don't know who assigned to you :)
<rtg> tormod: nor do I. which of the 7 patches do you applied?
<rtg> s/you/you want/
<tormod> rtg: the one in comment 27: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/15769999/linux-wlan-ng_0.2.9%2Bdfsg-1ubuntu1.debdiff
<tormod> rtg: by the way to request a sync, you subscribe the archive admins
<rtg> tormod: I think its too late for a sync (from what I recall) since I've already uploaded a package.
<tormod> rtg: no problem, thanks a lot
<tormod> rtg: I still don't see your upload on launchpad, was it accepted?
<rtg> tormod: I've multiple distractions today. it'll take me a bit.
<tormod> rtg: I thought " since I've already uploaded a package" meant you already had?
<Zetto> Hi all, bug 144745 can easily be solved incluing a mudule in '/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist'
<Zetto> *module
<Zetto> or loading modules in the right order
<Zetto> this bug persist since ubuntu 7.10 ... please, fix it
<Zetto> ivoks, 
<Zetto> can you help me to solute bug 144745 ?
<ivoks> about?
<Zetto> bug 144745 can easily be solved incluing a module in '/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist'
<Zetto> is a module of a webcam ...
<Zetto> this bug persists since ubuntu 7.10
<ivoks> i'm not kernel guy
<Zetto> ;(
<Zetto> ivoks, is toeasy to solve this bug
<ivoks> so you want to blacklist the zc0301?
<Zetto> no 
<ivoks> then what?
<ivoks> cause, that's the solution commented on the bug report
<Zetto> i wanna only that it come in blacklist from a main instalation
<ivoks> ah...
<Zetto> yes, commented ^^
<ivoks> you should really talk with kernel guys then
<Zetto> * I commented
<Zetto> yep
<Zetto> but where they are ?
<smb_tp> Zetto, I am here. Just looked at the bug
<Zetto> smb_tp, thanks
<smb_tp> Zetto, Generally the problem with blacklisting is that the module won't load normally. I'd rather find a solution to that dependency between those two...
<mjg59> Two drivers claim the same USB IDs, and apparently only one of them works
<smb_tp> mjg59, So we should fix the tables then
<smb_tp> Better than blacklisting in any case
<Zetto> smb_tp, i think zc0301 have no utility
<Zetto> i have this webcam
<Zetto> and only with the zc0301 module, the webcam will not work
<smb_tp> Zetto, let me check those two drivers
<Zetto> ok
<Zetto> smb_tp, ok
 * Zetto will be back in less than 10 minutes
 * Zetto is back
<smb_tp> Zetto, Ok, I looked at both drivers and I would rather tend to remove usb id's from the zc0301 module than to blacklist it as a whole. Interestingly the gspa driver labels the device "Asam Vmicro". But this would be not the first case of vendors re-using the same vendor and product id for another product
<smb_tp> Zetto, If you could attach the output of "sudo lsusb -vv" to the report this might help
<Zetto> smb_tp, ok, i will
<smb_tp> Zetto, thanks
<Zetto> smb_tp, i already blacklisted zc0301, any problem ?
<smb_tp> Zetto, No, that will only read out the information from the usb-bus
<Zetto> zetto@Alphine:~/Área de Trabalho$ lsusb -vv > lsusb-vv
<Zetto> can't get hub descriptor: Operation not permitted
<Zetto> can't get device qualifier: Operation not permitted
<Zetto> can't get debug descriptor: Operation not permitted
<Zetto> cannot read device status, Operation not permitted (1)
<Zetto> can't get hub descriptor: Operation not permitted
<Zetto> cannot read device status, Operation not permitted (1)
<Zetto> can't get hub descriptor: Operation not permitted
<Zetto> cannot read device status, Operation not permitted (1)
<Zetto> cannot read device status, Operation not permitted (1)
<Zetto> can't get hub descriptor: Operation not permitted
<Zetto> cannot read device status, Operation not permitted (1)
<Zetto> cannot read device status, Operation not permitted (1)
<Zetto> can't get hub descriptor: Operation not permitted
<Zetto> cannot read device status, Operation not permitted (1)
<Zetto> zetto@Alphine:~/Área de Trabalho$ 
<Zetto> sorry by the food ...
<smb_tp> Zetto, Note the "sudo"
<Zetto> *flood
<Zetto> tkz
<Zetto> smb_tp, thank, now worked good, i will attach 
<smb_tp> Zetto, k
<Zetto> smb_tp, finished
<smb_tp> Zetto, Ok, thanks. I'll see what can be done
<Zetto> smb_tp, it will take a long time ?
<Zetto> t4g, Brazil ?
<t4g> Zetto: yeah
<Zetto> t4g, me too :P
<t4g> Zetto: cool :P
<Zetto> t4g, can you talk in private ?
<smb_tp> Zetto, It won't be that fast. Even if I would change the code now, there will be some delay until the next upload is done
<t4g> sure
<Zetto> smb_tp, ok, very thanks !
<smb_tp> Zetto, NP. Thanks for the info
<Zetto> smb_tp, can you send me the link to the fix in bzr ?
<smb_tp> Zetto, I'll update the bug report with it, as soon as there is something to add
<Zetto> ok, very very thanks ...
<Zetto> smb_tp, this bug was in ubuntu since 7.10 ....
<smb_tp> Zetto, Yes I saw the kernel version of the initial comment. But there are many of them and sometimes less critical (and this really depends from which side you look) tend to hang there. Sorry
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-08-27
<Zetto> smb_tp, NP, i saw a lot of critical bugs assigned to Ubuntu-Kernel-Team, i know that they are working hard 
<smb_tp> Zetto, speaking of: guess I have to go shopping to get some food... ;-)
<Zetto> smb_tp, hehehehe
<Zetto> smb_tp, do you have a job ?
<smb_tp> Zetto, Well, look at your report ;-)
<Zetto> smb_tp, ok :D
<smb_tp> Zetto, Gotta run. CU :)
<Zetto> smb_tp, i and my girlfriend wanna travel to Canada someday
<Zetto> but we still don't have enough money ^^
<hyperair> hello there. in which kernel does intel 5100 support come in?
<hyperair> uh whoops dc
<fabbione> BenC: pull request in your inbox for gfs1 for .27
<laga> BenC: what's the status on aufs? :)
<cjwatson> hey - I'm trying to figure out bug 251593, which is part of the complex of things hosing PS3 right now
<cjwatson> the spufs module seems to be present in that kernel (2.6.25-1-powerpc64-smp), and as far as I was aware sys_mount ultimately ended up telling kmod to load missing modules as necessary. Nevertheless, all this seems to fail and mount says "unknown filesystem type: spufs". Does anyone know what's up?
<pgraner> cjwatson: BenC is prob best to ask. I know he has the box in question.
<cjwatson> BenC: ^-
<hyperair> does anyone know when iwlwifi with support for 5100 is coming?
<BenC> cjwatson: I'll check in a bit
<BenC> hyperair: check linux-backports-modules in hardy, or latest kernel in intrepid (2.6.27, but may be a day before it's ready)
<hyperair> i see
<hyperair> okay
<hyperair> BenC, linux-backports-modules contain the iwlwifi-5000-1-lbm.ucode, but not the driver that uses the ucode
<hyperair> unless i'm mistaken about the driver name
<rtg> hyperair: at the time compat-wireless was snap shotted, I'm not sure support for the iwl 5K device was fully implemented.
<rtg> I didn't have one to test.
<hyperair> i see
<hyperair> what's the driver name supposed to be anyway?
<hyperair> i see an iwl4965, iwl3945, and iwlcore
<hyperair> i don't see any other iwls
<hyperair> brb i'm gonna restart and see how the iwl4965 driver in lbm works
<hyperair> currently my led's not working =\
<hyperair> by the way can someone look into backporting alsa 1.0.17 to hardy? or will hardy users who have HDA intel sound cards that require the new alsa drivers just suffer until intrepid appears?
<rtg> I'm working on a proposal to get the Intrepid kernel available in Hardy, but its gonna take awhile.
<hyperair_> ah. iwl4965 still has the awesome kernel-panic-upon-rmmod bug
<hyperair_> in lbm that is
<rtg> hyperair_: welcome to 2.6.26 wireless bugs
<hyperair_> lol
<hyperair_> will 2.6.27's modules get backported via lbm anytime soon?
<hyperair_> i think it might be worht mentioning that the leds still don't work in lbm
<rtg> hyperair_: I doubt it. there are significant backporting difficulties. thats why I'm proposing backporting the whole kernel.
<rtg> I'm aware of the led issues.
<hyperair_> that'll be nice
<hyperair_> i've noticed that my leds work in 2.6.27
<hyperair_> the rc3 kernel that is built in kernel.ubuntu.com
<hyperair_> however, upon resume, iwlagn causes the keyboard to lock up
<hyperair_> only happens when there's some problem associating with an AP
<hyperair_> something about a timeout
<hyperair_> then the keyboard locks up and theo nly way to bring it back is to turn the HW RF Kill switch on
<rtg> hyperair_: there are still a bunch more iwlwifi fixes bubbling up, though there seems to be some flame wars in LKML about what is a fix and what is a feature wrt to iwlwifi pull requests.
<hyperair_> lol that's interesting to see
<hyperair_> i'll go look in the archives or something
<hyperair_> what's the thread name?
<rtg> Re: pull request: wireless-2.6 2008-08-26
<hyperair_> thanks, found it
<BenC> rtg, smb_tp, cking, pgraner: ping for IRC meeting
<pgraner> BenC: ack
<smb_tp> BenC, ack
<cking> BenC: ack too
<BenC> pgraner: do you have a quick link to the contingency plan you sent earlier?
<pgraner> BenC: Nope, still in email, I guess I can throw it up quick
<BenC> Thanks
<BenC> zul, soren: We're discussing the 2.6.27 move and contingency plan if you're interested
<zul> sure
<BenC> I'm waiting to see if mdz and slangesek are interested in joining
<cjwatson> I noticed that we seemed to have already moved in intrepid
<pgraner> BenC: wiki is sloooooow saving
<cjwatson> I've been holding off on changing the installer until we are all agreed on a plan
<pgraner> [LINK] https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/2.6.27-kernel-plan
<BenC> cjwatson: we have, because in order to make the move, we need to do it now...what we are discussing is the contingency and criteria for reverting back to 2.6.26
<cjwatson> there's no mention of certification in the plan, which I think will be valuable input
<BenC> cjwatson: should we get cr3 in on this now, or is there someone else that can better represent that?
<pgraner> cjwatson: good point
<cjwatson> I would suggest that all certification regressions need to be considered as 2.6.27 blockers unless explicitly declared to be minor
<cjwatson> they're one of our best sources of hard data
<cjwatson> BenC: cr3 or heno could speak to it
 * pgraner just edited wiki for better formatting
<pgraner> ogasawara: ping, can you sit in on this meeting?
<ogasawara> pgraner: sure
<cr3> hi folks
<cjwatson> BenC: I suggest phoning mdz - he's likely to be in meetings with the LP folks today
<pgraner> cjwatson: he is in a meeting for the next 90min I just talked to him
<BenC> I'll be sure to post the log to him afterwards
<pgraner> cr3: can you read  [LINK] https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/2.6.27-kernel-plan
<BenC> cr3: Thanks...we're interested on what can be done to speed up certification/regression testing with a 2.6.27 based intrepid image?
<pgraner> cr3: we need to cover cert in this plan
<BenC> cr3: This is quite important since cert is the most reliable testing for us right now
<cr3> BenC: I spoke with heno this morning and I could start delivering more comprehensive testing as of next week
<cjwatson> cr3: I've been assuming that you'll need stock ISOs built with 2.6.27 (i.e. installer and linux-meta switched over) before you can realistically do a certification pass; is this true?
<BenC> cjwatson: When's the soonest we could get ISO's with 2.6.27 on them if I upload linux-meta today?
 * BenC converges on cjwatson's thoughts
<cr3> cjwatson: if the kernel is available somewhere, it might be possible to have it installed outside the iso
<BenC> cjwatson: note that lrm for 2.6.27 is built and needs to be NEW'd
<cr3> I would really want to perform the extensive testing from next week on .26 and then on .27, just to compare the results. I should have results for both ltp and autotest
<cjwatson> BenC: tomorrow
<cr3> Ideally, I should do that today, but my code is just not ready :(
<cjwatson> cr3: can you do testing without an installer image?
<cjwatson> it's going to be a little difficult to get parallel images with .26 and .27
<cr3> cjwatson: I could use a prior installer image and perform post-installation steps if necessary, to install .27 for example
<cr3> cjwatson: right, I wouldn't expect parallel images with .26 and .27 either
<cjwatson> you wouldn't get verification of whether the installer still works, but you'd get some of it
<BenC> I'd like to see installer images
<BenC> compcache+aufs+squashfs testing is important to me
<cjwatson> could we just compare alpha 4 to alpha 5?
<BenC> Mainly because of some VFS changes I had to port them for
<cr3> cjwatson: where alpha 5 would use .27, right?
<BenC> cjwatson: Yeah, that's fine with me
<cjwatson> on the assumption that we will be able to identify userspace regressions
<BenC> cr3 is smart enough to separate installer/userspace bugs from kernel ones
<cjwatson> cr3: right - or preferably an earlier milestone if we can identify one that works
<cr3> cjwatson: my intention is to run the full suite from next week on alpha 4 again in order to have data to compare against 5, so I should be able to identify regressions that way
<cjwatson> that sounds good
<BenC> cr3: Can we have a hard date from you for results?
<BenC> I know it may be difficult to estimate, but we have some serious time constaints
<cjwatson> BenC: lrm 2.6.27 processed
<cr3> BenC: one of heno's concern is my reporting, which is not very strong right now. worst case, you might have to query a database dump
<BenC> cjwatson: Thanks, meta coming up then
<cr3> BenC: results for alpha 5? at least some should be made available 24 hours after release
<BenC> cr3: as long as we have some discernible data to look at
<pgraner> cr3: define query a db dump?
<cr3> BenC: yeah, the data is all there, just getting reports out of it is lagging behind
<pgraner> cr3: do we see pass/fail by subsystem? component level? a mix?
<cr3> pgraner: if the reports on the web site are not sufficient, I might have to pg_dump my database and make it available for running sql queries against it. that's assuming the reports aren't sufficient and can't be improved in reasonable time
<cjwatson> BenC: once we upgrade -meta, if we have to go back to .26, how will we get the newer kernel off testers' systems so that we don't end up with divided testing effort
<cr3> pgraner: you at least see pass/fail per build and per system
<BenC> cr3: basically we just need to compare pass/fail from one set to the next and verify that it was caused by a kernel issue
<pgraner> cr3: ack ... do you have a pointer to the web page as an example that would go along way to knowing what to expect
<cr3> pgraner: someone is working full time on improving the reports but he's on vacation right now
<pgraner> cr3: can you show us what you have today?
<BenC> cjwatson: linux-meta uploaded
<cr3> pgraner: sure, I'll send you an invitation to access the site
<pgraner> cr3: great thx
<BenC> Ok, as far as known regressions...
<BenC> Subject: 2.6.27-rc4-git1: Reported regressions from 2.6.26
<BenC> that's on lkml...I've been going through the list...it's very tedious
<BenC> So far I have identified ~8 regressions that may pertain to us
<cr3> BenC: regarding comparing pass/fail from one "set" to the next, "set" being a build?
<BenC> the rest of the bugs are either on non-x86, outside the scope of our configs (we don't enable things that cause the bugs) or they were present in 2.6.26 as well
<pgraner> BenC: is that this list? http://bugzilla.kernel.org/showdependencytree.cgi?id=11167&hide_resolved=1
<BenC> cr3: set being a system
<BenC> pgraner: looks very similar
<BenC> pgraner: that list may be more up-to-date as well, so I'll cross check against it
<pgraner> BenC: I went thru that yesterday and most were not critical as you say due to config options and the like
<BenC> The ones I've payed attention to aren't critical, but I want to investigate them further to make sure we get full descriptions of what we may have to handle
<BenC> or things we can look into fixing ourselves
<BenC> pgraner: Are you adding that link to the wiki?
<cr3> BenC: ideally, you would probably want to see that for a bunch of systems at once, right?
<pgraner> BenC: ACK done
<BenC> cr3: right
<BenC> pgraner: thanks...that's much easier than the email thread I was looking at
<cr3> BenC: what would the columns and rows look like? I'm imagining the first column would contain the system name, where each row would be an individual system. not sure about the subsequent columns though
<BenC> cr3: each row would be a system with columns being doubled for each test (with pass/fail for alpha4/alpha5 shown for each test)
<BenC> cr3: mainly we only want to see the ones where there is a pass for alpha4 and a fail for alpha5
<cr3> BenC: ok, I would like to follow up after this discussion by email with you and pgraner to make sure we at least have that kind of report straight
<pgraner> cr3: ack
<BenC> cr3: knowing which ones are fail/pass for alpha4/alpha5 would be nice to, so we can see what we're fixing :)
<BenC> cr3: thanks
<cr3> BenC: well, I can't make a report specific just for this corner case of a new kernel but hopefully something generic which could be reused across releases
<cr3> pgraner: problem?
<pgraner> cr3: nope
<BenC> cr3: I would have thought that comparing fail/pass between test runs was a normal reporting output
<BenC> cr3: ACK == "ok, noted"
<BenC> cr3: but we can discuss this more through email
<cr3> BenC: the problem is that not all systems necessarily have a test run each day, and some systems might have multiple runs the same day. the problem is that when you display multiple systems at once, it doesn't always make sense to have columns per date but perhaps per build or milestone might make sense.
<cr3> BenC: or phone
<BenC> cjwatson: There are some things that need to be contended with from userspace....one of the main ones is alsa userspace and pulseaudio to get the benefits of 1.0.17 alsa drivers
<cr3> per build or per milestone would be awesome actually, I could finally determine which systems have been neglected!
<BenC> cjwatson: it's not required mind you, but the benefits will be lost without syncing those
<cr3> BenC: actually, I think I have a good idea for the report now. I'll build something this week and ping you when done
<devfil_> hi to all, there is a chance to include compcache (http://code.google.com/p/compcache/) to ubuntu kernel? it seems to be good (but I don't know nothing about how a kernel work, so at your choice :))
<BenC> cr3: great thanks
<BenC> devfil_: already there, thanks
<BenC> cjwatson: do you forsee any issues in syncing alsa/pulseaudio?
<devfil_> BenC: in what kernel version?
<BenC> devfil_: intrepid
<devfil_> BenC: wow, really good thing :)
<shenki> another reason to not run .26, no more compat wireless backports: http://marc.info/?l=linux-wireless&m=121977672215224&w=2
<BenC> shenki: nice point, but sucks for hardy :/
<BenC> rtg: you can add that to your reasons for trying to get 2.6.27 into hardy though :)
<shenki> yeah, poor hardy. no 80211n for you
<pgraner> BenC: rtg's proposal look more attractive huh?
<lukehasnoname> Hardy doesn't have wireless N support?
<BenC> pgraner: definitely
<lukehasnoname> you learn something every day
 * BenC wonders if cjwatson caught the underground home already
<shenki> lukehasnoname: not with intel atleast
<BenC> lukehasnoname: it's supports 11n chipsets, but not 11n itself
<cjwatson> BenC: I'm at home
<BenC> cjwatson: ah :)
<lukehasnoname> :( Well then... looks like I have one more reason to move to Intrepid
<cjwatson> BenC: I believe new pulseaudio still needs a bit of TLC before we add it, though folks in the know seem generally keen
<cjwatson> 00:43 <TheMuso> As now 2.6.27 is in/going into the archive, I now have to get alsa 1.0.17 in before FF.
<cjwatson> 00:49 <cjwatson> TheMuso: I don't think 2.6.27 is settled yet
<cjwatson> 00:49 <TheMuso> cjwatson: oh ok.
<cjwatson> 00:51 <TheMuso> then I'll hold off on my uploads then...
<cjwatson> 00:54 <cjwatson> hmm, though it does look like linux is at 2.6.27 now
<cjwatson> 00:54 <cjwatson> but the discussion with mdz on ubuntu-devel didn't seem to reach a clear conclusion
<cjwatson> 00:54 <cjwatson> I'd say put the alsa (and pulseaudio?) packages in a PPA for now so that we can try them out with 2.6.27
<BenC> cjwatson: I noticed before we did this there were a lot of complaints about not having 1.017 alsa so that pulseaudio could be updated to fix a lot of bugs
<cjwatson> 00:54 <TheMuso> Yeah I gathered. I'll wait.
<cjwatson> 00:55 <TheMuso> Yep I'll do that once my dmraid work is done.
<BenC> cjwatson: It's important to note that even if we revert back to 2.6.26, unless the regressions are because of alsa 1.0.17, we'll be moving 2.6.26 to alsa-1.0.17 anyway
<BenC> cjwatson: so moving to new alsa userspace and pulseaudio should be done regardless
<cjwatson> how intrusive is that?
<BenC> cjwatson: we'll be taking 2.6.27's entire sound/ and include/sound/ directories into 2.6.26
<cjwatson> it's reassuring that we wouldn't have to roll back alsa, since rolling back libraries is always fraught with pain
<BenC> cjwatson: that was our plan before moving to 2.6.26 anyway
<BenC> *2.6.27
<pgraner> BenC: Can you summarize where we are for the record with AI's
<BenC> cjwatson: I went to the trouble of doing this before we switched to 2.6.27, and the compile and build of it went fine
<BenC> pgraner: AI's?
<pgraner> BenC: Action Items
<BenC> ACTION: TheMuso: move to alsa 1.0.17, new pulseaudio
<BenC> ACTION: BenC: summarize known regressions in 2.6.27/2.6.26 move
<BenC> ACTION: cr3: Setup call/email thread with BenC and pgraner to discuss cert testing and reporting between alpha4/alpha5
<smb_tp> On email cc: kernel-team?
<pgraner> smb_tp: good point
<BenC> essentially, if there are regressions in 1.0.17 alsa, we will have to work to fix them, because reverting to 2.6.26 will cause more pain
<BenC> pgraner: that's probably worth noting on the plan
<BenC> which shouldn't be much trouble because we have all kinds of hardware to reproduce and fix bugs in alsa (IOW, snd-hda)
<pgraner> BenC: Have you talked to davej at Fedora to see where they currently sit with 2.6.27 and see if we could attack different problems so we don't duplicate effort?
<BenC> pgraner: No, but that's a good idea...opensuse and fedora are both going with 2.6.27, so would be good to coordinate
<pgraner> BenC: do yo know davej? If not I could do an into for you
<BenC> ACTION: BenC to contact opensuse and fedora kernel devs to improve efforts
<BenC> pgraner: I believe davej introduced himself quite rudely on my blog :)
<cr3> pgraner: invitation sent and follow up email
<cr3> BenC: ^^^ copied you to give an idea of my report
<BenC> but I may be thinking of another dave*
<cr3> you can both expect a ping from me this week
<BenC> cr3: thanks
<pgraner> pgraner: I'll send an into email, and no your correct same davej
<pgraner> s/pgraner/BenC/
 * pgraner needs food
<BenC> pgraner: I knew it was only a matter of time before this job drove you mad
 * pgraner is talking to myslef
<BenC> pgraner: file an expense report for the psych visits and meds :)
<pgraner> Has everyone read the page and agree in principal to the plan? Do we need to tweak dates?
<pgraner> BenC: I can see mdz looking at the now... hehe
<ogasawara> pgraner: we might want to change the first call for testing date - it'll likely happen before the 2nd
<BenC> Yeah, I plan sending out a CFT today as a matter of fact
<pgraner> ogasawara: just edit and set when you think is appropriate 
<BenC> to -devel-announce, -devel and blog
<pgraner> BenC: Coordinate that with ogasawara so we don't send multiple msgs
<lukehasnoname> what's CFT?
<pgraner> lukehasnoname: Call For Testing
<lukehasnoname> thanks.
<ogasawara> BenC: I'll wait for the announcement to hit the ml, then spam the bug report
<BenC> ogasawara: Ok
<zul> pgraner: yep read it
<BenC> ACTION: BenC to send out CFT
<BenC> ACTION: ogasawara to follow up with bug report requests to update to 2.6.27-1 and test
<pgraner> BenC: Also grab this log and link to the page as well for background and reference
<BenC> ACTION: BenC to grab IRC log and link wiki plan to it
<pgraner> BenC: I have to jump off, I'll check to log and will circle back with you in and hour or so.
<BenC> pgraner: Ok, I think we are pretty much done
<BenC> Anyone have anything to add?
<zul> what about pending patches for 2.6.27?
<BenC> zul: we'll try to get those in before alpha5...I want to try to keep the tree is pristine as possible though so we don't mix regressions we introduced with ones that came from external patching
<BenC> I'd hate to revert to 2.6.26 just because a xen64 patch fubar'd everything :)
<zul> BenC: heh it should only affect xen when its enabled
<zul> but thats fine
<BenC> Ok, then let's call this done, and get to work :)
<ubunubi> is compiling the kernel from linux-source package broken? every machine I've tried it on errors with *** No rule to make target `arch/x86/kernel/asm-offsets.c', needed by `arch/x86/kernel/asm-offsets.s'.  Stop.
<rtg> ubunubi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelMaintenance
<ubunubi> rtg: why is the linux-source package still put in the repos if it's no longer maintained for building kernels?
<rtg> ubunubi: if course it is maintained. in fact, its generated from the sources in the git repo. Once you have 'apt-get source ...' then run 'debuild -b' to generate the binary packages.
<rtg> alternatively, chewckout the sources using git, then build the same way.
<ubunubi> rtg: sorry i meant kernel-package
<ubunubi> rtg: i just want to recompile my current (2.6.24-19-generic) with PAE enabled. all the guides I can find online are using (apprently the old fakeroot make-kpkg way)
<rtg> ubunubi: now that I couldn't tell you. I've never used kernel-package.
<ubunubi> rtg: do you know of a decent tutorial using your method, for compiling with pae? all kernel compiling howto's are super old (7.10 and older)
<mdz> BenC,pgraner: I just got off my last call of the day. what did I miss?
<rtg> ubunubi: I beg to differ. the instructions in  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelMaintenance are current as of 2.6.26
<ubunubi> rtg: that's hardly a tutortial. doesn't show how to adjust any individual build options etc, like enabling/disabling custom options (like pae) ...like  make menuconfig did for the old method
<rtg> ubunubi: try 'debian/rules editconfigs'
<ubunubi> rtg: k thanks will give it a try
<BenC> mdz: I'll have a log posted soon
<BenC> mdz: we have a complete plan in place with some action items...cr3 and cjwatson were in the meeting
<BenC> mdz: rookery:~bcollins/kernel-team-irc-log.txt if you want a quick look
<BenC> mdz: you can "grep ACTION" as well
<mdz> BenC: thanks, will review
<tormod> benc, I think our beloved prism2 drivers need some patching for 2.6.27
<BenC> tormod: they seem to compile fine...is there a runtime problem?
<tormod> BenC:  I haven't tested, but this is in upstream git: http://git.shaftnet.org/git/gitweb.cgi?p=linux-wlan-ng.git;a=commitdiff;h=0b9426b9e7bfdd838b1f0a3e2a4ed8a8fc95ebf7
<tormod> and this: http://lists.linux-wlan.com/pipermail/linux-wlan-devel/2008-August/003861.html
<tormod> BenC: I can test it if I get some i386 builds but I guess it will take some time before it's out?
<BenC> tormod: I already have that done in our tree (else it wouldn't have compiled :)
<tormod> BenC: good. you updated BOM then? :)
<BenC> tormod: doubtful, but I did update the commit log
<tormod> BenC: I can not see that from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-intrepid.git;a=history;f=ubuntu/misc/wireless;hb=HEAD ?
<BenC> tormod: it's not a separate commit...check the actual code, it's there
<laga> BenC: can i pretty please get a status update on aufs?
<BenC> laga: basically while moving to 2.6.27 I don't want to introduce anything yet that wasn't in the last 2.6.26 upload so we can more easily track regressions
<BenC> laga: once alpha5 is out I'll include your aufs update
<laga> BenC: thanks. consider yourself hugged. 
<tormod> BenC: I am just nitpicking about this because last time we updated the drivers from upstream it was not clear that the Ubuntu code had some needed changes of its own. And this commit log looks like a copy of an older commit although you changed a few things... But as long as you keep track of it yourself, it's not my business :)
<BenC> tormod: I should have updated the BOM...I'll make sure to add the notes in later
<BenC> laga: consider yourself thanked for doing the work :)
 * BenC => rebooting
<nixternal> ok kernel freaks, gotta a good one for you...found it once via google weeks back, but now I can't
<nixternal> setting up hot-swap (SATA) on a server I have
<nixternal> current setup is /dev/sda /dev/sdb /dev/sdc /dev/sdd
<nixternal> if I pull out /dev/sdc the kernel does what it is supposed to do and performs a check every 5 seconds for drive insertion
<nixternal> so, if I insert the same drive or a new drive back in the same slot, it doesn't come back as /dev/sdc, it comes back as /dev/sde
<nixternal> 2.6.24 kernel
<nixternal> I thought I read about a fix somewhere a few months ago, but I do not remember
<CarlFK> trying to install .27 - ﻿"nvidia (177.68): Installing module.  Kernel source for 2.6.27-1-generic not installed.  Cannot install this module. [fail]"  http://dpaste.com/74302/
<CarlFK> should I file that on lp?
<CarlFK> how do I turn off # defoptions=quiet splash 
<CarlFK> I tried ##, and I get "file has been modifed... [x] use maintiners version  [ ]merge?  [ ]leave alone.." which seems to revert it back to one #
<pwnguin> its a config file
<pwnguin> debconf will notice it's been changed when upgrades, and notifies you
<CarlFK> pwnguin: so how should I answer the "what you want to do?" 
<pwnguin> not sure
<pwnguin> I'd do a merge
<CarlFK> ill try that next time 
<pwnguin> but that means you'd have to know whether changes are relevant
<cr3> lspci question: why does lspci -vvv return nvidiafb as value for Kernel modules whereas this value does not appear in lsmod nor in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-08-28
<lukehasnoname> Has anyone read "Understanding the Linux Kernel, 3e"?
<lukehasnoname> 144 minuts without response
<lukehasnoname> *minutes
<soren> I have.
<soren> WEll, most of it.
<lukehasnoname> useful?
<soren> Erm... that's a lie actually. Glancing that the index, I've probably read about half.
<soren> Very.
<soren> I highly recommend it.
<lukehasnoname> *goes to amazon*
<lukehasnoname> I'm in a "intro to data communications" class; the students all have to install Ubuntu to a live CD. I had to explain to the teacher why there's a "duck" (heron) on the desktop. OH, and she's running FC6 for a server o_o
<pwnguin> heh
<pwnguin> my uni LUG had an email asking for help with FC1
<TheMuso> /c
<shenki> 2.6.27-1-generic is rebooting upon resume for me :(
<shenki> i was running an upstream .27-rc4, 1941246dd98089dd637f44d3bd4f6cc1c61aa9e4, and it resumes fine
<shenki> amd64, thinkpad x300
<shenki> any suggestions for how to collect logs would be welcome
<gaspa> ﻿﻿hi, hardy-updates has ﻿virtualbox-ose-modules-2.6.24-20-generic, but not the associated kernel. is that only a glitch?
<abogani> gaspa: VirtualBox maintainer error, i suppose.
<abogani> I think that he'll fix it soon with .21
<gaspa> abogani: i meant : there's no project to put in -updates linux-image 2.6.24-20...
<gaspa> if so, the solution is: just wait.
<abogani> No .20 is supersede. We are just bumped to .22 into Hardy git archive... in any case wait seems the best option :-)
<gaspa> abogani: ok, but -updates repositories are broken.
<siretart> could someone please triage bug #261590? i feel that it is rather critical, but don't want to triage my own bugs
<pwnguin> siretart: you could try #ubuntu-laptop and their mailing list, but it's basically fallen apart
<pwnguin> (there might be a thinkpad channel)
<mjg59> siretart: Thinkpads don't export fans via acpi
<mjg59> It's notabug
<mjg59> There's a thermal issue on Thinkpads that's been fixed upstream
<pwnguin> alternatively, just spam keywords till mjg notices
<siretart> mjg59: err, did this change from hardy?
<mjg59> siretart: No
<siretart> mjg59: what is today's way of controlling fans on thinkpads?
<mjg59> thinkpad-acpi will do it if you ask to it really hard
<siretart> so no way of controlling it somehow interactively?
<mjg59> Only using thinkpad-acpi
<siretart> I thought of echo'ing stuff to /proc 
<siretart> mjg59: with 'asking it really hard' do you mean the option 'fan_control=1'?
<mjg59> siretart: Yeah
<shenki> siretart: the fun happens in /proc/acpi/ibm
<shenki> siretart: https://launchpad.net/tp-fan is handy too
<mjg59> Bear in mind that the X60 handles high temperatures by slowing down the CPU in firmware
<mjg59> That's what was broken at various points
<shenki> mjg59: do you know what this message is about:
<shenki> "thinkpad_acpi: setting the hotkey mask to 0x00ffffff is likely not the best way to go about it"
<mjg59> Yes, with recent thinkpad_acpis userspace shouldn't be setting hotkey_mask
<shenki> mjg59: where could that be getting set?
<mjg59> /etc/modprobe.d somewhere?
<siretart> mjg59: thanks for the information! I'll update the bug
<_MMA_> ﻿Does this deserve a bug report? http://mma.users.ubuntustudio.org/vbox.png It's using the latest on-disk image -generic kernel.
<siretart> shenki: that would be bug LP #256887
<shenki> siretart: thanks,i just found it myself too
<shenki> stgraber: heh, we added the same comment. you bet me by 49 seconds.
<siretart> :)
<tjaalton> shenki: it's hotkey-setup, I'll fix it
<mjg59> Remember that just removing the file from the package won't fix it, since it's a conffile
<siretart> shenki: TBH, I'm a bit hesitant to add a /etc/modprobe.d/thinkpad_acpi.modprobe. what happens if 2 files define options for the same module?
<shenki> siretart: mmm, hotkey setup would run after the modprobe, so it would over write modprobe's settings
<tjaalton> mjg59: it's echo'ed during init, so just removing that part should do, right?
<mjg59> Yeah
<mjg59> Oh, of course, it's part of the init script
<tjaalton> yep
<shenki> the docs suggest setting it to /sys/devices/platform/thinkpad_acpi/hotkey_recommended_mask
<siretart> cat /sys/devices/platform/thinkpad_acpi/hotkey_recommended_mask > /sys/devices/platform/thinkpad_acpi/hotkey_mask
<shenki> indeed.
<siretart> but that's something the module could it itself. if it doesn't do that already
<shenki> later on, it talks about not messing with defaults for the backlight control when one has acpi video
<shenki> "For Lenovo models *with* ACPI backlight control"
<shenki> siretart: have you attempted resuming from suspend with .27?
<siretart> shenki: suspend works on my X60s, I haven't tried hibernate yet, though.
<siretart> resume btw as well
<tjaalton> I wonder if that breaks my screen not resuming from powersave-mode
<tjaalton> with .24 it's ok
<shenki> my x300 was rebooting (instead of resuming) with .27-1-generic, but resumes fine with upstream ~rc4
<mjg59> shenki: Known bug in ftrace
<shenki> mjg59: thanks
<shenki> ah, and there's the fix. ftrace: disable tracing for hibernation. cool
<mjg59> There's another one for suspend to ram
<shenki> noticed that. figured i was talking to myself enough. don't need to correct myself too
<tjaalton> siretart: I'v tried commenting out that stuff from the initscript, and now hotkey_mask is the same as hotkey_recommended_mask
<tjaalton> ok, so my laptop screen really doesn't want to resume frome the powersaving mode
<tjaalton> intel
<tjaalton> need to reboot to get it back
<siretart> tjaalton: so let's claim that setting the hotkey mask was an quirk that is not necessary anymore with current thinkpad_acpi, and we should remove it completely from hotkey-setup
<tjaalton> siretart: indeed
<siretart> tjaalton: does your ThinkVantage button do something useful? It doesn't for me since (and including) hardy
<tjaalton> nope
* BenC changed the topic of #ubuntu-kernel to: Ubuntu kernel development discussion ONLY | Kernel Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam | Latest kernel upload: 2.6.27-2.3 (based on 2.6.27-rc4-git) |  Latest news: Moved to 2.6.27 kernel for Intrepid/8.10. | Next meeting: Aug 27, 16:00 UTC | Kernel Team machine: http://kernel.ubuntu.com
* BenC changed the topic of #ubuntu-kernel to: Ubuntu kernel development discussion ONLY | Kernel Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam | Latest kernel upload: 2.6.27-2.3 (based on 2.6.27-rc4-git) |  Latest news: Moved to 2.6.27 kernel for Intrepid/8.10. | Next meeting: Sept 2, 16:00 UTC | Kernel Team machine: http://kernel.ubuntu.com
<cjwatson> 2.6.27 seems to have cleared up the intermittent usplash misrenderings for me
<BenC> cjwatson: ogasawara said the bug showed others claiming the same
<cjwatson> wl driver seems to work, though curiously b43 is still loaded
<BenC> cjwatson: does jockey do anything to divert conflicting open/closed drivers?
<cjwatson> no idea
<cjwatson> wl is still closed from its point of view anyway
<cjwatson> it's in linux-restricted-modules and listed in the jockey UI
<BenC> cjwatson: I notice alsa-utils 1.0.17 was uploaded
<BenC> that was fast
<cjwatson> yeah, Luke squeezed it in under the freeze last night
<cjwatson> sound still works for me at any rate
<BenC> freeze?
<CarlFK> .27 - ﻿I now ﻿have both ath5k and ath_pci loaded at the same time, which I think is bad - should I file a bug in lp?
<BenC> CarlFK: Disable ath_pci by either uninstalling linux-restricted-modules or using "Hardware Drivers" control panel
 * BenC => reboot
<CarlFK> is there some way to redirect kernel boot output to usb?  (laptop has no serial ports) 
<CarlFK> booting .27 - it pauses at various places, like right now at "[3.11...] SCSI subsystem initialized" - been there for over 1 min.  If I hit any key (spacebar) it will continue, then pause somewhere else.  
<CarlFK> this seems very odd.
<CarlFK> didn't touch it - crash - [174...] stack dump.  
<smb_tp> CarlFK, Just a wild guess. Might try clocksource=jiffies (won't probably help with the crash, but there had been cases where it helped with pauses)
<CarlFK> smb_tp: http://dev.personnelware.com/carl/a/pics/P1010005.JPG  pic of screen with "BUG: soft lockup - CPU#1 stuck for 160s! [swapper:0]"
<CarlFK> smb_tp: guessing you are the smb that gave me http://people.ubuntu.com/~smb/bug254668 (same box, .27 kernel) 
<smb_tp> CarlFK, Was that with the clocksource option or just the crash you mentrioned before
<smb_tp> Yes, I am
<CarlFK> hi
<smb_tp> Hi
<CarlFK> no ﻿clocksource
<smb_tp> That one looks like somewhere in the usb code
<CarlFK> here is it before the dump  http://dev.personnelware.com/carl/a/pics/P1010004.JPG
<CarlFK> http://dev.personnelware.com/carl/a/pics/P1010003.JPG  same thing, better focus 
<smb_tp> Yeah somewhere setting up the usb controller. The crash place is a bit strange in delay(). Hm... 
<CarlFK>  http://dev.personnelware.com/carl/a/pics/P1010006.JPG "CPU1 stuck for 98s! [udevd:2033]"
<CarlFK> let me know if you want me to open a lp tickit and  post these 
<smb_tp> CarlFK, Yes, I just have a quick look into the code. Could you probably try the clocksource option meanwhile
<smb_tp> ?
<CarlFK> sure
<cjwatson> 18:48 <cjwatson> yeah, Luke squeezed it in under the freeze last night
<cjwatson> 18:49 <BenC> freeze?
<cjwatson> oops, Ben left already
<cjwatson> was going to remind him of this little thing called feature freeze ;-)
<smb_tp> cjwatson, Probably he just forgot it was so close. :)
<CarlFK> smb_tp: ﻿clocksource=jiffies - now it is stuck on "setting the system clock"
<CarlFK> space/enter/type - shows up on console, doesn't un-pause it.  power button, nothing.
<CarlFK> hit the "special dvd" button (hp laptop thing) - console shows "[11.8...] atkbd.c: unknown key released..." so it isn't froze just stuck 
<smb_tp> CarlFK, Very strange. Something somewhere in the timers region. I'd say file a bug for 2.6.27 and probably include dmidecode data so its clear what system this is. At the moment, does SYSRQ-t print something? 
<smb_tp> CarlFK, Since the oops happened in delay_tsc you might also try "notsc" to see whether that changes things.
<CarlFK> k - I rebooted, and this time is slightly different: http://dev.personnelware.com/carl/a/pics/P1010009.JPG
<CarlFK> hitting sysrq puts ^\ on the screen
<CarlFK> what is ﻿SYSRQ-t ?  (trying to cord it just does ^\t )
<smb_tp> CarlFK, Alt+Print+t
<CarlFK> oh great - it fixed itself 
<smb_tp> CarlFK, Just by waiting or after another boot
<CarlFK> another boot - with clocksource=jiffies - which would hang till I power cycled it 
<smb_tp> CarlFK, this really feels like timing/timer stuff. But I can't place it.
<CarlFK> hmm - sudo apt-get upgrade "The following packages have been kept back:   hal libsmbios-bin ubuntu-minimal"
<CarlFK> should I install those?  
<smb_tp> CarlFK, I don't think they have some impact that early but it might be better to have a clean installation
<smb_tp> CarlFK, well probably hal might
<smb_tp> CarlFK, In any case, you should probably try the "notsc" option (instead of clocksource) and create a bug so this documented
<smb_tp> CarlFK, I have to leave now, sorry
<CarlFK> no prob
<smb_tp> CarlFK, I uploaded another kernel to debug the other problem (it will still hang but prints more). But I did not have time to run it here, so you might want to wait or try it
<CarlFK> smb_tp: bug report against .27 kernel ?
<smb_tp> The crash yes
<CarlFK> ill give it a shot - not like it will catch my box on fire :)
<smb_tp> CarlFK, No rather more hanging :)
<CarlFK> huh - hitting Alt causes a register dump
<CarlFK> you better get going :)
<smb_tp> CarlFK, Yeah, I better do... :)
 * smb_tp runs
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-08-29
<CarlFK> hmm, debug output overflowed the dmesg buffer - is there a kernel parameter to increase it?
<emma> How many herbs and spices are there again?
<mjg59> Eight.
<risman> i want compile gcc 2.95.3 but i cant compile on ubuntu 6.10
<mdz> how should regressions in 2.6.27 be marked in Launchpad?
<ogasawara> mdz: I'd been tagging them 'regression-2.6.27'
<mdz> ogasawara: eek, what are you doing awake?
<rihs_> anyone here who knows about framebuffers and virtualterminal resolution?
<smb_tp> cking, Good catch fixing the paravirt stuff! :)
<cking> smb_tp: thanks - it wasn't the most obvious bug to corner :-)
<smb_tp> cking, No, hat irq_disable in poke_early seemed to be the least intruding part. I'd rather suspected sync_cores... 
<cking> I suspected some weird caching problem on the text segment too. the fix seems stable - I was able to build intrepid inside a virtual box running 2.6.27
<smb_tp> cking, something odd in any case. But the code for those paravirt replacements isn't obvious either
<cking> smb_tp: the whole paravirt code is really a black art - it's very indirect - fortunately I found a paragraph in a pdf that helped me figure out what was going at the lower-level 
 * cking needs a coffee
<CarlFK> smb - g'morning 
<CarlFK> you see my note about dmesg buffer overflow
 * Ng curious if anyone else is seeing bug 262600
<smb_tp> CarlFK, Hi, yes. But it is good to have that point where it stops. It is scanning the ACPI namespace when it gets interrupted by the EC GPE. That is some information
<CarlFK> i was hoping for that 
<smb_tp> CarlFK, One Idea, probably it works when you press ALT+print+t at that moment. But then better take the previous version of the debug kernel. That prints less noise around.
<CarlFK> smb_tp:  did you want me to boot linux-image-2.6.26-5-generic_2.6.26-5.13ecdbg_i386.deb ?
<smb_tp> CarlFK, Yes correct. 
<smb_tp> CarlFK, As sysrq+t prints all task, this is already noisy enough. Better get that alone in the dmesg.
<cjwatson> linux-restricted-modules 2.6.27-2 accepted, FYI
<cjwatson> BenC: ^-
<BenC> cjwatson: thanks
<cjwatson> I'm upgrading d-i now
<BenC> cjwatson: linux-meta uploaded
<cjwatson> thanks
<CarlFK> smb_tp: any special kernel params?
<smb_tp> CarlFK, No, this time just wait for the hang and try the magic key
<CarlFK> on this hp laptop:  Fn + sysrq - nothing.  whats the Alt-T thing?  
<cjwatson> alt+print == sysrq
<smb_tp> CarlFK, Normally a combinaten of alt+print
<cjwatson> sysrq won't do anything on its own though; you need the extra letter (t in this case) as well
<smb_tp> CarlFK, and while pressing those two add the 't' key (needs a lot of fingers)
<CarlFK> print is prtSc, which needs an Fn too 
<smb_tp> CarlFK, You might try to get the right combination by trying 's' instead of 't' when the combination is right the console shows something like emergency sync
<CarlFK> smb_tp: even with a usb keyboard (so a dedicated PrintScr/SysRq key) nothing 
<smb_tp> CarlFK, Sorry if thats a lame question: You hold first alt then (while holding that) press print and while holding both of then press s or t?
<CarlFK> smb_tp: yes, and every other permutation I can think of 
<CarlFK> numlock does not toggle the light
<smb_tp> CarlFK, Hm, probably too early in the boot. :(
<smb_tp> CarlFK, So it requires resorting to more debugging. Looking at the code of the function that prints "non-query interrupt..." hard to get blocked. Not sure how or where the scan gets hold up but I will try to put together code that does not print too much...
<smb_tp_> ls
<Xan3> hi
<Xan3> i have a problem with last kernel in intrepid
<Xan3> 27-2....  the problem with 27-2 it's already reported?
<cjwatson> Xan3: you might need to actually say which problem
<Xan3> simply with 27-2 right afterwards grup kernel crash with no error
<Xan3> with 27-1 i have no problem
<mdz> pgraner,BenC: is there anything more I can add to bug 262539?  I won't have local access to the machine over the weekend
<pgraner> mdz: not that I can think of. BenC would know better
<BenC> mdz: if removing lrm fixes it would be a good data point
<mdz> BenC: linux depends on lrm
<mdz> but I will try to do a test before I go
<mdz> disabling the init script would presumably be sufficient
<mdz> BenC: does the trace mean anything to you?
<CarlFK> how is apt-get linux-image-... and /boot/grub/menu.lst  update-grub options like # defoptions=vga=791 spozed to work?  I keep getting:
<CarlFK> " A new version of /boot/grub/menu.lst is available, but the version  installed currently has been locally modified." and lots of options
<smb_tp_> CarlFK, It seems a bit like pulling in grub itself. But I am not sure. You might want to keep the locally installed version...
<CarlFK> install whackes my options, keep keeps it (no update for new kernel), merge errors, show/show/show shows...
<CarlFK> glad I am not the only one that isn't sure what to do :)
<smb_tp_> CarlFK, Somehow it seems to be new in the latest packages but I am not sure where exactly it gets triggered.
<mdz> BenC: updated bug 262539 with analysis; I found the problem
<mdz> though there is still some mystery
<CarlFK> um, .27-2 blanks my screen, -1 did not.
<CarlFK> oh wait... never mind.  different vga option 
<smb> CarlFK, I put up another debug kernel for you to my peoples page, I you could give that a try and add the output to the report...
<BenC> mdz: that's enough to fix it...not sure I want to figure out why it didn't fail before...thanks
<thekorn> hi, I've got a question about bug 261098
<thekorn> ogasawara asked me to test the latest kernel on intrepid there
<lukehasnoname> bug #261098
<lukehasnoname> hm
<thekorn> the messages described tthere are gone, but replaced by other ones
<thekorn> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/261098
<fabbione> BenC: ping?
<BenC> fabbione: yo
<fabbione> BenC: hey man.. did you get my pull request?
<fabbione> i prepared a tree for gfs1
<fabbione> for .27
<BenC> fabbione: right, I'm going to pull it for next upload
<thekorn> I would like to know if they are related, or totally different
<fabbione> I might have a fix for fs/dlm that is scheduled for .28 but nice to have for .27. Not sure it will make it for .27 bug fixes.
<fabbione> BenC: ok cool. what about ports?
<fabbione> BenC: you said you were going to do it...
<thekorn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/41636/ has the new messages
<Ng> ehh, 2.6.27 kills some intel eth firmwares
<fabbione> hey Ng 
<Ng> theres a thread about it on the linux-kernel ml and its one of the listed regressions on the kernel bugzilla
<Ng> hey fabio
<fabbione> Ng: are for fw for wireless i guess....
<fabbione> or wired stuff too?
<Ng> just wired
<fabbione> eeekkk
<BenC> Ng: I saw that, but we are using e1000e from Intel's sf, not the kernel one
<BenC> Ng: unless it affects other than e1000e?
<Ng> benc: well it happened to my one with intrepid
<Ng> neither .27 or .24 pass the checksum, even ater hard power off
<fabbione> oh that bug.. 
<BenC> Ng: so it corrupted it on the device?!
<Ng> seems that way
<fabbione> Ng: i assume a .26 kernel work?
<Ng> not tried it, but until i make a dos disk and reflash iy, nothing will work with it afaics
<Ng> i think it did work for a bit with .27, but i wasnt paying much attention to NM until after it happened
<Ng> s'been fine with .24 for months
<CarlFK> smb_tp: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/254668 
<smb_tp> CarlFK, Ah ok. Thanks.
<smb_tp> CarlFK, Very interesting. Ok, back to the code
<CarlFK> smb_tp: there are 2 ways for me to get past it: power button or plugging in power to laptop 
<smb_tp> CarlFK, Both seems to generate events from/for the embedded controller.
<smb_tp> CarlFK, Interestingly it waits just before returning from that handler...
<smb_tp> CarlFK, Ok, I guess I have a trace... But it might need a bit of time
<Ng> well that didn't go so well, after getting dos booted and running intel's proboot tool to try and restore the NIC, it's now entirely disappeared from the PCI bus
<Ng> so I suspect I won't be able to do much testing ;)
<Nafallo> Ng: FAIL!?
<Ng> very very fail
<Ng> unless some kind of miracle happens, my thinkpad will be heading off for a service next week ;(
<Nafallo> Ng: haz spare laptop?
<Ng> yep, I'll rob my old X40 off my gf ;)
<mjg59> Ng: Yeah, that'll allegedly happen if the eeprom is sufficiently funted
<mjg59> Ng: Getting increasingly unimpressed with Intel's networking support
<Ng> mjg59: it's pretty worrying their their own stable driver release did this. I get a weird oops which seems to relate to drm, so maybe that's screwing with other things, but even that's their code aiui
<Ng> mjg59: so if the thing won't enumerate on the PCI bus, this is a repair job, right? ;)
<mjg59> Ng: probably, yeah. Though they'll probably want you to boot Windows.
<Ng> ugh, I'd need to buy restore media from them for that. I did mail Jesse Brandeburg and he thinks the NVM is actually part of the main system BIOS and so it may be restorable
<Ng> but I did put the latest lenovo bios on this evening, to no avail
<Ng> he's also "relatively sure" it's not a driver bug
<Ng> yeah all of the publically available bios updates for this are the same size, so I'm not sure they've actually got the full BIOS (which may be up to 4MB, I'm told) and thus the LAN bit
<CarlFK> smb_tp: " It would make a little bit more sense if the pause would be one message later."
<CarlFK> any chance there is a line buffer?
<CarlFK> like the fprintf happens, but no \n, then the hang, then the next fprintf does a \n which flushes the buffer and it is displayed 
<smb_tp> CarlFK, Could be
<CarlFK> i just booted with both hpet=disable and highres=off - same hang.  want me to post the log?
<smb_tp> No, enough to know it doesn't change anything
<smb_tp> I really suspect msleep there. I replaced that by udelay and put some messages around it. The kernel currently comiles
<CarlFK> k - i'll watch for it
<smb_tp> CarlFK, Thanks, shouldn't take too long. Its already packaging but that old workhorse of mine takes a bit... ;-)
<smb_tp> CarlFK, Ok, number 4 is there
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-08-30
<CarlFK> rebooting...
<CarlFK> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/254668
<smb_tp> CarlFK, Look like only a partial success. :-/
<CarlFK> smb_tp: I am pretty sure i see something printed to the console when I hit the power button that does not shouw up in dmesg
<CarlFK> I am hooking up a camcorder....
<smb_tp> CarlFK, At least it went over the part it hang before. So it might be something with msleep which uses a softirq afaik.
<smb_tp> CarlFK, The timestamps are also a bit out of order around that udelay printks, but more or less it goes as expected
 * smb_tp goes down for reboot
<Kano> hi, where is the source(tar+dsc+diff) for 2.6.26-5-generic
<Kano> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/
<Kano> precompiled it is there but no sources
<wgrant> Kano: It's likely because nobody has been through NBS lately. The source has been superseded by 2.6.27, but the binaries will remain until an archive admin removes them.
<wgrant> If for some reason you really do want the old sources, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/2.6.26-5.17 should help.
<Kano> yes i need am, thanks
<Kano> some drivers dont like 2.6.27 yet
<asfak> My nvidia pc requires 71.86 driver. but installation of this driver fails  miserably in kubu intrepid alpha4. i don't know who is at fault. xorg, kernel, un updated driver or alpha distro ? Am i in right channel now to complain ?
<tseliot> asfak: driver 71.xx doesn't work with the new xserver yet
<asfak> ok
<asfak> why intrepid has old 71.86.04 driver in repo when newer 71.86.06 available ?
#ubuntu-kernel 2008-08-31
<risman> i want config uboot for i386. sc520_spunk or sc520_cdp. how do i understand?
<bullgard4> Where can I find the associated sourcecode for /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/kernel/drivers/char/nvram.ko? 
<bullgard4> [solved]
<Xan3> i cant run using 2.6.27-2 but all works fine with 2.6.27-1, it's normal?
<Xan3> ??
<syldeb35> Une partie de messagerie musicale a été demandée. Veuillez cliquer sur l'icône MM pour l'accepter.
<sectech> I am sure that this has already been discussed many times before... but the bug with kernel 2.6.24-21-generic (in generates a kernel panic when suspending to ram), how is this going to be addressed for hardy users?  2.6.27 fixes the problem, but as far as I know the general hardy user won't get that kernel
<ln-> let me guess: it won't be addressed.
<sectech> ln-,  it might... they obviously found the problem to fix it in 2.6.27...  
<sectech> depending on how easy the fix was it could be applied to 2.6.24
<ln-> so?  it doesn't mean they'd backport such a fix to an old release.
<sectech> last time I checked hardy wasn't an old release... it's our current release.
<ln-> even if the fix is only two lines of code.
<sectech> ln-,  are you on the kernel team?
<ln-> current or old, in any case not something yet-to-be-released.
<ln-> sectech: definitely not, and not in any other team either.
<sectech> ok.
<sectech> My point is that it was working on a current release up until an update... then a new kernel release broke it... Although I might know how to get around it, the average ubuntu user wouldn't.
<ln-> sectech: but the fact is that they don't fix non-critical bugs, and that one doesn't sound very critical.
<sectech> a kernel panic doesn't sound critical?
<sectech> ... 
<ln-> no.
<sectech> are you sure your in the right channel?
<ln-> yes.
<sectech> well that explains why your not on the kernel team then... :P
<sectech> as for myself... I am in bug-control...   investigating this issue
<pwnguin> is -21 out of testing?
<sectech> yes
<sectech> I turned off proposed....
<pwnguin> what does apt-cache policy say?
<sectech> hrmm.. no proposed....  I have pretty much everything else though.... just checking my settings again
<pwnguin> all i see is -21 pushed to proposed...
<pwnguin> but im just looking at linux-meta
<sectech> Agh crap...   (and at the same time a sigh of relief)... yeah I have proposed on...
<sectech> heh well....  okay... -21 shouldn't go any further then proposed until that is fixed... quite a lot of people on laptops are having the suspend to ram issue
<sectech> I'll update a few of the bug reports I have saw....
<sectech> well that takes care of that....
<sectech> pwnguin,  where is -21 on the list in terms of it being released anyway?
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-08-24
<devinheitmueller> Hello all.  Quick question about the way Ubuntu has their kernel crashdump setup on Karmic.  I got the crashdump package installed, and I see the /var/crash/linux-image-2.6.31-4-generic.0.crash was generated.  However, I cannot pass this into gdb without the vmlinux file.  As far as I can tell Ubuntu only makes the bzimage available.  Anybody have any idea either how to strip/decompress the bzimage down to the 
<koyunbaba_> hi men
<koyunbaba_> i have a litle problem
<koyunbaba_> i have intalled kernel rt on my ubuntu 9.04
<koyunbaba_> but the temperature increase to 80 °C
<koyunbaba_> and pc often turn off
<koyunbaba_> somebody can solve my problem
<koyunbaba_> ???
<ogra> morning rtg 
<rtg> ogra, *^%&* armel build.
<ogra> yeah
<rtg> ogra, once more...
<ogra> dropping -source isnt such a good idea i think btw
<ogra> people might want to cross compile the armel kernels
<ogra> i dont care about having -headers or -doc as "all" though
<rtg> ogra, then you can knock heads with the archive folks, 'cause they are who are objecting to it
<ogra> objecting ? how ?
<ogra> i dont see even a build attempt for any of the Arch: all packages
<ogra> whom were you talking with, and where ? 
 * ogra wants to ask whats the reason for it 
<rtg> ogra, langasek didn't want to have the  arch independent headers package and then the flavour dependent header package. He may not have been as concerned about the arch independent source package.
<ogra> well, but your former uploads had all these packages and they werent even built
<ogra> i dont see how the archive admins could prevent a package from building
<rtg> ogra, I figured it was just because they weren't even published. How could they _not_ build.
<ogra> no idea, thats what i was wondering
<ogra> slangasek only pointed me to the fact that the dependency wasnt fulfilled, he didnt mention any concerns
<ogra> i'm pretty sure there would have been at least a trace in the qeue if the package had spit them out
<ogra> *queue
<rtg> ogra, well, for now you're gonna get image and headers packages.
<smb> rtg, This sounds like something I should be interested in, while I create the new fsl-imx51 branch for Jaunty... So this should not do a linux-fsl-imx51-source,doc et al?
<ogra> i'm fine with that, but would still like to know why the Arch: all packages arent even attempted to build
<ogra> this seems more like a packaging bug than anything else
<rtg> smb, you definitely don't need a doc package. In your build environment you should create /CurrentlyBuilding in order to fully simulate the buildds
<smb> rtg, I added that. The question is probably not so much what is needed but what is allowed. Certainly the doc is not so much needed. -source and libc-dev maybe are, with libc-dev better not.
<rtg> smb, no libc-dev either
<smb> rtg, ... and you don't seem to produce generic headers either. Is there a good reason for that? I mean this is a 300+ patches diff on top of the generic kernel (at least on Jaunty) which would need config updates even for other archs and we assume we can point to the common headers?
<rtg> smb, no common headers package, it only produces just the one flavours header package, complete will all of the required headers.
<smb> rtg, So the flavours header package contains all the files and not only links? 
<rtg> smb, correct. Steve though tha as long as we only had one flavour, then there was no need for a common headers package
<smb> rtg, OK, that makes somewhat sense. I would think you had to tweak the rules files to make this happen...
<rtg> smb, I think I had to butcher the rules files...
<smb> What I had feared. Alright, then
<rtg> smb, have a look at the Karmic fsl-imx51 branch. the 4 commits after Ubuntu-2.6.31-100.4 is where most of that surgery happened.
<smb> rtg, Yeah, just was about to look there
<rtg> smb, this is from the Marevell Dove build log: 'dpkg-genchanges: arch-specific upload - not including arch-independent packages', so it seems none of the arch independent packages get built, though I'm not sure why.
<smb> rtg, If this is the same as fsl-imx51, are there any independent packages left? I thought there were only doc, source and the common-headers...
<ogra> rtg, all arch: all packages get built on i386 machines
<ogra> there must be a second build log for these 
<ogra> which is apparently missing 
<rtg> smb, libc-dev is also arch independent
<ogra> (which is what i meant before that all Arch: all packages are missing and havent been attempted to build)
<rtg> smb, I ripped _all_ arch independent packages.
<smb> rtg, Right that to and is gone.
<ogra> rtg, StevenK suggested to talk to the soyuz guys
<ogra> they *should* be build
<rtg> ogra, is linux-image and linux-headers sufficient for now?
<smb> rtg, ogra err, if the rules for those are all ripped out???
<ogra> for now it is, but we should a) inspect whats going on there and b) i'd like to have -source back
<ogra> smb, even when they were in the control file they werent built
<ogra> smb, thats my point 
<ogra> and looking at the package i cant really find a reason (package bug) for it ... so its likely to be soyuz fault
<smb> ogra, Ah, ok, so that was for versions where rtg had not nuked all references to those
<ogra> right
<rtg> ogra, if there is time and a need, then I'll come back to these build issues. In the meantime I've several other things to do, and you have what you need.
<ogra> rtg, there is definately a need for the -source package 
<rtg> ogra, not in the near term, and not for any deliverables that I'm aware of
<ogra> i totally dont care about -headers being arch: all or -docs being available at all
<ogra> for our *users* to be able to cross build kernels
<rtg> ogra, then they can start from the git repo
<ogra> its not always all about deliverables in contracts, you know, we have people out there using that stuff :P
<levonshe> Hello guys, simple question - I compared linix-source2.6.30  from unbuntu debian package with vanilla kernel. They differs in many files (not ubuntu tree) although Makefile verson is the same. How it may happen ?? ( ex. linux-2.6.30/arch/x86/include/asm/mmu.h linux-source-2.6.30/arch/x86/include/asm/mmu.h ?) 
<smb> levonshe, The version string in Makefile only tells you the kernel is based on that upstream version. But there are ubuntu specific patches on top
<levonshe> smb, thanks for explanation, Although I think it is very easy to put EXTRAVERSION= patch-ubuntu-XX"  to avoid confusion of newbies  
<ogra> rtg, ogra@dove:~/linux-mvl-dove-2.6.31$ ls ../*.deb
<ogra> ../linux-headers-2.6.31-200_2.6.31-200.4_all.deb         ../linux-image-2.6.31-0-dove_2.6.31-0.1_armel.deb      ../linux-mvl-dove-doc_2.6.31-200.4_all.deb
<ogra> ../linux-headers-2.6.31-200-dove_2.6.31-200.4_armel.deb  ../linux-image-2.6.31-200-dove_2.6.31-200.4_armel.deb  ../linux-mvl-dove-source-2.6.31_2.6.31-200.4_all.deb
<ogra> rtg, thats from a local build, so there is definately something wonky with the archive setup
<rtg> ogra, yep, so I mae the common headers file armel only
<ogra> right, thats fine, my only concern is -source
<ogra> my point is that there is something not correct with the archive and the archive people need to know about it 
<ogra> just hiding it by dropping the package wont help it 
<ogra> (its a good temp. workaround indeed)
<HumpBack> Hello All. Is there any info on how to install a more recent kernel into my 9.04
<HumpBack> I have a sony laptop and some of the keys only work with 2.6.30 and up
<rtg> HumpBack, you can get the Karmic package from the archive and install it directly, though it may cause issues with KMS. http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-2.6.31-6-server_2.6.31-6.26_amd64.deb
<HumpBack> rtg: and probably issues with fglrx
<HumpBack> right?
<rtg> likely
<rtg> there is a kernel command line option to disable KMS, but I can't remember what it is off-hand
<HumpBack> ok thanks anyway
<HumpBack> i'll stick with this one untill 9.10 goes live
<ogra> rtg, 
<ogra> <cprov> ogra: I think you need 'all i386 armel'
<ogra> <cprov> ogra: I'm trying to find a reference, though. It's looks like a broken implementation in soyuz.
<ogra> rtg, according to slangasek we need to build -docs btw
<rtg> ogra, *sigh* - start an LP bug re: docs package. I'll get to it for the next upload. Be sure to explain *why* we need a docs package.
<ogra> rtg, ask slangasek
<ogra> rtg, so discussing further with cprov (i really want that -source package back in some later upload as you can guess by the effort i take) it simply needs to be "Architecture: all i386" in the control file for the packages that are actually Arch: all
<ogra> else there will never be build attempts for them 
<ogra> i'll file a bug for -source, i dont really get slangaseks issue with -doc
<ogra> (i wont bother you with it before A5 anymore so you can take a breath, for now the set of packages should be fine for building images imho)
<zul> how are you suppose to build a deb of the kernel now with the new debian.master infrastructure?
<rtg> zul, run the clean target first
<zul> k
<zul> done
<zul> rtg: is there documentation somewhere?
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-08-25
<crimsun> 2.6.31-7.27-generic breaks cryptsetup (encrypted lvm) - machines fail to mount / and hang forever
<crimsun> 2.6.31-rc7 mainline and 2.6.31-6.26-generic boot fine
<amitk> ogra: is there anything you require before A5 feature freeze from kernel? (Still working on ethernet)
<ogra> amitk, not before A5, no, we can release note the ethernet breakage and recommend USB NICs
<ogra> amitk, btw dove Z0 isnt produced or shipped anymore, people that have a Z0 will recieve a Y0 at some point, i really dont see a reason to even have Z0 supported
 * amitk shrugs. He doesn't have a marvell board
<ogra> heh
<plun> Hello all, can someone take a look...https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/418509
<ubot3`> Malone bug 418509 in linux-meta "[Karmic] Hangs during shutdown" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<NCommander> bjf-afk, it seems to me that initramfs support is currently turned off in the dove kernel (CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD), can you change that for me :-) (I'll file a bug a little later today)
<NCommander> ^- amitk rtg
<rtg> NCommander, patience, bjf-afk should be online soon.
<NCommander> rtg, I was told to ping you and amitk as well
<bjf> NCommander, will git it it first thing this a.m.
<amitk> bjf: heh. pun intended?
<bjf> amitk, nope, finger memory
<bjf> amitk, and I'm not really awake yet
 * amitk wonders if there is an easier way to find all the files that were compiled in the kernel than grokking all the .*.cmd files in a kernel build.
<amitk> bjf: you might consider copying the entire fsl config, dumping it into dove and running a make oldconfig. That ought to give you all the distro-common configs. You can then append that to the dove configs and run a oldconfig again.
<bjf> amitk, will give that a try, however I turned on something yesterday (in HID) that caused my kbd to stop working which I need to figure out
<amitk> bjf: actually 'cat doveconfig >> fslconfig; sort fslconfig' will give you a config to work with. You can then resolve the dups.
 * manjo *********** kernel team meeting in 45mts in #ubuntu-meeting **************
<manjo> ********** kernel meeting in 5mts #ubuntu-meeting *************
<amitk> rtg: should RT2501USB wireless use the rt73usb driver?
<rtg> amitk, uh, dunno off-hand. chat with one of the developers?
 * amitk wonders why rt73usb and rt2500usb are loaded together on the machine
<rtg> amitk, there must be some module dependencies, but I see both rt73 and rt2500 under drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00
<amitk> rtg: they seem to be indepedent drivers.
<amitk> 'grep 148f drivers/net/wireless/rt2x00/* | grep 2573' shows the device I have in both drivers though
<rtg> amitk, I was thinking more about shared code.
<rtg> amitk, but, there doesn't appear to be a dependency in modules.dep
<amitk> rtg: sure, they seem to share the rt2x000 code, but two drivers shouldn't have the same USB id listed their device tables, right?
<rtg> amitk, you wouldn't think so. who is the maintainer?
<rtg> hmm, serialmonkey
<amitk> Linville and Ivo Doorn
<rtg> amitk, Ivo is probably the best guy to annoy
<SlimShady000019> hey is the kernel build team daily build on the PPA site legit?
<dinh> \msg manjo
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-08-26
<spijet> Good Mourning!
<spijet> Excuse me for my bad English, i have a problem with 2.6.30.5 kernel.
<spijet> When i have installed it, it starts, but after ~2 seconds in usplash, it (crashes?) to a black screen with cursor in a upper-left corner.
<spijet> And it is NOT terminal, because i can't switch it.
<gnomefreak> is the system beep controled by the kernel?
<rtg> smb, what is it you're asking me about the joystick regression? I realize the same patch is upstream, but looks to be incorrect. Are you gonna work with the upstream developers to find a better fix?
<smb> rtg, I, if asking is the right word, just wanted you to be aware of it. The question is whether this patch is incorrect or the Saitek joystick driver in its use of a certain button code. That is a bit beyond y knowledge, but I am checking on the upstream bug.
<rtg> smb, is this causing wide spread carnage, or are we helping more then we hurt?
<smb> rtg, Spread enough in Jaunty to cause complains. Otherwise I just was notified as I was in the SOB
<rtg> smb, you were notified that upstream is changing the patch?
<smb> No of the started bugzilla regarding the regression
<rtg> smb, ah.
<smb> But the initial comment from Dmitry sounds like he also believes BTN_DIGI is for digitizers and not for joysticks
<smb> to be continued
<rtg> smb, ok. I assume this'll find its way into a stable update eventually.
<smb> rtg, I'd say so. As said, just for you to know when gamers complain to you about it. 
<rtg> smb, huh, like _I'll_ hear about it. It'll be Andy that gets most of the noise.
<smb> rtg, Heh, well he is not around for a bit...
<juliux> hi, how could i find out with which gcc version my kernel was build?
<ogra> dmesg|head
<juliux> thxs
<thjc> Hi all, I need some help debugging a system crash (sudden reboot) which I can reproduce compiling certain files with an arm cross compiler. This seems to be related to the specific revision of the hardware in the machine (ich8 rev3) as I have tried the same hard disk and operation in a similar laptop with ich8 rev4 hardware
<thjc> also a centos 2.6.18 kernel doesnt have the issue, but ubuntu Jaunty and Karmic kernels do
<ameno> does it always happen while compiling the exactly same file? (you said fileS)
<thjc> it doesnt always happen, but there are server files that I can set up a bash do while loop over compiling and it will die within 2 mins
<thjc> no oops messages of any sort, hard reboot. does the same thing if I boot recovery mode and run the compile loop there
<dholbach> hello everybody
<dholbach> can somebody take a look at  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/open-vm-tools/+bug/277556 ?
<ubot3`> Malone bug 277556 in open-vm-tools "should build kernel modules with dkms" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<rtg> dholbach, seems like a server team issue. kirkland could probably answer your questions.
<dholbach> I was pinged about it and know nothing about dkms stuff
<dholbach> funnily enough I got another email about something with dkms today
<rtg> dholbach, its just a method for building external kernel modules (like nVidia)
<dholbach> right
<dholbach> that much I knew :)
<smoser> rtg, the other i spoke with you about -virtual inclusion of acpiphp under bug 364916
<ubot3`> Malone bug 364916 in eucalyptus "When running Ubuntu as an Eucalyptus VM instance, module acpiphp is not available to be loaded, complicating the use EBS volume" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/364916
<smoser> i'm new-ish to this process... what do you need me to do for a.) karmic b.) jaunty.  
<rtg> smoser, You need to send an SRU request with a patch to the kernel team mailing list. Get with smb or ogasawara if yiou have questions. zul can also help.
<smoser> ok. that is for sru. what about karmic?
<smb> smoser, Generally (you have a bug, thats point 1) Then send a patch with a short impact, change and testcase description to the kernel-team mailing list. You can add that the same is needed for karmic
<smoser> thanks.
<rtg> smoser, you could also just create the report, then bribe someone on the kernel team to fix it (which might be faster depending on your kernel build skills). I know for a fact that smb is not immune to the charms of beer.
<smoser> do you know people who *are* immune to charms of beer?
<smb> some are rather into wine...
<smoser> i'll avoid the shortcut for now, though.
<sbeattie> smb: why is the intrepid-proposed kernel still pending?
<smb> sbeattie, because the sru team is overworked and also because today a potential regression was found which forced me to reupload
<sbeattie> smb: ah, okay, thanks.
<ogasawara> fabbione, smb: re bug 416266, I'll roll a new patch to include enabling for ia64 and hppa.  just going to kick of some test builds first and will resubmit.
<ubot3`> Malone bug 416266 in linux "Please enable multicast routing support for sparc" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/416266
<smb> ogasawara, Just because rtg is thinking this does not mean I am convinced
<ogasawara> smb: that's why I'm gonna push the new patch to a different branch and let you choose :)
<rtg> resistance is futile
<smb> ogasawara, Ok, if we find someone who can verify this works, I am ok.
<smb> rtg, That is what you think. :)
<smb> rtg, If you can provide test results, I am fine. Otherwise...
<rtg> smb, honestly, for the 4 ia64/hppa users out there, who really cares? I'm not gonna push this particular case, but for the future we _are_ going to continue to maintain a common config settings algorithm.
<smb> rtg, We definitely should avoid having common options different over different archs. And with the new config system we less likely will forget to do so in the first place. My point is just that even though the change sound logical, it is always a risk I would like to minimize. 
<smb> Maybe we can ask lamont to test this with hppa and someone else for ia64. A quick boot and network test would be good to make that change more compfortable
<rtg> smb, ah, its hardly worth the effort. I'm just chapping your ass :)
<smb> rtg, And I try to save my ass from the spanking if that 4 users would get regression. :-P
<lamont> so... if it's a karmic kernel, hppa is not in karmic.
<lamont> if it's a hardy kernel, then I kinda care
<lamont> some
<lamont> a little.
<smb> No we were talking about hardy
<lamont> ia64, yeah I still care
<lamont> hardy - definitely would love to test a kernel
<rtg> lamont, what are these boxes being used for? Surely not BGP routing?
<smb> Well at least it would prove that the normal use case is unaffected
<lamont> rtg: heh. not so much
<lamont> actually, I am aware of ia64 boxen being used in a very heavy sctp environment, with a routing protocol (OSPF?) under that
<lamont> OTOH, they're not running ubuntu
<rtg> lamont, huh, then maybe I sit corrected.
<lamont> rtg: so mostly I just care that the box still boots after I do a dist-upgrade
<rtg> lamont, I'll try to convince smb to not break things :)
<lamont> and while I have people's attention, I should really check and see if the most recent kernel upgrade on jaunty made it so that windoze XP Pro/SP2 still boots in kvm
<lamont> 2.6.28-11.42 was the last working verison
<lamont> version
<smb> Well when ogasawara posts the update to the config settings I try to get lamont do a quick test to make sure I do not.
<ogasawara> smb: I'll CC lamont on the email
<smb> ogasawara, ok, deal
<lamont> "quick test"...
<lamont> that involves being >8PM or so mountain time, or < 7AM
<smb> lamont, Well see it still boots and has a network
<lamont> OTOH, booting can be done remotely, and if I temporarily brick that box, it's prolly OK.
<lamont> hrm... I might even have remote serial console on that machine
<smb> lamont, about the kvm thingy. have you spoken with kirkland about that?
<lamont> smb: I don't remember.  it's quite possible that I even filed a bug in launchpad
<lamont> I do know that kvm had changes in the security release that broke things....
<fabbione> ogasawara: works for me...
<fabbione> lamont: hey dude
<lamont> fabbione: on hppa or sparc?
<lamont> dude
<lamont> long time no chat
<lamont> though getting dragged out to lunch atm
<smb> lamont, broke in the security. Hm, if you find that bug pass the number to ogasawara. She will add it to our nag-list
<fabbione> lamont: enjoy lunch :)
<fabbione> lamont: i tested on sparc, but I can test ia64 and hppa too if needed
<fabbione> lamont: the netcode is pretty rock solid on "special" endian and alignment anyway
<fabbione> lamont: so i am not worried to enable it again
<lamont> smb: sigh.  looks like the only jaunty-pain-with-kvm I  filed was  	353995  	 BLTs appear broken - moving blocks on the remote leaves cruft
<smb> fabbione, if you have both other archs too, I am fine with either of you doing a quick test. I just want a bit of it
<lamont> I'll upgrade and see what breaks later
<fabbione> smb: i am not entirely sure I'll have the time to test them properly, but if you can make me test kernels ready, that will help
<smb> fabbione, Sure I build them and link those to the bug
<fabbione> smb: ok cool thanks
<ogasawara> smb, fabbione: I'm actually kicking off some test builds so can post the test kernels when they finish
<fabbione> ogasawara: i am actually about to go and do my househusband duties, cleaning the kitchen and everything else :)
<smb> ogasawara, Ok, cool. Torturing the porters a bit :)
<fabbione>  /msg me or add the urls to the test kernels
<fabbione> and I 'll give them a run tomorrow
<ogasawara> fabbione: heh, now worries, I'll post it to the bug
<fabbione> it's been a while since I needed so much extra heat in the room
<fabbione> and it's summer time
<fabbione> :)
<smb> hehe
<fabbione> later guys
<fabbione> thanks for listening to an old sparc fart kernel maintainer :)
<smb> fabbione, Any time :)
<smb> fabbione, later
<Nafallo> Aug 26 18:41:50 wizard kernel: [13942.429730] ext4: find_group_flex failed, fallback succeeded dir 114612
<Nafallo> lots of stuff like that on my laptop. should I be worried?
<Nafallo> jaunty
<rtg_> Nafallo, you should be running a Karmic kernel, or a mainline 2.6.28. Something in the Ubuntu kernel is not quite right wrt ext4. ogasawara might have some test kernels for you.
<Nafallo> hehe. that wasn't really the answered I wanted :-P
<rtg_> and yes, you should be worried.
<ogasawara> Nafallo: I recall a bug for that, and I think I have a test kernel.  just a sec
<Nafallo> yay! no need to dist-upgrade yet :-)
<ogasawara> Nafallo: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/367065
<ubot3`> Malone bug 367065 in linux "ext4: find_group_flex failed, fallback succeeded dir" [Medium,In progress] 
<ogasawara> Nafallo: test kernel at http://people.canonical.com/~ogasawara/lp367065/
<ogasawara> Nafallo: would be great if you can test and post a comment to the bug, I'll then submit it for SRU to Jaunty
 * Nafallo goes to read up on it and grab the kernel.
<Nafallo> hmm. can't see the message after reboot with the test kernel.
<Nafallo> is that expected?
<ogasawara> Nafallo: others commented that the warning wasn't always present, even the orig reporter said they only saw it once
<ogasawara> Nafallo: what I'd expect is if you do happen to see the warning again, it's only printed once, not repeatedly
<Nafallo> ah. I've only seen it just now and used this as my panic room :-)
<ogasawara> Nafallo: if you'd be willing to run that kernel for a while and see if it pops up again that'd be great.  If not, if you could still post a comment to the bug that'd be great.
<Nafallo> ogasawara: oki. I'll use it for a while then.
<ogasawara> Nafallo: thanks
<MTeck> Are you guys aware of this little bug 418685 ?
<ubot3`> Malone bug 418685 in cryptsetup "cryptsetup hangs" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/418685
<rtg_> MTeck, looking at it right now
<smoser> ok, i'm doing something stupid. please enlighten me. following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/KernelMaintenanceStarter .
<smoser> i made debian/control and prepare-generic
<smoser> then tried
<smoser> binary-server . it fails
<smoser> with 'tail: cannot open `debian/changelog' for reading: No such file or directory'
<smoser> which, makes sense, because there is no debian/changelog.... i'm sure there is some user error.  any help?
<MTeck> rtg_: what's your opinion on that?
<rtg_> smoser, 'fakeroot debian/rules clean;fakeroot debian/rules binary-debs flavours=server'
<smoser> rtg_, will flavours=server make -virtual ?
<rtg_> smoser, -virtaul is based off of -server, so you have to make it first. I don't think there is a shortcut for -virtual
<smoser> so how would i make it ? 
<smoser> does it just get made along with server ?
<jsteel> Does anybody know how ubuntu kernels are versioned? Specifically I'm looking for what exactly the 60 means in 2.6.24-24.60. I'm trying to create a custom kernel and want to know if I should name it 2.6.24-24foo1 so that I can upgrade it to 2.6.24foo2 and so on. Or should I call it 2.6.24-24.60foo1? I cant find anywhere a reference that describes Ubuntus kernel versioning.
<rtg_> jsteel, its just an upload number. if you look at the tags in git you can see how they are encoded, 'git tag|grep Ubuntu'
<jsteel> rtg_: It looks like there are usually 2 or three upload versions. ie 2.6.24-24.59 and 2.6.25-25.60. Why would there be more than one upload version?
<awe> rtg_, ping
<rtg_> awe, dude
<awe> i just updated my macbook to -7, and associated drivers and it's hosed now.  ;(
<awe> need some help recovering it..
<rtg_> jsteel, somewhere in here is a discussion of version numbers: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/KernelMaintenance
<rtg_> awe, boot back to -6. the root the problem appears to be buildd related.
<awe> I tried that, but I still end up at a cmd-prompt
<awe> so y'all are aware of the problem I take it?
<rtg_> awe, some of the problems, but they appear to be related to encrypted swap
<awe> lovely...
<awe> ok, well i'll guess i'll switch over to using my old mbpro ( what i'm typing on now ), and look for some guidance on how to fix my macbook later...
<rtg_> awe, did you have encrypted swap?
<awe> rtg_, no, but i do have home-dir encrypt
<rtg_> awe, going back to -rc6 should have fixed it (I think)
<awe> rtg_, it didn't for me...
<awe> rtg_, it didn't for me.  sometimes it won't even boot to the grub menu ( 50/50 )
<rtg_> awe, no that seems like a different problem. can you boot from LiveCD consistently?
<rtg_> you had issues in Dublin
<awe> haven't tried yet...
<awe> rtg_, the issues in dublin were this box ( mbpro ).  returned it to apple and they replaced both fans & a memory module
<rtg_> huh
<awe> new issues are on my new macbook, and appeared as soon as i updated to -7
<awe> i also noticed an nvdia update at the same time...
<jsteel> rtg_: Thanks for the link. I didn't see your post.
<rtg_> awe, nvidia shouldn't affect the boot to grub
<awe> well, lemme see if I can get the console output shrunk so I can see the all the actual errors...  I'm just trying to get this box setup first though, so I have email, etc...
<Q-FUNK> one question about karmic:   was there any change in network modules that could explain why an host with an IPv6 address could be pinged under jaunty but not karmic?
<rtg_> Q-FUNK, they are 3 full kernel versions different, 2.6.28 v.s. 2.6.31. Maybe you could use some of the mainline builds to find out when things quit working.
<Q-FUNK> I'm still using 2.6.28 on that host.  2.6.31 won't boot (bug filed, ogasawara is working on it) and 2.6.30 are gone from the karmic repo.
<rtg_> Q-FUNK, look in http://kernel.ubuntu.com/kernel-ppa for maniline builds
<Q-FUNK> however, I thought that maybe some newer version of e.g. ufw might load network modules that it didn't in jaunty or something similar
<rtg_> you could talk to jdstrand about ufw
<Q-FUNK> rtg_: I cannot think of anything different in the network config I use on my karmic and jaunty hosts either, yet the only host that cannot be ping'ed with 'mtr' is my karmic host.
<rtg_> Q-FUNK, get a bug started so we don't forget it. gotta go.
<Q-FUNK> I'd love to but, at this point, I'm not even sure if it's kernel related
<Quintasan> hi there, sometime ago I asked about bug 330824, how can I help dealing with it? -15 kernel does not solve the problem :(
<ubot3`> Malone bug 330824 in linux "Soft lockups (freezes) when deleting files from ext4 partitions on 2.6.28" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330824
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-08-27
<jjohansen> lamont: re: fs caps?  Did you make any progress with that?
<lamont> jjohansen: remind me?
<jjohansen> lamont: you were asking how much a pain enabling file caps would be
<jjohansen> lamont: I asked if a few days before feature freeze was the time to be wondering about it
<lamont> oh.  that.
<jjohansen> so I suppose, that means no
<lamont> I don't remember - it was someone else backchanneling through me complaining that the machine we co-manage at a co-lo facility needs a custom kernel
<jjohansen> hrmm, they could use AA set capability rules to achieve much the same thing
<lamont> except that the package that they're using doesn't
<lamont> and rebuilding the kernel is easier
<jjohansen> heh, maybe
<tkamppeter> Anyone can give me some help to submit a patch correctly to the vger.kernel.org mailing list?
<smb> tkamppeter, One thing would be to run your patch through scripts/checkpatch.pl If that does not complain, this is a good sign
<amitk> tkamppeter: also, Documentation/SubmittingPatches in the kernel tree has pointers to making the perfect patch
<smb> tkamppeter, There is also scripts/get_maintainer.pl which would help you to find out who to cc
<smoser> anyone here a kernel-team@lists.ubuntu.com moderator ?
<smoser> i sent some non-spam there that needs to be approved. (ok, well *I* think its not spam)
<tkamppeter> smb, amitk, thx.
<amitk> smoser: done
<smoser> thanks
<gnomefreak> is it known that the newest kernel wont shut PC off ubuntu shuts down but PC stys on and i have to push and hold to shut it down?
 * gnomefreak goes to file bug
 * amitk confirms the behaviour that gnomefreak was reporting about the system now powering off with -7
<rtg_> amitk, yeah, that was the other side effect of -7.
<rtg_> of the KSM patch set, rather
<amitk> s/now/not
 * gnomefreak cant recall bug # but there is one filed on it
<amitk> gnomefreak: please check back with -8 that rtg just uploaded (might be available tomorrow)
<gnomefreak> amitk: ok thanks is there a deb in LP? 
<rtg_> gnomefreak, its just been uploaded, so will take awhile
<gnomefreak> rtg_: ok thanks again
<Laibsch> Hi
<Laibsch> Where do I get the source for the mainline kernels?
<Laibsch> I doubt that the 2.2KB file http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily/2009-08-27/linux-source-2.6.31_2.6.31-999.200908271000_all.deb has much ;-)
<Keybuk> Laibsch: mainline kernels are inherently the mainline kernels
<Keybuk> ie. kernel.org git
<Laibsch> well, but there's more to it
<Keybuk> no, there isn't
<Laibsch> I already compiled mainline straight from git
<Laibsch> But it was missing the initrd part
<Keybuk> what initrd part?
<Laibsch> My kernel did not create an initrd
<Keybuk> how did you make your kernel?
<Laibsch> make-kpkg
<Keybuk> make-kpkg --initrd? :-)
<Keybuk> strictly speaking though, Ubuntu kernel builds don't use make-kpkg
<Laibsch> alright, I'll retry with --initrd
<Laibsch> sorry, if I sound stupid ;-)
<Laibsch> I only compile kernels out of necessity
<Laibsch> not for fun
<Keybuk> really? I do it for fun :p
<Keybuk> plus it keeps the house warm, and saves on gas
<AnAnt> Hello, could someone confirm this bug please: LP 418477 ?
<AnAnt> Launchpad bug 418477 in linux "New kernel causes losetup to hog the system" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/418477
<ubot3`> Malone bug 418477 in linux "New kernel causes losetup to hog the system" [Undecided,New] 
<rtg_> AnAnt, -7 is killing kittens. -8.28 is in the pipeline.
<AnAnt> rtg_: ah, thanks
<AnAnt> killing kittens
<AnAnt> is that somehow of saying "evil" ?
<rtg_> AnAnt, any sane person would consider dead kittens to be evil, right?
<AnAnt> rtg_: dead kittens are not evil
<AnAnt> the one who kills them is !
<rtg_> AnAnt, ah, a fine semantic difference :)
<AnAnt> :)
<AnAnt> ok, I need to ask a question, is this bug: LP 414795 a kernel or a pulseaudio bug ?
<AnAnt> https://launchpad.net/bugs/414795
<ubot3`> Malone bug 414795 in pulseaudio "PC beep no longer works in Karmic alpha4" [Undecided,New] 
<rtg_> bjf, git://kernel.ubuntu.com/rtg/ubuntu-karmic fsl-imx51 for boot testing. You do have HW, right?
<rtg_> ogasawara, how do I change bug duplication? I want to use bug #418781 as the master. bug #417750 is already a duplicate of 418685 and I cannot figure out how to redirect it.
<ubot3`> Malone bug 418781 in linux "Karmic 2.6.31-7.27 KSM patchset breaks encrypted swap" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/418781
<ubot3`> Malone bug 417750 in ubuntu "[Karmic Regression] LUKS Partitions (dup-of: 418685)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/417750
<ubot3`> Malone bug 418685 in linux "cryptsetup hangs" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/418685
<andresmujica> rtg_: /usr/share/doc/python-launchpad-bugs/examples/move_duplicates.py 
<rtg_> andresmujica, don't need no steenking python
<ogasawara> rtg_: yah unfortunately, if a bug already has duplicates, you have to move those to the new master bug first (ie lp won't auto move them for you)
<andresmujica> manually?  you must move first the dupe to the new master bug and then the old master bug move it as dupe from the new one
<ogasawara> rtg_: I'll clean it up
<rtg_> ogasawara, actually, that was exactly what I was trying to do
<ogasawara> rtg_: hrm that's odd, not sure why it wouldn't have worked them.  I'll give it a try.
<rtg_> ogasawara, it would help if I knew what button to push :)
<bryce> lp can be fussy sometimes
<ogasawara> rtg_: I just click on the Duplicate of bug # link under the bug title
<rtg_> bryce, you are a master of understatement.
<rtg_> ogasawara, which just takes me to the master (the one I don't want to use)
<ogasawara> rtg_: hrm, it should pop up a little dialog box for you to enter the new bug#.  at least that's what it's doing here for me.
<ogasawara> rtg_: are you on edge?
<rtg_> ogasawara, well, we all know you _are_ special.
<ogasawara> hehe
<rtg_> yep, I'm always on edgwe.
<rtg_> edge*
<ogasawara> rtg_: I've marked em all as dups of 418781
<rtg_> ogasawara, thanks, you're a pal
<smb> rtg_, If you are not on edge there might be a little pen icon (yellow) beside it
<rtg_> smb, ah! good eye.
<smb> Me? Nah. :)
<rtg_> I must not be programmed to notice that damned small icon
<ogasawara> rtg_: heh, or realize is supposed to resemble a pen
<smb> I just have to use them often
<rtg_> ok, next time I can do this for myself.
<superm1> mjg59, what's up with http://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/38439/ ? Is that in good order right now, or are you going to be doing more work on it?
<mjg59> superm1: Upstream wants the filtering at the 8042 level, not the generic input level
<superm1> mjg59, oh i see.  were you planning on reworking that then soon?
<mjg59> Yeah, should do this week. I've been somewhat tied up organising my move.
<superm1> mjg59, okay cool.
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-08-28
<AnAnt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/417748
<ubot3`> Malone bug 417748 in linux "Please enable CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS" [Medium,Triaged] 
<AnAnt> will this be fixed in karmic ?
<AnAnt> bye
<Xtreme_Great> hi everyone. I'm trying to develop a driver for my webcam (which happens to be not supported at the moment).
<Xtreme_Great> But while trying to capture the initialization sequence, I don't see the log size coming to a halt in usbsnoop, as was said is supposed to happen in the microdia website. It just keeps increasing. Am I doing something wrong?
<Xtreme_Great> Please guide.
<AceLan_> Xtreme_Great: maybe your device just not support usbsnoop
<AceLan_> Xtreme_Great: can you see the preview screen correctly while usbsnoop is running?
<Xtreme_Great> Is that possible?
<Xtreme_Great> I mean the sensor and bridge are present in other cameras as well, for which drivers have been written by using usbsnoop...
<Xtreme_Great> Sometimes the preview screen doesn't show up anything and the mouse pointer moves very slowly. But at other times, it does show the preview
<AceLan_> Xtreme_Great: could you check your windows, is there a .inf file?
<AceLan_> Xtreme_Great: sometimes, the initial command is in it
<AceLan_> Xtreme_Great: and it you are not success in using usbsnoop, you can try to use another usb snoop tool
<AceLan_> Xtreme_Great: FYI. http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Development:_How_to_develop_drivers_for_USB_based_devices
<Xtreme_Great> yes, I tried to put the huge matrices of that inf file into the source file. But when testing it, the brightness is very low, and shows up an image only when pointed to the light bulb
<Xtreme_Great> btw, I'm editing the vc032x.c file in the gspca folder. My bridge belongs to this class...
<Xtreme_Great> Thanks for the link AceLan_, I'll try the other two programs.
<AceLan_> Xtreme_Great: what's the usb id of the device?
<Xtreme_Great> Actually, that'd be pretty confusing
<Xtreme_Great> 15b8:6002
<Xtreme_Great> That's the same usbid as the HP 2.0 Megapixel camera, whose driver was released in April this year.
<Xtreme_Great> But mine is HP VGA camera.
<Xtreme_Great> And the sensor is different from that one.
<AceLan_> really?
<AceLan_>      V4L/DVB (9870): gspca - vc032x: Webcam 15b8:6002 and sensor po1200 added.
<AceLan_> 2008/12/30
<Xtreme_Great> Yeah. I waited for the driver to release for about 2 years, and then they just released this one. Both were in the same inf file though...
<Xtreme_Great> Oh.. It was december 08 then... My bad. :)
<Xtreme_Great> Mine is 7131r
<Xtreme_Great> There is an hv7131r in the file. I wonder if both are the same... That one doesn't work with my camera though
<AceLan_> hmm
<Xtreme_Great> btw, How big is this init sequence in normal situations for usb webcams?
<AceLan_> Xtreme_Great: how many pixels does the webcam you have?
<AceLan_> Xtreme_Great: it depends
<Xtreme_Great> it gives 640x480...
<Xtreme_Great> There is this vimicrocam program in the cd, which gives 800x600 with software.
<AceLan_> Xtreme_Great: it may contain initial command, contrast, gamma, size, output format, blah..., so it may a little big
<Xtreme_Great> Should be a few MBs then right?
<Xtreme_Great> I'm new to writing drivers actually...
<AceLan_> MBs??
<AceLan_> Xtreme_Great: I think you do very well :)
<Xtreme_Great> Megs I mean..
<Xtreme_Great> :) Thanks..
<AceLan_> Xtreme_Great: not so large
<Xtreme_Great> I gotta go now...
<Xtreme_Great> :)
<AceLan_> Xtreme_Great: see you
<AceLan_> Xtreme_Great: you can create an issue on launchpad, so that you can get more help
<Xtreme_Great> Thanks for the help AceLan_... I tried in #spca50x and #microdia for days, and got no help... I'll need your help... Please be here... :)
<Xtreme_Great> Okay I'll do that too... :)
<AceLan_> Xtreme_Great: see you :)
<Xtreme_Great> see u 2... :)
<gnomefreak> the *-8 kernel did not fix the shutdown here
<gnomefreak> ok i take back what i said it is fixed with *-8 for jme (shutdown bug)
<AnAnt> Hello, are those bugs https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/414795 & https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/console-setup/+bug/390292 related to the kernel or not ?
<ubot3`> Malone bug 414795 in pulseaudio "PC beep no longer works in Karmic alpha4" [Undecided,New] 
<AnAnt>  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/console-setup/+bug/390292 
<ubot3`> Malone bug 390292 in console-setup "undefined kernel key code  ( in karmic a2)" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<ogra> bjf, around ? 
<ogra> tlee, bjf cares for the ubuntu integration of the mravell branches 
<ogra> *marvell indeed :)
<tlee> Thx. Orga
<bjf> ogra, hi!
<bjf> tlee, hi!
<tlee> Hi bjf.
<tlee> I like to git clone the dove kernel.  Looking for the URL for the git command.
<bjf> tlee, just a sec...
<tlee> Thx
<rtg> tlee, the Ubuntu Dove kernel? Or the Marvell Dove kernel?
<tlee> Like to clone this one: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=marvell/dove-kernel
<tlee> Not sure the URL I should use.
<tlee> in the git command.
<rtg> tlee, git://kernel.ubuntu.com/marvell/dove-kernel
<bjf> tlee, it's an odd tree, it only has branches in it, no "master"
<rtg> bjf, nothing odd about that. master is just a convention
<bjf> tlee, you'll want origin/marvell-dove-2.6.31-rc7
<bjf> rtg, it may not be odd, but I think most people expect to find a master
<tlee> trying it now.
<tlee> I am still kind of new to git command.  Excluse me for the "noob" question...
<bjf> tlee, no problem
<bjf> tlee, not exactly a git "old timer" myself
<tlee> Got this: 
<tlee> kernel.ubuntu.com[0: 91.189.94.216]: errno=Connection timed out fatal: unable to connect a socket (Connection timed out)
<rtg> tlee, are you behind a firewall?
<tlee> since http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=marvell/dove-kernel/.git works.  I  expect the git to work.   
<rtg> tlee, corporate firewall?
<tlee> Yes.  But git use the http, right? our firewall does not block http.     
<tlee> Yes.
<mjg59> Ooh. The dove generic mmc stuff looks good. Has that gone upstream?
<rtg> tlee, no, git:// is _not_  http.
<tlee> Ok.   I can't git clone and can only get the snapshot, right?
<rtg> tlee, you can clone using http; I just have to remember the URL format
<rtg> mjg59, I don't think so, but I don't follow the arm lists too close.
<tlee> No  problem.  Not a big issue.  Thanks.
<mjg59> rtg: It doesn't look arm specific - it's modifying the generic MMC core code
<bjf> mjg59, no, they have plans to upstream it but have not done so yet
<hyperair> is the -8 kernel based on rc8?
<hyperair> ls
<hyperair> oops
<Nafallo> .
<Nafallo> ..
<mjg59> bjf: Ok. The compatibility fix for Lexar looks pretty worth it
<Nafallo> doh. I should have said 'Desktop'
 * Nafallo fails
<rtg> tlee, try 'git clone http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git/marvell/dove-kernel'
<rtg> hyperair, -rc7
 * hyperair wonders why udev doesn't seem to like his custom compiled kernel
<hyperair> rtg: ah. okay, that makes sense.
<hyperair> rtg: i was wondering why -8 would boot while rc8 wouldn't
<rtg> hyperair, I'm working on -rc8, but there were a couple of inotify regressions
<hyperair> i see.
<hyperair> did you see anything related to udev?
<hyperair> at least, udevadm settle seems to be timing out for some reason
<rtg> nope
<tlee> rtg: Initialized empty Git repository in /mnt/share/Dove/Linux/ubuntu-kernel-git/test/dove-kernel/.git/ error: inflate: data stream error (incorrect header check)
<hyperair> hmm how strange. :(
<rtg> hyperair, Keybuk would be the guy to annoy about udev issues
<hyperair> Keybuk: ping
<hyperair> Keybuk: when booting the rc8 kernel, it appears that udevadm settle times out, then complains about connection refused. would you happen to know anything about it?
<Keybuk> no, no idea
<Keybuk> file a bug, I'll take a look on Tuesday
#ubuntu-kernel 2009-08-30
<aladin_> hello, i have a big problem.. someone can tell to me the equivalent to "dpkg --force all" in apt?
<maxb> ls
<maxb> oops, sorry
<Laibsch> I tried to cross-compile a kernel on an amd64 host for i386 with "fakeroot make-kpkg --initrd --append-to-version=.`date +%Y%m%d` --revision=r1 --cross-compile - --arch i386 kernel_image"
<Laibsch> the resulting binary package is still amd64
<Laibsch> what's wrong?
<tuxfusion> Can someone help me on a very basic C issue ? I'm doing a tolower() in a loop over a char * , after I access the string again with that pointer , the string is empty ( second printf), whats wrong ? http://pastebin.com/f749f16ac
<ln-> well... it would be wrong to tell it to you.
<tuxfusion> beg your pardon ?
<ln-> you learn from mistakes.
<tuxfusion> wrong
<ln-> but if i tell you what's wrong, then i did the thinking and you didn't.
<tuxfusion> if you don't find the mistake you will never learn it
<ln-> how long have you been thinking so far?
<tuxfusion> 4 hours ?
<ln-> the key to the answer is to figure out what does "mixer_name++;" actually mean.
<tuxfusion> increment after assignment
<tuxfusion> moving pointer on adress further
<ln-> and where does a char* pointer (in general) point to?
<tuxfusion> void
<tuxfusion> assigned , to the first element
<ln-> right
<ln-> take a paper and pencil, and figure out what element of the array is the pointer pointing to at each stage.
<tuxfusion> in a way i thought my loop would run until it hits '\0' if the pointer would stay there it would be plausible that it returns "" in console or '\0' but in no example i saw someone resetting the pointer to element [0] nor would i know how to do it , something with &mixer_name maybe but looks really odd
<tuxfusion> i though my inner printf would tell me exactly this it prints correctly , my i calculated wrong
<tuxfusion> s/my/maybe
<tuxfusion> crap , thx i'm pointing to '\0'
<ln-> a pointer doesn't carry its initial value, so you cannot "reset" it without having the initial value stored somewhere else.
<tuxfusion> so this is the default approach , to sore the adress of the orifinal pointer , iterate and set it back manually ? it's jsut i haven't seen it in the examples so far but maybe bad luck
<ln-> perhaps in those examples they don't use the pointer for anything after the loop so it doesn't matter
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-08-30
<bvb> Well, I ended up using the 2.6.35 maverick build, and I've got vga_switcheroo running nicely or else lying to me. I was wondering, though: from reading through the wiki, it appears that the 'mainline' builds do not have the Ubuntu modifications. Would that be why the boot splash doesn't show up, or did I break something else? Also, any thoughts on what that kernel would do to a Synaptics touchpad?
<RAOF> bvb: Mainline builds do not have the Ubuntu sauce, yes.  This shouldn't prevent the boot splash from showing up; that's likely to be configuration problems.
<bvb> RAOF: OK, that's what I thought. I guess I'll poke around and see if I did something else to the boot splash ... although I may end up just waiting for the "official" build next month, as I'm about to start school and the thing works just fine otherwise.
<ericm|ubuntu> lag, regarding 601226, any update on a suitable patch being upstreamed?
<ericm|ubuntu> lag, ping
<hallyn> asking here bc i don't know particularly where else to start - if i run a lucid livecd .iso in kvm -with '-vga cirrus' and play solitaire, it works fine.  With maverick, it hangs almost immediately.  Anyone know which driver to look at for regressions?  (both are on the same maverick host, so it may be kvm bug, but some kernel driver change seems to be triggering it in any case)
<hallyn> it's making testdrive of maverick images pretty much unusable...
<tgardner> hallyn, just ran a maverick daily on a lucid host (but I didn't specify a -vga option)
<hallyn> tgardner: it only happens from a livecd (once it's installed it's fine), and only with -vga cirrus.  and i guess it may just be a memory thing, bc with 1G ram tossed at the VM, it's still going after awhile
<tgardner> hallyn, the default is 386MB right?
<hallyn> but really, 356M should be enough !
<tgardner> 384*
<hallyn> tgardner: yeah
<hallyn> tgardner: at least, in testdrive, which is how i ran into it again
<tgardner> hallyn, how are you passing the -vga option? Lucid testdrive doesn't like it as a CL option
<hallyn> (mind you, there was an old bug about this, and I guess it fell off the radar bc i must usually not use cirrus)
<hallyn> hm
<hallyn> just as '-vga cirrus' at the end of the cmdline
<hallyn> my whole cmdline:
<hallyn> kvm -m 384 -smp 2 -cdrom /home/serge/.cache/testdrive/iso/ubuntu_maverick-desktop-i386.iso -drive file=delme.img,if=virtio,cache=writeback,index=0 -boot d -usb -usbdevice tablet -net nic,model=virtio -net user -soundhw es1370 -vga cirrus
<tgardner> oh, you're running kvm directly.
<tgardner> lemma see if it faults on a Lucid host
<hallyn> tgardner: it's rough, i know, but the most reliable way to reproduce is to pull up games->solitaire and move cards aroudn really fast
<tgardner> ah, so it actually boots up OK, but doesn't wedge until you start messing with it
<hallyn> tgardner: right
<tgardner> well, at least its really freaking slow with 384M
<hallyn> becoming more and more convinced it's just a memory leak.  This time i got it to kill the window manager, then restart it but in a very messed-up state
<tgardner> hallyn, do you have sufficient network on the guest that you can ssh in and look at slab info?
<tgardner> hallyn, oh yeah, sudden death when just starting solitaire.
<hallyn> tgardner: i can try that
<hallyn> tgardner: lol, no sshd on liveiso
<tgardner> hallyn, what a PITA
<hallyn> yup
<hallyn> tgardner: fwiw the bug where i first saw this was https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qemu-kvm/+bug/595427
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 595427 in qemu-kvm (Ubuntu) "VM locks up, vmsvga_fifo_run: Unknown command 0xffffff in SVGA command FIFO (affects: 3) (heat: 58)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<tgardner> hallyn, so, you could go ahead and install using 1GB RAM, then reboot with 384M on the kernel command line (after installing openssh-server) in order to watch slabinfo
<hallyn> tgardner: no, the problem is that only the liveiso does it
<tgardner> I just saw that in the bug report
<hallyn> now, maybe that's bc the liveiso is dd'd to ram so we really have even less ram available?
<tgardner> thas curious
<hallyn> yup
<tgardner> hallyn, I'll bet that would eventually happen on an installed KVM instance. It likely just takes a lot longer because there is a swap partition.
<hallyn> tgardner: all right, lemme test that with swapoff...  i won't have results until after lunch break though
<hallyn> tgardner: but that would be intresting.  hadn't thought of that
<tgardner> hallyn, ack
<ogasawara> JFo: just wanted to do a quick check for open maverick beta work items...
<JFo> k
<ogasawara> JFo: kernel-maverick-bug-handling - "Kernel Triage Summit: set schedule and communicate to all involved" ... I assume an announcement will go out relatively soon?
<JFo> hmmm, should have already, but I think that was during the time I was having issues sending mail from my old laptop
<JFo> will send again today
<JFo> sorry about that :-/
<ogasawara> JFo: cool, no worries.  mark er DONE after you send.
<ogasawara> JFo: also, kernel-maverick-tracing-support - "Arsenal scripts for common ftrace uses" ... should I postpone that one or will you have time to get to it this cycle?
<JFo> will do
<JFo> not sure about the ftrace stuff
<JFo> I have what I need 
<JFo> but I am not sure I'll get it done this cycle
<JFo> that will probably be best set to postponed
<JFo> I'll mark it such
<ogasawara> JFo: k sounds good as it seems you have a pretty full plate looking at your remaining work items.
<JFo> yeah, tons of stuff in the wings
<ogasawara> jjohansen: I'm going to remove the kernel-maverick-apparmor blueprint from the weekly IRC meeting agenda, as you've finished all the work items.
<ogasawara> jjohansen: same for the kernel-maverick-pv-ops-ec2-kernel blueprint.
<jjohansen> ogasawara: thanks
<smb> JFo, bug call?
<JFo> indeed
<JFo> 1 moment
<ogra> argh ...
<ogra> tgardner, please make sure nobody accepts the omap4 kernel ... we dont have any bootloader support for ES2.0 hardware at all, it needs to wait until after beta
<tgardner> ogra, well, its still pending awaiting archive love. how do I make sure its not accepted?
<ogra> just dont say yes if any release manager asks you about it .... :)
<tgardner> ogra, it generally just happens without any interaction from me
<ogra> hmm
<ogra> i wonder if its safet to reject the upload then and keep away from it until after beta ...
<ogra> if the new binary ends up in the images we're screwed
<ogra> *safer
<tgardner> ogra, maybe slangasek will help you.
<ogra> tgardner, would you be very unhappy if you had to upload it again after beta ? 
<tgardner> ogra, no problem. it only takes a few minutes.
<ogra> seems there is no way to tag a package for all release managers to not accept it, the safest is to reject the package, but that requires a new upload
<ogra> ok
 * tgardner lunches
<hallyn> tgardner: installing, running with -m 384, doing swapoff, I'm not reproducing the hang
<tgardner> hallyn, dang
<hallyn> if i move a card really fast it'll hang for a half second, but that's it.  I suppose I can just keep cranking down the ram, but...
<JFo> <-lunch finally...
<sconklin> JFo: five boxes of hardware on the way to you
<JFo> yep, I got the tracking numbers earlier :-)
<sconklin> I just dropped them off
<JFo> cool
<JFo> what all is there?
<sconklin> For some reason, the fedex account would only let me schedule a pickup in London, and that wasn't going to work for me :)
<JFo> heh
 * jjohansen -> lunch
<jcrigby> tgardner, who can I beg to approve the linux-linaro kernel that you uploaded this morning?
<jcrigby> tgardner, we would like to build a beta rc tomorrow
<tgardner> jcrigby, hang on, I'm looking for the archive admin schedule
<jcrigby> tgardner, thx
<tgardner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArchiveAdministration#Archive days
<tgardner> jcrigby, so, being Monday, I'd say slangasek could help out
<jcrigby> doh!
<tgardner> assuming that schedule is still accurate
<slangasek> tgardner: unapproved queue is the responsibility of the release team, not the archive team; but conveniently it's cold outside today so I'm wearing both hats
<tgardner> slangasek, hmm, that is a fine distinction that is utterly lost on this poor kernel developer
<sconklin> does anyone know which package supplies the git_lib python module? It's imported in one of Stefan's scripts and I can't find it
<tgardner> no clues here
<jjohansen> sconklin: python-git I think
<sconklin> jjohansen: I installed that but no go.
<sconklin> it's ok, it;s time to stop for the day anyway and I'll ask Stefan tomorrow. - thanks!
<jjohansen> hrmmm, -enoclue
<jcrigby> tgardner, if we wanted to produce multiple linux-linaro source packages so we could get parallel builds.  Would I have separate git trees that are identical except for flavour or would you want some script that tweeked the source and ran debuild -S n times?
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-08-31
<[reed]> any ETA on linux-backports-modules-2.6.32 getting approved for upload?
<lag> ericm|ubuntu: Good morning
<ericm|ubuntu> lag, what's the status of the parport_pc issue?
<lag> It's fixed in our kernel, but the fix is not upstreamable 
<lag> The real fix is to re-write the parport driver
<lag> I was going to suggest it as a possible tast for GregKH's driver project, but my membership still hasn't been processed
<ericm|ubuntu> lag, ok
<lag> ericm|ubuntu: Why do you ask?
<ericm|ubuntu> lag, dove has the same issue
<ericm|ubuntu> lag, but can be fixed other way around, making a valid ISA I/O space on it
<lag> I see
<lag> You are more than welcome to pull the fix from our kernel
<ericm|ubuntu> lag, but even on OMAP or some other ARM sub-architectures, I guess the ISA I/O support can be different from board to board
<ericm|ubuntu> so a run-time decision as to whether the I/O space is valid on a board could be necessary for this
<ericm|ubuntu> otherwise, we have to go for the ultimate solution of introducing platform device for the parport (without even probing for them on ARM)
<lag> ericm|ubuntu: That's the problem in a nutshell - you can't probe for parport
<lag> The solution is a re-write, including Platform Device usage 
<ericm|ubuntu> lag, right - and the board code has to explicitly declare the platform devices for its parports
<ericm|ubuntu> lag, for ARM at least, on PC possibly still need probing without introducing platform devices though
<lag> ericm|ubuntu: Correct! Even if a PC has no parport, the addresses are at least reserved 
<ericm|ubuntu> lag, but such a fix would take some time
<ericm|ubuntu> lag, esp. when you don't have those "special" ARM machines with parport that rmk has
<lag> ericm|ubuntu: Correct, but what do you suggest?
<ericm|ubuntu> lag, nothing - just not sure if you wanna take the time to fix that :-)
<lag> ericm|ubuntu: This is quite a big job, one I don't have the time for at the moment
<lag> ericm|ubuntu: I'll speak to GregKH again
<ericm|ubuntu> lag, OK thanks
<hallyn> is it the case that -stable kernel updates are rolled into backported kernels (i.e. lucid)?
<tgardner> hallyn, confused about hat you mean by backported.
<tgardner> what*
<tgardner> stable updates are applied to Lucid which is then periodically uploaded
<hallyn> tgardner: sorry, yeah i just meant into the lucid kernel
<hallyn> there are 3 signal patches (from Oleg) which fix up lxc container exiting, was thinking of opening a bug to see if they can be merged into lucid's kernel, but someone suggested just going to stable@kernel.org
<tgardner> hallyn, we regularly apply most of the patches from linux-2.6.32.y to Lucid, with the exception of DRM and sfc which are from linux-2.6.33.y
<hallyn> cool.  still, there's no actual oopses being cleaned up, so not sure -stable will take them.  worth a try perhaps though
<tgardner> if your container patch is accepted into upstream stable for .32, then we'll pick it up automatically
<hallyn> thanks
<hallyn> that's probably the best route then
<tgardner> yep
<lag> cnd: I just muted you, as you were pressing your PTT :)
<lag> cnd: If you can't figure out how to un-mute yourself, let me know and I'll do it
<cnd> lag, sorry about that
<cnd> on macs there's no separate windows key
<cnd> so I have to use a key that I use for other stuff already :(
<cking> funny if macs had a windows key
<cnd> heh
<lag> :)
<lag> No problem
<tgardner> cnd: we're tired of listening to you snore :)
<lag> I use Right Ctrl
<ogasawara> ##
<ogasawara> ## Kernel team meeting in one hour in #ubuntu-meeting
<ogasawara> ##
<cking> gah, where did the day go?
<lag> ogasawara: Wow - you lot are good
<lag> :)
<smb> ogasawara, on the minute. amzing. :)
<ogasawara> heh, well I'm obsessive and have an alarm to remind me the minute before to post the reminder :)
<smb> :D
<cking> do you have another alarm to remind you to set the alarm?
<ogasawara> cking: hehe, it's a vicious cycle
<cking> rather too alarming to consider
<lag> cking: That was awful
<lag> cking: Comedy is all about _timing_
<JFo> IRC is a difficult media for comedy
<lag> JFo: You should never shy away from a challenge 
<JFo> I never do
<JFo> all I said was it was difficult :)
<lag> :D
<Keybuk> however I, RC, is perfect, for William, Shatner, impersonations
<JFo> Keybuk, true
<lag> Keybuk: If you're into that sort of thing
<lag> Keybuk: I'm more of a Jean-Luc Picard person myself
<lag> Keybuk: I should say "Patrick Stewart" really, to keep it in context
<kees> smb: fun catch with mlock. how did you notice it?
<smb> kees, I was staring at the code long enough when trying to find out what made Hardy go bad with Xen
<kees> ah-ha!
<smb> kees, There was some discussion upstream I saw, where someone pointed Linus to the fact that Xen locks parts of the stack to do hypercalls. But due to a bug in the implementation it had not the crashing effect than our backport for Hardy that did the things sort of "right"
<kees> ah, ew
<smb> kees, By now two of the three places are fixed upstream and the next upload to proposed has these too. But I never heard of really bad effects (just that it could cause nothing to get mlocked in some cases)
<kees> smb: yeah, very little reads its own maps file for stack operations (but some do).
<smb> kees, The worse part is that when we have that split stack, the check for something hitting the vma below might trigger for anything but the lowest stack vma.
<smb> I am just unsure how to force that case
<sconklin> hey JFo, a bunch of kernel fixes are assigned to alsa-driver, which is OK, but they seem to use fix-committed to mean upstream commits.
<JFo> hmmm
<JFo> that is odd
<sconklin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/576160
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 576160 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "[SigmaTel STAC9228] Recording problem (affects: 2) (heat: 36)" [Low,Fix committed]
<sconklin> example
<smb> kees, That was the last change that made a difference between xm_restore working or failing in Hardy
<kees> yeah
<JFo> sconklin, I think on these we need to add a kernel task, do you think?
<JFo> that way we can use our task to show when we pull 
<sconklin> oh, probably so. I haven't been
<JFo> but I am open to suggestion if that is too cumbersome
<sconklin> but we should. And we should ask the alsa-driver maintainers to do that so it is on our radar
<JFo> yeah, otherwise things will get dropped
<sconklin> I'll ping dchen about it
<JFo> k
<sconklin> JFo: could you approve https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/573120 for lucid?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 573120 in linux (Ubuntu) "acpi_backlight=video does not work (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<JFo> yep
<sconklin> thanks!
<JFo> no problem
<JFo> done
<ogasawara> ##
<ogasawara> ## Kernel team meeting starting now in #ubuntu-meeting
<ogasawara> ##
<sconklin> JFo: , approve for lucid please? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/422994
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 422994 in linux (Ubuntu) "sata_via hard resetting link / freeze: exception Emask 0x12 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x1000500 action 0x6 (affects: 12) (heat: 77)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<JFo> sconklin, done
<sconklin> thx
<JFo> np
<sconklin> JFo, and also https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/599569 ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 599569 in linux (Ubuntu) "No kernel support for Sierra Wireless 250U 3G/4G USB Dongle (affects: 4) (heat: 71)" [Undecided,Triaged]
<sconklin> This is a heck of a process, right?
<JFo> eh, it's ok :)
<JFo> sconklin, done
<JFo> at least with this I can feel like I accomplished something
<sconklin> this should result in a number of bugs popping off the top list eventually
<JFo> works for me
<sconklin> JFo : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/619439
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 619439 in linux (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[ICH4 - Intel 82801DB-ICH4] ALSA test tone not correctly played back, don't get any audio (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<sconklin> JFo: approve for lucid please? ^^
<JFo> done :)
<JFo> sorry it took forever to load
<sconklin> np
* ogasawara changed the topic of #ubuntu-kernel to: Home: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/ || Maverick Kernel Version: 2.6.35 || Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - September-07 - 17:00 UTC || If you have a question just ask, and do wait around for an answer!
<sconklin> JFo: please approve lucid for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/576160
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 576160 in linux (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "[SigmaTel STAC9228] Recording problem (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Low,Invalid]
<JFo> sconklin, done
<tgardner> is there a sysctl that allows writes when using an NFS loopback mount?
<sconklin> JFo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/580749 please?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 580749 in linux (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Pulseaudio is not running VT1708 (affects: 1) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,New]
<JFo> sconklin, done
<sconklin> JFo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/583983 plse
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 583983 in linux (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Sound capture (microphone) works on LiveCD, but don't work after installation (affects: 4) (heat: 20)" [Undecided,New]
<JFo> sconklin, done
<sconklin> thanks, just run a tab . . .
<JFo> heh
<sconklin> JFo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/465942
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 465942 in linux (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Hardware device disappearing from Sound Preferences on ASUS 0x104381b3 (affects: 8) (heat: 40)" [Undecided,New]
<JFo> sconklin, done
<sconklin> JFo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/551949
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 551949 in linux (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "ubuntu-bug alsa-base Popping Clicking Pulse Audio crashing (affects: 4) (heat: 24)" [Undecided,New]
<sconklin> I'm a button-pushing monkey
<JFo> heh
<JFo> done
 * tgardner lunches
<sconklin> JFo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/549560
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 549560 in linux (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Mic input don't work after installation on hd (Toshiba A100-259/ATI IXP SB4x0 HD/ALC861) (affects: 2) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,New]
<JFo> sconklin, done
<sconklin> JFo: thanks, and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/587546
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 587546 in linux (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Pulseaudio fails after several seconds (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<JFo> dude, no sweat
<JFo> sconklin, done
<sconklin> we're near the end
<JFo> heh
<sconklin> JFo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/586347
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 586347 in linux (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "0x104d9069 needs LPIB quirk (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New]
<JFo> sconklin, done
<sconklin> JFo: thanks, all done
<JFo> cool man
<cnd> JFo, I've been watching a bug, and a community member has a patch
<cnd> they've been attaching kernel modules for others to try
<cnd> I've asked him to send his patch to our list and/or upstream, but nothing yet
<cnd> do you think you could find someone on our team to take a look at it, cause I'm swamped
<cnd> bug 550625
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 550625 in linux (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 2 other projects) "Alps touchpad is recognized but synaptics clients and scrolling do not work (affects: 105) (dups: 9) (heat: 528)" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/550625
<achiang> anyone know if the lucid kernel supports the TRIM command?
<jolan> probably not since trim went into .33 and lucid is .32
 * jjohansen -> lunch
<achiang> hm, ok, thx
<JFo> cnd, yeah
<JFo> I'm on it
<cnd> JFo, awesome, thanks!
<JFo> np
 * ogasawara lunch
<GrueMaster> According to the kernel meeting minutes, there is a 2.6.35 kernel for omap4.  Is that going to be rolled into the beta image or after?
<ogasawara> GrueMaster: I was under the impression we were told to hold off on uploading that kernel until after Beta
<ogasawara> GrueMaster: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2010-August/012475.html
<GrueMaster> ok, just checking.
 * GrueMaster goes back to his little world.
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-09-01
<AceLan> is there anyone runs lucid kernel can paste the below command result here to me thanks
<AceLan> ls /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/
<ikepanhc> ikepanhc@Natasha:~$ ls /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/
<ikepanhc> APIC  DSDT     FACP  HPET  SLIC   SSDT2  TCPA
<ikepanhc> BOOT  dynamic  FACS  MCFG  SSDT1  SSDT3
<abogani> APIC  ASF!  DSDT  dynamic  FACP  FACS  WDDT
<AceLan> ikepanhc: cool
<AceLan> abogani: thx
<lag> smb: let "var = 0xc041c0b4 + 0x14"; printf "%02X\n", $var
<smb> lag, Yeah, guess that should do the trick
<smb> mourning cking 
<cking> morning!
<abogani> morning all!
<smb> abogani, Good moning
<AceLan> morning~
<cking> hrm, laptop overheated :-(
<ikepanhc> the lenovo N3000?
<ikepanhc> good morning .eu
<smb> I wished we knew why this happens all of a sudden
<smb> ikepanhc, hey
<cking> ikepanhc, yep
<ikepanhc> is there any document saying how linux-meta package doing?
 * smb rolls the drum
<cking> smb, I maxed the CPUs on spam filtering, and pop it went
<ikepanhc> seems using 'depends on' to pull linux-image package
 * apw looks blery
<cking> blurry or bleary?
<jk-> hey apw, welcome back
<apw> a bit of both ....
<smb> cking, Blurry would mean he is fast. Hard to believe at this time
<apw> jk-, thanks .... not sure i wouldn't rather be supping some nice wine
<lag> apw: Do you remember us talking about addr2line?
<apw> some
<lag> apw: http://paste.ubuntu.com/486657/
<lag> I've written a shim
<lag> Take -> hack -> keep
<apw> looks interesting, it would need some commentry on whats in $ARM/$ARCH for instance
<apw> as i assume we have to put something there
<lag> That's the part you need to hack
<lag> That's just where _my_ Arm code lives
<lag> I could make it more general for distribution, this is just the one I'm going to use
<lag> apw: For you: http://paste.ubuntu.com/486661/
<smb> apw, Ok, eomp :)
 * apw pops to lunch
 * smb returns from there
<pgraner> JFo, can you make sure that https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/399978 and all its dupes get dealt with? Somehow these have slipped thru the cracks and its a regression going all the way back to Karmic or so it would appear.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 399978 in linux (Ubuntu) "Excessive heat versus excessive parkings (affects: 18) (dups: 4) (heat: 84)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<smb> pgraner, I had been looking on that I believe
<pgraner> smb, no comments from you on that bug, not sure about the dupes
<smb> The problem I see is that setting APM from 254 to 253 already starts the head load cycles
<smb> pgraner, Wanted to discuss this first on irc and forgot
<pgraner> smb, talk to manjo he has contacts at WD they might be able to shed some light on it
<smb> Ok
<pgraner> smb, JFo will still need to do all process magic on the bugs, get apport-collects and all that fun stuff
<smb> I did not see increased heat on my netbook with a wd drive, so I cannot tell whether changing AAM would help temprature
<smb> cking, Have you ever experimented with those? Though I think you rather "burn" ssd's :)
<smb> JFo, I guess bug 417570 is one of those
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 417570 in linux (Ubuntu) "hard disk is really hot (affects: 3) (heat: 20)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/417570
<cking> smb, wd drive?
<smb> cking, Yeah, maybe not only but I  only remember wd drives. I got two laptops with them and no heat problems
<cking> smb, I've only seen overheating when I drove a micro SSD full tilt in a Dell Inspiron 6400 laptop 
<smb> neither me. but from the reports its claimed that those run at over 50°C and changing APM reduces that, but cause the drive to load-cycle the heads every 15 or so seconds
<smb> I can confirm the problem with load-cycling
<smb> cking, Cannot even say whether this is more than a annoyance. One of my drives has nearly done 20,000 of them and still runs. But you hear the clicking everytime it does it
<apw> many are only rated in the millions of loads, which if it does it every 15s can mount up pretty fast
 * cking wonders how many times one can cycle a HDD before it fails
<apw> cking, smartutils can tell you i think
<smb> apw, right smartctl from smartmon-tools
<smb> or the disk util from system->admin
<pgraner> apw, so does hdparm -I /dev/sda
<pgraner> apw, could this be causing some of the heat issues akgraner is seeing?
<apw> pgraner, this is the same old machine, same as tim's yes?
<smb> pgraner, She could check the temp of the drive
<apw> pgraner, if so, unlikely, as it was ok on lucid and i think those settings were karmic and later
<apw> pgraner, she is seeing a return to the old climes to 90c and switches off thing isn't she ?
<pgraner> apw, yep, sometimes the box just locks up and won't shut off
 * cking pops away for a late lunch
<apw> bah none of these values really means anything to me, a normalised vale of 103, worst of 94 and actuall of 44 for temperature on my HDD, what the heck does that mean
<smb> apw, It feels sometimes only the actual makes sense
<smb> apw, I hope your driver never saw a 94 in temperature
<smb> err, drive
<apw> indeed lets hope not
<tgardner> ogra, is there going to be any rush to re-upload the maverick ti-omap4 package after Beta? I'm out Friday-Mon for the US holiday weekend.
<tgardner> I think apw will be around, so he could likely do it.
<pgraner> apw, I notice that on my Thinkpad ibm-acpi is borked, it reports all temps as 32F or 0C except the CPU 
<smb> pgraner, Was that ever different? What model?
<pgraner> smb, T410, I've only ever had maverick on it and had been using acpi temp reporting, I thought I'd check out the ibm-acpi and found that strangeness
<smb> pgraner, It usually does this for those sensors not present. It might also be that you just have only one. Or it is a bug
<smb> Hm, actually mine does -128 for those not present
<pgraner> smb, ok
<lag> apw: include/sound/soc.h:731
<pgraner> lag, looks like i didn't send you an email, one is in your box now.
<lag> apw: http://paste.ubuntu.com/486626/
<lag> pgraner: Thanks
<JFo> pgraner, working on those HDD heat related bugs
<ogra> tgardner, if apw can do it thats fine 
<apw> JFo, be good to make sure we have some kind of long term monitor of the drive temp, like we do for CPU overheat bugs
<JFo> yep
<apw> that page we did for them has the basic 'watch' stanza to collect it over time
 * JFo looks for it
<JFo> apw, this one? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Debugging/HighTemperatures
<apw> we should make up a scripty similar to monitor disks too
<JFo> k
<diwic> smb, or whoever was wondering about RT kernel for ham radio, have you tried the normal kernel, and how well does it work?
<smb> sconklin, ^
<JFo> using hdparm doesn't seem so show me temp on my machine
<apw> sudo hddtemp -n /dev/sda
<apw> JFo, ^^ 
<sconklin> diwic: I haven't gotten all the bits installed to test yet, but I intend to
<JFo> command not found apw
<diwic> sconklin, I'm curious of how well things would work and also how well the preempt kernel would work
<sconklin> diwic: This is a horrible set of things to install, mostly from source, all glued together with shell scripts and config files that have to have the paths to various source dirs
<JFo> clearly I am missing something
<sconklin> But it's definitely on my list to try various kernels
<sconklin> It may be that they spec the rt kernel because it uses jack
<sconklin> diwic: this will give you a feel for all the things you have to install: http://code.google.com/p/sdr-shell/wiki/HowToCompileandInstallDttSPfromCGRAN
<diwic> sconklin, my general impression is that normal kernels will do fine, but it might be that some drivers blocks the kernel for a very long time 
<diwic> sconklin, dpkg-configure jackd will do the section under "Kernel parameters" there
<sconklin> well, if I have a setup that reliably reproduces blockage like that, that's useful. I did some rt and low-latency work many years ago, and half the problem was being able to excercise the paths that held the kernel locks
<sconklin> diwic: oh, thanks for that
<diwic> sconklin, for Natty I'd like to change the group name
<diwic> sconklin, but that's a different story
<sconklin> diwic: the amateur radio community fights a lot of sound problems, but they're not well plugged into the rest of the development community, so there are a lot of various pages with voodoo recommendations for dealing with problems
<diwic> sconklin, and unfortunately, the ubuntu community pages are not really correct either
<diwic> as in there is "voodoo" there as well
<sconklin> yes. I hope that the stackexchange goodness can overtake that eventually
<apw> sconklin, sounds like you are generally using hideously out of date kernels as well, cause of the RT requirement, one I cannot begin to understand
<apw> i don't see ham radio occuring at a speed to engender such a requirement
<sconklin> apw: these are primarily requirements for SDR orr software defined radio, which places very high computational demands on the system while still having to move multiple audio streams around at 48000 samples per second or higher, with zero dropouts
<diwic> sconklin, that's unimportant compared to the latency demands you have
<sconklin> diwic: kernel latency or audio stream latency? Because delays in the audio stream aren't that big a deal (in a pipelining sense)
 * apw tries to see how you have any latency requierme
<apw> requirement, if you have no pipelining latency requirements
<apw> but then thats why i am a kernel engineer not an audio engineer
<diwic> sconklin, what's the lowest latency you need for *anything*? 
<diwic> sconklin, as in "when my ham radio station receives a packet, I want it to start playing within x msecs"
<sconklin> apw: Processing (FFTs and other signal processing occurs over a time range of samples, which is continuously processed. If you lose samples or have to wait for them, it blows the processing, and it doesn't resolve until the entire set of linear samples gets filled again with good data
<sconklin> diwic: disclaimer: I am only just delving into this (SDR) but in general for standard TX and RX, hundreds of mS are probably ok. It's very like mumble in that sense.
<sconklin> for packet based things where theres a protocol on top, this might be slightly more restricted, but I've done some of this with packet radio, and standard kernels work fine
<diwic> sconklin, how can waiting for samples blow the processing? You'll just continue the processing once the new samples has arrived, which leads to a higher latency.
<sconklin> because it created a delay in the output, and the output is fed into further processing to decode various frequency-shift and multitone encodings, and accurate timing matters. Not so much with voice, our brains are pretty good at fixing voice
<sconklin> it blows it because there are multiple stages of processing, and later ones depend on the timing
<sconklin> Hmm, I sense a conference talk here.
<diwic> sconklin, not over ham radio, I hope ;-)
<sconklin> well, more like "Amateur radio audio processing, which metrics matter in audio and the kernel"
<diwic> sconklin, "over" as in "transferred over"
<diwic> sconklin, sample processing should not have the wall clock as input, only count samples. IMHO. 
<sconklin> oh :)
<azop> f
<sconklin> diwic: that's not how the world works ;-)
<diwic> sconklin, fix the world, then ;-)
<sconklin> when all this stuff was done in special SP hardware, these were design constraints, but now that it's moving to generalized computing platforms, it's not so simple.
<sconklin> diwic: by the way, these are the some of the same issues that the financial quant guys care about in the kernel. Not for Audio, but for analyzing market data. That's why RH pays a lot of attention to things like the statistical distribution of latency of packets from the wire to userspace
<diwic> sconklin, yeah, I heard that talk by John Kauer (?) /RedHat at Linux Audio Conference. 
<diwic> sconklin, he also tried to explain the difference between rt and preempt kernels
<sconklin> oh, I didn't would like to have.
<sconklin> it's interesting, there are different classes of users. Some want a guarantee that latency will never, ever exceed a certain amount, and others don't care about a few outliers as long as the mean is very low. Two different problem sets.
<diwic> sconklin, but that was more from a design rather than user perspective, but I got the feeling that the preempt kernel would work for all practical purposes, so you won't have to try the rt one
<sconklin> diwic: iirc that's correct. I used to work with Clark Williams at RH, and he did a lot of that work. I built the hardware test set that they probably still use to measure interrupt processing latency
<pgraner> smb, it this what you have been working on?
<pgraner> http://marc.info/?l=linux-kernel&m=128335075002360&w=2
<diwic> sconklin, ah, that was nice to know, now I know who to bug the next time I try to understand latencytop
<smb> pgraner, No looks like something different
<sconklin> after my time lalalala can't hear you
<sconklin> ;-)
<pgraner> smb, ok, might want to keep it in mind
<diwic> I need to call it a day for now.
<sconklin> but seriously, Clark is a really nice guy and very approachable and knows this inside out
<smb> pgraner, Yeah, thanks. I keep an eye on it for Lucid and probably need to consider for Hardy
 * pgraner nods
<tgardner> pgraner, have you checked on emerald recently? seems dead
<pgraner> tgardner, no, I was out yesterday, lemme go down there now
 * smb sees a pint in his near future
 * amitk is seeing the same future
<smb> Always good to get the nice fortune cookies. :)
<amitk> heh
<JFo> sconklin, got the first of the boxes today
<sconklin> strange, they were together when they left. Maybe that's a feature of the cheap shipping rate
<sconklin> JFo: I'm not sure how useful most of that will be.
<JFo> eh, it will or it won't
<JFo> either way...
<JFo> I got the Litl with the curiously strong magnets?
 * achiang perks up at mention of litl
<apw> smb-afk, what a good idea
<cking> JFo, don't put those magnets near a HDD
<JFo> heh
 * tgardner lunches
<manjo> cking, you coming back :) 
<manjo> cking, did I scare you ? 
<cking> manjo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/486907/
<tgardner> apw, http://marc.info/?l=linux-kernel&m=128335681711984&w=2
 * jjohansen -> lunch
 * ogasawara lunch
<brot> i am trying to bisect a bug in the kernel, and need to compile my own kernel packages to do so. running "make-kpkg --initrd --append-to-version=bisect1 kernel-image kernel-headers" for the vanilla kernel sources fails with:http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/398863/  . can someone tell me what i am doing wrong?
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-09-02
<Edgan> Can someone tell me if a new kernel went into lucid-proposed today, then got pushed to release? I have a bug report where it is mentioned it would go in to proposed in a few hours, and it was 13 hours ago.
<crimsun_> Edgan: was uploaded;      linux | 2.6.32-25.43 | lucid-proposed | source
<crimsun_> Edgan: also, new binaries were accepted, so yes, they're available according to LP
<Edgan> crimsun_: yeah, apt-get dist-upgrade wasn't working earlier. I saw the kernel in the pool, but the repo at least at the time wasn't regenerated
<Edgan> crimsun_: I ended up downloading it by hand
<\sh> moins
<\sh> I don't know how long until Ubuntu 10.04.2 but please consider bug #628776 . It helps us server guys with HP nc511i emulex dual port 10GB cards to test lucid (and also maverick) with no nightmares ;)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 628776 in linux (Ubuntu) "HP NC511i Driver (be2net and be2scsi) is missing in kernel module udebs (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/628776
<tgardner> ack
<\sh> tgardner, thx a lot :) 
<brot> i am trying to bisect a bug in the kernel, and need to compile my own kernel packages to do so. running "make-kpkg --initrd --append-to-version=bisect1 kernel-image kernel-headers" for the vanilla kernel sources fails with:http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/398863/  . can someone tell me what i am doing wrong?
<abogani> brot, Using make-pkg.
<brot> abogani: what do you mean?
<tgardner> ogasawara, need to bounce tangerine.
<abogani> brot, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel
<brot> abogani: the kernel testers want the testing to happen with the vanilla kernel, i think
<abogani> brot: So go with vanilla build procedure.
<brot> i used that https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<tgardner> abogani, brot: there is a debian packaging target in the mainline kernel makefile, 'make deb-pkg'
<brot> and make-kpkg is deprecated?
<tgardner> yeah, its an external package that isn't really well supported anymore
<brot> i see.
<brot> thanks for the information tgardner :)
<tgardner> smb, sconklin: will one of you act on Eric's Lucid mvl-dove pull request soon so I can get Maverick updated?
<tgardner> ogra, are you ready to have ti-omap4 uploaded again?
<sconklin> I can get it
<smb> sconklin, remember to do the rebase while you are at it
<sconklin> yes
<ogasawara> tgardner: go ahead (if you haven't already)
<tgardner> ogasawara, bouncing
<cking> bounced
<apw>  cking overheated ?
<tgardner> ogasawara, how are you building such that you have all of these stalled processes?
<cking> apw, nope, just watchin' tangerine rebooting
<ogasawara> tgardner: hrm, just using the kernel team build scrips
<smb> weird I use tangerine the same occasionally. tgardner did I have stalled stuff there?
<tgardner> ogasawara, seems like whenever I check there are a zillion compiles suspended, especiallye arly in the AM when I know you're not around
<tgardner> smb, I didn't notice any from you
<smb> I only had that on some of the porters that they seemed to stay in the screen session even when the build was over. Have not seen that on intel
<tgardner> ogasawara, so you didn't think you had any builds pending?
<ogasawara> tgardner: nope, they'd all finished
<tgardner> wierd
<cking> apw, the lucid kernel did seem to overheat less yesterday than maverick
<ogasawara> tgardner: I've haven't even actually built anything on tangerine for a few days
<cking> tgardner, tangerine usable again?
<tgardner> cking, its up
<cking> ta
<tgardner> ogasawara, you gonna hoover up these MT patches today?
<ogasawara> tgardner: yep
<ogasawara> tgardner: hoping to get everything applied and uploaded today once the official Beta announcement goes out.
 * tgardner enjoys annoying people sometimes
 * ogasawara bails for appt.  back in a bit.
<ogra> tgardner, go for it :)
<tgardner> ogra, ack
<ogra> thanks for asking, i would have asked :)
<tgardner> ogra, done
<ogra> thanks a lot
<brot> tgardner: does the "make deb-pkg" also build an initrd?
<tgardner> brot, dunno, I haven't messed with it that much. likely not
<abogani> brot, AFAIK Initramfs should be generated at install time.
<maks_> with recent initramfs-tools yes it does it.
<tgardner> kernel.ubuntu.com (aka zinc) is rebooting in ~20 minutes
<JFo> looks like they are about to reboot zinc
<JFo> tgardner, ogasawara smb ^^
 * tgardner looks quizzically at JFo
 * smb does not care for zinc at least for the next 30 minutes
<JFo> heh
<JFo> tgardner, see pm
<JFo> lol
 * JFo is a comedy of errors today
<JFo> s/comedy/tragedy/
<mpoirier> hey lag !
<apw> git request-pull
<lag> mpoirier: Hi Mathieu 
<mpoirier> it's ok friend, andy sorted me out.
<lag> np
<tgardner> sconklin, what is the name of the xfs test suite you've been running?
 * tgardner lunches
<smb> tgardner, xfstests-dev
<smb> tgardner, Coincidentally I made a debian package for it today: https://launchpad.net/~stefan-bader-canonical/+archive/ppa
<cking> smb, something we could use for M+1 in universe perchance?
<smb> cking, Either that or start to have a kernel-ppa/kernel-test PPA to collect those sorts of things
<tgardner> smb, thanks
<cking> smb, whatever ;-)
<smb> The upstream code is a bit lazy in installing everything into /var/lib which seems a bit dirty. Nothing that cannot be fixed I guess, but this first version is just a quick packaging attempt
 * cking calls it a day
<smb> tgardner, I hope it packaged the right README file with the instructions if not there should be a reference to the upstream git in the package header
<ogasawara> JFo: you send the Triage summit announcement? (/me hasn't seen anything, but maybe I missed it?)  just mainly wanting to know if I can close that work item.
<pgraner> ogasawara, how are we looking for beta?
 * pgraner notes burndown charts don't render correctly right now in FF for some reason
<ogasawara> pgraner: good, the remaining beta work items are not release critical (more investigative tasks in nature) so I've re-targeted them to the final maverick milestone
<pgraner> ogasawara, cool, thx
<ogasawara> pgraner: we're still below our overall burndown chart - http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/maverick/canonical-kernel-team.html
<pgraner> ogasawara, yea, I need to figure out why FF won't render properly
<ogasawara> pgraner: the beta one was lookin funky for me
<pgraner> ogasawara, ok so its not just me
<ogasawara> pgraner: yah for me the beta bar graph is tiny and not at all proportional to the burn down line
<ogasawara> tgardner: rsalveti has 2 patches he wants applied to the ti-omap4 branch ("[PATCH 0/2] Adding LED support for Panda").  You'd Ack'ed them, want me to go ahead and apply/push them or did you?
<tgardner> ogasawara, uh, I thought they were for the master branch.
<tgardner> but, yeah. go ahead and apply where appropriate
<ogasawara> tgardner: ack
 * smb goes eod
<JFo> ogasawara, no, I am having some trouble sending some e-mails but not all... that one is one of the ones I can't seem to get sent
<JFo> tracking the issue down now
<ogasawara> JFo: ack
<JFo> apologies
<JFo> been trying to find the issue the last 3 days now
<ogasawara> JFo: I knew you were having some email issues so was thinking that had something to do with it
<JFo> yeah, I have one idea right now what it might be
<JFo> if it isn't that then I'll have to send individual mails to the lists to get it out
 * jjohansen -> lunch
<sconklin-afk> http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/airlied/drm-2.6.git;a=commit;h=0d9958b18e10d7426d94cc3dd024920a40db3ee2
<ogasawara> Sarvatt: sconklin just pointed me to the above patch and mentioned you'd actually been tracking it a bit
<ogasawara> Sarvatt: just curious if there were any open LP bugs related to that patch?
<ogasawara> Sarvatt: I see it's been CC'd for upstream stable, but may be something we want to pull in pre-stable
<ogasawara> Sarvatt: just wanted to see if I could get a bit more background info on it for justification purposes if I proposed it to the mailing list
 * ogasawara lunch
<Sarvatt> ogasawara: I'm sorry, xchat decided to stop notifying me that I got pinged, digging up the bugs now
<Sarvatt> ogasawara: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=needs-pll-quirk
<Sarvatt> ogasawara: the pull request including that commit got sent to linus earlier so it should be upstream soon, that's where I noticed it
<ogasawara> Sarvatt: cool thanks.  I'll keep an eye on it.
<sconklin> ogasawara: I just emailed it to us and the debian kernel folks to keep it on our radar
<sconklin> (the pll patch info)
<ogasawara> sconklin: cool
<ogasawara> sconklin: was thinking I'd try to throw a test kernel together for the bugs Sarvatt noted
<sconklin> ogasawara: that would be good for lucid, too. Nit sure I can do it today but I'll try
<manjo> pgraner, is it correct to say 10.4 > RHEL5 (kernel) ? 
<manjo> jjohansen, is it correct to say 10.04 (kernel) > sles10? 
<manjo> jjohansen, sorry sles 11
<jjohansen> manjo: no
<manjo> 10.04 < sles 11 ? 
<jjohansen> manjo: sles 11 is a 2.6.32 variant too
<manjo> oh so they are the same almost 
<jjohansen> manjo: not < or > very similar
<vanhoof> manjo: RHEL 5 is shipping 2.6.18 + a slew of patches from various kernel revisions
<manjo> vanhoof, right that is what I googled .... ok 
<jjohansen> manjo: sles10 has an older kernel with a ton of patches like RHEL 5
<jjohansen> manjo: http://ftp.suse.com/pub/projects/kernel/kotd/
<manjo> cool thanks for all the info 
<jjohansen> that will give you all there current kernels
<manjo> jjohansen, guess you did not see my pm ? 
<jjohansen> manjo: sorry, was in other room trying to get Maverick to boot on a recently upgraded machine
<manjo> jjohansen, ah yes ... thought you were ignoring me :) 
<jjohansen> its dead, dies right after initrd, but its not the kernel as it does the same with an older working kernel
<manjo> HDD issues ? 
<jjohansen> manjo: nope
<manjo> :D
<jjohansen> something to do with maverick :(
<sconklin> ogasawara: for that pll patch on lucid, it doesn't apply, and there's been quite a divergence so it's going to take some detailed work, and it's too late today for me to do it
<ogasawara> sconklin: no worries, I probably won't get to doing a Maverick test build till tomorrow too
<sconklin> I'm updating stefan and Brad today on where I am, but there's no big hurry for this. Whoever gets to it first will do it - have a good weekend!
<jjohansen> enjoy your weekend sconklin
<sconklin> jjohansen: thanks I'm planning to. I just love watching my kids at the con.
<jjohansen> hehe, it should be fun
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-09-03
<joshhunt> where can i find the pkg containing vmlinux for my system?
<joshhunt> i'm running lucid
<DanaG> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Netconsole
<DanaG> Say, anyone know if netconsole can handle ipv6 addresses?
 * apw yawns
<apw> jjohansen, that sounds like upstart is dieing
<jjohansen> apw: maybe
<apw> init=/bin/sh work ?
<jjohansen> hrmm, give me a sec I am dealing with a 2 year old
<smb> cooloney, Heya, you know whether Eric will be around again today?
<apw> joshhunt, you looking for the debugging symbols?  if so they are in the ddebs on ddeb.ubuntu.com
<smb> apw, (if they are not deleted...)
<apw> smb, indeed, seems to be more than the usual 3 in there (when its gone wrong) so perhaps they have survived for a change
<smb> \o/
<RAOF> apw: Scott has suggested that bug #615549 might be something similar to what you've been wrestling re efifb/vesafb.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 615549 in gdm (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "Dell Studio XPS 13 no video (affects: 2) (heat: 176)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/615549
<RAOF> (The basic problem there being that X is getting started before the kernel modules have finished initialising)
<apw> RAOF, not sure it does sound similar, the other bug was a problem with ati cards wherein radeon kms driver doesn't cope with the card being partially initialised when it starts up
<apw> there is no race involved as far as i know, its always broken
<RAOF> Ok.
<RAOF> We should probably go with the safe and slower fix of waiting for udev to finish.
<apw> the problem is that presumably has to affect every card
<apw> every install, every machine
<RAOF> Yes.
<apw> you are going to get much resistance to that
<apw> smb, like your sru cartoon
<jjohansen> apw: so the best I can figure it wasn't upstart or at least not entirely upstart.  There were times I could get the machine to a login prompt, but all input was dead.  Now matter what I did input was dead after leaving the initramrd.
<smb> apw, Thanks, Steve thought it was funny, too. :)
<jjohansen> I could type within the initramfs console but not after, no recovery etc
<apw> thats very very odd
<jjohansen> In the end I called it a failed upgrade, reinstalled and everything worked
<smb> apw, A pity that its not my drawings. :-O
<apw> !
<jjohansen> yeah
<apw> smb, you could give up your job and go be a cartoonist if they were :)
<smb> hehe, yeah. But no, need to stick to the kernels... ;)
<apw> i see leann and manjo and you in that cartoon
<smb> apw, How would you possibly think of him? ;-P
<apw> looks a bit like him, honest
<smb> shhh
<cking> cartoon?
<smb> cking, I send it to you too
<smb> cking, Btw, you have no voice today ;-)
<xampart> http://pastebin.com/xU95dkQd
 * jjohansen waves good night
<apw> xampart, ?
<xampart> apw: what should i do with this? thought this would be right place to ask information
<xampart> noticed this after reboot
<apw> that error is nothing to worry about, it says that your BIOS is broken, but that the kernel has papered over it ...
<xampart> ok
<apw> xampart, but as bots send us links etc with porn or spam in, we don't just look at links people paste till we know they are people
<apw> bah, hung again ... i am suspicious that lucid X and maverick kernel are not compatible ... hangy wise
<lag> apw: Do you have sudo on orange? 
<apw> cking, about>
<cking> cking, yep
<cking> wassup?
<apw> mumble ?
<cking> hrm, lemme restart it
<apw> cking,  you about ?
<ogasawara> lovely, just spent the last 4hrs in the ER
<apw> ogasawara, ! you ok ?
<ogasawara> apw: yah, Wayne sliced his hand open requiring 6 stitches
<apw> ouch!  but at least it wasn't you
<diwic> ouch
<smb> ogasawara, That is quite bad. One could say that might be training for the future... but thats evil. /me goes to self-punish himself
<amitk> apw: is the UK on holiday?
<apw> amitk, noone told me if it is ...
<apw> who you lost ?
<smb> amitk, YOu mean the US
<smb> maybe?
<amitk> smb: no, UK. I'm not seeing too much chatter on the company channel
<apw> as far as i know its normal day here
<ogra> i think its lab. day 
<ogra> every US citizen has to do science ! 
<apw> in the US monday i believe
<amitk> lol
<ogra> oh, right, its monday
<apw> the UK no, but its hot :)
 * ogra just knew its a long weekend because of it
<ogra> so i had a 50/50 chance to be wrong ... lucky me :P
<JFo> cking, looking over that bug now
<JFo> cking, it looks to be set invalid yes?
<JFo> yeah pitti set it invalid in Apr 09
<cking> JFo, I think it's valid for some users, it's essentially a tunable
<JFo> k
<JFo> apw, have a moment to look over bug 264336
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 264336 in postgresql-common (Ubuntu Jaunty) (and 7 other projects) "pgsql fails to start due to shared buffer setting greater than kernel allows (affects: 23) (dups: 14) (heat: 105)" [High,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/264336
<JFo> if not, no prob. I'll set it up for our call 
<cking> it's certainly not urgent 
<JFo> no problem. Thanks for bringing it to my attention cking :)
<cking> it was my fail for letting it slip off my radar
<apw> jfo ack
<JFo> thanks apw 
<JFo> cking, happens to all of us
<JFo> me worst of all
<diwic> JFo, what's up with the bug triage day, wasn't that in a week from now? 
<JFo> diwic, yes
<JFo> I am setting up logistics on it
<JFo> diwic, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BugTriage/Summit/Maverick
<diwic> JFo, looking good, so Brad will run it?
<JFo> well, I put Brads name since I wasn't sure who else would be there
<JFo> but you can co-run if you like
<JFo> I can add you
<diwic> JFo, I guess we could ask him when he's back from vacation
<JFo> ok, but I need to get stuff finalized today if possible
<JFo> I can add you as a presenter later too if needed
 * apw has to pop to collect a parcel
<ericm|ubuntu> smb, ping
<smb> ericm|ubuntu, yup
<ericm|ubuntu> smb, it's really weird - cannot find drivers/usb/misc/test.c in my mvl-dove branch?
<ericm|ubuntu> so just wondering where the conflict comes from?
<ericm|ubuntu> smb, which tip are you rebasing onto?
<smb> ericm|ubuntu, wasnt that usbtest.c? I need to check. I rebase to Ubuntu-2.6.32-25.34
<smb> err .43
<ericm|ubuntu> smb, ah sorry - let me check again
<ericm|ubuntu> smb, indeed, sorry
<smb> ericm|ubuntu, I probably should have written in the mail
<ericm|ubuntu> smb, looks like they changed too much in commit: dove: first rebase over 2.6.29.1
<smb> You mean they might only have wanted to comment out the first occurance?
<ericm|ubuntu> smb, 1 min
<smb> sure no worries
 * smb makes some tea
 * ericm|ubuntu hands smb some beer
<ericm|ubuntu> smb, I agree with you the removal of the 2nd simple_free_urb() is incorrect and will cause leak, so +1 for your solution
<smb> ericm|ubuntu, Not yet that late. Ok, so I would just go ahead and do the fix on the rebase
<ericm|ubuntu> smb, thanks
<JFo> ogasawara, :-P
<ogasawara> JFo: heh, see our release team meeting chatter :)
<JFo> yep :)
<ogasawara> JFo: was just about to ping you about it
<JFo> no sweat
<JFo> already looking
<ogasawara> JFo: we basically just need to go through and decline the nominations if they don't look realistic
<JFo> k
<ogasawara> ie not something that's gonna get resolved for Maverick
<JFo> we really need a sort by package capability on stuff like this
<JFo> that approve decline radio button thing would be most useful then
<ogasawara> JFo: I'll start at the end of that list and try to help out declining nominations
<JFo> ok
<JFo> I will start at the beginning
<ogasawara> JFo: I'm posting something like the following prior to declining..."Declining the Maverick specific nomination for now and leaving this open against the actively developed Ubuntu kernel (which happens to be Maverick at this time).  Will re-open the nomination should a fix be narrowed down which we can confirm specifically resolves this issue in Maverick."
<JFo> sounds good to me
<kamal> lag: ping
<lag> Hello kamal 
<kamal> lag: hiya -- I'd like to test your sd-card-fix kernel, but ~ljones/lp477106-lucid only offers the 32-bit kernel -- how 'bout a 64-bit?
<lag> kamal: I don't have a build system for 64bit setup yet
<kamal> ah
<lag> kamal: I will build one, but not for a while
<ogra> just cat two 32 bit kernels together :P
<lag> I can provide you the source?
<kamal> would it be possible for you to post the patch?
<kamal> haha yes, the source please -- I'll just build it myself.
<kamal> ogra: hahahaha -- ok, I'll do that!
<lag> kamal: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=lag/ubuntu-lucid.git;a=commitdiff;h=ef4c31990cbe996dbd5ac1530491549e295f39e9;hp=5470af5fd104192214b496a2736fd26200f4650d
<kamal> lag: awesome - thanks!
<JFo> ogasawara, I am finding that most of the ones I see are being actively worked
<JFo> either in the bug or another like it
<ogasawara> JFo: heh, the one's I'm seeing are new and just blindlly nominated
<lag> kamal: No problem
<ogasawara> JFo: if they're being actively worked just leave them alone
<ogasawara> JFo: maybe start looking at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+nominations?start=75
<ogasawara> JFo: I'm at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+nominations?start=225
<JFo> k
<JFo> ogasawara, smb does this looks like something we are likely to consider? bug 424927
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 424927 in linux (Ubuntu) "include CK patch set (BFS) (affects: 24) (heat: 192)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/424927
<JFo> my guess is no
<ogasawara> JFo: If it's not upstream, I'm gonna say no
<JFo> heh
<smb> That would be my feeling too
<JFo> k
<JFo> that was actually what I was basing my assumption on
<ogasawara> JFo: I think I've seen requests for that before (or maybe it was that bug) and I said no to the patch set and to get it upstream
<JFo> more than likely
<JFo> that was a really long bug
<JFo> what the heck is kernel-package(ubuntu)?
<ogasawara> no idea
<ogasawara> JFo: looks to be in Universe for Maverick?
<ogasawara> JFo: I'd say skip it
<JFo> shrug*
<JFo> just sounded odd
<ogasawara> JFo: "kernel-package: A utility for building Linux kernel related Debian packages." - https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kernel-package
<JFo> sounds like something that could easily cause confusion
<ogasawara> JFo: I'm moving onto https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+nominations?start=150
<JFo> ok
<JFo> we are almost done then
<JFo> I'm back to looking over 1-75
<JFo> k, I'm done for the most part
<JFo> there are likely ones that I left alone that should have been closed
<JFo> but I think they are in progress
<ogasawara> JFo: cool, thanks for helping
<JFo> no sweat
<JFo> it is something that I should be watching anyway
 * smb goes eow
<kamal> lag: I confirm that your lp477106 git tree does fix the SD card suspend hang.  I'll post my comment and url to the 64-bit debs in the bug.  Thanks!
 * JFo crosses his fingers
<JFo> looks like it worked
<JFo> I figured out what was causing my e-mail issues ogasawara... but I'm not gonna tell you what it was. I don't want you to know the depths of dumb I went to. :)
<ogasawara> JFo: heh, I'm scared to even ask then.
<JFo> yeah, I R Dumb
<achiang> JFo: do share
<JFo> oh I couldn't '_
<JFo> rather :)
<JFo> mayhap next time I see you achiang I can relate it in the hushed tones of a one-time story.
<achiang> JFo: heh, ok
<JFo> :)
<ogasawara> JFo: "documentation -- re-organize kernel team wiki pages" isn't that work item done?  or did you have more re-org you wanted to tackle
<JFo> there is much more to do, but for the purposes of that item I think we are done... unless apw disagrees
<ogasawara> JFo: heh, I think he was leaving it to you to make the final call
<JFo> ah
<JFo> then for that item I'd say we are complete
<JFo> we can do some more the next cycle 
<JFo> as I am sure we will need to flesh what we have out some more
 * jjohansen -> lunch
<ogasawara> JFo: There was one more I thought might be done - "Jeremy to document the patch review process for kernel" (https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-m-launchpad-upstream-improvements-patches)
<JFo> ah, that has to do with the +patches view in launchpad
<ogasawara> JFo: oh, ok
<JFo> we don't have anything for that as I wasn't using it
<JFo> so I still have to do that :-(
<ogasawara> JFo: ok, I was thinking it was wiki related, so nm.
<JFo> yeah, I wish
<JFo> I had actually forgotten about that one. Thank you for reminding me
<JFo> I should be able to write some thing up on it
<ogasawara> I'm just browsing through https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/ReleaseStatus/Maverick#Milestone%20ubuntu-10.10 and seeing what we might be able to close
<JFo> cool
<JFo> d'oh! it's 3pm and I haven't eaten all day :-/
<JFo> how is it that a fat kid like me forget to eat?!
<JFo> so sad
<manjo> ogasawara, freeze on the 16th ? 
<ogasawara> manjo: yep, will send a reminder next week
<manjo> so after that is SRU process I assume 
<ogasawara> manjo: yep
<ogasawara> manjo: wanted to ask you about your last work item ... "documentation: consolidate and maintian kernel build instructions into one location, possibly within the kernel source itself "
<ogasawara> manjo: did you put together a quick guide to building a kernel or something?
<ogasawara> manjo: ie I can mark it DONE
<manjo> ogasawara, yep it should be int he new wiki pages 
<manjo> although the SRU process doc needs more work
<manjo> I am assuming the SRU team will take a look at what is available and make those changes
<manjo> ogasawara, so yes the build part is done 
<ogasawara> manjo: I think bjf had put together a detailed doc about their processes, but will check with him next week
<manjo> ogasawara, sounds good 
<manjo> ogasawara, instead of doing a separate doc they should integrate it with the scheme that apw and I talked about at the sprint ie having action and doing "includes" of those actions. 
<manjo> we had a session about it and they can follow what I have done as example 
<ogasawara> manjo: I want to say he did?  but am not positive
<manjo> ok I have not had the chance to look at more distro side of thing lately with all the OEM & HEW stuff going on 
<manjo> HWE
<JFo> ok, I am headed out to eat before I fall over. Will be on later.
<era> ogasawara, i think julian has solved the ndiswrapper issue once and for all. it will require a debian sync once he uploads a new package and a 5 line kernel patch.
<era> *3 line
<era> also, i'm investigating why flags like CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS are crippling iwlwifi performance.
<ogasawara> era: cool, do you have a reference to the kernel patch?
<era> yes. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ndiswrapper/+bug/613796/comments/28
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 613796 in ndiswrapper (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "ndiswrapper can scan for SSIDs but cannot connect on any kernel newer than 2.6.34-5.14 (affects: 5) (dups: 2) (heat: 46)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ogasawara> era: cool, I'll get it on my todo list
<era> thank you.
 * ogasawara lunch
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-09-04
<lamont> why does the maverick kernel hate the winxp kvm host?
<JanC> winxp kvm *host* ?
<lamont> guest
<lamont> my bad
<JanC> ;)
<lamont> anything I boot is still a "host" in my head.  sometimes I forget to translate into correct nomenclature
<JanC> well, all guests are hosts inside too etc.
<lamont> starts booting and then screams UNMOUNTABLE_BOOT_VOLUME
<lamont> and tries again... with boring repetitiveness
<lamont> heh.  pebcak
<lamont> turns out that kvm likes to have write access to the underlying file before it lets the guest write to it... who'da thought
<lifeless> nah, really?
<lifeless> ok, I definitely need to organise food; that was waaay more sarcastic than I menat.
<lamont> lifeless: heh
<b4r14> hi to all. i am get this warning on my ubuntu 10.04 64 bits: 'ACPI Warning: Incorrect checksum in table [OEMB] - 81, should be 80'
<b4r14> i try disable the acpi on boot using noacpi
<mjg59> b4r14: Ignore the warning
<b4r14> but my desktop crashs
<b4r14> stop every time
<mjg59> Unrelated
<mjg59> Linux doesn't use the OEMB table
<b4r14> then, what does would cause the break in my system?
<b4r14> i think that was this.
<mjg59> I don't know
<mjg59> But it's nothing to do with the OEMB table
<b4r14> thanks mjg59
<bullgard4> Ubuntu provides the kernels 2.6.32-24-generic #41-Ubuntu and 2.6.32-24-generic #42-Ubuntu. What is the name of this Ubuntu number (41)? Is it »build number«? See http://books.google.de/books?id=-XLrpiHDYoQC&pg=PA154&lpg=PA154&dq=Ubuntu++%22build+number%22&source=bl&ots=U8qB1dCQeL&sig=NNomaXbYkTpie-HQLfxd0uZOBcc&hl=de&ei=DfOBTO2WPMzMswbsxZzmCA&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=10&ved=0CGEQ6AEw
<bullgard4> CQ
<bullgard4> #v=onepage&q=Ubuntu%20%20%22build%20number%22&f=false
<melkor_> Is there any chance of a 2.6.34 or 2.6.35 kernel being release on the ppa for lucid?
<crimsun_> melkor: there is already...
<crimsun_> melkor: see the ppa page for lp:~kernel-ppa
<crimsun_> melkor: e.g., linux-image-generic-lts-backport-maverick
<melkor> crimsun_: are you refering to here? http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/
<melkor> oh on launchpad.
<crimsun_> melkor: right, zinc has the vanilla mainline builds
<melkor> I sort of prefere adding the kernels manually instead putting them on apt, it seems like it might update quite often.
<crimsun_> melkor: at this point in the dev cycle, they really won't be updated frequently.
<melkor> I guess this would also allow me to stop update 2.6.32 all the time.
<b4r14> hi to all. I use ubuntu 10.04 64bits and my desktop crash every time. I think that was a acpi bug with this messase 'ACPI Warning: Incorrect checksum in table [OEMB] - 81, should be 80' but mjg59 say that Linux doesn't use OEMB. I search in syslog and i have noted that my system crash after the message 'hda-intel: spurious response 0x0:0x0, last cmd=0x5f0700'
<b4r14> that is a bug or i need disable hda_intel drivers?
<b4r14> thanks again mjg59
<crimsun_> eww
<crimsun_> b4r14: try appending "options snd-hda-intel position_fix=1" to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf and rebooting
<b4r14> thanks crimsun, i will try. i'm wating compile the kernel and when finish i will restart to see.
#ubuntu-kernel 2010-09-05
<tomreyn> hi, is there something I could do to encourage lucid backports of the current maverick kernel at https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/ppa ?
<tomreyn> (Where "I" is just a random Ubuntu user)
<lifeless> there already is onw
<lifeless> different ppa I think
<lifeless> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kernel-ppa/ppa/ubuntu lucid main
<lifeless> has been pretty up to date for me
<tomreyn> lifeless: that's the same PPA, and there's not the current maverick kernel there.
<lifeless> ah
<lifeless> my bad, sorry
<tomreyn> I'm looking for a version => 2.6.35-20.29 specifically
<crimsun_> tomreyn: that I can see, tim hasn't submitted the current maverick linux for build yet
<tomreyn> crimsun_: "tim" being the maintainer of which PPA/package?
<crimsun_> tomreyn: tim gardner
<tomreyn> thanks crimsun
<KjetilK> I hope you don't mind a "user" question in this channel: I need the mantis driver which was added to mainline in 2.6.33-rc5 on my 10.04 system, and I've been looking around for a kernel to use. Currently, I've built from git, but I guess there has to be easier ways to get that.
<KjetilK> I've looked around, and I'm a bit confused about what kernel builds would be the most stable in my situation. Mainline builds? The kernels in this PPA: https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/ppa ? Any others?
<jolan> you could backport it yourself and use DKMS
<JanC> KjetilK: you could try the kernel packages in http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<KjetilK> jolan, yeah, I suppose that's what I've done with my current solution
<KjetilK> JanC, yeah, but what would be the best of those packages, or the https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/ppa ?
<KjetilK> they're not the same, right?
<JanC> the "mainline" packages are mainline kernel builds using the Ubuntu kernel config, I think the other one includes additional patches
<KjetilK> OK!
<KjetilK> the mainline has not gone through any Ubuntu QA, I suppose? 
<JanC> KjetilK: BTW: the 2.6.32 kernel might see a lot of backports over time, as it was selected by most distros to provide long ter msupport or enterprise releases
<JanC> not sure if that includes your driver though
<KjetilK> interesting, but I suppose the mantis hardware isn't amongst the most common :-)
<KjetilK> it is used on DVB-C TV cards
<KjetilK> it is my MythBuntu box :-)
<JanC> hm, that doesn't sound too "enterprisey"  ;)
<KjetilK> nope :-)
<JanC> ah well, at least you can use a DVB-C card, over here the cable company uses proprietary encryption not supported by anybody but their own crappy hardware  :-(
<JanC> not that I'm really affected, as I don't have a TV, but I'm sad out of principle  ;)
<KjetilK> so, I was thinking, if I had packages that were backports of the Maverick betas, they would have had more QA, is that reasonable?
<KjetilK> yeah, I know. I wouldn't have had a TV either if it hadn't been for Myth. But it is the same thing here, they have some crappy encryption. People have cracked it though, the legal status is somewhat complicated, but since I do not run any card-sharing or anything, I believe I am on the right side of the law
<JanC> the encryption they use here is pretty strong AFAIK, but could be used if they allowed cardreader modules for 3rd party hardware
<KjetilK> I was quite involved when we got DMCA style legislation, and politicians reassured us that encryption would only be protected if it was relevant to copyright, and for my personal use, it isn't. So, the question remains if the cable provider's ToS overrules the law, which the consumer ombudsman has said it doesn't
<KjetilK> yeah, things are getting worse here too, CI+ is making stuff harder
<JanC> well, CI+ would at least allow third party hardware  ;)
<KjetilK> it constantly baffles the mind why they can't just make things could instead of making things crappy with strong encryption...
<KjetilK> err, s/could/good/ 
<JanC> CI+ provides at least some way out of lock-in into crappy hardware
<KjetilK> yeah, that's true, but I suspect they will never give you the certificates you need to use non-crappy hardware...
<JanC> now people have to buy a 30W box that (according to the manual) has to run 24/7, becomes slow after 1 day of operation (Java VM not being able to collect garbage?), after any important issues peopel lose their recorded stuff, etc.
<KjetilK> yeah...
<JanC> the stupid thing doesn't even spin down the hard disks...
<KjetilK> heh
 * KjetilK wants a 15W thin client to run mythfrontend in 1080i with Power over Ethernet only
<JanC> "spinning down hard disks is bad for their lifetime"
<KjetilK> Atom Z6xx seems capable of doing that...
<JanC> but of course you have to replace the box every 3-4 years anyway  ;)
<KjetilK> yeah
<KjetilK> loosing everything every time
<JanC> I mean, whatever if the hard disk dies after 3 years instead of 6 years if you only use it for 3 years  ;)
<KjetilK> yeah...
<KjetilK> mmm, back to my original question, it seems the latest mainline build for lucid is 2.6.34 and 2.6.35-rc1
<KjetilK> whereas the other kernels are more recent, seems to follow the maverick releases?
<JanC> I assume that means they use mavericks kernel config
 * KjetilK nods
<KjetilK> from the name linux-meta-lts-backport-maverick, it sounds like it is a backport to lts, which is a good sign, I suppose...
 * KjetilK tries it
<JanC> BTW: you should be able to build a 1080p system that needs *significantly* less than 15W nowadays
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-08-29
<smb> morning
<abogani> morning
<ppisati>  herton: i was wondering why dind't we release a natty/ti-omap4 kernel along the other flavours? there was some stuff pending there too
<herton> ppisati: because there wasn't natty tracking bug opened/being worked on, I think this week we will work on natty update, then one tracking bug for ti-omap4 will be opened
<ppisati> herton: ooooooooook :)
<tgardner> ogasawara, pushed v3.1-rc4
<ogasawara> tgardner: saw that, thanks
<tgardner> ogasawara, I consistently forget no_dumpfile=true
<ogasawara> tgardner: I've been purposely not checking that in so it's obvious it's still broken
<tgardner> ogasawara, agreed
<tgardner> ogasawara, maybe I should go look at it and perhaps fix it. what a novel idea.
<ogasawara> heh
<tgardner> ogasawara, hmm, I am wondering if makedumpfile will get fixed. upstream hasn't touched it since june. the vmcore layout must have changed for 3.1
<ogasawara> tgardner: hrm, i thought it was makedumpfile just being stupid with respect to the 3.1 version, but hadn't actually investigated.
 * ogasawara back in 20
<tgardner> ogasawara, nope. from looking at the source it appears it cannot determine layout.
 * tgardner --> lunch
 * jjohansen -> lunch
<Daviey> Hey, Would it be viable to try and get a kernel module mainline? http://www.circlemud.org/jelson/software/emlog/ (I am using a more recent fork)
<Daviey> Not being the author or involved with the project, i don't know much about the background. However lkml doesn't seem to reference it.
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-08-30
<apw> Daviey, mainline'ing anything is a big effort
<jjohansen> Daviey: and generally if you mainline it you become the maintainer unless you can get someone else to take it over
<smb> morning
<ppisati> hey Stefan
<smb> Morning Paolo
<apw> smb, morning
<smb> an Anday... :)
<smb> mean Andy
<ppisati> morning * <= wildcard :)
<smb> ppisati, Usually "Good TOD *" ;)
<Daviey> crap.
<smb> Daviey, Pleasure to meet you (again), too. :)
<Daviey> smb: o/ :)
 * abogani waves all
<cking> all very polite here
<smb> cking, Wait till we are awake... :)
<cking> yeah, when the coffee kicks in..
<apw> cking, yo nobby
<cking> thanks apw, much appreciated
 * ppisati -> away 10mins...
<roadmr> quick question, do most bluetooth devices use the btusb driver? or are there some / many that don't?
<apw> roadmr, i think some do not, i have no feel for how many tho.
<roadmr> apw: thanks, so I'm better off not assuming they all do then
<ogasawara> skaet: sorry I missed your pm yesterday, probably best to drop in here for kernel related release issues in case I'm unavailable
<ogasawara> skaet: as far as the system freeze on upgrade from natty to oneiric, that's likely indicative of an issue with the natty kernel vs. oneiric as you won't be running the oneiric kernel at that point.
<ogasawara> skaet: is there a bug number you can point us to?
<ogasawara> cjwatson: bug 837332, I can just revert that config change for now.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 837332 in linux "missing efi-modules udeb" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/837332
<ogasawara> cjwatson: it likely the quickest fix and I can then re-upload
<cjwatson> ogasawara: you think we should try to shove that in for beta then?
<cjwatson> I assumed you'd made the config change for some other reason ...
<ogasawara> cjwatson: it was made per a review of our modules which were not enabled as modules
<cjwatson> I was test-building http://paste.ubuntu.com/677973/
<cjwatson> hm, I think future process for that kind of thing probably ought to include consideration of udebs ...
<ogasawara> cjwatson: indeed
 * cjwatson asks on #-release, since a kernel upload at this point might well cause problems
<cjwatson> (that diff's slightly wrong, still testing)
<ogasawara> cjwatson: i'd be in favor of just reverting at this point, we can make the config change and udeb fix up after beta-1
<cjwatson> ogasawara: actually, built-in is really better for efivars from my point of view
<cjwatson> ogasawara: it means d-i can always know reliably what platform it's on
<cjwatson> we can deal with it being modular, but it's more effort
<ogasawara> cjwatson: sounds reasonable to me, I'll just add that to our enforcer then that is should remain built-in
<cjwatson> so I wonder if it's worth it
<ogasawara> cjwatson: it's a quick one line entry in our enforcer
<cjwatson> unless it has some negative impact on non-EFI systems or something, but I didn't think it did
<ogasawara> cjwatson: I don't believe so
<apw> yeah a case of s dependancy we are unaware of really, and so its gotten pushed out
<cjwatson> yeah, its init is trivial if EFI is disabled
<cjwatson> ok, in that case an enforcer entry would be great from my POV, thanks
<apw> yeah we use those to both ensure the setting and to contain documentation as to why, so we don't undo it without thinking
<ogasawara> cjwatson: ok, will prep the config revert and add to our enforcer
 * ogasawara keeps an eye on #ubuntu-release for the final work if it's ok to upload
<ogasawara> bah, stupid abi check fails
 * ogasawara bumps abi
<apw> ogasawara, moving  a module builtin from module shouldn't fire the abi checker should it?
<ogasawara> apw: I didn't think so either.  I disabled the module check but it's still vomiting on the abi check
<ogasawara> II: Checking ABI for generic...
<ogasawara>     Reading symbols/modules to ignore...read 0 symbols/modules.
<ogasawara>     Reading new symbols (9)...read 12089 symbols.
<ogasawara>     Reading old symbols (9)...read 12089 symbols.
<ogasawara> II: Checking for missing symbols in new ABI...found 0 missing symbols
<ogasawara> II: Checking for new symbols in new ABI...found 0 new symbols
<ogasawara> II: Checking for changes to ABI...
<ogasawara>     MOVE : register_efivars                         : drivers/firmware/efivars => vmlinux
<ogasawara>     TYPE : register_efivars                         : (unknown)EXPORT_SYMBOL_GPL =>
<ogasawara>     MOVE : unregister_efivars                       : drivers/firmware/efivars => vmlinux
<ogasawara>     TYPE : unregister_efivars                       : (unknown)EXPORT_SYMBOL_GPL =>
<ogasawara> WW: 2 symbols changed location
<ogasawara> EE: 2 symbols changed export type and weren't ignored
<ogasawara> II: Done
<ogasawara> make: *** [abi-check-generic] Error 1
<ogasawara> Failure(2)
<apw> well for me i'd just ignore the abi and call it the same, noone should be relying on those and they are moves only
<apw> tgardner, ^^ ?
<apw> otherwise they will have to spin the installer and all that jazz
<ogasawara> apw: yep, that's what I'd like to avoid
<tgardner> apw, ogasawara: ack
<ogasawara> apw, tgardner: ack, so I'm gonna disable the abi check too and upload
<tgardner> ogasawara, go for it.
<bjf> ##
<bjf> ## Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Today @ 17:00 UTC - #ubuntu-meeting
<bjf> ##      agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Meeting
<bjf> ##
<tgardner> ogasawara, do you use kteam-tools/buildscripts/build-mkppa to do your test builds ? I'm thinking about flipping the switch to add '-j...' if parallel builds are supported for the release.
<ogasawara> tgardner: I've been using stefan's build scripts (build-prep and build-start)
<tgardner> ogasawara, which ultimately calls target-scripts/run-build
<ogasawara> tgardner: and I believe that uses CONCURRENCY_LEVEL?
<tgardner> ogasawara, CONCURRENCY_LEVEL only applies to the kmake. My changes will build multiple flavours in parallel. It appears to cut most release builds by 50-75%
<tgardner> with the side effect of totally burying the build server.
<ogasawara> tgardner: well I'm gonna change to your build scripts then :)
<tgardner> this won't affect archive buildds
<tgardner> ogasawara, gimme a bit and I'll have some patches for you to test
<tgardner> ogasawara, pull-request sent
<tgardner> ogasawara, forgot to mention, don't set concurrency. it'll be automatically set according to NR_CPUS
<ogasawara> just FYI, powerpc and arm are going to fail to build for 3.0.0-9.15 due to the enforcer checking only for CONFIG_EFI_VARS=y
<ogasawara> needs to be CONFIG_EFI_VARS=y|!CONFIG_EFI_VARS
 * ogasawara back in 20
<bjf> ##
<bjf> ## Kernel team meeting in one hour
<bjf> ##
 * tgardner lost a server hard drive
<smb> those probably should not be carried around... 
<cking> tgardner, damaged HDD or just forgot where you put it?
<tgardner> cking, Seagate SAS died on boot
<cking> not good, how old is that then?
<tgardner> cking, I'm not really sure. I was testing the ability to write a 1TB file yesterday and began to experience many errors.
<tgardner> I think it was this drive.
<cking> time to dd straight to the raw device to see if that fails I suppose...
 * tgardner trots back to his server room for an extended visit
<apw> cking, are there options for shutdown like there are for reboot (=b etc)?
<mjg59> apw: No
<mjg59> apw: On non-EFI systems there's only one way to shut down anyway
<apw> mjg59, thanks one less thing to check
<cking> thanks mjg59
 * smb wonders what /sys/power/disk does
<mjg59> Depends if it's configured to use platform or shutdown
<smb> Right, I thought that was an option to tweak the shutdown
<mjg59> Either S5 (which is equivalent to power off) or S4 (which is bsaically the same but the firmware may do odd things)
<mjg59> S4 is nominally a sleep state rather than shut down
<smb> Ok, ok. Just remember some hw would not work with platform but with shutdown...
<smb> Err
<smb> mean Ah ok...
 * smb is not good at splitting himself into two channels...
<bjf> ##
<bjf> ## Kernel team meeting in 4 minutes
<bjf> ##
<ppisati> o/
<cking> ppisati, in #ubuntu-meeting 
<Book_em_Dano> The bootup process is halted with a message that a "soft lockup was detected on CPU#1 ...(modprobe:XXXX)" and that it has not responded for 61 seconds, what is this error indictative of?
<apw> driver init for that driver is likely broken and causing a lockup
<Book_em_Dano> How can I resolve this issue?
<bjf> ogasawara, note, heat on new bugs (the bugs that show in the daily mail) is going to be pretty low, so though I have no problem adding it, i'm unsure of it's value
<ogasawara> bjf: yah, that's true.  don't add it for now, it'll just add clutter with little to no value then.
<bjf> ogasawara, not to harp (much) but that's where i see the value in the 7-day and 30-day html reports, they can give you an idea of what is really "hot"
<ogasawara> bjf: indeed.  I just have to remember to look at those reports
<ogasawara> bjf: that's why I like the morning bug email, it fits nicely with my daily routine (wake up, check email...)
<ogasawara> bjf: is there an ubuntu qa irc channel, I want to see if I can get access to a machine in cert
<Book_em_Dano> Can resolve the soft lockup w/o reinstalling Ubuntu?
<Book_em_Dano> Can I resolve the soft lockup w/o reinstalling Ubuntu, by some other means?
<ppetraki> Book_em_Dano, pass 'nosoftlockup' in addition to your kernel parameters
<tgardner> ogasawara, 3.0.4 is a clean rebase on master-next. are you still rebasing ?
<ogasawara> tgardner-afk: I've got it rebased, was doing a test build but trying to use your scripts and needed to make some tweaks
<ogasawara> tgardner-afk: test build just about finished and then I'll push
<Book_em_Dano> I tried inputting the nosoftlockup boot parameter via grub2 to offset a soft lockup error during the bootup process, but as soon as I tried to execute it, a "alloc magic is broken at 0x7fcf2660" error appeared; what is causing this error, is grub corrupted?
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-08-31
 * apw yawns
 * smb slurps coffee
<apw> #define __RAW_SPIN_LOCK_INITIALIZER(lockname)   \
<apw>         {                                       \
<apw>         .raw_lock = __ARCH_SPIN_LOCK_UNLOCKED,  \
<apw>         SPIN_DEBUG_INIT(lockname)               \
<apw>         SPIN_DEP_MAP_INIT(lockname) }
 * ppisati waits for gitweb on kernel.ubuntu.com to spit something useful...
<apw> ppisati, its not the fastest thing in the world
<ppisati> nope...
<ppisati> i already asked but, can i have a faster kernel.ubuntu.com for christmas?
<apw> only if you give up the puppy
<ppisati> uhmm... ok, i keep the puppy then :)
<apw> smb, did we get a lot with the extra printies ?
<smb> apw, currently pulling the dump
<smb> Though I actually expect not that much...
<apw> smb, i assume thats a xen side thing ?  snapshotting the memory
<smb> apw, right
<smb> apw, So as we already expected, the replacement takes place much before the module is loaded/init is called...
<smb> Makes it even stranger
<smb> I will have to have a close look at the disassembly of that module
<apw> well remember it is being patched at load time for paravirt things
<apw> i wonder if the kernel itself is not being patched correctly
<apw> so it is in fact not using the new ones
<smb> Right, what I want to check is whether lock and unlock seem to be patch sites
<apw>   9 .parainstructions 0000001c  0000000000000000  0000000000000000  0000ac88  2**3
<apw> my floppy.ko does have some form of paravirt ops
<apw> alternative_instructions seems to be where we apply_paravirt for the main kernel
<apw> smb, could you perhaps put a message in alternative_instructions to make sure it has been run
<smb> apw, probably...
<apw> as if the kernel never switched over cause of a bug, then we may well find that floppy is the first thing to use them in this case
<apw> which would match the stats you have too, so worth checking
<smb> Just wondering why lock seems to use one way while unlock the other
<apw> well we do appear to be patching things as we go for paravirt operations of some sort
<apw> smb, i wonder what compiler your other tester is using
<apw> we are using a bleeding edge 4.6 right ?
<smb> apw, Just in the assembly there seems to be a PVop for unlock but a raw call for lock... 
<smb> apw, bleeding o-edge
<smb> which is 4.6
<apw> smb, can you put up the asm dump so i can see too pls
<apw> smb, i assume you are looking at the kernel there yes?
<smb> apw, probably you would be able to look yourself on gomeisa
<smb> no at the unstripped ko
<apw> smb, and how are you getting the asm
<smb> my home and oneiric-amd64/...
<smb> apw, objdump -SD
<apw> smb, i think you dumped at the return address, ie in the middle fo the function, could you redump perhaps 32 bytes back for me
<smb> apw, Oh, right, likely did... sure, a sec
 * ppisati -> lunch
<smb> apw, Should be now replaced. Btw, it feels a bit inconsistent which CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN options are set and which are not...
<apw> smb, which are inconsistent?  i think you can mark them separatly 
<smb> apw, Looks like only unlock and unlock_irq are... everything else is not
 * smb needs food...
<apw> so we'd not see the lock then in thec ode, we'd expect to see a jump out somewhere
<smb> apw, Would it be possible then that lock calls are called up in the kernel, which has been patched once before the pointers were replaced, but unlock gets patched on module load cause it is inlined?
<apw> i think that would mean we should replace one lot via the smp_alternatives if things are working right
<apw> and the other via the paravirt thingy, is why i'd like to see those instrumented in module.c to see which are actuall applied
<smb> its next on the list...
<apw> smb, can you tell me what crash things is at FFFFFFFF815FD174
<smb> apw ffffffff815fd174 (T) _raw_write_lock_irqsave+36 /home/smb/oneiric-amd64/ubuntu-2.6/arch/x86/include/asm/spinlock.h: 260
<apw> smb, sorry make that FFFFFFFF815FD17B
<smb> ffffffff815fd17b (T) _raw_write_lock_irqsave+43 /home/smb/oneiric-amd64/ubuntu-2.6/kernel/spinlock.c: 290
<apw> ok so i think i have the lock, and it is here
<apw> and what is FFFFFFFF8100913B
<apw> smb ^
<smb> ffffffff8100913b (t) check_zero+27 /home/smb/oneiric-amd64/ubuntu-2.6/arch/x86/xen/spinlock.c: 54
<apw> smb and FFFFFFFF815FD180
<smb> ffffffff815fd180 (T) _raw_spin_lock_irq /home/smb/oneiric-amd64/ubuntu-2.6/kernel/spinlock.c: 152
<apw> and ths FFFFFFFF81009140
<apw> smb, ^
<smb> ffffffff81009140 (t) xen_spin_unlock /home/smb/oneiric-amd64/ubuntu-2.6/arch/x86/xen/spinlock.c: 325
<apw> and dissasemble _raw_spin_lock_irq
<apw> whats that got in it
<smb> apw, in pm
<apw> ok so _raw_spin_lock_irq is the ticket version, which is the out of line version
<apw> the inline unlock has been correctly replaced
<apw> so it looks like the alternatives are not being done right on the main kernel
<smb> apw, which would match my suspician
<apw> very much so indeed
<apw> but i have the proof here now
<smb> apw, Pretty certain that the non-inline versions are patched once, before xen init replaces the vectors in the struct
<apw> so i think the kernels out of line code is non-paravirt
<apw> yeah ... so when those pointers are changed we need to reapply the paravirt ops to the kernel don't we ?
<smb> apw, Right either this or the replacement would need to be done before the first patching...
<apw> so ... what defines ordering of the patching against the alternatives being applied
<apw> per
<smb> For that I need to check the code more carefully. It seemed to be a struct of pointers contained in another and then applied... but need to understand it better first
<apw> so i assume if we were all inline or all out of line we would never see this, simply we would get away with it
<apw> OH ... and i think we _know_ all of the kernel is broken and using ticket, because it does not blow up
<apw> so we know all of the alternatives in the kernel are pointing to ticket as it would have inline unlocks too
<smb> apw, Well yes, ticket is the default pv_lock_ops
<apw> right ... what i mean is, the timeing of the bang and the stats tell us that its everything in the kernel which is the  "other way"
<apw> and tells us its the alternatives application which has gone awry
<smb> But I would assume if one could satisfy all being inlined it would be good. because the kernel would keep using ticket and modules both pv ones
<smb> ... with a strange way of good
<apw> yes as long as they didn't share any locks
<smb> yeah
<apw> ie no modules reach out and use kernel locks, then bad poop would happen
<apw> now .. how the heck has upstream not hit this, are we inlining in a non-standard way ?
<apw> i'd expect us to be taking the normal defaults
<smb> apw, Or maybe they test with all needed stuff built-in...
<apw> smb, right i have the real code decoded and the proof we are calling unmatched lock/unlock here, is there a bug i should shove it in, or ?
<smb> apw, Not yet... need to create one
<apw> smb, yeah perhaps so, its definatly only modules which can hit this
<smb> things keep breaking quicker than I would be able to operate lp
<smb> or rather I should first report things and then look into them but I tend to do it the otehr way
<apw> get me the number when its done, and i'll put all this crap in the bug so it doesn't get lost
<smb> ack
<apw> is cool as the dump has the rewritten post alternatives code, so we can confirm your theory is spot on
<smb> apw, Sounds perferct. At least I can say its on the kernel side now. The other issues turned out to be in the xen hypervisor
<apw> yeah, it looks to be a pretty obvious bug really, needing to apply the right locks to everything
<apw> its amazing its lasted this long without being noticed
<cking> apw, this will confirm your observation that boarding planes has always been inefficient: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-14717695
<smb> apw, bug 838026
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 838026 in linux "Running Oneiric kernel as Xen HVM guest with pvlocks hangs on boot" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/838026
<apw> smb bits are in
<smb> apw, cool. thanks
<lynxman> Hey guys o/ we're having quite heavy issues with Oneric Server and HP DL380 proliant servers, we raised bug #818177 about it
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 818177 in linux "HP DL380G5 does not see disks after upgrade to Oneiric" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/818177
<lynxman> This looks like quite a serious race bug, considering that Proliant is one of the common servers on the market can we give this bug some fire? :)
<tgardner> lynxman, seems like you have 2 issues, one of which is bnx2 firmware (again).
<apw> lynxman, i see you are able to boot it one in N, it might be good to get it up and update the kernel
<apw> as you appear to have a -7.x kernel
<apw> tgardner, have those 'tards changed the firware name _again_
<lynxman> apw: I reproduced the same just now with the latest oneric release
<lynxman> apw: Both through PXE install from last Friday's daily release and from the natty -> oneiric upgrade route as well
<lynxman> apw: same result :(
<smb> lynxman, isn't that the disk?
<smb> cciss 0000:06:00.0: cciss0: <0x3230> at PCI 0000:06:00.0 IRQ 66 using DAC
<smb> [    1.849298]  cciss/c0d0: p1 p2 < p5 >
<tgardner> apw, they may have
<lynxman> smb: yessir
<lynxman> smb: I can try reinstalling again in natty and going the natty -> oneiric route modifying also grub.conf and fstab
<smb> So it seems there.... 
<apw> lynxman, i assume the bug report is from one of your good boots ?
<smb> Are you having a uuid or devname in fstab?
<lynxman> apw: its from TREllis trying the same in the same set of servers
<smb> ah forget it... lvm
<lynxman> apw: right now the most I have is iLO access through a java *shrieks* interface
<lynxman> apw: but yeah its from one of the good boots
<smb> lynxman, Though it was oneiric already... Would you be able to collect a log from a bad one over serial over lan ?
<apw> yeah if we could get a dmesg from a failed boot, then we can compare
<lynxman> smb: apw: unfortunately not, I can take jpeg screenshots of the bad dmesg though
<apw> better than nothing
<smb> yep
<lynxman> alright, doing that :)
<smb> lynxman, Just wondering if you can use that java thing... then why ipmi sol activate would not work... Of course you need to define a serial interface in bios first...
<Daviey> lynxman: iLo should have serial support?
<lynxman> Daviey: oh yes, it should, if you buy the extra SVP module, which is just a software update
<lynxman> Daviey: HP at its best, showing no mercy for sysadmins
<Daviey> bah.
<ppisati> herton: it seems you had a sleepless night, did you? :)
<herton> ppisati: it was my bot personality in action :)
<apw> smb, lynxman, seems they (hp) have changed much of the board reset code since .38, so they have probabally borked it
<herton> (shank bot is running in a cron job here)
<ogra_> herton, sleep-walker^Wchatter ?
<apw> smb, i meant to ask just how early do we figure out we are switching to pvlocks
<smb> apw, err wouldn't that mean neither older kernels would boot now?
<ppisati> herton: really?
<lynxman> smb: apw: natty kernels boot without any issues though
<ppisati> herton: i thought it was you, doh!
<apw> smb, lynxman, right i am saying .38 has completly different reset code
<herton> ppisati: yep :)
<apw> so its possible that natty would work and oneiric not
<smb> apw, The normal rewrite of code seems to be done from check_bugs() / somewhere from start_kernel (== quite early)
<apw> smb, yeah, and the pvlocks one ?
<smb> apw, later (not really time to follow that chain, yet)
<apw> smb, i thought you'd put a print in, wondered where that had fallen
<smb> apw, right after the bringup of cpu#0 where you have the spinlock irq message in the log I sent
<smb> apw, Hm.... If I am not looking wrongly... the xen spinlock ptrs are set from init_arch which comes before check_bugs in start_kernel...
 * apw shouts incoherantly at his screen
<apw> noreplace_paravirt <-- smb what value does that have in the dump
<apw> and ... when does it change
<smb> noreplace_paravirt = $8 = 0
<smb> apw, And for when it would change I would need a new kernel...
<apw> smb, well the code seems to init it to 0 and then only change it =1, so i think its always been 0
<apw> smb, i have a worry that the real bug is that the kernel locks are not taking into account PARAVIRT_SPINLOCK at at
<apw> smb, ignore that ... sigh
<smb> apw, Actually, I think I was wrong before... Currently its done in smp_prepare_cpus() which is called from kernel_inti which comes after the check_bugs
<apw> smb, so that ... would explain it
<smb> Yeah... luckily...
<apw> you could try shoving the same check directly in check_bugs before and see if it fixes things
<smb> apw, I had been moving it into some place which should have been before (not sure I did it right though) and that was... quite bad
<smb> apw, Unfortunately crash is quite useless if the badness is before the init task runs... :/
<apw> well you could try calling the alternative_instructions again where we have just changed the pointers
<apw> and see what happens, i suspect the kernel will shitola itself in all new interesting ways
<smb> I will try that now... 
<apw> Kernel modules: hpsa, cciss
<apw> smb, ^^ that looks bad to my eye
<apw> (for the disky thing)
<smb> apw, There was something that they do some funny things to which driver handles what...
<smb> apw, messing around with names and acting differently when its a cdrom or disk or so...
<apw> smb, looking at it they took all that out and "made sure we don't have overlapping ids"
<apw> i suspect its bust _again_
<lynxman> getting your pics :) it's a painstakingful operation
<apw> lynxman, heh thanks, and if you can get an lspci
<apw> lynxman, just the page with the sas controller would be enough
<lynxman> apw: doing that too
<apw> lynxman, do you by any chance have an lspci for this machine/similar machine on a natty kernel
<lynxman> apw: nope since I already upgraded it on oneiric
<lynxman> apw: just 3 mins until I finish photoshopping this :)
<apw> bah people who can affort photoshop
<lynxman> apw: it's one of those unlimited demo copies :)
<lynxman> apw: screenshots in place :)
<apw> lynxman, so where is your root disk?  c0d0 or c0d1 ?
<lynxman> apw: c0d0
<apw> well this dmesg shows c0d0 being found and mounted
<lynxman> apw: yes,but then it goes into "filesystem is read only"
<apw> it does show an "unknown partition table" error for c0d1
<apw> which seemed to work in the good boot
<lynxman> apw: so looks like it finds it at rootfs moment but when it needs to jump to the appropriate initlevel it breaks
<lynxman> apw: it's the same machine reinstalled again and again
<apw> whats on c0d1p1 /
<apw> ?
<lynxman> apw: posting screenshot just now
<apw> [    1.850587]  cciss/c0d1: p1
<apw> as on the good boot we get the ^^ above
<lynxman> apw: I reckon it's safe to ignore c0d1, I've been not using it for this install, at all
<apw> ok so we can't call this "doesn't see its disks" when it has the disk mounted read only
<lynxman> apw: true, still something is broken on the driver though
<lynxman> apw: or that's what it looks like from mine and kirkland diags
<apw> lynxman, maybe so but a widly inaccurate description isn't helping
<lynxman> apw: :) true
<lynxman> apw: apologies, this problem has been jumping like a hot potato
<apw> so what did it say on the console just before dropping to busybox ?
<lynxman> apw: exactly the same as in the dmesg,not extra info there :/
<apw> it doesn't have any required nfs mounts does it ?
<lynxman> apw: no
<lynxman> apw: it's a clean install, no extra anything
<lynxman> apw: in this case it's a clean natty then dist-upgrade to oneiric, reboot
<lynxman> apw: same situation happens with direct oneiric install
<apw> so what occurs if you ^D out of busy box prompt
<lynxman> apw: trying that nao
<lynxman> apw: system doesn't boot, 5 lines of touch errors on "Read-only file system" attaching ot bug report
<apw> ok so ... anything in dmesg | tail thats new ?
<lynxman> apw: can't do anything, not even dmesg :)
<lynxman> apw: system completely unresposive
<lynxman> apw: er it does respond to Ctrl-Alt-Del
<lynxman> attached
<apw> ok so when it gets back to busy box could you try remounting / rw manually
<apw> mount -o rw,remount /
<apw> and see what that does
<lynxman> apw: okay :)
 * apw hopes smb is making more progress than he is
<lynxman> apw: if I remount manually then resume boot it just shows "rc-sysinit start/runnin, process 1011" and fails to keep booting
<apw> lynxman, so it remounts manually r/w ok
<lynxman> apw: yes
<TREllis> lynxman: ah, looks like you are having fun
<apw> so it sounds like a userspace level issue then rather than a kernel issue
<lynxman> TREllis: aren't I, apw is being extra patient with me
<lynxman> apw: alright, I'll bug the ubuntu-server guys then :)
<lynxman> apw: thank you very very very much for your patience as said, one beer is on me at next UDS ;)
<apw> heh see what they say about how one diagnoses this puppy
<lynxman> apw: it'll be painful, for sure, remote access to a machine in the Montreal lab
<apw> lynxman, one thing you can try is adding --verbose to the _end_ of you kernel command line
<apw> yes with the --, this should make upstart more chatty
<lynxman> apw: cool, nice tip, thanks :)
<TREllis> lynxman: remove quiet and add INIT_VERBOSE=yes too :)
<lynxman> TREllis: for extra fun
 * ogasawara back in 20
<ppisati> LP seems to be down now...
<ppisati> ah no
<ppisati> Timeout...
<herton> it's slow and timeouting for me too
<ppisati> yeah
<ppisati> but even in the main page
<Daviey> apw: What was the indicator that lynxman's bug was userspace?
<apw> Daviey, the symptoms was that it booted to a prompt, but root was mounted and could be made r/w
<apw> so the disks were all there and functioning at the time of the boot filaure
<Daviey> apw: I see.. that makes things less cool.
<Daviey> lynxman: Are you sure you were seeing the real filesystem, and not the contents of the intramfs?
<lynxman> Daviey: certain
<Daviey> lynxman: Thought about replacing the stock with Dell or Supermicro servers?
<lynxman> Daviey: Don't think that'll fix the bug :)
<lynxman> Daviey: although we bought some servers, and they were accepted by #is gladfully :)
<lynxman> Daviey: at least I think so, otherwise I don't know where they are
<lynxman> Daviey: they were proliant too
<herton> ppisati: you missed updating the timestamp in the changelog when closing the ti-omap4 for natty
<apw> lynxman, how did the --verbose pan out
<lynxman> apw: didn't add much unfortunately, although if I changed the kernel boot from ro to rw I've got way further than anytime before, got up to rc.local. but then the network card doesn't mount and I don't get getty login
<lynxman> apw: it looks to me that the system fails to remount itself at some early boot stage
<apw> lynxman, what tells you that?
<lynxman> apw: that if I boot the kernel straight rw everything kinda works
<apw> lynxman, but we also know we can move the disk rw from the prompt, and its userspace which does that normally
<apw> i assume it is mountall which does that
<lynxman> apw: yes but in that case it doesn't get too much further up in boot, which I think indicates that there's pre-depending stuff on the FS being rw that doesn't get run properly
<apw> lynxman, right and the question is why doesn't mountall do its job
<lynxman> apw: that's the question indeed...
<lynxman> apw: any way to make mountall super verbose?
<apw> you could just try running mountall at the prompt when it stops
<bjf> jsalisbury, how does someone upload the log files from a different system to a bug? 
 * herton -> lunch
<lynxman> apw: aha! mountall hangs :)
<lynxman> apw: Daviey: kirkland: added screenshot to bug report
<ppisati> herton: the timestamp?
<ppisati> wait, let me see...
<ppisati> herton: you mean the "-- Paolo Pisati <paolo.pisati@canonical.com>  Mon, 30 May 2011 14:47:51 +0200" at the end of the changelog entry?>
<ppisati> herton: actually i never touched it, and i thought it was automagically constructed
<ppisati> btw, i can't close maverick/mvl-dove
<herton> ppisati: yep, May seems a little in the past :)
<herton> the timestamp update must be done manually
<ppisati> herton: ah, didn't know
<herton> ppisati: hmm what's the issue with the maverick/mvl-dove?
<ppisati> herton: well, i did it last week
<ppisati> herton: and i don't think i did anything special
<herton> ppisati: oh ok, so just invalidate the bug, it was opened because maverick was respinned to revert 2 patches
<ppisati> herton: i mean, i ran thr update-from-mvl-dove script, readded some commits that were overwritten and then closed it
<ppisati> herton: but i just noticed that:
<herton> that reverted patches don't affect it I think
<ppisati> 1) IMO the last time we release it, it was wrong
<ppisati> sicne the last changelog entry encompass a loooooong period of time
<ppisati> so, basically it was never opened/closed correctly
<ppisati> 2) now the use the script, readd commits and close doesn't work anymore
<ppisati> bah
<ppisati> herton: ah, so i can invalidate it then?
<ppisati> cool
<ppisati> but still, there's something wrong in there...
<herton> ppisati: wait, so the rebase script doesn't work anymore?
<ppisati> herton: nope
<ppisati> herton: but i'll take a look at it later
<ppisati> or tomorrow
<ppisati> as long as i can invalidate it right now, it's ok
<herton> ppisati: ok. just keep the tracking bug opened for now then
<ppisati> herton: so, do i invalidate it or not?
<herton> you can invalidate it, as long as mvl-dove doesn't need a rebase against latest maverick master, that is, nothing since the last maverick master updates affects mvl-dove
<ppisati> herton: nope, maverick/mvl-dove is a copy of lucid/mvl-dove
<ppisati> plus a 200 offset in the ABI
<ppisati> just to avoid clashes
<herton> oh right, forgot about that. ppisati, so the rebase script is not broken, it uses the latest lucid/mvl-dove branch
<ppisati> yep
<herton> that's why it must be failing now, since there were no updates to lucid/mvl-dove
<ppisati> no, there were, i just packaged the new kernel
<ppisati> and you can tell the script to use zinc
<ppisati> anyway, don't worry
<ppisati> i'll figure it out
<herton> yep, but you need that me or sconklin push the lucid/mvl-dove to master before you use the rebase script I think
<herton> *not to master, but to lucid -> mvl-dove branch
<ppisati> no no
<ppisati> you can tell to use my lucid tree on zinc instead
<jsalisbury> bjf, from a different system?  I believe you can just add them as an attachment
<bjf> jsalisbury, i thought that apport had a command line option for it (but i could be mistaken)
<herton> ppisati: oh ok. well, if you changed lucid/mvl-dove, I think you want to release later the maverick/mvl-dove based on it? in this case you wouldn't invalidate the bug
<jsalisbury> bjf, ahh, yes it does.
<jsalisbury> bjf, one sec
<jsalisbury> bjf, you could do something like this: ubuntu-bug linux --save /tmp/ubuntu-bug-output-BUGNUM.log
<jsalisbury> bjf, then attach the output file to the bug
<bjf> jsalisbury, ok, so there's no command line for attaching the output to the bug once you have collected it
<jsalisbury> bjf, Do you mean:
<jsalisbury> bjf, apport-collect bug_num
<jsalisbury> bjf, that attaches the apport-collect output directly to the bug id given for bug_num
<bjf> jsalisbury, yes, but more like "apport-collect bug_num --logs=/tmp/ubuntu-bug-output-BUGNUM.log"
<bjf> jsalisbury, anyway, doesn't seem like there is something exactly like I'm describing
<jsalisbury> bjf, ok, so you mean if you already have the file, how do you attach the file using the apport command vs attaching it manually
<bjf> yes
<jsalisbury> bjf, I'm not sure if it has that functionality, but I can dig deeper
<bjf> jsalisbury, no big deal, thought you might just know off the top of your head
<jsalisbury> bjf, not off the top of my head, but that would be very useful
<ppisati> herton: ok, natty/ti-omap4 repushed
<herton> ack
<jsalisbury> bjf, hmm, from the man page:
<jsalisbury>  Finally, you can use this program to report a previously stored crash or bug report:
<jsalisbury>            apport-bug /var/crash/_bin_bash.1000.crash
<jsalisbury>            apport-bug /tmp/apport.firefox.332G9t.apport
<bjf> that looks interesting
<jsalisbury> bjf, but that looks like the crash file must contain the bug id
<jsalisbury> s/crash/apport-output/
<jsalisbury> bjf, hmm, actually apport-bug with an output file will create a new bug using that output file, not add to an existing bug :-(
<jsalisbury> bjf, apport-cli may be able to do this, but I would have to try it.
<jjohansen> rebooting
 * tgardner -> lunch
<cnd> when is kernel freeze?
<jjohansen> cnd: sept 15
<cnd> ok
<herton> tgardner: do you know if packages from bug 772381 will be copied to updates? I have a new tracking bug for ti-omap4, but noted that release/bug is still opened with packages in -proposed
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 772381 in linux-ti-omap4 "linux-ti-omap4: 2.6.38-1209.13 -proposed tracker" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/772381
<herton> sconklin: ^
<tgardner> herton, looks like 2.6.38-1309.13 must have been copied to -updates already.
<herton> tgardner: yeah. I just don't want to do a new upload and overwrite what is in -proposed right now
<tgardner> herton, hmm, this 1309.13 version is a bit strange.
<herton> tgardner: typo, it's 2.6.38-1209.13
<tgardner> herton, perhaps, but Launchpad thinks it is 1309. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ti-omap4/+bug/772381/comments/2
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 772381 in linux-ti-omap4 "linux-ti-omap4: 2.6.38-1209.13 -proposed tracker" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<herton> tgardner: seems the 1300 abi is the oneiric version
<herton> *oneiric upload
<tgardner> herton, doh! of course it is. it even says so.
<tgardner> herton, so, you're worried about overwriting the current version in -proposed ?
<tgardner> natty-proposed
<herton> tgardner: yes, in the case this 2.6.38-1209.13 will be copied to -updates
<tgardner> herton, ok, I guess I don't see the issue.
<herton> tgardner: I'm not sure what's the state of it. should this release have been copied to -updates, or can I do a new update which will "supersede" this in -proposed
<tgardner> herton, you'll likely have to go through all of the associated bugs and ascertain that they've been verified.
<herton> tgardner: looking at the bug list, noted that commit dfcc9e415e79d0b9de8cc8db89211ddec663306f in natty/ti-omap4 tree shouldn't have been applied, by the bug report natty don't want the multi-arch stuff
<tgardner> herton, is that the result of a rebase against master ?
<herton> tgardner: no, seems natty/ti-omap4 isn't a rebasable branch
<tgardner> herton, does it have a negative impact? its just some packaging studd as far as I can tell
<tgardner> suff*
<tgardner> stuff*
<herton> don't know really, just noticed looking at the bugs to verify
<tgardner> herton, I think you can ignore it.
<herton> also some bugs to verify are patches applied to natty before the kernel freeze, so before the SRU process. I think they can stay unverified also.
<tgardner> herton, anything that was verified for x86 and is not arch specific is likely fine.
<herton> tgardner: since that release was not verified, I think it's ok then to supersede it with a new upload/sru process. It'll have to wait for testing etc. I'll set 772381 as won't fix for natty and lets do the update on the new tracking bug, what do you think?
<tgardner> herton, works for me
 * ogasawara lunch
 * cking calls it a day
<Guest76083> hmm http://pastebin.com/BKcmMd47
<kees> ogasawara: so, seccomp_filter goes in for -9.16?
<ogasawara> kees: yep.  we have an abi bump, so it'll actually be -10.16.  we'll upload on friday.
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-09-01
<kees> ogasawara: cool
 * apw yawns quietly to himself
<ppisati> morning *
 * smb silently sneaks in
 * bryceh unobtrusively watches people yawning and sneaking
<amitk> apw: is the default now set to mark every bug against "linux" to confirmed?
<amitk> bug 838614 was filed by a friend on mine, I didn't know that tomboy is now a kernel driver :)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 838614 in linux "User experience issue while shutdown" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/838614
<smb> amitk, Magic (bot) happens when there is apport data I'd say. :)
<amitk> smb: hmm, with brad's name :)
<smb> amitk, You know these people, working like machines... :-P
<amitk> heh
<htorque> hi everyone! don't know if that's the right place to ask, but my new ssd is not used as sata-iii drive and i'm stuck with sata-ii speeds.
<htorque> here's a snippet from dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/679685/ (crucial m4 connected to ata1 on an intel z68 based board)
<htorque> (using up-to-date oneiric)
<smoser> bjf is there a a way i can appease your bot at bug 838199 ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 838199 in linux "initramfs blkid /dev/xvda1 did not return, failed boot" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/838199
<ogasawara> smoser: I just posted a comment there
<bjf> smoser, just change the status to "confirmed" and it will leave the bug alone
<bjf> smoser, you just tease it when you put it back to "new", note this is actually explained in the comment that is added
<_-maks> is there a linux version known that you'll pick for 11.04?
<_-maks> debian is freezing in june so we might be able to sync
<_-maks> 3.4 looks optimistic but maybe feasible?
<_-maks> 3.2 for christmas, so easter with 3.3
<_-maks> so maybe to optimistic
<bjf> _-maks, did you mean 12.04 ?
<ogasawara> _-maks: as bjf mentioned, I assume you mean 12.04.  I don't think any of us have actually yet looked to see where upstream would be at for our 12.04 release, which happens to also be an LTS (long term support) release.
<ogasawara> _-maks: being an LTS release, we'd likely err on the side of being conservative
<ogasawara> _-maks: and it would be nice to be in sync with other distros
<ogasawara> _-maks: if 3.3 looks to be releasing around easter, I suspect that is what's we'd try to target
<tgardner> ogasawara, that might be a bit aggressive for an LTS
<bjf> ogasawara, tgardner since gregkh is talking about picking a kernel to support for two years, i assume we'll pick his brain next week
<smoser> thank you ogasawara bjf . i will try to learn to read.
<ogasawara> tgardner: indeed would be nice to know what the next long term kernel will be
<bjf> ogasawara, tgardner in case you hadn't seen this already: https://plus.google.com/111049168280159033135/posts/VyWdYvHnAS2
<tgardner> ogasawara, if it was just x86 we had to worry about I'd choose 3.2, but I'm sure Linaro will have some influence.
<ogasawara> bjf: yep, read in on LKML and tgardner replied
<bjf> ogasawara, if it's not on G+ i don't see it :-)
<ogasawara> hehe
<ogasawara> _-maks: so I think what we're saying is we have no idea yet :)
<ogasawara> _-maks: but I can be sure to interlock with you when we do decide.  we should have a better idea around UDS (early Nov).
<bjf> _-maks, if you were going to be at plumbers next week we could discuss it there
<herton> smb: are you going to rebase ec2 against lucid respin (bug 837804), or that isn't needed? I'm asking because if it will not be rebased I'll mark verification done for the previous ec2 update so it can go to testing
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 837804 in linux-ec2 "linux-ec2: <version to be filled> -proposed tracker" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/837804
<smb> herton, I am right now in the process of doing it as the two newer reverts may have a chance to have impact
<herton> ok
<herton> ppisati: I was checking you lucid/mvl-dove branch, the tag Ubuntu-2.6.32-218.36 isn't pointing to the top of your tree (I was expecting it pointing to commit 2dcf1e845f2b8986e50510acaf13ca0b24a96497)
<ppisati> herton: strange
<ppisati> let me see
<_-maks> bjf: icj (Ian Campbell) will be at plumbers
<_-maks> I won't make it this year.
<_-maks> XenSource guy
<_-maks> he is from ours too.
<ppisati> herton: what about now?
<herton> ppisati: looks ok now
<htorque> meh, so my sata-iii ports work at sata-iii speed depending on having disks attached to sata-ii ports or not - is this a bios/efi problem or something kernel-ish to report?
<Tommeh> htorque: you might need to explain that a bit better.
<Tommeh> I don't fully understand what scenario you're referring to -- it could be one that's expected or not.
<htorque> ok, sorry. i attached a sata-iii ssd to a sata-iii port on a intel z68 based motherboard but speeds were capped at sata-ii speed (tested using palimpsest). i then removed my also attached sata-ii hdd from its sata-ii port and now i'm getting full speed from the ssd.
 * ogasawara back in 20
 * herton -> lunch
<cnd> sforshee, I was trying to respond to your email, but it seemed easier to chat about it
<cnd> are you around?
 * tgardner --> lunch
<cnd> sforshee, I got tired of waiting, so I typed it all out :)
<sforshee> cnd, I'm back, just read your email
<cnd> k
<cnd> I'm happy to chat if you have any thoughts
<sforshee> first off, Dmitry said in the elantech patch review that MT coordinates should be scaled up to the same scale as single-touch coordinates
<sforshee> as far as the points being different, it could be bigger than you're assuming
<sforshee> I'm reporting (min_x, min_y) and (max_x, max_y) pairs
<cnd> sforshee, yeah, I saw those comments from dmitry, but I didn't look too closely
<sforshee> whereas the fingers could actually be at opposite corners
<sforshee> opposite from what we're reporting, that is
<cnd> oh, that's fine
<cnd> that's what SEMI_MT is all about :)
<sforshee> and if there are more than 2 fingers, I have no idea what the single-touch coordinate the device is reporting corresponds to
<sforshee> could be something in the middle
<cnd> sforshee, the point is that the bounding box should be accurate
<cnd> as long as that is accurate, it doesn't matter where the touches are physically
<cnd> that's the best we can do
<sforshee> and the ABS_[XY] pair doesn't have to correspond to one of the corners of the bounding box, correct?
<cnd> nope, it should just be inside the bounding box
<cnd> which may be another reason why the mt axes should have less range
<sforshee> okay, we should be good there then
<cnd> otherwise, if you scale up your ST coords may not live exactly inside the box
<cnd> they could be a few units outside
<sforshee> hmm, I guess so, but that's still counter to what Dmitry said
<cnd> yeah, I'm going to find the patches and bring it up on the thread
<sforshee> it was on probably the first version of the patches from elantech, they're on something like v4 now
<sforshee> cnd, https://lkml.org/lkml/2011/8/18/69
<sforshee> but for their patches it won't matter because the ABS_[XY] is always also one of the MT points
<cnd> sforshee, you've read the elantech patches more than I, so I'll ask you some questions
<sforshee> ok, shoot
<cnd> does the elantech have the same resolution for MT and ST data?
<cnd> was dmitry's issue just that it could concievably be different?
<cnd> or is it like the alps stuff
<sforshee> actually I'll have to look, I just remembered that this is wrt the v2 protocol which I'm not familiar with :)
<cnd> sforshee, do you mind if I mention your work with the alps trackpad?
<sforshee> no, I've already mentioned I'm looking into it on a bugzilla
<cnd> ok
<sforshee> cnd, it does look like in elantech v2 protocol the MT points are lower resolution than ST
<sforshee> (brb)
<cnd> ok
<sforshee> cnd, but what I said before holds -- the ST point is the same as one of the MT points
<sforshee> it will never fall outside the bounding box
<cnd> ok
<Exodus> Hello
<Exodus> How does one inquery a kernel bug here?
<Exodus> There's this bug with AHCI being loaded as a module that makes some hardware freeze for 10-25sec on startup
<Exodus> If it's compiled into the kernel it doesn't present this issue
<ogasawara> Exodus: might help if you mention the actual bug # and which kernel version?
<Exodus> Was actually hoping someone would say anything so I don't rant by myself here
<Exodus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/297058
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 297058 in linux "Consistent repeating [ata1: link is slow to respond, please be patient ]" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<Exodus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/595448
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 595448 in linux "Slow boot caused by SATA controller reset (dup-of: 297058)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Exodus> That second one is a duplicate
<Exodus> But further down that second one there are very useful comments
<Exodus> And tests
<Exodus> Bug persists over various distributions
<Exodus> and Ubuntu releases
<Exodus> I think, compiling AHCI into the kernel instead of loading it as a module will fix the issue
<ogasawara> Exodus: considering the second bug has been marked a duplicate of the first and the first is marked Won't Fix I suspect no one is looking at it
<ogasawara> Exodus: it's best if you probably file a new bug and confirm it's still an issue with the latest Oneiric beta release that'll come out today
<Exodus> Will do
<Exodus> Can't someone just reopen the bug?
<Exodus> I could just remove the duplicate from the later bug
<Exodus> There is a lot of info on those comments
<Exodus> And feedback
<Exodus> Would be a waste to create a new bug
<Exodus> Is creating a new bug the proper way to go?
<ogasawara> Exodus: I'd just reference the older bugs in the newer one, or pick out the relevant bits of info and add to the new bug.  the older bugs seem to have some random comments you have to sift through which is annoying sometimes.
<Exodus> True, I'll make a new bug then. Thanks.
 * ogasawara lunch
<Exodus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/839052
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 839052 in linux "Kernel delays startup for several seconds due to AHCI loading as module" [Undecided,New]
 * jjohansen -> lunch
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-09-02
<ppisati> morning *
<apw> ppisati, morning
<ppisati> apw: morning :)
 * apw whines about having to pack
<ppisati> i'll do that this afternoon
<ppisati> or even this night :)
<apw> i am going to do it this afternoon
<cking> apw, ping
<cking> apw, ping
 * ppisati -> lunch
 * ogasawara back in 20
<johanbr> smb, regarding your comment on bug #582809...
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 582809 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "Synaptics Clickpad touchpad buttons are not working" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/582809
<johanbr> the patch you mention was merged in 2.6.37-rc6, but the bug still exists in Maverick (i.e. 2.6.38)
<johanbr> so it seems the patch does not fix the bug... or are userspace changes also needed?
<manjo> pgraner, can you pm me your new mailing address have some goodies from WD for you ?
<cking> more HDDs?
<manjo> yep I think they go to the QA lab 
<tgardner> manjo, bring 'em to Plumbers ?
<manjo> tgardner, is pete coming ?
<tgardner> manjo, yep
<manjo> tgardner, cool yeah I can bring it then
<manjo> 1TB 2.5" 6gbps.. should be good for your build system btw :) 
<tgardner> manjo, how many do you have ?
<manjo> I think one ... 
<tgardner> manjo, I'd need 8 in order to populate a build system
<manjo> tgardner, I sent 6 of them to pete couple of months ago
<manjo> all 1TB I think (iirc)
<tgardner> manjo, then its likely ther're already in Q/A servers
<manjo> tgardner, yeah I will ship you the next batch I receive .. would you like to have this one ? 
<tgardner> manjo, just bring it. Pete and I can fight over it.
<manjo> heh.. or bribe me with a beer :) 
<manjo> tgardner, ack
 * tgardner --> off to pack 
 * cking --> off to pack too
<shbk> hello, does anybody know where  can i find   information about my keyboard,motherboard,video card, peripheral devices? for example I found info about processor (/proc/cpuinfo),RAM(/proc/meminfo)
<bjf> shbk, "lshw -help"
<shbk> bjf: it's command of bash
<shbk> I must to do this in c/c++
<bjf> shbk, you could pull the source package for lshw (or whatever package it is part of) and look at the sources
 * bjf -> lunch
<shbk> I looked , it's toooo large for me
<hallyn> i love git, but one thing i've never understood is why things like 'git format-patch -n 50e5fdaf158db5c675716c0c11efca8580d4b2ed..17ba77a4476ee2bd5be391c01c51852086cb6ec0' seem to come up with a completely random start commit for the range
<tgardner-afk> hallyn, if you only specify 1 patch, e.g., '-1 <SHA1>' then you get the patch you want. if you specify a range then it always starts at <SHA1>+1
<hallyn> right, that part i can deal with.  but then more often than not, when i do th ecommit before that, it picks a (seemingly random) commit long before the one i want
<hallyn> anyway, adding some extra branches always works, at least
<hallyn> i just don't get what goes wrong.  i suppose maybe commitid..commitid2 can take different paths through different branches?  or something.
<hallyn> tgardner's not even here, i'm talking to myself.  hi, self.  ready to git-send-email?  yes i am...
<tyhicks> hallyn: I think I typically use branch names instead of commit id's in that situation and have never seen that problem before
<tyhicks> hallyn: for example, I'm in a feature branch and I'm sending off a patch set against Linus' tree (my local master), I'd do "git format-patch -n master.."
<hallyn> tyhicks: well since you typically use branch names, i'd expect you not to have seen that problem before :)
<hallyn> right, and that's what i resorted to today
<tyhicks> hallyn: I'm trying to convince you to use branch names :)
<hallyn> oh i almost always do
<hallyn> but today i'm looking through patches from july...
<hallyn> actually no, the command i used in the end was: git fp -o userns.sep2.1/ -n 50e5fdaf158db5c675716c0c11efca8580d4b2ed^..HEAD^
<hallyn> but if i used the commit before 50e5f, then it would spit out twice as many commits as it should
<hallyn> tyhicks: good to see ya :)
<tyhicks> hallyn: thanks - glad to be here :)
<bjf> ogasawara, you are too efficient!
<ogasawara> bjf: eh?
<bjf> ogasawara, you marked bug #656486 "Fix Released" as well as the P-Series task and I was using that as a test for a report for the rls mgr :-)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 656486 in linux "error de Video - [DRM: radeon_ttm_backend_bind] * * ERROR failed to bind 1772 pages at 0x00000000" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/656486
<ogasawara> bjf: heh, oops.
<ogasawara> bjf: I saw the rls-mgr-o-tracking tag got added and I figured I should just close it out to stay off the radar :)
<jjohansen> hehe, nice, and unbelievably efficient
<bjf> ogasawara, she's asked me to build the radar :-P
#ubuntu-kernel 2011-09-03
<hggdh> bjf: bug 840002
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 840002 in linux-ec2 "Test for CVE-2011-1020 fails 50% of the time" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/840002
<hggdh> bjf: I failed bug 837804
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 837804 in kernel-sru-workflow "linux-ec2: 2.6.32-318.38 -proposed tracker" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/837804
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/703180 Any chance we can fix this ? :)
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 703180 in linux "SD card reader doesn't work on new Dell XPS" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mjg59> dupondje: If you do watch -n 0.1 cat /proc/interrupts and insert a card, does the interrupt for acpi increase?
<dupondje> lets try
<dupondje> gotto reboot first to hide it again
<dupondje> brb
<mjg59> CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI=m
<mjg59> I'm going to bet that that's the problem
<dupondje>   9:        328          0          0          0          0          0          0          0   IO-APIC-fasteoi   acpi
<dupondje> it increased while interting the sd card
<dupondje> mjg59: its because the module isn't loaded ?
<mjg59> Yeah try loading it
<mjg59> But really it needs to be built in
<dupondje> you happen to know the exact module name ?
<mjg59> acpiphp
<dupondje> FATAL: Error inserting acpiphp (/lib/modules/3.0.0-9-generic/kernel/drivers/pci/hotplug/acpiphp.ko): No such device
<mjg59> Well that's fun
<mjg59> Oh ok this must be a kernel bug
<mjg59> I suspect I know the problem
<mjg59> It's something I've been meaning to fix for ages, so I'll look at it
<dupondje> would be cool :)
<dupondje> really cool :D
<dupondje> cause I already found 2 bugs on it on lp
<mjg59> Even with acpiphp we only listen to notifications on removable devices
<mjg59> Whereas we really need to do that in the pci core
<dupondje> alot of new laptops seems affected
<mjg59> For all devices, not just removable ones
<mjg59> Try booting with acpi_osi="!Windows 2009" and then load acpiphp
<dupondje> brb
<dupondje> :)
<dupondje> ok booted
<dupondje> lets try now
<dupondje> mjg59: nothing different
<mjg59> Still says no such device?
<dupondje> ah yea now it worked
<mjg59> But still no device when you put in an SD card?
<dupondje> [  214.985700] acpiphp_glue: sibling found, but _SUN doesn't match!
<dupondje> and still no device indeed
<mjg59> Sigh ok
<mjg59> I'll see if I can find some affected hardware
<dupondje> a laptop with sandybridge and a cardreader
<dupondje> guess you will have alot of luck ;)
<mjg59> My Sandybridge laptop with a cardreader just exposes it normally
<dupondje> If you want me to test some things, feel free :)
<dupondje> And 4 more duplicates found on launchpad :)
<BobScaccia> My Distro didn't have the source for the kernel. Did I install it incorrectly?
<hggdh> no. The source is not usually installed.
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-08-27
<SuperMiguel> hey guys how do i apply a kernel patch??
<SuperMiguel> where can i download 3.2.0-23-generic kernel??
<Lin_Hi_Nun> Greetings,
<Lin_Hi_Nun> I'm getting an error regarding compiling virtual box when I try to install any of the 3.5.x "quantal" .deb packages from kernel.ubuntu.com
<Lin_Hi_Nun> ERROR (dkms apport): kernel package linux-headers-3.5.3-030503-generic is not supported
<Lin_Hi_Nun> Consult /var/lib/dkms/virtualbox-guest/4.1.12/build/make.log for more information.
<Lin_Hi_Nun> and the make log reports:
<Lin_Hi_Nun> var/lib/dkms/virtualbox-guest/4.1.12/build/vboxguest/r0drv/linux/memobj-r0drv-linux.c: In function ‘rtR0MemObjLinuxDoMmap’:
<Lin_Hi_Nun> var/lib/dkms/virtualbox-guest/4.1.12/build/vboxguest/r0drv/linux/memobj-r0drv-linux.c:1150:9: error: implicit declaration of function ‘do_mmap’ [-Werror=implicit-function-declaration]
<Lin_Hi_Nun> I did a few googles, and foud a couple patches.
<Lin_Hi_Nun> virtual box seems to have a patch out there, but I have no idea what to do.
<Lin_Hi_Nun> I would have to download the source from git, I assume.
<Lin_Hi_Nun> however I don't see where the kernel and virtualbox intersect.
 * rtg works on 3.5.3
 * henrix -> late lunch
<rtg> ogasawara, pushed quantal 3.5.3 rebase
<ogasawara> rtg: ack, thanks.  I'm debating on uploading it today vs tomorrow since it took the better part of the weekend for the builds to finish
<ogasawara> rtg:  and beta-1 freeze is thurs
<rtg> ogasawara, yeah, maybe should do it later today then
<rtg> ogasawara, you're gone thurs, right ? I'm outta here by noon on thurs
<ogasawara> rtg: I'm actually gone wed-mon
<rtg> ogasawara, right
<hrw> hi
<hrw> is bug 1042269 proper way to ask for removal of really useless module from distro kernel?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1042269 in linux "Disable CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_PROGEAR as it is only for unsupported hardware" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1042269
<rtg> hrw, yes. is this module causing any problems ?
<hrw> rtg: it does not. just thing to consider at next uds kernel discussion
<hrw> [26544.011293] progear_bl: ALI M7101 PMU not found.
<hrw> that's all what it gives
<hrw> submitting driver was fun but long time ago
<rtg> hrw, so, that driver looks like it depends on X86 and PCI. Why _wouldn't_ it work on a normal PC ?
<rtg> hrw, rather then disable the config, how about submitting a patch upstream to remove the driver if the HW is no longer available.
<hrw> rtg: cause it depends on ALI southbridge and one more pci device present in device
 * ogasawara back in 20
<hrw> rtg: hm, that's an option too
<rtg> hrw, thats probably the best course.
<hrw> thanks
<hrw> I gave hw to someone else ~year ago
<hrw> patch sent
<rtg> hrw, I updated the bug accordingly
<hrw> rtg: anything against me assigning it to myself just to mark as done once driver get removed?
<rtg> hrw, no problem here, though upstream will likely want to merely deprecate the driver for 2-3 releases before removing it entirely, so bug completion may take awhile.
<hrw> will see
<rtg> jsalisbury, I think bug #1041397 is more a  feature request then anything, and one that I'm inclined to NAK.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1041397 in linux "smsc75xx driver is missing from the ubuntu-installer initrd" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1041397
<jsalisbury> rtg, thanks for reviewing
<rtg> jsalisbury, I'll update the bug
<jsalisbury> rtg, thanks
<rtg> jsalisbury, upon further investigation I have to retract my earlier opinion re: bug #1041397. nic-usb-modules is included by the debian installer, so adding a reference to smsc75xx is entirely reasonable. 
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1041397 in linux "smsc75xx driver is missing from the ubuntu-installer initrd" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1041397
<jsalisbury> rtg, ack
<ogasawara> jsalisbury: can I hijack half of your top ten call tomorrow?  I want to hammer on some 14.04 planning bits with the team.
<rtg> ogasawara, you must have more info on the rolling release....
 * rtg -> lunch
<jsalisbury> ogasawara, ack
<ogasawara> rtg: I'm prepping the upload, basically contains the 3.5.3 rebase and the nic-usb-modules update.
<rtg> ogasawara, sounds good
<infinity> ikepanhc: You didn't put the tracking bug in your armadaxp upload. :/
<infinity> ikepanhc: Copied it anyway, but it's going to be a bit irksome to track.
 * henrix -> EOD
<marrusl> I have a new(ish) issue on quantal on a asus zenbook (sandybridge)...  I can plug in my external monitor (mini-hdmi) and both panels work, but when I unplug the external 
<marrusl> my laptop screen goes black.  if i plug the external back in, they both work again.  but i have to reboot to use the laptop panel alone again.
<marrusl> and in syslog I have "*ERROR* failed to train DP, aborting"
<marrusl> I should probably just file a bug :)
<hallyn_> jjohansen: smb: do you know if upstream commit e0e3cea46d31d23dc40df0a49a7a2c04fe8edfea is headin ginto quantal kernel?
<hallyn_> (it was pointed out ot me as one we want to make sure to have...)
<jjohansen> hallyn_: it hasn't worked its way in yet, but yes it will be going in
<hallyn_> jjohansen: thx
<DanMD> Hey there everyone :)
<DanMD> Has anyone ran into an issue where, on a kernel built from the git repository, any out-of-tree kernel module becomes "[Permanent]" upon loading?
<DanMD> I have a small Hello World kernel module, and after I insert it using insmod, I can never remove it
<DanMD> and this only happens on kernels that I have built from the git repository
<DanMD> For reference my GCC version is 4.3.3 (Ubuntu 4.4.3-4ubuntu5.1)
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-08-28
<ikepanhc> infinity: eh, I forget to write tracker bug number...
<bjf> ikepanhc: did you run verify-release-ready ?
<ikepanhc> bjf: eh, no. how to use it?
<bjf> ikepanhc: it is in the wiki as one of the steps .. one sec.
<bjf> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/StableHandbook/StablePatchApplication
<bjf> ikepanhc: ^
<ikepanhc> bjf: thanks....
<bjf> ikepanhc: step #11
<ikepanhc> bjf: ACK... I shall print this page
<ChogyDan> hey folks.  I'm trying to write a compile a kernel guide.  Am I on the right track?  ( I still have to figure out the configuration part) http://chogydan.blogspot.com/2012/08/pre-draft-build-instructions.html
<ChogyDan> any feedback will be much appreciated.  I would really like to write the guide so folks can do it in the proper Ubuntu setup way, whatever
<bjf> ChogyDan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel
<ChogyDan> bjf: I keep getting that link
<ChogyDan> or maybe not
<ChogyDan> bjf: thanks
<bjf> ChogyDan: np
<Lin_Hi_Nun_> test
<Lin_Hi_Nun_> I filed a bug against the ubuntu-kernel 3.5.x packages.
<Lin_Hi_Nun_> I hope I did the right thing
<Lin_Hi_Nun_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/policykit-desktop-privileges/+bug/1042540
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1042540 in policykit-desktop-privileges "Cannot install 3.5.x kernel, virtual-box-guest errors during compile" [Undecided,New]
<brendand> why is there another spin of the precise -proposed kernel?
<henrix> brendand: i'm currently re-spining it (again) because we need to revert a patch
<henrix> brendand: bug #1031630 failed to be verified, and since it didn't came from a stable update, we'll revert it
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1031630 in linux "“[drm:pch_irq_handler] *ERROR* PCH poison interrupt” shows after S3 resume when connecting with an external monitor" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1031630
<brendand> henrix - thanks!
<henrix> brendand: np
<davmor2> hey guys I have an issue on a HP G62.  When ever the webcam is activated it kills the system.  There are no flashing leds,  I've tried using ssh and tailing the syslog but as soon as the webcam activates the ssh stops sending and the system is in hard lock up, there isn't a sysrq button on the laptop either :(
<davmor2> this however stops me installing via ubiquity as it triggers the webcam
<davmor2> checking the logs currently
<davmor2> paste.ubuntu.com/1171601/ is all I see in the syslog,  I mounted the cd to log where the I started the cheese application.
<davmor2> 12:19 I'm assuming is the start of the restart after hard powering it down
<davmor2> if I can provide any other info please let me know what
 * ogra_ looks around for someone with a bit of kernel packaging knowledge ... seems the omap4 packaging needs some slight changes to fix bug 1041607
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1041607 in linux-meta-ti-omap4 "cannot install linux-ti-omap4 3.5.0-209-omap4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1041607
<rtg> ogra_, looking. I'll get back to it in a bit.
<ogra_> great, thanks 
<ChogyDan> hi guys, Im trying to write a specific guide for compiling a kernel.  Ive been following this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel     and there are some errors
<rtg> ChogyDan, the 'Building the kernel' part should prolly use dpkg-buildpackage so that uninstalled build dependencies get caught
<ChogyDan> rtg: oO     that wasn't even what I was talking about.  Do you know of a guide that is actually accurate?
<rtg> ChogyDan, on the surface of it, I think it looks accurate. maybe you could tell me what specific errors you're having ?
<ChogyDan> the part about configuration.  chmod a+x debian/scripts/misc/*     <---- that doesn't hit /debian/scripts/config-check
<ChogyDan> (Im having trouble understanding the configuration stuff in general, which is why Im focusing on it)
<rtg> ChogyDan, looks like its  already executable, at least if you clone it using git.
<ChogyDan> rtg: Im using apt-get
<rtg> lemme check...
<ChogyDan> rtg: anyway, it is a minor error.  The main issue is after I apply a patch set Im working on, Im getting config errors.  I still need to work through that
<ChogyDan> rtg: thanks for confirming the guide!
<rtg> I'll add the one line so that all the files are marked executable
<ChogyDan> sounds good
<sconklin> jjohansen: you here? It looks like CVE-2012-3400 is flapping between needed and pending in the tracker
<ubot2`> sconklin: ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2012-3400)
 * ogra_ wonders what went wrong with rsalveti's patch to install linux/omap_drv.h
<ogra_> i cant find it in either 3.5.0-12.12 nor 3.5.0-13.13
<ogra_> (assuming its supposed to land in the linux-libc-dev binary package)
<rtg> ogra_, 'UBUNTU: [Config] installing omapdrm specific headers for external drivers' ?
<ogra_> rtg, yeah
<ogra_> that should install linux/omap_drv.h in linux-libc-dev:armhf 
<rtg> should be in Ubuntu-3.5.0-12.12
<ogra_> but i somehow cant find where it actually ends up
<ogra_> right, its neither in 12.12 nor in 13.13
<rtg> ogra_, its in the headers package 
<ogra_> which one ?
<rtg> ogra_, in each flavour AFAICT
<ogra_> if it goes into an arch specific headers package that doesnt help, we only install linux-libc-dev:armhf from that build on panda
<ogra_> all other headers come from linux-ti-omap4
<ogra_> well, everything thats called linux-hearders-* at least
<ogra_> aha
<ogra_> ubuntu@panda:~$ dpkg -c linux-headers-3.5.0-12_3.5.0-12.12_all.deb |grep omap_drv.h
<ogra_> -rw-r--r-- root/root      7442 2012-07-21 22:58 ./usr/src/linux-headers-3.5.0-12/drivers/staging/omapdrm/omap_drv.h
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> dkms seems to search for linux/omap_drv.h
<rtg> ogra_, linux-headers-3.5.0-12_3.5.0-12.12_all.deb is an install dependency for the flavour specific headers package
<ogra_> and very likely under my kernel version (omap4) not under some x86 one
<ogra_> rtg, well, i assume the prob is that i run a totally differen version on pandas ... 
<ogra_> and dkms will likely look in usr/src/linux-headers-$kver/
<rtg> ogra_, yeah, we may have aconsolidated headers package for omap4
<rtg> a consolidated*
<ogra_> well, imho that header should really go into linux-libc-dev:armhf
<rtg> ogra_, because its a DKMS dependency ? I'm not sure that makes sense. its not used to build glibs or anything else is it ?
<rtg> glibc*
<ogra_> no, its only used to build the video driver
<henrix> brendand: just fyi, the precise kernel respin has been cancelled. we've decided to keep the patch i was reverting.
<rtg> ogra_, in which case you just need to adjust the include path
<rtg> but you know that...
<brendand> henrix - hmm, so we should still test 48?
<henrix> brendand: yep
<brendand> henrix - ok. bugs are being updated to reflect that i guess?
<henrix> brendand: yes, still working on that. i can ping you back when that's all done
<henrix> brendand: ok, everything should be updated now. let me know if you find any inconsistency.
<davmor2> Hey guys anyone about who can help with this machine killing webcam I have?  I had the same issue in precise but it got fixed, but currently I can't complete the install process which will become more of an issue if the alternate cd goes away
<rtg> davmor2, do you know how it got fixed in precise ?
<ayan> there is a laptop going though the certificaiton process that has an unusual bug that after an s3 cycle, once you try to shut down, it will only reboot under precise.  i tried a few kernels from the mainline build page and the earliest kernel that doesn't have this bug is 3.4.1-quantal.
<davmor2> rtg: no idea it was broken pre beta when I did a fresh install for beta it worked
<ayan> i tried bisecting between 3.4 and 3.4.1 using the precise configuration but NONE of the builds worked.
<rtg> ayan, cking is back tomorrow. he'll likely have some suggestions.
<ayan> finally, i tried manually budiling with the quantal kernel config and that build didn't have the bug.
<davmor2> rtg: the annoying thing for me is that I ssh'd into the box prior to running cheese did tail -f /var/log/syslog and nothing the machine is killed so bad that not even ssh works :(
<rtg> davmor2, can you collect apport info on it ? you might have a crash in dmesg if its that messed up
<ayan> rtg: i compared the two kernel configs and nothing seemed obvious. 
<rtg> ayan, you tried to build 3.4, or you tried installing 3.4 ?
<ayan> rtg: i haven't built 3.4 but i tried one of the precompiled packages bulit for precise and it has the bug.
<ayan> rtg: i might be interesting to build a 3.4 with the quantal .config.
<rtg> ayan, so the precompiled 3.41. _did_ work, right ?
<rtg> 3.4.1 *
<ayan> rtg: but i think i've verified that the configuration is the culprit by building 3.4.1 with both.
<ayan> rtg: yes, it does work.
<rtg> ayan, so the precompiled 3.4.1 likely started with the Precise config. apw - is that right ?
<davmor2> rtg: will do
<ayan> rtg: no, it started with the quantal configh iirc.
<apw> rtg, it started with whatever the -series part of the directory name says it was
<apw> but it would have been the config at the build time
<ayan> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<ayan> rtg: v3.4 goes up to -precise and -quantal starts at v3.4.1.
<rtg> ayan, how unfortunate :)
<apw> thats helpful of me to change in the middle like that :)
<apw> rtg, perhaps i should kick off a v3.4-quantal to allow comparison
<ayan> rtg: yes. :^)  this has kept me up for about two days now.
<rtg> ayan,  I see a 3.4 Precise as well as a 3.4 Quantal. do they both behave the same ?
<ayan> wow.  somehow i missed the 3.4-quantal.
<rtg> apw, there is already a 3.4 Quantal
<ayan> i'll give it a whirl now.
<apw> now i am confused, i thought ayan said that v3.4 was precise
<rtg> apw, thats the one he tried, but I think he missed seeing the 3.4 Quantal
<ayan> ya -- there is a v3.4 quantal in that directory.
<apw> oh how nice of me to make both
<rtg> apw, ayan, so if the Quantal config works then we know its not code, rather its a config difference
<apw> rtg sounds resaonable indeed
<davmor2> rtg: bug #1042809
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1042809 in linux "machine locking webcam" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1042809
<rtg> ogra_, wrt bug #1041607, is there any reason that postinst should just always call 'update-initramfs -c -k $version' as opposed to 'update-initramfs -u -k $version' ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1041607 in linux-ti-omap4 "linux-ti-omap4 generates the initial initrd to late for its own postinst scripts" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1041607
<ayan> rtg, apw: 3.4-quantal does not have the bug.
<rtg> ayan, well, bisecting between configs is gonna be a real pain in the ass
<apw> ayan, so 3.4-precise has it, and 3.4-quantal does not -- correct ?
<ayan> (thought i thought i already confirmed this by testing 3.4.1 with quantal and precise configs. :^P )
<ayan> s/thought/though/
<ayan> apw: correct.
<apw> rtg, i would expect the differences that early to be small
<apw> ayan, so if you extract both of those .configs from /boot and compare them with diff
<rtg> apw, true, damn near no-existent. is the tools set different ?
<apw> how bad is it
<ayan> apw: i'll take a look now.
<apw> rtg, we may have compiler changes too
<apw> rtg, no both are built in precise chroots i think
<davmor2> rtg: if you get a chance let me know if there is anything of any use there if not if there is anything I can do to get more info for you
<ayan> i wrote a tool to show differences and they were pretty dramatic between a recent quantal config and precise.
<ogra_> rtg, -u doesnt create the initrd on some arches if there isnt a pre-existing one 
<rtg> davmor2, actually, I need the crash info _after_ you'ce started the USB camera
<rtg> ogra_, which is why I'm thinking just always use '-c'
<ogra_> rtg, in other news, beyond the fact that we need the omap_drv.h file in linuc-ti-omap4, it seems we also miss http://dev.omapzoom.org/?p=integration/kernel-ubuntu.git;a=commit;h=0428bbdcdb53255b8b42a8ed73ab6ec1d8975054
<ogra_> rtg, right
<davmor2> rtg: no probs I'll see if I'm able to trigger it and trigger apport via terminal or not
<ogra_> (our omap_drv.h searches for omap_priv.h which is non-existing)
<davmor2> rtg: Meh nope looks to be stuck at collecting problem info and now the system is unresponsive, I'll see if this finishes or not though
<rtg> ogra_, ok. isn't there a bug about the difficulties compiling against omapdrm ?
<ogra_> not that i know of
<ogra_> and if so, it would be outdated ... i just uploaded the first (supposedly) working pvr for quantal right now
<ayan> rtg, apw: maybe this will be useful: http://pastebin.com/tKdi1PyK
<rtg> ogra_, then you should start one so we can track this (please)
<apw> ayan, could i have both of the v3.4-{precise,quantal} configs please
<ogra_> rtg, will do, but i want to debuig that properly with rsalveti first
<ayan> CONFIG_X86_MCE_XEON75XX ?
<ayan> apw: sure.
<rtg> ogra_, ok. just assign it to me once you've created the bug and explained the issues.
<ogra_> ok
<davmor2> rtg: and now it's completely dead :(
<rtg> apw, why are there _any_ differences in the final .config file ? its the same Kconfig's 
<apw> rtg, it is starting from a different configuration shoved into the same valid options
<apw> rtg, there is cirtainly the possibility of a different result
<ayan> apw: http://zinc.canonical.com/~ayan/apw/
<ayan> d'oh.
<ayan> sorry.
<ayan> uploading config from 3.4-quantal and 3.4-precise.
<rtg> davmor2, so this must be the built-in HP Webcam-101 that is crashing, right ?
<davmor2> rtg: it is yes
<davmor2> rtg: but it doesn't crash the app as such it's just the system stops responding to anything
<rtg> davmor2, which means its crashing the kernel somewhere
<davmor2> rtg: indeed but I don't get all the flashing led like I would normally from a kernel crash and there is no apport data in /var/crash
<rtg> davmor2, that just means something has gone far more wrong then usual. could be a DMA wedging the PCI bus or something.
<ayan> apw,rtg: http://zinc.canonical.com/~ayan/apw/  
<ayan> the are makred with -quantal and -precise.
<rtg> davmor2, it seems like this should behave as a standard UVC USB video  device. You say this works fine on Precise, right ?
<jjohansen> sconklin: okay I will look into it
<davmor2> rtg: yeap and the first alpha too iirc
<rtg> davmor2, the first Quantal alpha was a 3.4 based kernel IIRC
<sconklin> jjohansen: I prepped the meeting report for today without running the normal merge process I do, so no hurry
<rtg> davmor2, I've got an HP mini. lemme have a look at it.
<davmor2> rtg: I can't be certain on the first alpha though. But I know alpha 2 onward I started using alternate as the desktop ubiquity would die on the webcam page
<rtg> davmor2, unfortunately mine is a different device, Chicony Electronics. I'm also not finding any crash reports in Google
<davmor2> rtg: so Joseph just linked my bug to this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/875297
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 875297 in linux "Ubuntu installer hangs on "Choose a picture" screen. Never recovers. Installation not bootable." [Critical,Incomplete]
<davmor2> rtg: so it could well be the one driver
<rtg> davmor2, can you disable the camera from the BIOS ?
<davmor2> rtg: let me reboot the box I'll let you know
<davmor2> rtg: Nope very few hardware settings
<rtg> davmor2, drat
<rtg> davmor2, so the bug jsalisbury has linked to has a different device. Furthermore its a USB 1.0 device whereas yours is USB 2.0.
<rtg> davmor2, in fact, that bug originated with 11.10, so I don't think its the same problem.
<rtg> jsalisbury, ^^
<jsalisbury> rtg, ack, I'll unlink it as a dupe
<davmor2> rtg: so the uvcvideo module is the one I have however
<rtg> davmor2, yeah, its kind of a generic video handler.
<rtg> USB has a standard for video class devices IIRC
<davmor2> rtg: any of the devs close to the midlands in the UK?  I'm happy to pay a visit if it gets it fixed :)
<rtg> davmor2, apw lives in Wimbledon
<davmor2> rtg: I might be able to make a trip to the new office but I was hoping for more of a trip 30 minutes up the road rather than 2-3 hours away :)
<rtg> davmor2, UDS ?
<davmor2> Nope
<jsalisbury> **
<jsalisbury> ** Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Today @ 17:00 UTC - #ubuntu-meeting
<jsalisbury> **
<rtg> davmor2, well, maybe you can bribe apw to meet you somewhere.
<davmor2> rtg: I can take a trip to the office at some point in the near future, I'll sort something out apw
<apw> davmor2, hmmm is this an installation issue or something which appears when installed
<davmor2> apw: both
<apw> davmor2, and whats the known good/bad kernels at this point
<rtg> davmor2, you can work around it for now by using the alternate installer, then black listing the module before you reboot.
<davmor2> apw: because there is a webcam page in the installer it kills that, but also cheese kills the system on an installed system
<davmor2> rtg: that's what I did but the devs are looking to lose alternate soon so that won't be an option for much longer
<apw> davmor2, does rtgs work around make it work, or just get rid of your webcam
<rtg> davmor2, thats true
<apw> rtg, what module breaks
<rtg> uvcvideo (I think)
<rtg> apw, his machine wedges so bad that he can't get a stack trace
<davmor2> apw: alternate works,  I can try and disable the webcam module as described in 875297 and see if I can complete the install via live if you want
<apw> uvcvideo.__disable__=true on the kernel command line under F6 in the installer?  davmor2 ?
<apw> that sort of thing?
<davmor2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/875297 this was remove the module and black list it
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 875297 in linux "Ubuntu installer hangs on "Choose a picture" screen. Never recovers. Installation not bootable." [Critical,Incomplete]
<davmor2> apw: it worked on precise from beta1 on iirc
<davmor2> apw: and iirc I was able to install alpha 1 I think it died after alpha 1
<davmor2> apw: if it help I can start a live install and add openssh-server and probably give you access but to be honest once the webcam page appears for me the system is dead and I couldn't get any info locally via ssh but you might know a lot more cli-fu
<apw> ogasawara, you are about 10% there
<rtg> ogasawara, your mumble session went completely to hell
<ogasawara> damn
<ogasawara> I'm just going to write up what we just talked about and circulate it
* jsalisbury changed the topic of #ubuntu-kernel to: Home: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/ || Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Tues September 4th, 2012 - 17:00 UTC || If you have a question just ask, and do wait around for an answer!
 * rtg -> lunch
<apw> ;b msm/b msm
 * henrix -> EOD
<phillw> hi good people, is the Quantal kernel in todays builds, or do we have to wait for the cron job to do a daily respin?
<rtg> phillw, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/q-lts-backport linux-meta-lts-quantal
<rtg> herton, were you gonna review the last patch for Lucid CVE-2012-3412 ?
<ubot2`> rtg: ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2012-3412)
<herton> rtg, it was scarily almost equal to the patch I posted, so I think it's ok, you applied it already to lucid didn't you?
<herton> *to the diff I posted
<rtg> herton, no, I have not pushed it to the main repo yet, only my public repo.
<rtg> herton, the only change from your patch was to move netif_skb_features() into a header file as a static inline.
<herton> rtg, ah now I see. Yes that's ok, I think we can push it
<rtg> herton, ack
 * rtg -> EOD
<jwi> ogasawara: was bug 1042903 tested on a 3.5.3 based kernel? looks like it might be fixed by 9830605d4c0
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1042903 in linux "mgag200 driver hangs on HP ProLiant Gen 8 platform" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1042903
<ogasawara> jwi: yes, that test kernel I posted was built on a v3.5.3 based kernel.
 * ogasawara looks at that sha1
<jwi> ogasawara: I meant if the bug was reproduced on 3.5.3 - "Quantal OS" isn't very specific.
<ogasawara> jwi: thanks, I've asked if we could get a quick re-test with the 3.5.0-13.13 kernel that was just uploaded and rebased on v3.5.3.  the test kernel I built was based on 3.5.0-13.13 but disabled that experimental driver and previous tests were on a 3.5.0-12.12 or older kernel which was only rebased to v3.5.2 or older.
<jwi> ogasawara: thanks - not that disabling experimental drivers for server hw is bad per se, but if there's an easier way to fix it ...;)
<ogasawara> jwi: indeed, thanks for the heads up
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-08-29
 * henrix will be out for a bit
<ogra_> rtg, i added some info to bug 1042918 ... (now dont ask me where to get wl1271-nvs.bin)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1042918 in linux-firmware "no wireless networks detected during install of Quantal on Panda board" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1042918
<rtg> ogra_, just about to upload linux-firmware with a fix
<ogra_> oh, awesome, i wasnt sure we even have that file available somewhere 
<ogra_> (i dont think it was needed in precise)
<rtg> ogra_, I've been cleaning out unnecessary firmware files and removed that one erroneously because the kernel neglected to declare is usage.
<rtg> its usage*
<apw> rtg, that kernel is a lazy sonbitch
 * apw may have a theory on davemor2's bug ... am spinning a kernel for him now
<henrix> apw: not sure if you read my comment (and davemor2's reply) in bug report
<henrix> apw: it looks like there's a workaround for it
<apw> henrix, yes, as a result of looking at what the workaround does
<henrix> apw: ah, ok
<apw> henrix, i think when we drop the packet we don't reset it right and can get into a loop ... forever
<henrix> apw: could it be related with 8a3f0ede2b3f5477122060af1a816c6bbf09fcd2 ?
<apw> henrix, that'll teach me not to update my linus tree before debugging ... that is exactly what my patch does
<henrix> apw: heh, cool :)
<rtg> henrix, should we cherry-pick taht one ?
<apw> davmor2, so ... if yo uhaven't started testing let me cherrypick this offical patch
<henrix> rtg: i guess it's better to test it before cherry-pick
 * apw is engaged with dave so i'll get the testing confirmed
<rtg> henrix, frankly, I don't it'll hurt anything
<rtg> apw, ack
<davmor2> apw: me stops in his tracks
<apw> davmor2, be about 5 mins to get teh updated kernels ...
<davmor2> apw: right I'm back to a broken system
<apw> davmor2, ok the newer dated test kernels in the same place as before
<rtg> apw, I think you ought to apply them all: git log --reverse -p v3.5..HEAD -- drivers/media/video/uvc
<rtg> they are all worthy of stable updates
<davmor2> apw: sorry mainline or your fixed branch?  /me just remembered that you gave me 2 links
<apw> davmor2, on my people.canonical.com
<davmor2> apw: cool thanks
<davmor2> apw: the one ending 1621 is install and cheese is running smoothly
<apw> davmor2, nice i'll get it applied
<davmor2> apw: that is amd64 that I tested
<apw> davmor2, thats fine, its a clear generic issue any testing is gooed enough for me
<apw> davmor2, applied, should be in the next upload
<davmor2> apw: nice :)  I'll try a fresh install once I know it's in the iso and ensure that the desktop installer continues past the previous stuck bit
<apw> davmor2, i suspect it won't make beta unless the stars align, i think we already uploaded for that
<rtg> apw, I was just think I'm gonna upload this fix since it appears to affect a lot of folks.
<apw> rtg .... ok
<apw> rtg, if you are let me know so i can hold lowlatency for it
<rtg> apw, will do. gimme a bit
<davmor2> apw: if you let the release team know I'm sure it can get landed and once it is get them to give me a ping, I'm on 60meg fiber with zsync at the ready :)
<apw> davmor2, heh ... ok
<davmor2> now back to breaking developer portal
<rtg> apw, pushed master and master-next
<rtg> quick build tests, then uploading
<apw> rtg, yekk w
<apw> e
<apw> rtg, rebasn
<apw> rtg, rebasing ... (apparently after 20 beers)
<rtg> apw, I was gonna say, something wrong with your keyboard ?
<apw> rtg, let me know when your build tests are done and it is in the pipe
<dileks> rebeering
<apw> i wish
<rtg> apw, uploaded after test building i386, amd64, and armhf. I'm reasonably sure the rest will build OK.
<apw> rtg, ok lowlatency done
 * rtg -> lunch
 * cking -> EOD
<rtg> apw, given the email problems I saw you mention to IS, I'm wondering if you missed this one: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2012-August/021801.html
<apw> rtg, update-initramfs detects the kernel and does _not_ set the deferred triggers, it then lets the /etc/kernel.d/*thingy* hooks run things
<apw> :
<rtg> apw, why does this make me feel so dense ? don't we want it just freaking create the initrd when called ?
<apw> rtg its all about cost.  you need to update the initramfs on kernel install, but also if you change initramfs-tools, /bin/sh, upstart, fsck, etc etc
<apw> do all of those say "update-initramfs" and that triggers a delayed rebuild at the end of everything
<apw> that delayed rebuild can only be for the current kernel
<apw> for a new kernel we have to do it there and then and the hooks handle it
<rtg> apw, its definitely triggering a delayed build (or rebuild), which is why I can't figure out how our postinst works.
<apw> rtg, on omap4 or on x86, its definatly not delayed there
<apw> (on x86)
<rtg> apw, it says it is on x86
<apw> update-initramfs: deferring update (hook will be called later)
<rtg> tahts the line ^^
<apw> that message does not mean it is delayed
<apw> that means that its _not_ delayed
<apw> its just being done at the end of the kernel package install
<apw> update-initramfs: deferring update (trigger activated)
<apw> that one means its being proper delayed to the end of the apt-get
<apw> :q
<apw> ogra_, on your panda with kernel install issues what is in your /etc/kernel-img.conf
<apw> ogra_, as in the past that file has gotten lost and that makes kernel installs go to put
<apw> ogra_, poke me in the morning and we can discuss
 * apw wanders to get provisions
 * rtg -> EOD
<bjf> jjohansen: next week we are building the last natty kernel \o/ if you have anything that you just have to have in it CVE wise, you better speak up quickly
<jjohansen> bjf: okay thanks for the heads up
<bjf> jjohansen: i didn't want to give you too much of a heads up because you might have found something if i did :-)
<jjohansen> hehe
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-08-30
<twb> What's the git:// URL for the ubuntu (i.e. not upstream) kernel repo?
<twb> I'm looking at the wiki page and can't see it mentioned
<rbasak> twb: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Dev/KernelGitGuide
<apw> rbasak, he's not here
<rbasak> Good point. I guess he'll have to check the logs :)
<ogra_> apw, yo ... moaning 
<ogra_> apw, the initrd generation bug was from xnox
<apw> ogra_, i put some stuff in the bug, the'll hopefully have found it there
<ogra_> but i have seen this before when using dpkg -i to install a kernel ... i'm not sure why, how or if that has any imapct on the behavior
<apw> ogra_, i have tested the scenarios suggested and they work here on x86 and on ti-omap4, i think it can only happen if we lose our link config.  which has happened to me in the past, and update broke it somehow
<ogra_> oh, ok
 * cking reboots
<brendand> is there some kind of massive power regression in the quantal kernel?
<brendand> i am running the backports kernel on my (precise) system
<brendand> and i now get about 30 mins battery, and no warning before the system powers off
<brendand> cking, have you seen the bug roadmr raised on fwts yesterday? it's very strange
<brendand> cking, basically when suspending the system using the fwts s3 test the audio is lost on resume
<cking> brendand, yep, I've followed that up and I'm waiting for some more info 
<cking> it's curious, because fwts is basically just called pm-suspend, so it is puzzling
<brendand> cking, when you select suspend from the menu, it calls pm-suspend, right?
<cking> brendand, ultimately, yes, at some point
<brendand> cking, where does rtcwake come into it?
<cking> brendand, it doesn't
<brendand> cking, ok. i'll have to ask roadmr why he chose to test with that
<brendand> cking, btw. if you would like you can have ssh access to the system. up to you
<cking> brendand, nope, I'm going to wait until the bug report is responded to, it's more efficient on my time, especially as I think it's not a fwts issue
<brendand> cking, no problem. i'll see if i can get the relevant info now. otherwise i'll make sure roadmr updates it when he gets in
<cking> brendand, cool
<brendand> cking, err. i won't be able to wake it back up after running pm-suspend without physical access though :/
<brendand> oh well
<cking> brendand, lemme supply a script to do that for you in the bug report then
<brendand> cking, that would be cool. thanks
<cking> brendand, done
 * cking -> lunch
 * henrix -> lunch
<rtg> ogra_, did the linux-firmware package I uploaded yesterday fix the wifi issue on the Panda ?
<rtg> bug #1042918
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1042918 in linux-ti-omap4 "no wireless networks detected during install of Quantal on Panda board" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1042918
<ogra_> rtg, the installer offered me WLAN and it listed the networks in reach ... i wasnt able to connect but blame the installer for now 
<rtg> ogaOK, at least teh device was initialized
<rtg> gah!
<rtg> ogra_, on a different topic, did you talk to apw about the kernel upgrade problem in bug #1041607 ? He had some pretty good thoughts.
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1041607 in linux-ti-omap4 "linux-ti-omap4 generates the initial initrd to late for its own postinst scripts" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1041607
<ogra_> yep, we sratched the surface of it today :)
<apw> hurrah
<brendand> hi, i asked this in the morning but no response. is there a known power regression in the quantal kernel?
<brendand> just took my laptop off the charger and it shows 50 mins
<brendand> powertop shows 1803 wakeups p/s
<apw> not that i have heard of, what does powertop say
<apw> well theres your issue ...
<brendand> now 370
<brendand> apw - what's normal?
<apw> not 2k
<apw> how much power does it say you are using
<brendand> apw, where do i check that?
<brendand> is this worrying:
<brendand>             100.0%                      Device         Audio codec hwC0D1: LSI
<apw> i think that is pretty normal
<brendand> so how do i check how much power i am using?
<brendand> apw - so what just happened is that i looked at my battery indicator and it said 15 mins left. immediately after the system powered off without warning
<apw> yep, low power handling sucks ass, the warning time and the time at which it becomes critical and triggers shutdown are not very far away if your machine is burning like yours
<apw> you need to identify waht is making the load so high
<brendand> apw - apart from powertop what can i look at?
<apw> well that'd be my first step, how many watts does it say you are using
<apw> as i'd want to know its not just your battery tanking
<brendand> i don't see any wattage information
<brendand> just wakeups p/s
<apw> its only there when you are on battery iirc
<brendand> apw - it wasn't even then
<jwi> brendand: there's a regression that affects intel snb gpus.
<apw> about 10s after i pull the power plug on my laptop here i get this in the overview panel in powertop
<apw> The battery reports a discharge rate of 2.72 W
<apw> (it is lying in my case cause it cannot add up)
<apw> jwi, details ?
<jwi> apw: 1ee9ae3244c4789f in linus' tree - not in 3.5-stable yet.
<apw> brendand, this is quantal yes ?
<brendand> apw - quantal kernel yes
<apw> brendand, got a bug number?
<brendand> apw - not yet. i'll raise one now
<apw> ok once i have that i'll get a kernle together with this applied to test
<brendand> apw - this is what i see from powertop, even well after unplugging: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1176231/
<rtg> apw, it doesn't cherry-pick clean. It likely has some deps
<brendand> jwi - i have an ATI gpu though
<brendand> apw - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1043941
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1043941 in linux "[HP EliteBook 6930p] System burns through battery in ~30 mins, not even warning before hard-powering off" [Undecided,New]
<jwi> brendand: yep, that's definitely a different bug.
 * rtg bounces gomeisa for SSL update
<rtg> jsalisbury, henrix, arges, ayan: need to reboot tangerine for SSL update sometime this morning. lemme know when your builds are done.
<arges> rtg, ok will do. 
<henrix> rtg: ack, should take a couple of minutes only
<henrix> rtg: i'm done
<jsalisbury> rtg, i'm done now.
<arges> rtg, it's creating the image and ddeb right now... so should be 15m or less
<rtg> arges, ok, I'll go get some lunch and come back in 15 min or so
<apw> rtg i see my uvc cherrypicks won't apply now :)
<arges> rtg, ok all done. thanks
<rtg> jsalisbury, henrix, arges, ayan: tangerine is back
<jsalisbury> rtg, thanks
<arges> cool
 * rtg -> EOW
<apw> broder, http://people.canonical.com/~apw/lp1043941-quantal/
<apw> broder, soz mean for brendon who has logged off ... grr
 * henrix -> EOD
<brendand> jsalisbury, strictly speaking i only need http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.6-rc3-quantal/linux-image-3.6.0-030600rc3-generic_3.6.0-030600rc3.201208221735_amd64.deb, right?
<brendand> jsalisbury, or would you advice to install -extra as well?
<brendand> bjf - ok, we've hit this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1044018
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1044018 in linux "Precise 12.04.1 Fails to boot image on disk after installation via PXE" [Undecided,New]
<brendand> bjf - tracking bug updated as such
<jsalisbury> brendand, you would need to install both linux-image and linux-image-extra
<adam_g> jsalisbury: ping
<jsalisbury> adam_g, pong
<adam_g> jsalisbury: im about to starting testing the kernels you linked in bug #1035172, but am unsure how to get past the missing firmware issue
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1035172 in linux "DHCP broken for Openstack Nova instances since kernel v3.3" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1035172
<adam_g> jsalisbury: actually, i *may* have just gotten it. rebooting
<jsalisbury> adam_g, ok, cool.  
<jsalisbury> adam_g, if it's easier, we can bisect between the Ubuntu kernels versus the upstream kernels(If you can't get around the firmware issue).
<adam_g> jsalisbury: is there some difference in where upstream kernels expect their firmware vs ubuntu kernels? ie, /lib/firmware/bnx2/ vs /lib/firmware/`uname -r`/bnx2/ 
<jsalisbury> adam_g, I don't believe so
<jsalisbury> adam_g, /lib/firmware/bnx2x 
<jsalisbury> s/bnx2x/bnx2
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-08-31
<susu> hi everyone..
<susu> I got a problem about linux kernel modules debug...
<susu> my kernel module dead sometimes,not always,and I just can't get the reason.
<susu> I want to know how I can I make the debug tools like kgdb, and I make my module working, when the bug happend ,the debug tools interrupt the kernel module, and display the debug info.like the function call trace
<susu> is there any debug tools can do this?
<shadeslayer> Hi! I was wondering if the intel dual lvds channel patch is going to be applied in the 3.6 kernel ... that's the only thing that's remaining to get proper graphics driver support on my machine
<ogra_> hmm, seems ppisati forgot to enable the LDE driver again in the new omap4 kernel
<ogra_> *LED
 * cking gets jenkins + autotests working nicely and grabs a coffee 
<brendand> what's  a normal figure for wakeups p/s in powertop?
<cking> brendand, it depends on the system
<cking> ..and what it is doing
 * henrix -> lunch
<brendand> cking, well is 300 high?
<apw> brendand, did that kernel work?
<cking> brendand, as I said, it depends - on what it is doing, the system config, devices etc, desktop or server install.. etc
<brendand> apw - the one you asked me to try? i didn't try it because jwi said it's definitely not the same issue
<apw> might be worth seeing if it is a contribution to the issue
<alexbligh> Any idea how I can mount a block device (iscsi if that matters) and avoid the kernel processing the partition table and creating the minor devices? Would be happy disabling partition handling entirely.
<henrix> psivaa: could you please take a look at bug #1036178?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1036178 in linux "linux: 3.0.0-25.41 -proposed tracker" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1036178
<henrix> psivaa: looks like you have set regression-testing task to 'fix released' but forgot to tag it
<psivaa> henrix, i think i did, let me double check
<henrix> psivaa: thanks
<psivaa> henrix, yes, the tag did not get applied, apologies,
<psivaa> henrix, is that ok if i add this now?#
<henrix> psivaa: yes, sure. just tag it and set the status of the task again
<psivaa> henrix, thanks, will do
<henrix> psivaa: also, please set 'kernel-sru-workflow' to 'in progress' again :)
<psivaa> henrix, ack
<henrix> psivaa: the bot will set it to 'incomplete' if it fails to find the tag
<henrix> psivaa: thanks
<psivaa> henrix, just did it, thanks
<henrix> psivaa: great, thanks a lot
<psivaa> henrix, yw
<dholbach> hey
<dholbach> could http://paste.ubuntu.com/1177876/ indicate a hardware problem?
<dholbach> could it be a memory issue?
<cwillu_at_work> how would one go about getting a line number out of a repeatable oops ("unable to handle kernel null pointer deref at (none)")?
<cwillu_at_work> http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.comp.file-systems.btrfs/19461
<dileks> dholbach: what ubuntu-release?
<dholbach> dileks, 12.04
<dholbach> dileks, it seems like the machine is also getting quite hot, 73°C was last I saw
 * dileks loves hot bare metal
 * cwillu_at_work loves hot bare metal in his kitchens, not his offices
<dholbach> I think I'd agree with cwillu_at_work on this one :)
<dileks> IIRC there is a newer ubuntu-kernel around for precise
<apw> dholbach, well that your machine is getting hot would fit with it spinning like mad waiting on a lock, nothing to indicate its h/w specificially
<dileks> dholbach: tried a mainline or q-lts kernel?
<dholbach> it's a windows machine of a friend, which after a 'repair shop' still had the same problems, so I put Ubuntu on it to try to find the issue
<dileks> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.2.28-precise/
<dileks> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/q-lts-backport/+packages
<rbasak> When is linux precise-proposed currently due to land in -updates? Is it this weekend?
<rbasak> -proposed publication date is 2012-08-25
<henrix> rbasak: no, not during the weekend. it should be on Monday
<rbasak> OK, thanks. I'll leave what I'm doing now since using -proposed is awkward for me. I'll just wait for -updates :)
 * henrix will be out for a bit
<infinity> bjf: I thought the SRU bot wasn't supposed to set the updates promotion tasks on Fridays?
<infinity> bjf: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1036178 was changed 4h ago, which seems Fridayish to me.
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1036178 in linux "linux: 3.0.0-25.41 -proposed tracker" [Medium,In progress]
<bjf> herton, ^
<infinity> Hrm.  We also still don't have a new ti-omap4 in precise to match master.
<herton> infinity, it changes the tasks until 18:00 utc
<herton> on friday
<herton> let me check
<infinity> herton: Ahh.  I misunderstood.  I thought it wouldn't set them on Fridays at all, because we didn't want to release on Fridays.
<herton> yeah, 4h ago still matches this criteira
<herton> infinity, it was agreed, but we could set the time back further if needed
<herton> or avoid friday at all
<infinity> herton: I'm not wildly picky, it's you guys that have to respond if I release something on a Friday that breaks.  So, really, it's more your call.
<infinity> (Though, if we desperately break things and need to involve a crisis response team, it drags in a bunch of people on a (long) weekend).
<herton> infinity, about ti-omap4, ppisati who does it is on vacation. Perhaps I could try to rebase and build the package, but not sure if it's important enough to not wait
<infinity> herton: Well, the bug/regression is such that I won't release the current ti-omap4.  So, either we get them in sync, or ti-omap4 just misses an SRU cycle.
<infinity> herton: The rebase is trivial, if you'd like to do it.
<herton> infinity, thinking here I'm gonna proceed and do the rebase. The previous bug is already closed as duplicate against new one, and sure the current -proposed shouldn't go out.
<infinity> herton: Indeed.  If/when you do it, feel free to just go ahead and do the copy too, it won't need NEW processing, since it's not an ABI bump.
<herton> ack
<infinity> herton: (I can check later tonight or tomorrow that everything looks sane from my POV)
<infinity> Woohoo.  arm64 is making the 3.7 merge window.
 * henrix -> eod
 * cking -> EOD
#ubuntu-kernel 2012-09-02
<njin> hallo bug 1045077 is rightly assigned to linux ? or it depend on something other? thanks
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1045077 in linux "[drm] nouveau 0000:00:05.0: fail ttm_validate" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1045077
#ubuntu-kernel 2013-08-26
<smoser> does anyone know of doc on /sys/class/net/<devname>/stuff
<smoser> ie, my 'eth0' has:
<smoser> addr_assign_type address addr_len broadcast carrier device dev_id dormant duplex flags ifalias ifindex iflink link_mode mtu netdev_group operstate power queues speed statistics subsystem tx_queue_len type uevent
<smoser> you can guess some of that stuff.. but 'iflink' with '2' seems to mean "connected"
<ppisati> moin
<zequence-work> apw: Going to do SRUs today and came to think about the saucy kernel :). You wanted to do another update for it?
<smb> zequence, He may care tomorrow. Today is a bank holiday where he is.
<smb> ppisati, Moin and welcome back. Apparently not sunk or drowned. :)
<ppisati> smb: yep, i'm alive! :)
<ppisati> smb: and i'm drowning in email _now_...
<ppisati> 11k emails in the lkml folder.... :P
<smb> ppisati, Meh, mark all + delete
<ppisati> eh...
<ppisati> i had a smarter idea: i decided to change all my email filters to better cope with insane volume of emails the lkml* generate...
<ppisati> guess what? my inbox is a mess now...
<smb> You thought changing any filtering *before* going on vacation is smart? :)
<ppisati> :(
 * henrix -> lunch
<ppisati> anyone with some gmail-filtering-foo around?
<ogra_> just use a proper mail program :P
<ppisati> ogra_: filtering server side
<ppisati> ogra_: on gmail
<ogra_> just use a proper mail server :P
<ppisati> if i could filetr all the msgs coming from "list:(<*.vger.kernel.org>)" instead of per ml (e.g. list:(<netdev.vger.kernel.org>),  list:"<linux-usb.vger.kernel.org>", etcetc)
<ppisati> i would simplify A LOT my email filtering setup
<ppisati> ogra_: eh...
<ogra_> :)
<smb> rtg, Maybe its early in the day, but would you know a a place that documents net device sysfs attributes that smoser was asking about?
<rtg> smb, huh ?
<smb> (other than rtfs of course :))
<smb> <smoser> 04:59:03> does anyone know of doc on /sys/class/net/<devname>/stuff
<rtg> smb, dunno, might be something buried in the Documentation directory of the kernel
<smb> Thats what I hoped but at least the one thing I was grepping for was not mentioned at all (ifalias)
 * rtg -> lunch
<rtg> jjohansen, I have a kernel update for tangerine when you're done building.
<jjohansen> rtg: ack
<rtg> jjohansen, how are you building your kernels ?
<jjohansen> rtg: fdr binary-generic usually
<rtg> jjohansen, you know that gets limited by fakeroot, right ?
<rtg> your build parallelism, that is
<jjohansen> rtg: yeah, but I usually have the kernel pre built so that its just the apparmor bits being built and then packaging
<jjohansen> that is I am removing the stamps file, and then doing incremental rebuilds
<rtg> right
<jjohansen> rtg: ok I out
<jjohansen> err, I'm out
<rtg> kamal, bouncing tangerine for kernel update
<kamal> rtg, ok thanks
<rtg> jjohansen, kamal: tangerine is back online
<jjohansen> thanks
 * rtg -> EOD
<bdmurray> apw: has anything happened with bug 882147?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 882147 in coreutils (Ubuntu) "overlayfs does not implement inotify interfaces correctly" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/882147
<infinity> bdmurray: Oh, erm.  I had some fiddling I was doing with coreutils to try to work around it for tail.  The kernel side is pretty much hopeless, though.
<bdmurray> infinity: ah, great
<stgraber> infinity: other than have people use "busybox tail"? :)
#ubuntu-kernel 2013-08-27
<ppisati> moin
 * smb moans
<smb> infinity, ...and no Xen sponsoring still... while I am in the right mood
 * smb gets more tea...
<smb> jodh, Are you around? Just wondered how your are doing with the autopkgtest. Sorry I ded not get back earlier.
<jodh> smb: not currently working on it. Had to move on to other things. Once I've finished the next upstart upload will start looking at it again.
<smb> jodh, Ah ok. So probably more for reference, right now it looks like having any first level (the one provisioning) on a 64bit userspace Raring
<smb> is the more stable combination
<apw> (is that 64bit containing 64bit containing any bits)
<RAOF> apw: Moshi moshi?
<jodh> smb: do we know yet what is causing the instability in saucy though? aiui, in the jenkins env, we'll have host=precise, and then 2 saucy vms.
<RAOF> Good morning!
<smb> I can only guess about canonistack, but I would believe hosts are 64bit (cpu+user-space) Precise 
<smb> And then run a 64bit (cpu is given) user-space raring in that
<apw> jodh, one suggestion to try (to get you working) would 
<smb> jodh, I think some of it seems in a subtle way something that happened between R and S (but that is 3 kernel versions)
<apw> be to remove kvm in your second level, so you use straight qemu for third
<apw> so you can at least get the method working
<smb> apw, You mean do not -enable-kvm and run non-accelerated emultation
<apw> indeed i mean that :)
<smb> ls
<apw> not found --- stale file handle
 * henrix -> lunch
<bjf> ppisati, are ti-omap4 sru kernels on your todo list?
<ppisati> bjf: yep
<jsalisbury> **
<jsalisbury> ** Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Today @ 17:00 UTC - #ubuntu-meeting
<jsalisbury> **
<smb> jsalisbury, Are you sure?
<smb> With vUDS going on
<jsalisbury> smb, hmm, right.  maybe we should cancel
<smb> Yeah, I suppose most of us won't be able to pay much attention. Just had not the brains to realize this overload yesterday
<jsalisbury> smb, yeah, just checked with rtg and we'll probably cancel
<jsalisbury> **
<jsalisbury> ** CANCELLED - Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Today @ 17:00 UTC - Next meeting is Sept 3rd
<jsalisbury> **
* jsalisbury changed the topic of #ubuntu-kernel to: Home: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/ || Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Tues September 3rd, 2013 - 17:00 UTC || If you have a question just ask, and do wait around for an answer!
<arges> Not sure if this is a known bug. But when building a linux-lts-{raring,quantal} package in a PPA the linux-tools-common binary package doesn't seem to get built
<arges> apw: rtg bjf ^^^ not sure if there is already a bug for this
<rtg> arges, its not a bug
<arges> ... yet?
<apw> right it should be using the common one for that release
<apw> ie the one from the archive
<arges> for example
<arges> https://launchpad.net/~canonical-kernel-team/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/3442339/+listing-archive-extra
<arges> why does this not contain linux-tools-common
<arges> while
<arges> this one does: https://launchpad.net/~canonical-kernel-team/+archive/ppa/+sourcepub/3440251/+listing-archive-extra
<apw> arges, i would expect the main release to generate one, and the backports not
<apw> else they would clash
<apw> and they only contain manuals and jump scripts
<arges> apw: but doesn't linux-tools-$version dep on linux-tools-common of the same version?
<apw> arges, no
<apw> so you get the latest one from the main kernel, which is not perfect, but close enough for our purposes
<cking> sforshee, i'm kinda blocked on bug 1195803, any ideas on this?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1195803 in powerd "powerd on phablet not reliably picking up screen timeout and dim settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1195803
<sforshee> cking: no ideas -- I don't really know the gsettings stuff, but any time I tried to reproduce the problem it worked fine for me
<cking> sforshee, nice that it works for you, i'm ssh'd into the device, how did you try to reproduce?
<sforshee> cking: I also haven't been in a big hurry to fix it as ultimately unity is supposed to handle the timeout, not powerd
<sforshee> cking: run the gsettings command to modify the value and restart powerd
<sforshee> cking: I was probably using adb, but I can't imagine why that would make a difference
<cking> sforshee, as phablet user or root?
<sforshee> root
<sforshee> are you using sudo?
<sforshee> I _would_ expect that the command needs to be run as root
<cking> sforshee, sudo dbus-launch gsettings set com.canonical.powerd activity-timeout 20 ; sudo dbus-launch gsettings set com.canonical.powerd dim-timeout 10; sudo initctl restart powerd 
<sforshee> cking: and that fails?
<cking> sforshee, all the time
<cking> i'm now blocked on this on my power testing :-(
<sforshee> cking: any reason why you change the screen timeout instead of using powerd-cli to keep the screen on?
<cking> sforshee, because that's the magic I was told to use a while ago ... what's the powerd-cli way of doing it? the documentation is sketchy
<sforshee> powerd-cli display on
<sforshee> if you want the screen to stay at full brightness you also need to append 'bright'
<sforshee> cking: the documentation printed by 'powerd-cli help' should always be up-do-date
<cking> sforshee, ah, I was looking for a man page ;-)
 * kamal points finger at cking and giggles
<sforshee> cking: I have to guess that the gsettings problem has to do with something in the environment when run as sudo, but I don't know what that would be
<kamal> "a man page" . . .   hahahaha
<sforshee> kamal: better than that info crap :-P
<kamal> sforshee, agreed  :-)
<cking> sforshee, so it asmes me to press ctrl-c to exit, how do I avoid that?
<cking> *askes me
<sforshee> cking: you can't, if powerd-cli terminates then powerd automatically releases its requests
<sforshee> cking: you can background it then send it SIGINT I suppose
<cking> sforshee, ok, I'll go down that route
<sforshee> cking: I know it's a bit of a pain, but better than letting crashy software kill your battery ;-)
<cking> sforshee, it's not too bad, I just need to re-work my tests, but that OK since I abstracted all this out so its easy to figure out
<cking> sforshee, the help states: "The first argument represents the state of the display.. On, Off, or Don't Care (dc).".    powerd-cli display on and powerd-cli display dc work fine,. powerd-cli display off doesn't work 
<sforshee> cking: d'oh. Off has never been an option.
<cking> sforshee, so the help is misleading just like the non-existent man page ;-)
<sforshee> cking: more misleading. At least the missing man page doesn't make claims that don't work ;-)
 * cking needs to grok the source methinks
<cking> ..and then write a man page ;-)
<sforshee> cking: beware, the powerd-cli source is pretty ugly right now
<sforshee> I want to improve it, just haven't had time
<aquarius> My machine locks up solid on a fairly regular basis - Ubuntu 13.10 and up-to-date, unresponsive to keypresses, and not listening to the network. I think this might be a kernel thing because once I happened to be on a virtual console when it happened and got a bunch of lines saying "BUG: soft lockup - CPU#n stuck for 23s! [some-process:12345]" (with n in 0, 1, 2, 3). I don't know how to further diagnose, because 
<aquarius> it's locked up -- I have to powercycle to get the machine back, by which time logs and so on are gone, so I don't know how to file a bug about it. What should I do?
 * rtg -> EOD
<infinity> aquarius: I had a hard lockup exactly once last week (for the first time in a very, very long time).  Sadly, I got nothing useful to debug out of it.
<infinity> aquarius: Not that this helps you any, but maybe you can enjoy a feeling of solidarity.
<aquarius> infinity, yeah. If it happened once, I'd shrug, which is exactly what I did do when it happened the first time. However, it's now happening a few times a day. And I am not quite wealthy enough to just say "probably a hardware fault" and throw my laptop in a bin and buy a new one :)
<infinity> aquarius: Well, I've only had the once, so my data's useless to you.  Your laptop's probably still at fault. :P
<aquarius> I feel consoled. :)
<infinity> aquarius: If my frequency kicks up, I'm sure I'll notice.
<infinity> aquarius: What sort of laptop?
<aquarius> Lenovo ultrabook, about 18 months old
<infinity> Sandy, Ivy?
<aquarius> sandy. Ivy wasn't out when this was released, I don't think :)
<infinity> Kay.  So similar vintage to mine.
<infinity> If I see it again, we'll have to come up with some way to compare notes and dig deeper.  Could be something sandy specific.
<aquarius> what worries me is that the "hey! spend money on a new laptop!" demon is seeing this and salivating.
<infinity> Like every other bug with this bastard stepchild of a silicon revision. :/
<infinity> aquarius: That demon's been nipping at my heals ever since a week after I bought this laptop and they released the Ivy replacement.
<aquarius> there are many hits for the error, but they all seem related to virtualisation stuff, I think
<infinity> heels*
 * aquarius laughs. My demon was born when Jono Lange bought the same laptop but in this cool burnt orange colour rather than the plain metal that mine is :)
<infinity> aquarius: Fanboy.
<aquarius> it's not *quite* Ubuntu orange, but I was still impressed :)
<aquarius> the idea of being able to run Ubuntu on kit that looks nice, rather than kit that looks like it should be on blocks in front of someone's trailer, is still quite new to me as a concept ;)
<infinity> Well, talk to me when I can get a laptop in Hoary brown.
<infinity> None of this orange and purple nonsense.
<infinity> Vive la brun!
<lifeless> infinity: ++
#ubuntu-kernel 2013-08-28
<jeffrey3234> is there an easy way to find the culprit of my laptop freezing/crashing? eg. cat /var/log/kern.log | grep panic
 * apw moans
<RAOF> apw: Time for a soothing hot cup of bees?
<apw> RAOF, i think i need a hive full
 * henrix -> lunch
<Kano> hi, with kernel 3.11 and firmware 1.13 i still get missing KAVERI firmware errors
<Kano> is it planned to update it soon?
 * rtg -> lunch
<apw> bah
 * rtg -> EOD
#ubuntu-kernel 2013-08-29
<unimatrixoverlod> Hey everyone, I could use some help with this --> do to this error: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/859101    I've compiled my own kernel from kernel.org    AND    here is where i need help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2170367
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 859101 in fglrx-installer-updates (Ubuntu) "fglrx 2:8.881-0ubuntu2: fglrx kernel module failed to build (kernel includes at ... not found or incomplete)" [High,Confirmed]
<unimatrixoverlod> any tips or ideas are welcome :)
<infinity> unimatrixoverlod: If you've compiled your own kernel, only you know where the headers live, not much we can help with.
<infinity> unimatrixoverlod: Oh, I see what you're driving at.  Well, diffing the config from your kernel and the Ubuntu one would be helpful to figure out your problem.
<unimatrixoverlod> Nice idea!! I'll look into it. thank you! the only hold up is *how* the transfer of a kernel/initrd (Ubuntu OS official installed kernel from apt-get) hands things from grub to the init runlevel 2 on boot.
<unimatrixoverlod> my mkinitramfs made an initramfs and boots and then stops at /scripts/local-top. I'm so close too I know it. I just have to trigger the init runlevel 2.....hmmm...
<unimatrixoverlod> note: the partition's are LVM but not RAID
<unimatrixoverlod> I should say only the root partition is LVM. boot is the first partition type LINUX
<unimatrixoverlod> the rest of the drive is LVM
<infinity> unimatrixoverlod: Sure, my point is that if you built a kernel lacking the right modules/support, that would be an issue.
<infinity> unimatrixoverlod: Did you use the config from your Ubuntu kernel as a base, or start from scratch with menuconfig?
<infinity> unimatrixoverlod: This has nothing to do with init runlevels, I'm sure, and everything to do with not being able to find your root filesystem due to lack of support for it.
<unimatrixoverlod> from scratch and yes make menuconfig. I selected every entry under (i think it's found here) drivers->RAID + LVM to be compiled into the kernel
<unimatrixoverlod> what's strange is the hard drive is found in /dev/sda* but /dev/mapper lists nothing but "control"
<unimatrixoverlod> it's acting like the driver LVM support isn't installed. as you can see under grub2 i've also done "insmod lvm"
<infinity> You probably missed some DM options or something.
<infinity> grub's support isn't the issue here, it's the kernel's.
<unimatrixoverlod> ok
<infinity> grub's finding the kernel, loading the kernel, and then the kernel can't find your root filesystem.
<unimatrixoverlod> correct
<unimatrixoverlod> i like your idea of diff'ing to an Ubuntu kernel source and see what's missing from kernel.org make menuconfig
<infinity> If you have an ubuntu kernel installed, the config is in /boot for you.
<unimatrixoverlod> (Ubuntu kernel .config that is)
<infinity> ie: /boot/config-3.11.0-4-generic
<unimatrixoverlod> oh nice!
<unimatrixoverlod> one sec I'll take a look
<unimatrixoverlod> ok I've posted to ubuntuforums.org link my vimdiff comparison
<unimatrixoverlod> I have basically everything CONFIG_DM* compiled into the kernel
<unimatrixoverlod> i've also attached my  custom .config to: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2170367
<rtg> apw, care to respond to https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2013-August/032034.html ? Personally, I don't think this is an appropriate stable patch for Lucid. Does it have implications for subsequent releases ?
<apw> rtg looking
<apw> rtg, the patch as attached seems to be the whole of overlayfs or something mad, but assuming it is just the bits for dcache i don't think it is really appropriate for much
<apw> as the main issue is you have a prefix on some proc paths, which can be ameliorated by simply
<apw> ln -s / /rootfs
<rtg> apw, works for me. please send Li a response.
<rtg> jjohansen, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1216294/comments/18
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1216294 in linux (Ubuntu) "kernel 3.11.0-3-generic BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request" [Medium,Fix committed]
<apw> rtg, done
<rtg> apw, thanks
 * henrix -> (late) lunch
<rtg> sforshee, another brcmsmac bug for you: bug #1218233
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1218233 in linux (Ubuntu) "phy error 0x1 on network operations with macbook air" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1218233
<apw> rtg are you on the hangout for the 32/64 session
<rtg> apw, I'm listening in
<rtg> I'm not gonna be _on_ the hangout
<ppisati> rtg: did you see robher's email about KVM config?
<rtg> ppisati, ah, yeah. I just kind of forgot. I'll get to it today.
<ppisati> rtg: i've another patchset for lpae on the new claxeda hw
<ppisati> rtg: please don't kick the build yet
<rtg> ppisati, np
<rtg> I'll likely wait until 3.11 final for the next upload anyways
<robher> ppisati, rtg: There is a xen related patch too: http://lists.infradead.org/pipermail/linux-arm-kernel/2013-August/195609.html
<rtg> robher, please get these patches on the k-team list so they don't get missed
<ppisati> robher: besides the lpae take 2 patchset, i guess i need those two too:
<ppisati> robher: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ppisati/ubuntu-saucy.git;a=commit;h=df010637e3d957fb74713b5909904f8fca6389d4
<robher> rtg: ok. hopefully this one goes into 3.11 final or stable if not.
<ppisati> robher: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ppisati/ubuntu-saucy.git;a=commit;h=ef5e8772eadd604c9620c7137705a911e6d1af5a
<ppisati> robher: am i correct?
<robher> ppisati: yes. Although, I think "ARM: fix dma-mapping on LPAE" may not really be needed because our only 32-bit DMA master being used is xgmac and I think skb's and their data will only come from low mem (<1GB).
<ppisati> robher: so, just the sata fix, ok
<robher> ppisati: if you agree with my assertion about skbs.
<ppisati> robher: beware that your 'take 2' patchset on rc7 gave me this - http://paste.ubuntu.com/6040565/
<robher> ppisati: do you have DEBUG_LL enabled?
<ppisati> robher: # CONFIG_DEBUG_LL is not set
<ppisati> robher: do you want a full trace?
<robher> ppisati: can you send me your config
<ppisati> robher: sent
 * rtg -> lunch
<bjf> jsalisbury, about bug 1210848 and the commit that was supposed to have fixed it .. did it fix it nor not? (should we revert the commit?)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1210848 in linux (Ubuntu Raring) "Ubuntu 12.04 LTS - intel ips failed to update for more than 1s" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1210848
 * henrix -> EOD
<jsalisbury> bjf, the patch I created does fix the bug.  I blacklisted that particular model, like other models were blacklisted.  However, I submitted my patch upstream and Linus said he hates blacklists, so I'm working on a new patch.
<bjf> jsalisbury, can we get someone to verify that bug then?
<jsalisbury> bjf, sure thing.  I'll ask the original bug report to test proposed
<bjf> jsalisbury, thanks
<robher> ppisati: I can't reproduce the abort you see. 
<ppisati> robher: let me push my git tree + kernel pkg
<robher> ppisati: can you check firmware version? Command is "cxmanage info <mgmt ip>"
<ppisati> robher: https://pastebin.canonical.com/96610/
<ppisati> robher: right now that command is hanging, here is a pastebin from yesterday
<robher> ppisati: how about one without a ubuntu 1 login?
<ppisati> robher: ah k
<ppisati> robher: here is the kernel: http://people.canonical.com/~ppisati/linux-image-3.11.0-5-generic-lpae_3.11.0-5.10~hbankfor312_armhf.deb
<ppisati> robher: and here is the git tree: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ppisati/ubuntu-saucy.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/master-next-lpae
<ppisati> brb
<mreed> ppisati, ping
<xnox> apw: on my new laptop i have flicker-full boot, but it is damn fast <<8s from poweron to desktop.
<vanhoof> robher: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6041396/ ^
<ppisati> i'm going offline, for anything drop me an email
<hallyn_> when i (or a postinst :) do update-initramfs -k all -u, it skips the newest kernel, 3.11.0-4.  
<hallyn_> That, obviously, does not lead to good times
<hallyn_> ah, mkdir /var/lib/initramfs-tools/3.11.0-4-generic fixed it
<hallyn_> stgraber: woohoo, i think i have a fix for the obscure racing-pidns-init-exit kernel bug
 * hallyn_ expects arguments over it
<stgraber> hallyn_: nice!
#ubuntu-kernel 2013-08-30
<phillw> Hi, any kernel team still around?
<phillw> F.Y.I following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/KernelTeamBugPolicies
<phillw> ubuntu-bug linux
<phillw> in 13.10 reports back "The problem cannot be reported:
<phillw> This is not an official Ubuntu package. Please remove any third party package and try again."
<RAOF> phillw: Do you have a non-standard kernel itstalled?
<phillw> RAOF: root@piglet:~# uname -a
<phillw> Linux piglet 3.11.0-3-generic #8-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 23 16:49:15 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<phillw> I hope not!
<infinity> phillw: You are, however, out of date.
<phillw> infinity: that was this evening apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<infinity> Have you rebooted since?  You should be on 3.11.0-4-generic
<phillw> supposed to be on -4 but it borked.
<infinity> Ahh.
<phillw> config-3.11.0-4-generic is queued up.
<infinity> It might have some issues with that case.  'ubuntu-bug linux-image-3.11.0-4-generic' should work.
<phillw> but there was an error message which I have discussed with Dan Letzeisen re: bug 1183777 re-appearing 
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1183777 in linux-firmware (Ubuntu) "Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/radeon in mainline 3.10 - 999 ubuntu kernel" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1183777
<phillw> And, he has advised I raise a bug with the details of the email he sent me.
<phillw> s/error/warning/
<phillw> infinity: that worked :D bug report on its way. I'll add in the contents of the email chat I had
<phillw> infinity: bug 1218691 - Please be gentle, 1st kernel bug report :)
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1218691 in linux (Ubuntu) "Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/radeon/KAVERI" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1218691
<infinity> phillw: Didn't the bug you mentioned above specifically state that kaveri was missing intentionally for now?
<phillw> infinity: it also said there was no proposed date for release?
<infinity> "Kaveri will not be shipping to OEMs until Q4 2013, with first public availability in the desktop component channel in early in Q1 2014. Mobile Kaveri products will be available later in the first half of 2014. I doubt we will see firmware files before Q1 2014."
<infinity> "Other than Kaveri, all of the other radeon firmware is included as of linux-firmware 1.113, so I'm going to mark this fix released."
<infinity> Though, perhaps still a minor kernel bug that it shouldn't reference the firmware until it's shipped.
<phillw> infinity: no warnings is better than warnings... saves everyone's time :)
<infinity> phillw: Anyhow, that was no reason not to reboot.  You said you hadn't rebooted because the -4 installation "blew up". :P
<phillw> I was just being vigilant and reporting back what I saw.
<infinity> Or, rather, your word was "borked".
<jk-> hey infinity
<infinity> jk-: Fancy seeing you around here, traitor. ;)
<infinity> jk-: I mean, hi!
<jk-> hehe
<phillw> infinity: I did then do s/error/warning/
<phillw> virtual box and the recent kernel is a whole different can of worms!
<phillw> 1 bug at a time :)
<infinity> There are no bugs in our kernels.  It's all user error.
<infinity> Clearly. :)
<phillw> I wish we would just 'sack' virtual box and have people use KVM... but, meh :P
<infinity> Who's "we"?  I've never used virtualbox, except to test virtualbox.
<phillw> we as in ubuntu :D
<infinity> We, as in Ubuntu, certainly don't recommend virtualbox.
<infinity> It's non-free junk in multiverse.
<phillw> Any ways, thanks for your reply. If someone during the testing phase of the testers flags it up as an issue, I can let them know that it can be safely ignored.
<phillw> +1 from me :)
<phillw> the Kaveri warning; not virtual box :D
<phillw> I'll leave you all in peace.
<snadge> im trying to install ubuntu 12.04.3 on an embedded board thingy with a pentium m cpu
<snadge> and it fails to boot saying that pae is not supported
<snadge> does the cpu really not support pae? or is that a bug?
<mjg59> Early Pentium M has no PAE
<snadge> i guess my next question is.. what can I do about it?
<snadge> the hardware is an embedded board, and I just wanted to update it to a supported version of ubuntu
<snadge> install xubuntu seems the simplest option
<snadge> is xubuntu lts a supported thing by canonical? (last offtopic question i promise ill go away) :P
<ohsix> are non-pae kernels still built? should be a matter of installing those
<snadge> yeah.. i wanted a working installer though
<ohsix> hm
<ohsix> that would mean storing two kernels on an image, or going with the one without pae
<ohsix> somewhat relevant: i just lost a hibernate image cuz i upgraded the kernel image (old one was still there) a few weeks ago and it booted the wrong one, is there an easy place to fix that? or is setting the name of the one true kernel in /etc/default/grub the way to do it
<infinity> ohsix: Hibernation should probably set an on-next-boot one-time kernel selection.
<infinity> ohsix: Not sure who best to file that bug against, but it's not the kernel's fault.  pm-utils or something, perhaps.
<infinity> snadge: Use the non-pae netinst CD?
<infinity> snadge: Keeping in mind that precise was the last release we supported non-pae, so you're going nowhere from there without building your own kernels.
<infinity> snadge: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-updates/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/non-pae/mini.iso
<ohsix> infinity: well, pm-utils isn't installed; maybe that was it, and ya i know it wasn't the kernels fault, just wondering what to do to make it work
<infinity> ohsix: Oh, I'm not suggesting that pm-utils DOES this, just that it probably should.
<infinity> (maybe it does, maybe something else does, maybe it's a bug that it isn't hooked up, or the bug is that nothing does it at all)
<infinity> hibernation is, sadly, not a commonly-tested codepath these days, when most people suspend to RAM.
<ohsix> it sounds vaguely familiar, i read all the pm-utils scritps once ;D
<ohsix> i've used it to replace network cards and stuff, it works surprisingly well
<ohsix> if i'm fast enough it doesn't even drop my irc connection
<ohsix> hrm, all i see is a hook that forbids hibernate if /var/run/do-not-hibernate exists
<ohsix> yea, kernel postinsts has touch /var/run/do-not-hibernate in it
<ohsix> i don't mind having to intervene with a config file on an upgrade i actually want to do, i just don't want to block all installs _or_ be surprised later
<ohsix> the wiki is looking a bit creaky in places
<ohsix> i can't believe tux on ice and swsusp are still even talked about ;D
<ohsix> apparently hibernation was just flat blocked for 12.04
<ohsix> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/power-hibernate.html heh, the doesn't work link doesn't link to anything that says why
<ohsix> aside from possibly failing while attempting to hibernate, if there's not enough swap or whatever; how is it different than just suspending? (assuming the kernel can identify the resume image in the swap)
<mjg59> You're resuming with running hardware rather than quiescent hardware
<ohsix> well, consider that i'm speaking from a position of never having seen it fail, too :p
<mjg59> http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/dri-devel/2012-March/020747.html for instance
<ohsix> thanks
<ohsix> my laptop failed a hibernate the other day, actually; it seemed fine when it came back but stuff started faulting in junk or something
<ohsix> after having used it maybe 100 times
<ohsix> hah that was probably what did it too, i'm running pretty old stuff
<ohsix> hm that could explain some once upon a time disk corruption too, guess i'll have to not do that until it runs newer stuff
<ohsix> i'll just fudge grub to make the kernel sticky
<ohsix> yea just setting the grub default looks like it'll work
<ohsix> heheh [21031.743563] mpu401 00:0c: disabled
<ppisati> moin
<lluise70> Hello, I'd like to submit a bug report for linux kernel 3.10.9,  BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 62s! [kswapd0:48] ,  INFO: rcu_sched detected stalls on CPUs/tasks:
<lluise70> is there an automated way?
 * apw yawns
<RAOF> apw: Do I need to send a nice box of bees?
<ohsix> can you buy nice boxes of bees?
<RAOF> Yeah.
<RAOF> Containing six packs of bottled bees.
<apw> http://linitx.com/product/mikrotik-routerboard-250gs-5-port-gigabit-managed-switch-with-eu-power-supply/13136
<apw> RAOF, yeah please
<apw> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0098Y338K/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_5?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A1RBLI8BU7UB9Y
<apw> rbasak, this sstream-query thing you talked about yesterday ... it seems to need a GPG key pulling down to make it not barf, is that being handled in the packages ?
<apw> smoser, ^^
<rbasak> apw: yes. smoser uploaded a package that holds the keyring. So that is the plan, but I'm not sure the current status is for it.
<apw> rbasak, cool thanks
<rbasak> apw: the key is in doc/examples/keys or somewhere like that
<apw> rbasak, i found it from the .gpg signature, but it wasn't obvious
<rbasak> Agreed. I had the same problem when I first tried it.
<apw> i suppose i was expecting it to be in the ubuntu keyring, but whatever works
<rbasak> I believe smoser asked about that. I'm not sure what the conclusion was.
<joncram> I'm getting a kernel oops under Ubuntu 13.04 running kernel 3.8.13.5. I know very little about this subject. Where's the best place to submit a bug report and/or see if there is an existing bug report?
<apw> joncram, the command 'ubuntu-bug linux' will file a bug for the kernel, if you are seeing an oops that is the appropriate place
<joncram> apw awesome, thanks
<hallyn_> must be around ff time - laptop won't boot :(
 * henrix -> lunch
<hallyn_> what are the odds that usb-creator-gtk is working these days.  (can't burn a rescue cd, my only laptop with a cd is the one that won't boot)  let's see
<ogra_> just use dd
<smb> hallyn_, With being about FF who can say. From slightly older experience creating 64bit versions seemed to be working more than 32bit (from 64bit) though that was probably back in Raring
<ogra_> is tim on vacation ?
<henrix> ogra_: yep, he's out today
<ogra_> ah, k 
<smb> ogra_, And Monday is (no) Labour Day
<ogra_> hmpf
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# modprobe nf_conntrack
<ogra_> ERROR: could not insert 'nf_conntrack': Exec format error
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# dmesg|tail -1
<ogra_> [ 3083.256927] nf_conntrack: disagrees about version of symbol module_layout
<ogra_> seems the mast maguro build is kind of screwed 
<ogra_> *lat
<ogra_> bah
<ogra_> *last
<ogra_> oh, ignore that 
<smb> Would have been a bit weird
 * smb ignores
<ogra_> yeah, the android package wasnt rebuilt after the kernel upload ... so we end up with out of date modules 
<hallyn_> smb: no my laptops almost never break, but almost always do right after ff...
<smb> hallyn_, How else you could be sure it is that time in the cycle... ;)
<hallyn_> smb: yup it's quite handy :)  
<hallyn_> does "udevadm trigger is not permitted while udev is unconfigured" ring any bells?
<smb> hallyn_, no particular ones... 
<smb> Could that be a udev version that gets shoved in temporarily for update/install? I believe there have been rare cases that remained after
<bjf> smb, ogra_, tim is out until 9/4
<ogra_> thanks !
<smb> bjf, Thanks should have noted the calendar entries further down
<smb> Or in fact remembered what he said yesterday
 * smb is mentally flying back home after UDS...
 * ogra_ is home already but heavily vJetlagged
<smb> ogra_, That is my plan for Monday
<ogra_> ah, clever !
<cking> the vUDS google hangout lag is the killer
<hallyn_> smb: hm?  so i should maybe apt-get install --reinstall dbus?
<hallyn_> well, first trying to hand-build a /dev in the initrd.  unfortunately unity just locked up from my sauc installer image
<cking> ogra_, if I use phablet-flash cdimage-touch on my LG Nexus 4, it reboots and I get the android on it's back looking dead image, and idea how to fix this?
<smb> hallyn_, Not a good day. Well I cannot say for this this is it. Maybe try apt-get install --reinstall udev... or maybe apt-get install -f starts something
<ogra_> cking, hmm, sergiuens is probably better for debugging that 
<ogra_> (he maintains phablet-tools)
<cking> ogra_, ok, thanks
<ogra_> i tend to flash manually :)
<rsalveti> cking: that usually means it failed to flash when flashing the device, got corrupted somehow
<rsalveti> cking: can you boot to the recovery at least?
 * cking tries that
<cking> rsalveti, recovery mode shows the same dead android
<rsalveti> then you need a complete clean flash, was it running android before?
<rsalveti> with fastboot
<rsalveti> you can flash our recovery with fastboot
<rsalveti> get into the bootloader, then flash http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/saucy-preinstalled-recovery-armel+mako.img
<cking> rsalveti, I did a clean reflash back to android earlier, and then got this issue with phablet-flash
<rsalveti> fastboot flash recovery saucy-preinstalled-recovery-armel+mako.img
<cking> ack
<ogra_> yeah
<cking> will try that
<rsalveti> right, that usually happens when you flash before unlocking or doing factory reset or similar
<rsalveti> I had that issue a few times
<rsalveti> actually, you unlock or do factory reset but you don't boot the device
<rsalveti> then if you flash before that, it'd get in a broken state iirc
<cking> ahah
<cking> yay, that fixes the dead android
<rsalveti> flash recovery, boot into recovery, and then phablet-flash cdimage-touch -b -d mako --pending
<cking> rsalveti, that's fixed it - thanks! :-) \o/
<rsalveti> cking: awesome
<cking> happy dance
<hallyn_> smb: eh, tried a bunch of stuff, finally "apt-get autoremove" seemed to kick-start a bunch of stuff.  I'm back in business!
<smb> Yay... :)
<hallyn_> thanks for the moral support :)
 * smb → vHangover™
<jhenke> somebody here to take a look at bug 1218995 ?
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1218995 in linux (Ubuntu) "Hyper-V Synthetic Video Frame Buffer Driver not working" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1218995
 * henrix -> EOW
<aquarius> (question from the other day, because I had to leave before I could wait for an answer) My machine locks up solid on a fairly regular basis - Ubuntu 13.10 and up-to-date, unresponsive to keypresses, and not listening to the network. I think this might be a kernel thing because once I happened to be on a virtual console when it happened and got a bunch of lines saying "BUG: soft lockup - CPU#n stuck for 23s! 
<aquarius> [some-process:12345]" (with n in 0, 1, 2, 3). I don't know how to further diagnose, because it's locked up -- I have to powercycle to get the machine back, by which time logs and so on are gone, so I don't know how to file a bug about it. What should I do?
<phillw> hi good people, sorry to be back so soon... Is there a apt-get method (or any fairly simple) method for some one to pull in the   3.11.0-3 kernels for someone who has managed to remove it via the auto-clean so that they can investigate a possible regression?
<infinity> phillw: It's gone from the mirrors, so no.
<infinity> phillw: One could wget the linux-image and linux-image-extra debs from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/3.11.0-3.8/+build/4901000 and manually install them with dpkg -i
<phillw> infinity: thanks, it's far too early to report a bug, but one of the guys affected doesn't have the -3 to roll back to.
<infinity> (The above is assuming they're on amd64, since that was a link to the amd64 build)
<phillw> thanks, it may be a driver issue as it seems to have also popped it head back up in the latest 12.04.3 update, but as ever with 'unexpected lock ups' and no data trail left in crash reports; it's going to be a PITA to get enough data to file a bug.
<phillw> infinity: is there a better way to get a crash report... My notebook stops responding right now. I've rebooted in recovery and
<phillw> I found the /var/log/faillog filled with "^@^@" other logs looks fine
<phillw> of for me.
<phillw> this seems to be a re-occuring theme of the issue
<phillw> i know this a split between -bugs and -kernel, but the people reporting are currently not able to reliable reproduce, nor do they seem to have crash reports.
<olli> apw, ping
#ubuntu-kernel 2014-08-25
<jrsharp> hey all
<jrsharp> I need to figure out what kernel config was used to build a particular distributed kernel binary... is that information kept in a particular place?  I thought I might find it on launchpad...
<rtg> jrsharp: its in the linux-image deb file
<rtg> for example: boot/config-3.16.0-11-generic
<jrsharp> rtg: thanks, I'll check there...
<jrsharp> rtg: hmm... the .udeb file I found (is this correct?) does not appear to have a config file in the 'boot' folder in data.tar.xz... http://launchpadlibrarian.net/172534352/kernel-image-3.13.0-24-generic-di_3.13.0-24.46_armhf.udeb
<rtg> udeb != deb
<jrsharp> gotcha
<jrsharp> I wondered, but that was the only such binary file I could find linked to the kernel I'm interested in...
<jrsharp> via launchpad
<rtg> https://launchpad.net/~canonical-kernel-team/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+build/6269952/+files/linux-image-3.13.0-35-generic_3.13.0-35.62_armhf.deb
<jrsharp> muchas gracias!
<jrsharp> that's not quite the same version, but I assume the config hasn't changed?
#ubuntu-kernel 2014-08-26
<apw> jrsharp, specific versions of a package can be found from the +source link in the launchpad librarian: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/3.13.0-24.46
<apw> where you will find armhf build links: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/3.13.0-24.46/+build/5897694
<apw> and on that look for the linux-image-* packages
<jrsharp> apw: thanks
<jsalisbury> **
<jsalisbury> ** Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Today @ 17:00 UTC - #ubuntu-meeting
<jsalisbury> **
<zequence> infinity: I assume you will backport kernels to the lates LTS as well? Will linux-lowlatency do that too, automatically now?
<bjf> zequence, the utopic lowlatency kernel will be part of the LTS backport
<zequence> bjf: Great :)
<jsalisbury> ##
<jsalisbury> ## Kernel team meeting in 5 minutes
<jsalisbury> ##
<infinity> zequence: Thanks for the sort of subtle reminder that I hadn't copied your packages to -proposed yet.  Done now.
* jsalisbury changed the topic of #ubuntu-kernel to: Home: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/ || Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Tues September 2nd, 2014 - 17:00 UTC || If you have a question just ask, and do wait around for an answer!  If the question is should I file a bug for something, likely you can assume yes.
<hallyn> Aug 26 12:27:19 sl kernel: [26004.649207] wlan0: disassociated from 10:6f:3f:e7:97:10 (Reason: 7)
<hallyn> what is 'reason 7'?
<hallyn> (i've lost wireless twice today on my utopic thinkpad :( )
<hallyn> sforshee: ^ you're like a wireless expert right? :)
<sforshee> hallyn: reason 7 is "Class 3 frame received from a nonassociated STA"
<hallyn> hm, someone is trying to hack my netw0rxz?
<sforshee> probably your machine thought you were associated and the AP didn't, but I don't know why
<hallyn> hm.  ok thx
<popey> Hey! I know some of the kernel team use mumble quite a bit. Any of you use 1.2.8 on utopic and notice the push to talk key detection is broken?
 * popey files bug 1361834 just in case
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1361834 in mumble "push to talk detection broken in utopic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1361834
<ubot5> bug 1361834 in mumble (Ubuntu) "push to talk detection broken in utopic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1361834
<bjf> popey, bad time of day to ask. i'm currently running trusty on my desktop ... can check utopic
<popey> yeah, will poke people daytime tomorrow
<bjf> popey, you in mumble right now?
<popey> no, can be
<bjf> popey, i've got my 1.2.8 utopic fired up but noone to mumble at
<popey> am on canonical mumble now
<bjf> popey, yes i can hear you
<popey> hm
<bjf> popey, let me see if it's a pulse audio issue
<popey> thats with voice activation
<popey> sorry, wife came in
<bjf> popey, np :-)
<infinity> zequence: Can you do some install/reboot smoketesting on the precise/lowlatency kernels when you get a chance?
#ubuntu-kernel 2014-08-27
<AceLan> bjf: hello, are you still here?
<AceLan> bjf: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=hwe/ubuntu-saucy-osp2.git;a=summary # I applied 4 CVE patches on saucy kernel, and I have no idea how to bump the ABI
<AceLan> kamal: could you give me some hints? ^^
<bjf> AceLan, one sec
<bjf> AceLan, take a look at zinc.canonical.com:~bradf/ubuntu-precise
<zequence> infinity: Will do today
<AceLan> bjf: hihi
<infinity> zequence: Ta.
<gsedej_work> hello! O need help with understanding control member's reply about kernel bug I posted
<gsedej_work> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1356229/comments/8
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1356229 in linux "Asus EeePC 1101HA PowerButton not working" [Medium,Incomplete]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1356229 in linux (Ubuntu) "Asus EeePC 1101HA PowerButton not working" [Medium,Incomplete]
<gsedej_work> does this mean I need to install kernel:  http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.17-rc2-utopic/
<rtg> gsedej_work, you probably want this one: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.17-rc2-utopic/linux-image-3.17.0-031700rc2-generic_3.17.0-031700rc2.201408251935_amd64.deb
<gsedej_work> ok, i understand (it's actually i386 for atom)
<rtg> ok, then there is also an i386 kernel there
<gsedej_work> so I installed the "v3.17-rc2-utopic" and the problem is still present. Do I need to test other kernel / compile?
<rtg> gsedej_work, just post your results in the bug report
<gsedej_work> did I do it correctly?
<rtg> look fine
<rtg> looks*
<gsedej_work> Thanks for support!
<marvin24> hi
<marvin24> how to load modules in the debian-installer which are not probed (e.g. platform drivers?)
<kgunn> mlankhorst: curious, would you have an idea when 10.3 might make its way into archive ? (just an approximation)
<kgunn> mesa 10.3
<marvin24> adding them to d-i/kernel-image isn't enough
<mlankhorst> kgunn: when I get time to test, hoping for rc2 first. I'll upload to x-staging ppa
<kgunn> no worries, was just curious for anpok's patches for qxl on mir
<rtg> dannf, there is a compileable 3.17-rc2 in 'ubuntu-utopic.git unstable' if you'd like to start testing arm64
<dannf> rtg: is ubuntu switching to 3.17 for utopic?
<rtg> dannf, no, this is for V
<rtg> don't panic
<dannf> *whew*
<rtg> just breath
<dannf> rtg: ok, thx for the heads up :)
 * dannf has been testing upstream 3.17 through rc1, but i haven't messed w/ rc2 yet
<jsalisbury> rtg, apw, should we add the CONFIG_DMA_CMA option to the utopic kernel config review and possibly consider disabling it for trusty in an SRU?  A bug was opened for a performance issue possibly caused by that option: bug 1362261
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1362261 in linux "CONFIG_DMA_CMA causes ttm performance problems/hangs" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1362261
<ubot5> bug 1362261 in linux (Ubuntu) "CONFIG_DMA_CMA causes ttm performance problems/hangs" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1362261
<rtg> jsalisbury, yeah, probably worth talking about it
<jsalisbury> rtg, ack.  I can add it to the hotlist so we cover it
<apw> jsalisbury, thanks for the heads up
<jsalisbury> apw, np
<NotreDev> I just applied a kernel patch to my AWS EC2 server following the tutorial here: https://confluence.freeswitch.org/display/FREESWITCH/Amazon+EC2
<NotreDev> i can’t ssh into my server, but i’m not sure that these two things are related. does the patch mentioned (to speed up the clock) make sense?
#ubuntu-kernel 2014-08-28
<apw> NotreDev (N,BFTL), well the config change sounds fine, but if you are on anything recent using -lowlatency makes much more sense
<marvin24> AFAIK, CMA is only a problem on x86(_64), while for e.g. ARM may require it
<apw> marvin24, indeed thanks
<bjf> zyga, is the cert. testing of precise SRU kernels going to get finished up today?
<zyga> bjf: hey
<zyga> bjf: I wanted to talk to you about that
<zyga> bjf: we got tests done but some results are concerning
<zyga> bjf: I'm waiting for the taipei team to get back to the office and run some fwts tests
<zyga> bjf: to see if that was a fluke or is it a regression 
<zyga> bjf: I'll keep you updated as this happens
<bjf> zyga, ok, thanks
<cmagina> i submitted a couple pull requests for trusty sru, but it appears there are some issues with gmail. the requests are in the kernel-team archive however: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2014-August/048025.html and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2014-August/048026.html
<bjf> cmagina, ack
<cmagina> bjf: thanks
<data> hi, i am trying to rebuild this kernel: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.16.1-utopic/ Where to I find the ubuntu sources for this? I need to enable the openvswitch plugin in the kernel, as I need both 3.16.1 and openvswitch
<bjf> rtg, i've reviewed the patches that cmagina mentions above ^ and they look good to me
<cmagina> bjf: much thanks
<arges> data: the sources are just the mainline stable v3.16.1 sources plus a few patches for the debian packaging which are in that directory. openvswitch is already present in the 3.16 kernel, what do you mean by enable?
<data> arges: I mean compile the module. Doesn't seem to be the case in the standard ubuntu kernel
<arges> data: ok, openvswitch is in the mainline/ubuntu kernels. which version of the openvswitch module are you trying to use/compile?
<data> Well, we are sharing our machines for experiments. Previously, we just used the openvswitch-datapath-dkms package. I even recreated it with the new 2.3.0 release of openvswitch, but that doesn't support anythign above 3.14. Problem now is that our colleague needs 3.16, so I figured we could use the in-kernel-version of openvswitch instead of the out-of-tree version
<arges> data: ok on my utopic/3.16 and trusty/3.13 machines I just typed 'sudo modprobe openvswitch', and the module seems to be loaded just fine.
<apw> data, as arges says you should be able to start from linus/stable commit indicated in the COMMIT file in that directory, apply the 3 patches also in that directory, and have what we used to build the binaries in that directory
<apw> data, though our default kernels in the distro also have that enabled
<data> hmm, if it is enabled, something else may be wrong
<data> let me
<data> check
<data> sorry for the confusion... My colleague apparently installed a kernel build by hand (after I had updated it to the ubuntu version) and added a custom entry to grub. As this is a remote machine, I didn't notice it was booting the wrong kernel. So all is well. Your help was much appreciated.
<arges> data: no problem! good luck
<data> but good to know that it's just the few patches in that directory. Might come in handy at another time.
<JoeIsenberg> anyone here have experience with Ubuntu guests on HyperV? I'm looking for the userland daemon for the key-value transfer for the trusty kernel backported to 12.04
<JoeIsenberg> in precise it was in the linux-tools package. They moved it to the linux-cloud-tools package but that isn't available for precise
<JoeIsenberg> I have the source in the kernel code, but I can't seem to build that
#ubuntu-kernel 2014-08-29
<apw> JoeIsenberg (N,BFTL), that is bug #1345059 and is being worked
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1345059 in linux-lts-trusty "linux-cloud-tools missing from precise" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1345059
<ubot5> bug 1345059 in linux-lts-trusty (Ubuntu Precise) "linux-cloud-tools missing from precise" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1345059
<cking> apw, do you mind sync'ing stress-ng-0.01.32-1 for me, it has a few minor fixes (man page, better SIGINT handling, faster termination)
<apw> cking, looking
<apw> cking, looks fine, and done
<cking> apw, many thanks, I do hope that's it now for this release cycle
<apw> heh ... i imagine the stress of getting it into debian is enough to encourage that
<cking> oh, that's the easy part
<gsedej_work> hello! I need some help with kernel bisection for atom-based eee laptop
<gsedej_work> I would need to compile kernel - not on Atom 32bit cpu (slow) but on my AMD64 workstation
<gsedej_work> How to compile kernel on 64bit for 32bit?
<apw> gsedej_work, compile it in a 32bit chroot
<gsedej_work> should use "schroot" I follow this guide for 32bit? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot
<smb> gsedej_work, schroot is fine (that is actually what we use)
<smb> If uname -m inside the chroot say i386 you are good. :)
<gsedej_work> I installed schroot and set up according to  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<gsedej_work> my intention was to have i386 build env, but uname -a says: Linux AMD-X4 3.11.0-26-generic #45~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 15 04:02:35 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<gsedej_work> I think I found out problem. in schroot.conf ther is location=/var/chroot/saucy instead of location=/var/chroot
<gsedej_work> smb, how to use schroot? "chroot /var/chroot" but not "schroot /var/chroot"
<gsedej_work> E: default: Chroot not found
<gsedej_work> steps: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<gsedej_work> solved
<gsedej_work> How can I see git changes between kernel 3.12.26 and 3.13-rc1? (using "git log --oneline")
<apw> rtg, i think you prolly take an interest in crda, see "crda and copyleft-next compliance for Ubuntu" on ubuntu-devel
<rtg> apw, I read that. shouldn't we just sync it from debian ?
<apw> gsedej_work, you would need the tags for both of those, which are in linus' tree, and in the stable tree
<apw> infinity, actually this sounds like something you might want to read ^
#ubuntu-kernel 2015-08-24
<tseliot> apw: would it be possible to update linux-firmware to include the amdgpu firmware? (Linux 4.2 needs it for the amdgpu driver)
<rtg> tseliot, sforshee is the firmware dude these days
<tseliot> rtg: ok, thanks, let's see what sforshee says. Thanks
<sforshee> tseliot: where is this firmware? I don't see anything in upstream linux-firmware that we don't already have.
<tseliot> sforshee: it's all here: http://people.freedesktop.org/~agd5f/radeon_ucode/
<tseliot> sforshee: the firmware for amdgpu has to live in /lib/firmware/amdgpu/ (look for carrizo, tonga, and topaz on that page)
<sforshee> tseliot: it seems that's all under the same license as the radeon firmware we already have, so I see no problem. Would be nice if they would get the stuff upstream ...
<sforshee> tseliot: Why don't you send me a pull requests with the ones we need?
<tseliot> sforshee: sure, where do you maintain linux-firmware?
<sforshee> tseliot: git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/linux-firmware.git
<tseliot> sforshee: ok, thanks
<sforshee> tseliot: btw you'll want to use the wily branch, master just tracks upstream
<rtg> mjeanson, apw tells me that you've been working on lttng. I just uploaded lttng-modules_2.6.2-1ubuntu3 with support for Linux 4.2 by applying patches from git://git.lttng.org/lttng-modules.git stable-2.6
<rtg> (for wily, that is)
<mjeanson> rtg: great, we will probably release 2.6.3 and push it to debian once the 4.2 kernel is released but that may be too late for wily
<rtg> mjeanson, that works for me
<mjeanson> rtg: I 'd like to have a micro release exception for the next LTS, so we can properly support the HWE stacks
<apw> mjeanson, that doesn't sound unreasonable
<rtg> mjeanson, yeah, it would be nice if it at least compiled when a HWE kernel is installed
<rtg> tseliot, is there an upstream repo for fglrx-installer ? I'm taking a look at the DKMS build issues
<rtg> apw, do you have anything in the pipe for the -rc8 rebase ? I thought I'd get that uploaded to the PPA this morning.
<rtg> assuming the test build succeeded
<apw> rtg, no i have nothing, i'd test build it if i was you :)
<rtg> apw, test build looks like it is OK except for ppc64el
<apw> rtg, most likely the ppc64el will fail, the cross compiler is fooked
<rtg> apw, any update on the ppc64el compiler problem ?
<apw> the current -5.5 did build ok, ignore the ppc64el RED thats just a lie
<rtg> cool
<apw> there are _two_ one good one bad, so a new build should be fine with the compiler now in -release
<rtg> ack
<apw> ok
<rtg> apw, fglrx-core appears to be working now. that should be the last of the DKMS failures taht we care about
<apw> rtg, yeah i recon
<rtg> apw, uploaded -6.6, so lets get it into the -proposed tomorrow
<apw> rtg, once its built i'll do a final dkms run, then we sghould be good
<rtg> apw, wfm
<tseliot> rtg: if you mean the packaging scripts, then they are here: https://github.com/tseliot/fglrx
<tseliot> rtg: the upstream scripts are here http://www.phorogit.com/index.php?p=fglrx-packaging.git
<rtg> tseliot, nah, I was more looking for where the DKMS code bits are stored. However, fglrx-core appears to have started building OK.
<tseliot> rtg: the kernel code is extracted from the installer (and made available in the tarball), then the packaging scripts install it, and DKMS applies the patches and build it. BTW what DKMS failures are looking into?
<rtg> tseliot, it was failing to build on earlier rc's of 4.2
<tseliot> rtg: maybe I was checking version < 4.2 but things changed in 4.2, so that change didn't mean much
<tseliot> s/that change/that check/
<rtg> tseliot, so this shows a build failure on 4.2-5.5 (http://people.canonical.com/~kernel/info/dkms/int-matrix.html), but I can't reproduce it. we'll see what the results are after -6.6 is done and the tests are rerun
<rtg> tseliot, perhaps you could catch up with apw in your morning tomorrow
<tseliot> rtg: yes, they must have changed struct fpu. It seems to be failing on i386. I'll have a look tomorrow
<rtg> tseliot, ah, well I only tries amd64
<rtg> tried*
<tseliot> rtg: yes, that must be the problem. It shows a failure only on i386 here: http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/dkms-wily-release_canonical_kernel_team_ppa-generic-fglrx_core/30/
<bladernr_> So anyone around know why I can't boot in SMP mode (ubuntu-lts-utopic on Trusty) on a Macbook Air (late 2013 Haswell i7)? 
<bladernr_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-lts-utopic/+bug/1487621
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1487621 in linux-lts-utopic (Ubuntu) "Fails to boot on Macbook Air 2013 (Haswell)" [Undecided,New]
<davmor2> bladernr_: Trusty still has an amd64_mac build for that.  That could be why, Stop with the 32bit love and join the 64bit revolution
<bladernr_> hrmmm, I'm pretty sure that's what I installed from... hrmmm...
<davmor2> bladernr_: I thought SMP was only available on 32bit I could be wrong
<bladernr_> Linux Bun-Bun 3.16.0-40-generic #54~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jun 10 17:30:45 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<bladernr_> what sucks is that I have a dual core Haswell i7 and can only use a single core/single thread :(
<bladernr_> and I think that is causing this thing to run hot as well, since it's not distributing the load across 4 CPU threads (that's a guess for now, but battery life is crap and it's running hot pretty consistently compared to OSX)
<apw> bladernr_, have you tried an lts-vivid kernel ?  
<bladernr_> apw: hrmm, no, I'm on utopic, let me try that and see what happens.
<apw> bladernr_, as you are using an lts backport it seems sensible to take something with the newest h/w support
<bladernr_> right, that makes sense to me... for some reason I don't recall, I wasn't able to install vivid when I updated this last time... I really don't recall why, but it is installing now, so I'll reboot when it's done and see what happens.
<bladernr_> apw: no dice... vivid does the same.  
<apw> bladernr_, bah, update the bug with that, and could you give the latest mainline kernel a test, 4.2-rc8 and lets see if its fix in tip
<bladernr_> yeah, I added ubuntu-lts-vivid as a task and updated a bit... I'll try mainline too
<bladernr_> apw: bug updated... mainline didn't want to fully install, it died on building bcmwl http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12186541/ but it may have actually at least provided neough to boot, so I'll check that and come back shortly.
<bladernr_> apw: ok, so 4.2.0 rc8 does boot in SMP mode
<bladernr_> it choked on bcmwl (noted in the pastebin) but it did boot and saw all four cpu threads properly.  I updated the bug accordingly
<apw> bladernr_, there is an ubuntu-ized version of that pending for wily in the canonical-kernel-team PPA which might work better with bcmwl
<hallyn_> haven't see nthis before - got some of these:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12187270/
<hallyn_> when my laptop completely hung
<hallyn_> had to alt-sysrq-b
<t3hSteve> hey everyone, I have a question/observation/(bug?) related to cgroups + cpuacct reporting, I'm noticing that the usage reported by looking at cpuacct.stat is lower (~20%) than the CPU usage reported in by per-process reports (such as looking at top)
<t3hSteve> I'm on ubuntu 12.04, and I've seen it on both 3.8 and 3.13 kernels
<t3hSteve> cpuacct.usage seems correct however
<justicefries> hey! I'm looking for extras for 4.1.6 so I can use aufs for Docker. where are they located?
<justicefries> maybe I'll just go overlay
<justicefries> unless they're just not up
#ubuntu-kernel 2015-08-25
<unixabg> apw: Greetings, I have a small diff here http://paste.ubuntu.com/12189919/  but it would seem
<unixabg> that something else is not right yet. I believe I understand all the code you added and I would like to 
<unixabg> chat when you and I can both be online
<unixabg> Ok I just tested again and it did not boot, hmmm.
<unixabg> Odd with quiet not on cmdline it fails but with it on cmdline it boots. Another hmmm.
<unixabg> I am not fully sure, but I can manually mount filesystem.squashfs and then exit busybox
<unixabg> when testing. Oh and so the patch works unless you remove quiet from boot param. To me that is
<unixabg> unrelated for now. But in busybox initramfs it does not allow me to mount multiple lowerdir stack
<unixabg> so I am not sure what is going on. Thanks for your help and I hope this information assists
<unixabg> somehow.
<apw> moin
<apw> ok that is odd, something wrong with the verbose code perhaps ...
<tseliot> apw: hi, it's been about 5 years since I set up my last git branch on http://kernel.ubuntu.com, and, as a result, I can't remember how to make a branch public, how pull requests work, etc. Is there a wiki page about it?
<apw> tseliot, though you could go through all that, you might just want to use a personal LP git repo now
<apw> tseliot, as we are meant to be using LP for such things in principle
<tseliot> apw: and could I send a pull request to a branch on http://kernel.ubuntu.com then? I need to update linux-firmware
<apw> tseliot, yep location is no barrier to git
<apw> git+ssh://tseliot@git.launchpad.net/~tseliot/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware 
<apw> or similar
<apw> you can have multiple repos there with the addition of +git/name should that make sense to you 
<tseliot> apw: excellent. Thanks a lot!
<apw> tseliot, and obviously you have different ones for other source packages
<tseliot> right
<rtg> tseliot, any progress on wily fglrx ?
<tseliot> rtg: no, sorry, I haven't looked into it yet but I will
<tseliot> I need to finish some other work first
<rtg> tseliot, no pressure, but it is the last package that needs to work before we promote a 4.2 based kernel to -proposed
<tseliot> rtg: ok, I'll do it either later today or tomorrow
<tseliot> sforshee: hi, shall I send a pull request to wily or to master?
<apw> isn't master upstream ?
<apw> so it depends which you are proposing it for
<rtg> tseliot, it should be against wily initially, then we'll have to do the same for trusty
<rtg> to support the HWE kernel
<tseliot> oh, so master = upstream ?
<tseliot> ok
<apw> iirc yes i think he said that
<tseliot> then wily it is
<apw> sforshee | tseliot: btw you'll want to use the wily branch, master just tracks upstream
<apw> thought i saw that somewhere
<tseliot> I'm sure I missed it, my eyes are very tired these days
<apw> tseliot, :)
<tseliot> apw, sforshee: I've just made a pull request, if I screwed that up, just let me know and I'll try again ;)
<sforshee> tseliot: I haven't seen an email for your pull request yet
<tseliot> sforshee: how does that work? Sorry, I'm used to github when it comes to pull requests
<Odd_Bloke> bjf: Could you attach /var/log/cloud-init.log to https://bugs.launchpad.net/cloud-init/+bug/1488507 please?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1488507 in cloud-init "Wily daily MAAS cloud image fails to fully install. " [Undecided,New]
<sforshee> tseliot: basically, push the thing you want pulled to your public repo, run 'git request-pull ...', then put the output it spews into an email
<tseliot> sforshee: oh, ok, shall I send the output to your email address and subscribe some other list?
<bjf> Odd_Bloke, working on it
<sforshee> tseliot: send it to kernel-team@lists.ubuntu.com, you can send to me too if you want but I'll see it there
<tseliot> sforshee: ok, thanks
<bjf> Odd_Bloke, done
<Odd_Bloke> bjf: Thanks.
<Odd_Bloke> bjf: Looks like we just/recently introduced that breakage; I've asked smoser to take a look.
<bjf> Odd_Bloke, ack
<tseliot> sforshee: ok, sent
<Odd_Bloke> bjf: smoser is on it. :)
<tseliot> apw, rtg: is this the repository with the kernel in the ppa that makes fglrx fail? git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/unstable.git
<rtg> tseliot, git://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-kernel/ubuntu/+source/linux/+git/wily master-next
<rtg> tseliot, you can also get the kernel and headers from https://launchpad.net/~canonical-kernel-team/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<tseliot> rtg: ok, thanks
<arges> tjaalton: i915 question. If 4.2-rcX is broken, and 4.1 works (for external monitors), before bisection are there out of tree patches I should try looking at first?
<arges> drm-intel-nightly? is that the right tree or is it something else
<Sarvatt> arges: yeah seeing if drm-intel-nightly works would be the next step to see if its already fixed for 4.3
<arges> Sarvatt: thanks, giving that a shot now.
<tseliot> rtg: I've found what broke fglrx on i386 (d5cea9b0af1509f170337ba8f47160d0699ff374). I'm testing my patch, and I plan to upload soon
<rtg> tseliot, ack, thanks
<arges> Sarvatt: ok drm-intel-nightly seems to work, do i need to report anything to enusre that makes it into the wily/4.2 kernel?
<tjaalton> arges: what's the bug?
<tjaalton> and which intel generation
<Sarvatt> what 4.2 was broken? rc7 had some problems that got fixed in rc8
<arges> tjaalton: oh i noticed on my x220 using the 4.2.0 wily kernel caused the external monitor to not display correctly. internal only mode worked fine
<tjaalton> also check drm-intel-next, which is a bit old at this point but should be a good bisection point if nightly works
<tjaalton> ah
<tjaalton> it's been filed already, if you mean flickering?
<arges> yea the external montior was flickering when I set it to span mode. but internal only on the x220 panel worked fine
<arges> but drm-intel-nightly works as well as 4.1.0/wily kernel
<tjaalton> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1421575
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1421575 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Desktop corruption when changing monitor config" [High,Triaged]
<tjaalton> that's weird if wily kernel works, since this bug is on same hw and still broken on wily
<arges> yea I think my failure is slightly different. I see more stability than the entire screen looking like that in the bug
<bjf> jsalisbury, don't we want the fix for LP: #1486146 in lts-utopic also ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1486146 in linux (Ubuntu Wily) "recvfrom SYSCALL infinite loop/deadlock chewing 100% CPU (MSG_PEEK|MSG_WAITALL)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1486146
<jsalisbury> bjf, yes, I can add the bug task in the bug
<bjf> jsalisbury, i'll just make it so
<jsalisbury> bjf, great, thanks
<tseliot> apw, rtg: fixing that got me into a new GPL-only issue :/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/12193123/
<rtg> tseliot, yeah, I got about that far before I left on vacation (then completely forgot about it)
<rtg> tseliot, commit 5e907bb0459399b0d1cc8d4c7e9f363a995b748a did that in 4.2-rc1
<tseliot> rtg: right, although fglrx doesn't seem to use it directly
<apw> xsave uses it
<tseliot> apw: right, I only grepped xsave_state
<tseliot> sigh
<rtg> tseliot, is there a way to have i386 do the same thing as amd64 (which appears to work)
<tseliot> rtg: it checks if static_cpu_has(X86_FEATURE_XSAVE), or if static_cpu_has(X86_FEATURE_FXSR), or it uses another solution if neither is true: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12193182/
<tseliot> my eyes are leaving me already...
<jsalisbury> **
<jsalisbury> ** Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Today @ 17:00 UTC - #ubuntu-meeting
<jsalisbury> **
<apw> it sounds like it needs an rtg patch saying this limits other simple things like xsave to be _GPL
<jsalisbury> ##
<jsalisbury> ## Meeting starting now
<jsalisbury> ##
<_ruben> bah .. wished the linux kernel features would have better documentation .. am rather interesting in the vti stuff (virtual tunnel interface), but docs are *really* sparse .. and yes, this obviously not an ubuntu issue, but just needed semi-ontopic place to vent ;)
<apw> kernel documentation is for wimps :)
<_ruben> the only "docs" i found so far are the commit logs, which have some bits of usefull info in 'em, just not enough to make for a working poc :)
<ohsix> there are names in MAINTAINERS you could email
<ohsix> what do you acttually want to know
<_ruben> ohsix: how to setup a functional vti tunnel :)
<ohsix> it looks similar to all the tunnel/encap stuff
<_ruben> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12194539/
<_ruben> this is almost direct copy of one of those commit logs
<ohsix> http://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/shemminger/iproute2.git/tree/ip/link_vti.c
<ohsix> you know about 'ip' and 'tc' right
* jsalisbury changed the topic of #ubuntu-kernel to: Home: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/ || Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting - Tues Sep 1st, 2015 - 17:00 UTC || If you have a question just ask, and do wait around for an answer!  If the question is should I file a bug for something, likely you can assume yes. || Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<teward> hello, from #ubuntu, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/989191 was mentioned, and that it may have a bad 'fix released' status - anyone on the kernel team want to check if that's the case?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 989191 in linux (Ubuntu) "Asus Zenbook UX31E powers off on plugin in/out AC adapter" [Medium,Triaged]
<teward> or nevermind, TJ- already did :)
<teward> i sometimes forget people are in multiple chans :)
<TJ-> :)
<TJ-> I've added a commentary
<mjg59> Reasonably convinced it's not a linux bug
<mjg59> I spent a while working on that years ago
<teward> (y'all don't mind if I lurk here do you?)
<TJ-> There are several reports that the model works fine as far back as 12.04
<TJ-> However, there are several confirmed reports that disconnecting the internal battery, and/or re-insulating its leads, solves the issue. That suggests a power starvation issue
<mjg59> My recollection is that whether it turned off or not depended on whether it was above a specific temperature when you pulled the power
<mjg59> Something changed the thermal trip level and it immediately powered off
<TJ-> Some users report acpi_osi="Microsoft Windows XP" solves it, which makes sense. mjg59  I suppose it's worth looking at the DSDT
<mjg59> Yeah, I don't have access to one any more
<mjg59> Oh, I was looking at the 31e, not the a
<mjg59> http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/11750.html
<TJ-> I've just disassembled the one attached to the g.k.o report
<TJ-> s/g.k.o/b.k.o/
<TJ-> I'll ask our user to dump the ACPI once he's fixed the corrupted file-systems
#ubuntu-kernel 2015-08-26
<rtg> arges, bug #1469829 would like your attention
<ubot5> bug 1469829 in linux (Ubuntu Vivid) "ppc64el should use 'deadline' as default io scheduler" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1469829
<arges> rtg: looking
<arges> rtg: working on it
<unixabg> apw: did my message make any sense the other day on the patch and the overlay stuff?
<apw> unixabg, the patch looked obviously correct, i've not had a chance to think about it more yet
<apw> i'll try and do that tommorrow
<unixabg> apw: ok and I am not sure why it refused to mount list of lowerdir=/lower1.squashfs:/lower2.squashfs:/filesytem.squashfs
<apw> no
<unixabg> apw: I will examine again in a few days I suspect it is something small but swamped at work atm.
<apw> unixabg, yeah its something daft, will look at it in the morning
<unixabg> apw: as I recall it complained about no fstab and I see in live-boot where there is a 
<unixabg> touch /etc/fstab and maybe that fixes the issue. I will test one time in just a few.
<unixabg> no that did fix the issue, but I do remember seeing that error of no /etc/fstab and I did not
<unixabg> think if just touching to move on.
<unixabg> Maybe that helps you somehow. If you need an update tested I can see if I get working results.
<apw> will do
<genkgo> With 3.13.0-62 i am not able to boot any longer, seems like the same issue as http://askubuntu.com/questions/664383/kernel-3-13-0-61-update-wont-boot
<genkgo> at a personal computer
<genkgo> how can i find out what goes wrong so i can issue a bug?
<apw> genkgo, file a bug against linux with "ubuntu-bug linux" and report the working and broken versions ...
<genkgo> aight, but so far i have no clue what is causing it
<bjf> genkgo, you it's just a matter of flipping back to a previous kernel and it works ... we can work with you to figure it out once we have a bug
<genkgo> bjf: ok, but i am not that often on this computer. so i'd rather find it out now.
<bjf> genkgo, it will take bisecting between the good version and the bad version to determine which commit is causing the problem
<genkgo> bjf: there is no way i can see what is going on while booting?
<genkgo> bjf: i see the beautfiul dots going and then it reboots
<bjf> genkgo, i understand that. we'll provide you with some test kernels to try. if you can successfully boot up to good graphics then that is a possitive, if you can't that's a negative
<bjf> genkgo, we go back and forth to narrow it down to one or more specific commits
<bjf> genkgo, and when you have a bug # come back and let us know what it is
<genkgo> ok, will do, thanks :)
#ubuntu-kernel 2015-08-27
<apw> bjf, seems we have an uninstallability issue with our trusty meta package, specifically with the extra linux-image-hwe-* tracker packages
<apw> bjf, bug #1489487
<ubot5> bug 1489487 in linux-meta (Ubuntu) "linux-meta: is uninstallable in trusty-proposed" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1489487
<apw> looks like when they were added they were sprayed equally to all architectures and not tailored to what exists
<apw> rtg, i think you conceived of these, do we expect to have a linux-image-hwe-virtual-trusty when there is no virtual flavour on an arch?  should it be removed or should it point to -generic ?
<rtg> apw, I think at the time I thought the virt dudes might update for new virt features, but it seems they never do. is there any reason not to have it point to the current HWE virt kernel ?
<rtg> I suppose if there is not virt flavour for an arch, then it should point to -generic
<apw> rtg, right the issue is it points nowhere and causes britney to get miffed (correctly), so i am happy for it to point to -generic
<rtg> apw, works for me. you gonna fix that ?
<apw> rtg, can do, i assume as we don't build powerpc at all i can rip those
<rtg> apw, I thought we built all arches for HWE kernels. 
<rtg> or this is precise (Trusty HWE) ?
<apw> rtg, this is trusty, but it points to utopic
<apw> perhaps the real issue is it should point to vivid
<apw> rtg, where in our process do we think about and promote those up to the next one, obviously not on day one
<rtg> apw, when the point release ISO comes out I suppose
<rtg> or just before
<apw> which i guess it just has, so perhaps the real fix is to switch these to vivid
<rtg> that was the intent, e.g., to force an HWE upgrade if they chose that particular meta-package
<apw> i guess for this one we should just let it go, and do the right thing in the update to vivid
<rtg> apw, well, how does that solve the brittny issue ?
<apw> well i am assuming each and every previous one of those meta packages was broke too
<apw> so its not clear fixing it is world ending, and we can fix it _and_ move to vivid in the next cycle
<rtg> possibly, if nobody maintained them.
<apw> it looks to have been simply wrong from when it was added
<apw> and it only ever hit trusty never in devel, so it has never seen britney before
<apw> well it has, but we've never looked before and its not gated before
<rtg> bjf, I just dumped a Vivid patch on the k-team list that affects ppc64le (while you are busy applying patches)
<bjf> rtg, i just saw that and was looking at it ... needs 2 acks
<rtg> bjf, yours and mine ?
<bjf> that's not how the game is played
#ubuntu-kernel 2015-08-28
<ricotz> apw, hi, I assume this was meant for trusty not wily ;) https://launchpad.net/~canonical-kernel-team/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+sourcepub/5331066/+listing-archive-extra
<apw> ricotz (N,BFTL), yes indeedy ... poked the uploader
#ubuntu-kernel 2015-08-29
<skinnyM821> Hello, hoping you guys could help me with something:
<skinnyM821> hope you guys are well. There is in Linux kernel memory management code a macro called NODE_DATA(#) which returns a address to a global page directory. I was hoping you guys could help me understand if the pointer returned by function is driver/userspace application specific (or if it is global between all 'threads'), and also if # represents only NUMA nodes (CPU sockets) or can also work with cores?
<genkgo> Trying to submit a bug
<genkgo> Received a TImeout error
<genkgo> Multipe times. Last Error ID:         OOPS-de84ed3593f507340f170d565cc9ecf4
<genkgo> ah, it just got through with bug 1490132
<ubot5> bug 1490132 in linux (Ubuntu) "Cannot boot with linux-image-extra-3.13.0-62-generic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1490132
#ubuntu-kernel 2015-08-30
<tmueller> Serge Hallyn from LXC suggested that I bring up an issue I raised on the LXC mailing list here; it's a regression in the overlay fs when used in trusty with latest vivid-lts kernel and unprivileged containers: http://pastebin.com/iajXHbHZ
<tmueller> I have a test system set-up, so if you need me to test something out to help track this down, I'm at your service :)
<infinity> tmueller: Can you file a bug?  Random pastebins tend to get lost in IRC backscroll.
<infinity> tmueller: 'ubuntu-bug linux-lts-vivid'
<tmueller> infinity, sure, I guess it wasn't clear whether its a kernel problem or an LXC problem, but I've opened a bug report now: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1490267
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1490267 in linux (Ubuntu) "Regression in overlayfs" [Undecided,Incomplete]
#ubuntu-kernel 2016-08-29
<ratliff> ls
 * ratliff slinks away embarrassed (wrong window)...
<arges>  /msg hallyn hey I was wondering if you are available for a quick phone call sometime today. thanks
<arges> hallyn: sorry, wrong nick. : ) anyway Hi.
<hallyn> \o np :)
<dmj_s76> Any word on when the new xenial kernel's expected to land?
 * hallyn needs to find some time to test this claim that ubuntu kernels can be hand-built and upgraded on digitalocean 16.04 instances now
<arges> dmj_s76: they are publishing right now. I'm guessing you're looking for 4.4.0-36.55?
<dmj_s76> Yep, thanks!
#ubuntu-kernel 2016-08-30
<leitao> ogasawara, rtg: hello, good morning. When do you think that kernel 4.7 will  move to the daily build for 16.10?
<rtg> leitao, not until after I get a 4.6 kernel promoted to proposed. dunno if that'll be this week yet or next.
<leitao> rtg: It is not clear if you will get 4.6 (or moving 4.7 to the daily build) this week or next.
 * ricotz would have thought 4.7 will be skipped
<rtg> leitao, right, it depends on test results and archive admin time
<rtg> and as ricotz points out, we might skip 4.7 entirely
<leitao> rtg, I see. got it. Thanks. What about the kernel ppa. Any plan to fix the cross compilation issue (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-team/2016-August/079743.html) ?
<leitao> internal teams need to use an earlier kernel, and I am trying to provide them the best way to do so.
<rtg> apw ^^
 * ricotz hopes rtg is cooking 4.8rc4 already ;)
<rtg> ricotz, I'm wrapping up some SRU crank turning. I might get to it today.
<ricotz> rtg, no problem, any issues with 4.4.0-37.56 ?
<rtg> ricotz, other then having 3 stable updates ? what could go wrong
<ricotz> hehe :)
<manjo> rtg, since kernel moved to building scsi ext4 etc to modules d-i is broken coz debian.master/d-i/modules/* is missing these modules in appropriate files .. so di is broken 
<manjo> rtg, for example sd_mod, ext4, jdb2, mbcache etc etc 
<manjo> rtg, I can send you some patches .. but are you guys working on fixing d-i  already ? did not want to duplicate work
<manjo> kamal, bjf  ^ 
<bjf> manjo, which series?
<manjo> bjf, Y
<manjo> bjf, same for unstable 
<apw> manjo, send away ... as yes i am sure we are missing some
<manjo> apw, yeah quiet a few actually 
<manjo> apw, crypto etc 
<manjo> bjf, apw, I will send you what I know about... but I have to get past our build for friends before I can start sending you more that might be missing 
#ubuntu-kernel 2016-08-31
<jamieiles> Hi folks, I noticed that there is a new trusty-hwe-vivid kernel but the wiki says that it reached EOL on the 4th
<jamieiles> is that HWE still running?
<apw> jamieiles, it is officiall EOL so you cannot rely on further updates to that kernel
<jamieiles> apw: understood, thanks
<ATDT911> How can I get the source for a specific kernel? When I 'git clone git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-wily.git', it downloads 4.4. I already have a 4.5 kernel, and I need to get 4.6, and I also need to modify pci drivers, so I cannot just install from the .deb files
<apw> ATDT911, depends which kernel you are looking for, but for ubuntu kernles there are tags for the matching version
<ATDT911> apw; Cloning into 'v4.6-rc6-wily'...
<ATDT911> fatal: remote error: access denied or repository not exported: /ubuntu/v4.6-rc6-wily
<ATDT911> I can't find the git repos I suppose. Do they not coincide with the packages in kernel-ppa/mainline?
<apw> mainline builds are not in a git repo indeed.  the directory from which you downloaded them has a little howto on making the source
<ATDT911> apw: Thank you. I think I found it with git://kernel.ubuntu.com/virgin/linux.git mainline
<apw> ATDT911, i didn't think we pushed the final versions there, i thought we only pushed the base tags, and those in your case come from linus' tree
<ATDT911> gotcha, sort of ;)
<dsmythies> Does anybody here know why kernel 4.8-rc4 has not been posted yet on the Ubuntu kernel mailine ppa pages? Reference: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/?C=N;O=D
<dsmythies> normally it is only a couple of hours behind kernel.org
<apw> dsmythies, hrm
<apw> dsmythies, ok ... some kind of firewall issue ... i think resolved, there is a lot of pending bits to flush
<ATDT911> E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<ATDT911> What do I need to add to sources.list to get the source for the kernel that is installed on my system?
<ATDT911> nm, needed to apt-get update
<dsmythies> apw, O.K. thanks.
<apw> dsmythies, it looks like it will be overnight catching up
<dsmythies> apw, understood.
#ubuntu-kernel 2016-09-01
<caribou> Hello, is allocated hugetlb pages accounted for in the outpu of free ?
<apw> caribou, i would expect it to be
<caribou> apw: that's what I thought
<caribou> apw: got two kernel panics caused by OOM; 118 Gb of memory is blocked by hugepages out of 125Gb
<apw> caribou, hmmm, what kernel version is that ?
<caribou> apw: 4.4.0-34-generic #53~14.04.1-Ubuntu
<apw> caribou, i've not heard of anything like that, but it would be worth checking the reserves to see how much is being held 
<caribou> apw: I'm reading the code to understand what parameters triggers the OOM
<arges> caribou: who allocated and locked the hugepages?
<caribou> arges: they're used for QEMU & OpenVswitch
<caribou> arges: they leave 8Gb out of 125Gb for the O/S & the rest goes to hugepages; my suspiscion is that they were close to the OOM threshold & something came in to push them over the edge
<caribou> since the OOM threshold is calculated on the basis of 125Gb
<arges> caribou: did you get a crash dump and use kmem
<arges> did you/ were you able to
<caribou> arges: yep, go two of them & waiting for another one from a stable system
<caribou> arges: oh, & I found something funny : an 'lshw' process using 650Mb of RSS, stucked in doing do_huge_pmd_anonymous_page
<arges> maybe there are a lot of pages : )
<smoser> hey. i need some help. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1618572
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1618572 in linux (Ubuntu) "cloud-init failing to configure sources and additional repository" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<smoser> it appears to me that this is regression in overlayfs coming in xenial kernel
<apw> smoser, what makes you think it is the overlayfs ?
<_ami_> wow, finally someone speaks! 
<smoser> apw, i do.
<smoser> i could not reproduce it on a simple overlay mount
<smoser> but i cuold reproduce it in 2 ways (apt-key add and a python program)
<smoser> i started with a trusty system
<smoser> and installed each of the linux-virtual-lts-utopic kernels, booted into them with overlay root and tried recreate
<smoser> the failure starts in xenial kernel i'm pretty sure.
<smoser> apw, if you need more info on how to recreate i can put it together.
<tdaitx> apw, infinity: hey there! it seems the linux powerpc/ppc64el asm/ioctls.h is missing a include for asm-generic/ioctls.h (it's there for the other archs)
<tdaitx> and I just noticed that the same happens for termbits.h
#ubuntu-kernel 2016-09-02
<tjaalton> apw: hi, what's the status of getting 4.6+ in yakkety?
<LocutusOfBorg> apw, virtualbox kernel modules are on yakkety... please merge?
<apw> tjaalton, the kernel is "ready" we believe, it is waiting an some d-i bits from infinity, which we expect to see monday ... then it can all got to -proposed (again)
<tjaalton> apw: ok, thx
<apw> LocutusOfBorg, for 4.6, yeah i guess that needs doing again, sigh
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks
<Mirv> should the mainline kernel config generally match the ubuntu kernel config? bug #1609745 is now about backporting a code fix (if wished), but I'm somewhat interested why config.common.ubuntu in mainline kernel sources (+ patches) lacks the line for CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_ELAN completely, while Ubuntu kernel has it (and still has it in ckt PPA 4.6 kernel)
<ubot5> bug 1609745 in linux (Ubuntu) "Touch screen not working on Acer Chromebook R11, CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_ELAN not enabled on mainline 4.7 kernel" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1609745
<Mirv> so I'll just rebuild the mainline kernel with that added to match what the future Ubuntu kernel would offer
<Mirv> just FYI, in case you generally want the configs to match
<Mirv> (in Ubuntu's kernel config.common.amd64 does not have the line, in mainline kernel there's a commented out "not set" line, so that's also different)
<apw> Mirv: the config is taken from the ubuntu kernel, but we then run make oldconfig which throws away anything which is not in the kernel.
#ubuntu-kernel 2017-08-29
<chiluk> yuck..
#ubuntu-kernel 2017-08-31
<sforshee> jjohansen, tyhicks: any updates on getting a fix for bug 1713103? Should I just apply a patch reflecting the differences shown in comment #6?
<ubot5> bug 1713103 in linux (Ubuntu) "snapd 2.27.3+17.10 ADT test failure with linux 4.13.0-6.7" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1713103
<sforshee> note that I discovered yesterday that this also causes libvirtd to fail to start
<jjohansen> sforshee: sorry, yeah there is a fix, just using the diff is close, but not quite the actual perms we want
<jjohansen> I'll send it out
<sforshee> jjohansen: thanks!
<jjohansen> sforshee: btw Casey dropped a new version of the LSM stacking patches yesterday, I've built and tested, they still have the same issue as the last set that broke apparmor
<jjohansen> I do have a patch for that, but am waiting on Casey's response
<sforshee> ack
<jjohansen> sforshee: patch sent to kteam list
<sforshee> jjohansen: excellent, ta
<jjohansen> sforshee: I'll see if I can't get the regression test fixes pushed today as well
<smoser> hey
<smoser> stupid user question
<smoser> cpio -uid </boot/initrd.img-$(uname -r)
<smoser> that doesnt work... only extracts the 'kernel/' dir 
<smoser> lsinitramfs does the right thing, and has comments of:
<smoser>                 # There may be a prepended uncompressed archive.  cpio
<smoser>                 # won't tell us the true size of this so we have to
<smoser>                 # parse the headers and padding ourselves.  This is
<smoser>                 # very roughly based on linux/lib/earlycpio.c
<smoser> is there some way to "extractinitramfs" ?
<smoser> looks like i could either copy that hunk of code or dracut 'skiparchive'
<smoser> https://www.centos.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=51621
<apw> smoser: isn't there and lsinitramfs package or similar
<apw> oh you said that, as you were
<smoser> apw, no extract
<smoser> the 'skiparchive' thing does work.
#ubuntu-kernel 2017-09-01
<quitte> Hi. I'm trying to get the accelerometer working on my cheap tablet/netbook. It is working, but the y-axis is flipped. There is a possibility to declare a mount matrix describing the chips orientation as far as I can tell. But I haven't figured out how to provide this information, yet.
<quitte> it's in drivers/iio/industrialio-core.c
<quitte> I assume that I just need to figure out the proper data structure and its name to add my mount matrix to. (before trying to read that matrix from DSDT)
#ubuntu-kernel 2017-09-02
<quitte> Hi. I asked about the iio mount matrix yesterday but then suddenly had to leave. If someone happens to know how to make it known to userspace or how data structures in general are made known to userspace I'd happy to listen for any advice.
#ubuntu-kernel 2017-09-03
<QuanQeng> Having read the docs, I can't seem to tell if I need CONFIG_COMPACTION and CONFIG_MIGRATION and KSM Page Merging, what are the pros and is it recommended to enable these options?
#ubuntu-kernel 2020-08-25
<Kow> Hello kernel team: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=205229 please backport this to 20.04 asap as 20.04 is anything but stable on a 10th gen intel without it. I've actually had to compile my own kernel with this patch to have any chance of having a stable 20.04. Thank you.
<ubot5> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 205229 in Sound(ALSA) "[Intel Ice Lake, snd-hda-intel, HDMI] "No response from codec" (after display hotplug?)" [Normal,Resolved: patch_already_available]
<Kow> and no the issue is not related to hotplug
<Kow> on a business note, Ubuntu should seriously re-consider their relationship with Dell. Dell uses hardware that has historically, and to this day, is not supported well at all in the linux kernel (anything intel is super duper buggy and the kernel has had issues with intel for decades..not getting any better)
<Kow> and i doubt Dell will switch to AMD - they honestly don't care about Ubuntu. Probably costs them money instead of making money.
<sashal> Kow: which patch are you referring to specifically?
<sixwheeledbeast> I have an AMD Dell laptop
<Kow> Do you have a link to it on their website? I looked everywhere for AMD Dell because I know Intel+Linux = No good
<Kow> (speaking to the chipsets/sound cards/etc, not the CPU)
<tomreyn> have you tried dell.com/amd ?
<tomreyn> or just clicked on the "amd" filter on the dell shop?
<hallyn> yeah i bought some dell amd laptops in june, they weren't hard to find.
#ubuntu-kernel 2020-08-26
<borw3> Hello, I have a problem compiling a driver for Ubuntu, it needs /usr/src/linux-headers-5.4.0-42-generic/tools/build/Build.include file, but it hasn't been existing for some time now in kernel header files of ubuntu 
#ubuntu-kernel 2020-08-28
<fling> What is the latest kernel with shiftfs support?
<fling> what is the latest repo/branch/tag?
#ubuntu-kernel 2020-08-30
 * enyc meows
<enyc> I would like to understand, will upstream kernel fixes in stable 5.4 series automatically make into ubuntu Kernel 5.4.0-43 [and onwards] new kernel provided by ubuntu?
<enyc> e.g. Kernel floppy maintainer confirms a certain race-condition/contended case I experience is fixed in 5.4.47 onwards upstream!
<enyc> Oh !!! I see Channel topic!
<enyc> Which presumably means ''yes''!
<bjf> enyc, yes. we pick up and apply upstream stable fixes on a regular basis and put them out every 3 weeks
<enyc> bjf: if it helps to ask explicitly,  https://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/11570219/  [commit id in stable tree is 29ed45653bec]  in stable branch since 5.4.47   could go in please
<enyc> bjf: in any case, when is the next 3-weekly-update ?
<enyc> Hrrm. I se ethat might also only be ubuntu kernel maintainers, nt necesasrially a new version in focal-updates of course.  ...
<bjf> enyc, kernel.ubuntu.com has the schedule
<enyc> bjf: aah i was starting to look at such tihngs ;p
<enyc> bjf: OH so there may be a release tomorrow!  where are the intertim testing kernels aailable and all that?     I have seen somebode point me at ages ago i forget!
 * enyc spanks enyc and reads wiki!
<bjf> enyc, you commit is on the master-next branch and will come out in approx. 3 weeks from tommorrow
<enyc> bjf: i see!
<enyc> bjf: already or because I asked? ;-)
<bjf> enyc, was already queued
<enyc> bjf: ok im not finding for myself, where any testing kernel images can be downloaded or found!
<bjf> enyc, there isn't one for that kernel yet. they will be built this coming week after the existing batch are released
<enyc> bjf: i know, but still would like to know for reference
<enyc> i appreciate new image will neext testing and all of that as per next cycle
<bjf> enyc, i use this ppa for my testing: https://launchpad.net/~canonical-kernel-team/+archive/ubuntu/proposed
<bjf> enyc, when kernels go to -proposed they also go to that ppa
<bjf> enyc, it's easier than enabling all of -proposed
<bjf> enyc, that way you only get kernels and not other packages in -proposed
<enyc> bjf: yes, with no pinning krefluffle
<enyc> bjf: thankyou for very helpful answers!
